# The Official Motorola Droid Club



## BiG O

**NEW OWNERSHIP. I will be making a lot of updates to the opening post in the next few days.**










*This is a thread dedicated to all the Moto Droid owners here on OCN.*

Please do not turn this thread into any sort of debate/argument/urination contest. Keep it clean and useful









Feel free to share what apps you use, bugs, problems, experiences with service providers, pictures form your Droid, or just any general interesting knowledge.
How to root

www.Cyanogenmod.com

If you would like to be added to the list of members or would like to share any link's PM me. Please be sure your link's coincide with OCN's rules.

Members:
Dankebudz
iandh
r2tbone
t3lancer2006
Sozin
esocid
*bluedevil * (VZW rep)
mortimersnerd
JeremyFr
[email protected]
HE_WHO_IS
Pheatton
oobe
shotcaller
scutzi128
Deagle50ae
Nhb93
stanrc
awa1990
iSpark
shortfuse
Lu(ky
PhillyOverclocker
manolith
cl04k3d
Somenamehere
reberto 
lockdownx1x
Far3nhe1
Jimi
Eisernes
skatingrocker17
mcgrunt42
Slider46
Shadowclock
scrotes
reflex99
moocha88
Pings
bobbyt2012
zetswei
Shooter116
Drackula2000
pcnuttie
GI_Manny
SpykeZ
Crazycarl
paras
Maestrotogo
pcnuttie
identitycrisis
clark_b
Zippit
Tom1121
TestECull
lewblue83
SeraphIsaiah
wierdo124
Coflropter


----------



## Dankebudz

*Banner:*

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phones-smartphones-pocket-pcs/611872-official-droid-club.html#post7682390"][CENTER][B]:gunner: The Official Motorola Droid Club :gunner2:[/B][/CENTER][/URL]

[/CODE]

Apps I'm currently using:
10001 cocktails
Backgrounds
Barcode Scanner
Chess
Classic Simon
Earth
FxCamera
GameBoid
GBCoid
Gmote
Google goggles
Google Sky Map
Home
Jewels
Layar
Maps
Market
My Verizon
Nesoid
Old Man Herbert Soundboard
Pandora
Places Directory
QIK
Retro Clock
RingDroid
Rom Buddy (very nice app, worth the money!)
Shazam
Skype
SNesoid
The Weather Channel
TicTacToe
Transdroid (Remote Torrent app!)
USA TODAY
Voice Recorder
Where's My Droid
WiFi Analyzer


----------



## computeruler

Is it just me or is the keyboard hard to type on? Like the keys require a lot of force. I tried one at bad buy and thats how it was.


----------



## iandh

Happy to see this, the last Droid thread was a total disaster. *If you want to debate Droid vs. iPhone vs. whatever, PLEASE make a Droid vs. iPhone thread for that purpose.*

Anyways, absolutely love mine, couldn't be happier with my purchase. Only "problem" I've had was that before it would only focus about 3/4 of the time, now it focuses all of the time. I haven't seen red bars since the date rollover.

That "Where's my Droid?" app should totally be called "Dude, where's my Droid?"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


Is it just me or is the keyboard hard to type on? Like the keys require a lot of force. I tried one at bad buy and thats how it was.


I would describe them as the exact opposite. The keys are very soft-touch, easier to press than both my Moto Q, and my GF's Blackberry Bold.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


Is it just me or is the keyboard hard to type on? Like the keys require a lot of force. I tried one at bad buy and thats how it was.


did you try a display or one from behind the counter? It would make a huge difference because the floor models are always all sorts of screwed up.


----------



## r2tbone

I just got mine yesterday!! I have to say I am impressed, it does everything I could want in a hand-held. I haven't noticed any bugs in mine (42/09) ..yet.

The web browser is fantastic, very quick loading pages with an awesome display. One thing that I have noticed though, is, Verizon has always had fast media transfer. Even on my old LG NV gen1, the web browser was fast.

I don't know if it's the iPhone killer that some may have intended it to be but, I for one; have never use an iPhone so I can't say either way. One thing I can say is, it's the best smartphone Verizon has to offer.


----------



## computeruler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*


did you try a display or one from behind the counter? It would make a huge difference because the floor models are always all sorts of screwed up.


it was a fake floor model lolz
So the if I were to buy one the keyboard would be fine?


----------



## t3lancer2006

Droid owner here!

Apps I use:

Taskilller
ColorDict
DockRunner
SNesoid
Pandora
TV.com
The Weather Channel
Where

I love the navigation and the keyboard is (now) really easy to use. The camera is a little slow but I believe there is a fix coming in the next update.

And a bunch of games.


----------



## iandh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
it was a fake floor model lolz
So the if I were to buy one the keyboard would be fine?

The fake floor model probably doesn't even have real pads behind the keys


----------



## t3lancer2006

I find the keyboard to be kinda sensitive.


----------



## iandh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


I find the keyboard to be kinda sensitive.


Same here... you barely have to apply any pressure, and it has a nice soft click whenever you press a key.


----------



## Sozin

I can't wait to be a member.


----------



## esocid

Posting from Droid now. I've bought two apps, advanced task manager and better terminal emulator pro. The second one will be more useful once it's rooted but i like the task manager over advanced task killer, only 0.99 so well worth a dollar imho. Will post my other apps later from home.

Ok, it's grown a little bit.

Audio Manager Console
ACV (comic reader)
Advanced Task Manager
Aloqa
Amazon
AndroZip
antivirus
Bartender
BeamReader (PDF reader)
Better Terminal Emulator Pro
RealCalc Scientific Calculator
Geohash Droid
Google Sky Map
Google Voice
Listen
Meebo IM
Movies
Reuters News Pro
NewsRob
Notes
PandaBeta
Pandora
Periodic Table
Phandroid News
Phonalyzer
Shazam
ShopSavvy
Simple File Manager
Sipdroid
Slacker
The Weather Channel
Traffic!
Unit Converter
Where
WiFinder

Games
Coloroid
Frodo C64
Phit Droid
OpenSudoku
SNesdoid Lite
Zilch


----------



## bluedevil

In. I love my Droid.







All I use is free apps, they get the job done.


----------



## r2tbone

Amazon has a cool app that utilizes barcode reading.


----------



## esocid

I just ordered the Phantom skinz screen/body protector. From what I've been reading, most people like it over the Zagg Invisible shield. I'll let everyone know what I think about it.


----------



## r2tbone

Post back on what you think about the Phantom screen protector. I went with the brand Verizon had @ $12/3pack, they do the job but, I was wondering if there is anything better.

The Body Glove snap on case is perfect for me, my job sends me into the field a lot to collect data and it's a nice tough case to have when working outdoors.


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


Post back on what you think about the Phantom screen protector. I went with the brand Verizon had @ $12/3pack, they do the job but, I was wondering if there is anything better.

The Body Glove snap on case is perfect for me, my job sends me into the field a lot to collect data and it's a nice tough case to have when working outdoors.


I'm going to get the Moto shell, only because reviews said the Body Glove one is tough to remove, but I'll post when I get it and my skin.


----------



## Socom

I'm thinking about getting this phone to upgrade from my Storm. Do I need to get the data plan with it? Because $30/month is kind of expensive.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socom*


I'm thinking about getting this phone to upgrade from my Storm. Do I need to get the data plan with it? Because $30/month is kind of expensive.


Yes, you need a data plan to accompany a Voice/MMS plan. Think of it this way, a smartphone is constantly downloading and uploading info, thus using MB. Well since VZW charges in MB if no data plan is present, you would eat through 15MB worth of data in a day or so. So when you do the math, 15MB x 1.99 = $29.85 in MB data fees. So VZW is actually cutting you a deal and giving you unlimited data on the 3G network for $30.


----------



## Charlton22

I'm interested in this fantastic phone! But still not available in Malta! I could buy it from ebay.co.uk (milestone) when it comes out.

Any one knows when the milestone will come out?


----------



## bluedevil

The Droid is a CDMA device, not a GSM. But there is a European Edition out.


----------



## Swiftes

My T-Mobile Pulse has failed me, going to ask T-Mobile to upgrade me to a Droid!


----------



## Dankebudz

Just started using Transdroid today, works like it says it does! Port forwarding was a bit of a hassle because I'm a networking nub









I recommend it to anyone who wants to keep track of torrents or even d/l some remotely!


----------



## r2tbone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esocid* 
I'm going to get the Moto shell, only because reviews said the Body Glove one is tough to remove, but I'll post when I get it and my skin.

That review is 100% correct. I did have my Droid completely lock up on me while I was using Pandora (AWESOME APP) and I had to pull the battery and taking off the back cover has a hassle but, that's another reason why I like it. I want the case to stay on when I drop it, which is going to happen...actually it has already happened once and it saved the phone from some serious damage. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I just got one yesterday. Laptop is acting up so I have been browsing on the droid.


----------



## JeremyFr

Add me to the list, my wife and I both got our Droid's yesterday, phone is aboslutely amazing, and its nice to rub it into my friends faces that I can watch HD youtube videos on my phone!! hehe. As for app's I'm already using soo damn many I won't even try to list them lol. But yeah this phone is amazing 0 problems so far except for some pop3 email bugs with my comcast account but it seems to have to do with image's in some emails buggin out the email client. No biggie there.


----------



## Fury3

I have to wait until Christmas for mine...

26 days left







.


----------



## Icekilla

I have a doubt... Is it possible to install the HTC sense interface on the Droid?


----------



## [email protected]

Just ordered one this morning. I believe it's coming in on either Tuesday or Wednesday.

EDIT: It's coming in tomorrow at 3PM EST.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


But there is a European Edition out.










Yep and it's called the Motorola Milestone.


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


I have a doubt... Is it possible to install the HTC sense interface on the Droid?


I don't think so, yet at least. It would need to be rooted before you can change ROMs. There are, however, clocks and widgets that make it look more like that. There are custom homes though. Two good free ones I've found are Panda and Home++. I'm running Home++, which you can see in the pictures.

So I got my Phantomskin on friday and eventually got around to uploading the pictures of it. I like the skin, with two caveats. The coverage of the pieces is like 95% of the surface they are designed for. If you look in the pictures, the one for the screen has a gap at the bottom, only like 1mm though. The pieces around the corners really annoyed me because they don't seem to fit the contour. Those were a struggle to get to lie flat, and I didn't even bother with the screen bezel pieces, or the side pieces for the back. The second thing that sort of bothers me is the clarity of the screen cover. It isn't bad, but when you look closely there is a vertical grain to it. I can deal with it, because it isn't that noticeable and I'd rather not have a scratched screen. You can't even tell in the picture.

The first picture was right after I applied the screen cover. Even though I washed my hands there are fingerprints, but they have since gone away and are faintly visible only with the screen off. The battery cover seems easier to remove now, because I couldn't really get good friction with the rubberized texture.


----------



## JeremyFr

Well still lovin my Droid but had to go get it replaced today, first 2 days ran perfect then yesterday started getting random reboots (seems to be a pretty common issue) did a hard reset and 20 mins after it did it again and several more times after that so finally exchanged it, heres hoping #2 works out ok, wife's has been running perfect since we got em thank god.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Thanks for the update esocid.
I got My droid two weeks ago and have been considering a full fit skin vs. the standard screen protectors.
Best and most useful apps I have thus far...
Bubble
Calculator (scientific not the pre-package one)
Unit converter
Periodic table
craigsphone
weather channel
Pandora
Dealdroid
Power management

Also does anyone else agree that the few little bronze touches put this phone over the top as far as looks go?


----------



## JeremyFr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*


Thanks for the update esocid.
I got My droid two weeks ago and have been considering a full fit skin vs. the standard screen protectors.
Best and most useful apps I have thus far...
Bubble
Calculator (scientific not the pre-package one)
Unit converter
Periodic table
craigsphone
weather channel
Pandora
Dealdroid
Power management

Also does anyone else agree that the few little bronze touches put this phone over the top as far as looks go?


yeah I like the bronze to, the phone definately has a quality feel to it, doesn't feel like a toy like so many phones do. I really do love this thing, My wife love's her's to.


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*


Also does anyone else agree that the few little bronze touches put this phone over the top as far as looks go?


I personally think the gold accents are ugly. I'm a silver person, although I never wear jewelry (besides in my septum, but it's steel/niobium), my college ring is silver. I was considering something I could do to alter the accents to silver, but that's too much trouble, so I've gotten used to it.

The Android Developer Challenge 2 winners were announced today. Just search for it, there are a couple good apps but I'm disappointed with ones that weren't chosen.

If anyone is looking for a good notepad, Melon, and Notes are two good ones. Melon is creative in how it manages notes, and has voice recognition, which I've found to be very accurate.


----------



## Jodiuh

See, now if you'd have called it "the official Droid club" I could have played.

*looks down, wipes the tears from his Eris', and goes to another room*

:'(


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


See, now if you'd have called it "the official Droid club" I could have played.

*looks down, wipes the tears from his Eris', and goes to another room*

:'(


I don't mind if you still play







. How do you like your Eris? I thought I read something about it getting Eclair sometime soon.


----------



## Pheatton

Count me in. Got mine on launch day and its been fun. I really like the browser and the Youtube app. My co-workers still cant get over watching stuff in HD/HQ on a phone!

Im still stuck on getting a case for it. I had a very nice soft touch coated one for my Storm that covered the just the back, made by Incipio, and had the Best Skins Ever on the front. It was a very good setup. I have this one for it now. It alright but Im still hunting for something better. Seidio says they are making some DROID items but they are not ready yet.

Apps:
1CAST News
Advanced Task Manager Free
Androlib Wallpapers
AndroZip
Battery Widget
Chappelle - Rick James
Documents to Go
F1
Ferrari Wallpapers
Fox News
Keeper
Maps(Google Navi)
Movies
Pandora
Phone Tools
QuickTip
Retro Clock
ShopSavvy
Speed Test
The Weather Channel
TodaysWall Anime


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


How do you like your Eris?


I love it. The only thing that would cause a return would be a fast release of the passion/dragon. HTC's Sense UI's amazing and the portrait keyboard is great. It's a little slow, but nowhere near as buggy or unresponsive as my last phone. It's got a really nice feel and look to it.


----------



## Pheatton

Anyone having issues with their DROID not syncing facebook. I was under the impression that its supposed to sync automagicly. I have to go into the settings and sync the account to get the widget to update on the home screen. Basiclly the widget does not update very often if at all.


----------



## JeremyFr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Anyone having issues with their DROID not syncing facebook. I was under the impression that its supposed to sync automagicly. I have to go into the settings and sync the account to get the widget to update on the home screen. Basiclly the widget does not update very often if at all.


Yeah I noticed that it didn't seem to be updating, yet the actual app was, I think its a problem with the widget, neither is made by facebook. I just dont use the widget.


----------



## oobe

in. dumped my iphone for vzw/moto droid. couldn't be more happy with it.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeremyFr* 
Yeah I noticed that it didn't seem to be updating, yet the actual app was, I think its a problem with the widget, neither is made by facebook. I just dont use the widget.

Yeah I figurd as much. Shame to cuz the widget is pretty handy.

Quote:

in. dumped my iphone for vzw/moto droid. couldn't be more happy with it.
Wow. A convert from the iPhone to DROID. Welcome to the dark side


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Anyone having issues with their DROID not syncing facebook. I was under the impression that its supposed to sync automagicly. I have to go into the settings and sync the account to get the widget to update on the home screen. Basiclly the widget does not update very often if at all.


Yeah, the Facebook notifications only appear when I actually go on the Facebook app.

Oh yeah, I have been using my Droid since Tuesday and I'm thoroughly enjoying it.

Here are my apps:

Advanced Task Killer
AndroZip
Free Dictionary Org
fring
Google Voice
My Verizon
Pandora
PdaNet
Seesmic
The Weather Channel


----------



## oobe

for my facebook notifications to actually work i have to go into the facebook app, click notifications, click the hard "list/options" button, and hit refresh. anyway to get it to auto refresh when i go into the facebook app?


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oobe*


for my facebook notifications to actually work i have to go into the facebook app, click notifications, click the hard "list/options" button, and hit refresh. anyway to get it to auto refresh when i go into the facebook app?


Once you are in the Facebook app click on the menu softkey. Then select settings and there is a Refreash Interval option.


----------



## Dankebudz

Official Banner:

http://www.overclock.net/mobile-pho...s/611872-official-droid-club.html#post7682390
*







The Official Motorola Droid Club







*

Just quote this post and then C&P!


----------



## JeremyFr

Well Damn It all to hell, now my wife is one Phone 2, her GPS died in her's wouldn't lock onto any satellites yet sitting right next to it would be mine locked on 9/9. So now we're waiting for the store to get more in stock so we can exchange it, so that will be phone # 2 for both of us in less than a week and a half.

Still Lovin them though lol


----------



## JeremyFr

OK so update, I had already tried pulling the battery etc in an attempt to reset the GPS with no luck, tonight I turned off the GPS and turned it back on through the built in power managment widget and voila now it works again, after doing some research seems alot of people are having GPS issues on these phones and theres not 1 singular cause though it appears most are software issues. I'm gonna keep an eye on it and see what happens.


----------



## Dankebudz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeremyFr*


OK so update, I had already tried pulling the battery etc in an attempt to reset the GPS with no luck, tonight I turned off the GPS and turned it back on through the built in power managment widget and voila now it works again, after doing some research seems alot of people are having GPS issues on these phones and theres not 1 singular cause though it appears most are software issues. I'm gonna keep an eye on it and see what happens.



I've noticed this too, but I wasn't sure if it was just the area I live or what. Any time I'm using google maps after doing a search for pizza or something my location can't be found. If I zoom over the area I'm in and give it a minute it pops up sometimes. \\/\\/ t F mate...

Keep us posted!


----------



## esocid

Expect a firmware OTA update to 2.01, either within the next hour or so, or not until Dec. 10.

http://androidforums.com/motorola-dr...ing-today.html
http://phandroid.com/2009/12/07/conf...date-underway/

Quote:



At noon today, approximately 1,000 people received the notification to update their handset. At around midnight this evening, 9,000 more will receive it. After the initial 10,000, there is a 48-hour waiting period. No one after that receives anything until December 10th at 12AM, which will be 200,000 people. It will continue at 200,000 devices a day until everyone is updated.


I haven't been updated yet, but I will post back if I do at midnight.


----------



## Jodiuh

That is the coolest firmware rollout plan ever, haha. It's like waiting for a Christmas present. Granted, having it available online would be easier, but it's still pretty cool to see if you're one of the first cause for that brief tiny moment, you have the best DROID!


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


That is the coolest firmware rollout plan ever, haha. It's like waiting for a Christmas present. Granted, having it available online would be easier, but it's still pretty cool to see if you're one of the first cause for that brief tiny moment, you have the best DROID!


I think it's mainly to see if it breaks anything. From the couple people at androidforums who got it, doesn't sound like anything did. And I did feel like a kid on christmas waiting to see if I got it, but unfortunately I did not. It looks like it was mostly west coasters, didn't matter when you got it, since east coast got theirs first.

I'm not liking how the new unlock screen looks, but I'm stoked about everything else. I think Flan (2.1) is supposed to be released before the end of the year too.


----------



## esocid

We have root!
http://phandroid.com/2009/12/08/motorola-droid-rooted/

Can't wait to see what homebrew ROMs, firmware, and modifications come out of it. I'm sure tethering will be a big one. As of right now all I want to do is
su rm -r /VisualVoicemail


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esocid* 
We have root!
http://phandroid.com/2009/12/08/motorola-droid-rooted/

Can't wait to see what homebrew ROMs, firmware, and modifications come out of it. I'm sure tethering will be a big one. As of right now all I want to do is
su rm -r /VisualVoicemail

NICE!! I wanna see HTC Sense UI ported over in the correct rez and such.


----------



## identitycrisis

Man, I want one of these phones.

Tried to get verizon to let me upgrade to a Droid and more expensive monthly package so I could get one, but they shut me down... least the rep who told me no was Hot. lol

Looks like im stuck with this dare until may... **Sigh**


----------



## shotcaller

Got my droid two days ago and am impressed. Apps I use:

Dolphin browser (pinch/gesture support)
Handcent
Google Voice
DockRunner
Barcode Scanner
GPS Status
Locale
TuneWiki
Yelp
Sticky notes (widget)

Flashed to the newest firmware using instructions from here: http://www.phonearena.com/htmls/Want...le-a_8232.html


----------



## scutzi128

Add me to the club. I am loving this phone. I am running the Home ++ home replacment and it makes the phone so much smoother. I forced the 2.0.1 update and I like the new lock screen better. Also the new look of the power widget is much better.

Other apps I run:
Handcent
BatteryLife
DroidLive
Tunewiki
Pandora
Sticky Notes
Pkty Auctions
gsDroid for Xbox Live
MotoTorch
Multitouch enabled gallery (I don't remember the name of it)
dg Quickcut
Documents to Go
Linda File Manager
Google Scoreboard
Weatherbug
Google Voice (still waiting for invite)


----------



## JeremyFr

just ran the update manually, worked like a charm, and very noticeable performance increase, can't wait for 2.1 now


----------



## scutzi128

Just got a few new apps.

Transdroid (Awesome I can monitor & manage torrents from anywhere)

andftp (ftp client for android. It's awesome. I can now access any files I need from my home pc any where)

unzip (A great program for unzipping zip files. Only unzipping program that worked for me for unzipping files)


----------



## t3lancer2006

I'm loving the dolphin browser. Its a lot better than the stock one. Now I'll just wait for the ota update. I feel like I'm using this phone way more than I use my computer nowadays.


----------



## scutzi128

I dislike dolphin because I like the double touch zoom over pinch zoom. With double touch I am able surf with one hand. Other then that though Dolphin is a lot better. I want dolphin to incorporate both methods. Double tap to zoom in on a spot then pinch zoom for more precise zooming. If they make it like that then I will use it as my default browser.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scutzi128* 
I dislike dolphin because I like the double touch zoom over pinch zoom. With double touch I am able surf with one hand. Other then that though Dolphin is a lot better. I want dolphin to incorporate both methods. Double tap to zoom in on a spot then pinch zoom for more precise zooming. If they make it like that then I will use it as my default browser.

Im with you in the double tap to zoom. Coming from the BB Storm its very easy to use one handed.


----------



## shotcaller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Im with you in the double tap to zoom. Coming from the BB Storm its very easy to use one handed.

If you press down on the screen a menu will pop up that will let you zoom in/out. Double tapping shows the tabs you have open.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shotcaller*


If you press down on the screen a menu will pop up that will let you zoom in/out. Double tapping shows the tabs you have open.



On which device. I just tried that on my DROID and it does not do that... I dont remember my Storm doing that either..

EDIT: Just updated my device via the USB method. Worked like a charm. Phone seems very responsive now.


----------



## shotcaller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
On which device. I just tried that on my DROID and it does not do that... I dont remember my Storm doing that either..

On the Droid using the Dolphin browser


----------



## esocid

I don't particularly like how Dolphin looks, that's my only real reason for not using it. Plus to me it felt like the speeds were the same.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shotcaller* 
On the Droid using the Dolphin browser

Ahh I understand good to know.


----------



## Formula7

I am so jealous of ALL OF YOU! Lol. My iPhone doesn't multitask...


----------



## JeremyFr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Formula7* 
I am so jealous of ALL OF YOU! Lol. My iPhone doesn't multitask...









hehe, funny how apple computers are great at multitasking but they wont let you do that on there phones.......oh the irony!


----------



## JeremyFr

So update the GPS has continued to work on my wifes phone since the GPS power cycle, so looks like an odd software bug.

Also I finally got my Car Dock the other day and love it!! I love being able to listen to Pandora while I drive (of which I spend 4-6 hours a day doing). Whats awesome is that everything goes throught he car speakers when hooked up from the headphone jack to my aux in, even phone calls which is great, nice loud and clear and the other person can here me clearly. It's also nice as the Nav Voice goes through the output as well, even better is the volumes for each are able to be set seperately so you dont have music playing and then all of a sudden the GPS starts screaming at you like your wife when you dodge between 2 car's doing 90 MPH lol.

The other funny thing is I work in I.T. and am at all kinds of client sites each day, and everywhere I go the minute I pull this thing out everyone is like "oooooh is that a droid?" and then it gets passed around the room like a chinese hooker and afterwards everyone says the same thing "I'm so getting one of those!!" Iphone owners, BB owners, so on and so forth, its pretty funny.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeremyFr*


The other funny thing is I work in I.T. and am at all kinds of client sites each day, and everywhere I go the minute I pull this thing out everyone is like "oooooh is that a droid?" and then it gets passed around the room like a chinese hooker and afterwards everyone says the same thing "I'm so getting one of those!!" Iphone owners, BB owners, so on and so forth, its pretty funny.


Hah, that happens to me when when I bring my Droid to school.









Oh yeah, got some screenshots of my Droid (w/ Android 2.0.1 update).


----------



## Pheatton

I updated mine and a do like the lock screen and the colors for the youtube app and the power widget.


----------



## scutzi128

I want a new youtube app. The stock one does not allow you to pause the video do something else then come back to it which annoys me. Once you leave it you have to find the video again. I guess once flash comes out for it in the spring though it won't be a big deal since we will be able to watch from the page.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*


I want a new youtube app. The stock one does not allow you to pause the video do something else then come back to it which annoys me. Once you leave it you have to find the video again. I guess once flash comes out for it in the spring though it won't be a big deal since we will be able to watch from the page.


Yes that is really annoying. I do like the fact that you can watch them in HQ/HD mode though. Come videos on there look really good. Been watching Gundam 00 on it.


----------



## JeremyFr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Hah, that happens to me when when I bring my Droid to school.









Oh yeah, got some screenshots of my Droid (w/ Android 2.0.1 update).




















Like the background very cool.


----------



## Pheatton

Check out this article from Engadget. Looks like its VERY popular in the UK!!

Moto Milestone


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have an extra case for sale if anyone is looking for one. Loving the phone but dropped it before I put the case on so kind of pointless now.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Anybody else notice that the Media station dock mode and Car docking mode are MAGNETIC sensors?

Stick a magnet on the back of the phone in various locations to activate either mode.
Guess who's making a plexiglass mount tonight









Happy modding people!


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*


Anybody else notice that the Media station dock mode and Car docking mode are MAGNETIC sensors?

Stick a magnet on the back of the phone in various locations to activate either mode.
Guess who's making a plexiglass mount tonight









Happy modding people!


Heh, guess you didn't see when engadget made theirs. Not too nice looking but works.
http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/28/h...and-cardboard/


----------



## Jodiuh

I think Engadget made a silly cardboard holder.









Edit: that's what I get for middle clicking all my repy to's and getting to them in order...hah!


----------



## Deagle50ae

Lol.

Well dang, though I discovered something!

Mount is nearly done.
Not too pretty, but totally functional and very secure.
Now I'm working on placing the magnet as far as possible from the phone while still activating car mode.

Probably will have this done tonight.


----------



## JeremyFr

So I just want to give a heads up to my fellow Droid owners. Many of us are experiencing sporatic GPS outages on our phones. Last night both my wife's an my phone lost all GPS. I called tech support tried everything under the sun and could not get reception back. Then low and behold I thought about something. Our phones use A-GPS which use's a server on Verizons end to augment and improve accuracy, one of the things this server does is tell the phone where the satellites are so it can get a faster better lock. While experiencing this issue last night both phones were using 3G instead of my WIFI so I thought to myself well maybe if I log em onto my wifi network they can reach the server.

Guess what!! it worked, the minute they connected to my WIFI they both locked onto the Satellites and have worked perfect since, which tells me verizon may be having issues with the A-GPS server communicating through the towers at some points. So if you run into this issue try logging onto a wifi network and see you get lock at that point. If so please PM me and let me know as I'm talking to Verizon to try to get this issue resolved so the more feedback I can get from other user's who run into this the better. Thanks a bunch guys and girls!


----------



## Deagle50ae

any of you guys hacked/jailbroked?

What exactly can be added when it's done?

Honestly, I'm looking at all these free apps and thinking there's almost no need to root-hack it!

What apps are a MUST have? I mostly use devices for media playback and such.

Anything to read .mkv files?

I just dont know where to start with this thing. It's gone WAY beyond my expectations already and I've only had it for 6 hours!

Watching a movie + voice navigation at the same time? = OWN!


----------



## Nhb93

I got mine on Thrusday (thanks Dad) and I'm loving it so far. First day the battery was eh, but after that it was fine. What are some of your guys' favorite apps? I'd love to get a GOOD GB/GBC emulator, but can't seem to find one.

So yeah, add me to the club.


----------



## stanrc

I love mine so far. Rooted mine last night but haven't done much with it. I removed the sounds it makes when you take a picture, but it still beeps when you auto-focus.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Got my proof of concept mount done.
Works fantastic!
I'll get pics up when I get home from work!


----------



## t3lancer2006

Was messing around with my dogs (excuse the high pitch voice, they respond well to it lol) and decided to use my droid and try out the video camera.

  
 YouTube- When puppies attack (each other)


----------



## Jodiuh

I want a dog.


----------



## esocid

Haha, there's a dog whistle app, and yes it works. Not really sure what use it would be since my dog comes whenever I call her anyway.

So, for about a week now I have been running without a task manager. I got out of my linux mentality when I started using my Droid, and fixated on keeping everything out of the memory, until I remembered how linux handles background processes. In Fedora I never kill any process unless it isn't working. You won't ever run out of memory, or be bogged down by things running. Android will close things itself, and free up memory when it needs to. When you press home, or back to the home screen, whatever you were running is no longer consuming CPU cycles, and therefore is no longer consuming power. Case-in-point, when using the browser you go home and run something else, then later go back to the browser, it isn't just sitting there waiting, it basically recalls its last state and starts running again. I've stopped worrying about what I've been running and let the beauty of linux work for me







.

My point of all of that being: task managers are running down batteries by constantly scanning the OS and memory, and killing things which need to re-run themselves later. I have noticed an increase in my battery life without it, and maybe a tad better since the 2.01 as well. Feel free to continue using it if you like, but just test it out for a day or two and see for yourself. It was tough for the first couple days for me.

On the topic of rooting, I haven't seen anything much, except removing the stock apps, changing the taskbar color and transparency, and loading that 2.1 ROM from the Nexus One phone. I'll hold off for now, since you won't be able to get OTA updates anymore. I'll resist until something really cool/useful comes out.


----------



## Jodiuh

At least on the Eris, if i don't kill my browser after every 30 minute session, performance goes to ****.


----------



## Deagle50ae

My two dissapointments with the droid are as follows:

1 You have to kill apps frequently because they dont really close when you leave them.
2 Choppy scrolling, even on the home menu, with more than a few icons displayed.

Other than that, I LOVE this thing more every day.
Can't wait for some killer root apps to come out.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*


My two dissapointments with the droid are as follows:

1 You have to kill apps frequently because they dont really close when you leave them.
2 Choppy scrolling, even on the home menu, with more than a few icons displayed.

Other than that, I LOVE this thing more every day.
Can't wait for some killer root apps to come out.


Have you updated to Android 2.0.1 yet/ It makes a bif improvment for the phones performance.

Strange thing happend today. It looks like my DROID deleted all my text messages. Anyone know if this is normal if the threads become to long and if you can get them back?


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*


My two dissapointments with the droid are as follows:

1 You have to kill apps frequently because they dont really close when you leave them.
2 Choppy scrolling, even on the home menu, with more than a few icons displayed.

Other than that, I LOVE this thing more every day.
Can't wait for some killer root apps to come out.


From what I've been reading, you don't really need to kill the apps anymore because of how the droid handles its memory. I never kill anything, I've uninstalled Advanced task killer. My battery life is the same as it was when I did kill everything. The new update got rid of the choppiness for me (except for the browser).


----------



## Deagle50ae

Phone is up to date.
I just got it last weekend.

I'll try it without task killer, but I noticed if I have more than 6-ish icons on each home display it will lag a bit and killing apps seems to help.


----------



## Icekilla

So, has anyone modded his Droid to have the HTC Sense interface yet?


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae* 
Phone is up to date.
I just got it last weekend.

I'll try it without task killer, but I noticed if I have more than 6-ish icons on each home display it will lag a bit and killing apps seems to help.

There have been some people who got a DROID in the week the update was being pushed and got a phone without it. I would check the firmware just to be sure.

I dont notice any lag but I do only have the bare minimum on the three screens.


----------



## Dankebudz

flashed to 2.0.1 today and it solved my GPS issues! Plus everything seems to run a lot smoother, not sure why I didn't do this sooner


----------



## Pheatton

Glad to hear it. The 2.0.1 firmware is great.


----------



## Dankebudz

Today I received an email informing me that my second bill from verizon was for 126.00$... I about flipped out on my sales rep., on my online account it said I had the limit of 250 and I used about 400 total, so I was over. My rep tried to say I had racked up 50$ in overage charges because I "didn't have a text message plan set up". Which was completely wrong, I did have one and it was 250 messages... He was pretty cool about the situation - he called verizon and had them credit me 40$ and upgraded me to the 500 message plan for the 10$. Problem solved and I didn't get that angry, now I kinda know how that one dad in California feels about his son's 22,000$ verizon d/l bill... Also, when I set up my online account they had my billing zip code wrong and I wasn't able to set it up until I called customer service. Which was a bit of an inconvenience.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dankebudz* 
Today I received an email informing me that my second bill from verizon was for 126.00$... I about flipped out on my sales rep., on my online account it said I had the limit of 250 and I used about 400 total, so I was over. My rep tried to say I had racked up 50$ in overage charges because I "didn't have a text message plan set up". Which was completely wrong, I did have one and it was 250 messages... He was pretty cool about the situation - he called verizon and had them credit me 40$ and upgraded me to the 500 message plan for the 10$. Problem solved and I didn't get that angry, now I kinda know how that one dad in California feels about his son's 22,000$ verizon d/l bill... Also, when I set up my online account they had my billing zip code wrong and I wasn't able to set it up until I called customer service. Which was a bit of an inconvenience.


I feel your pain.

I have had several $200+ bills based SOLELY on overages in texting. Stupid girls







Now I keep a 1000+unlimited "in" tacked on just in case. I earn $11/hour 40hrs/week and a $200+ phone bill just isn't in the cards!

At least yours got reversed!


----------



## bluedevil

In reference to the many people that do not understand txt messaging, let me explain.

When a "package" is put on a line, say its a 250 message pack for $4.99, that will allow you to message for a total of 250 message both sent and received. This has no cap or limit whatsoever. After you reach your 250 messages, you go into normal txt charges, whatever they may be. It is the customer's responsibility to monitor usage. So when you have overage due to not having the correct plan/package it is not VZWs fault for the increased usage. VZW cannot predict what a customers usage will be in the future. We can however, put you on a appropriate txt plan and try and backdate it as much as possible to reduce charges.

If anyone has any questions, I am a VZW Sales Rep, just PM me and I will get back to you.


----------



## Pheatton

Anyone know what emergency call back mode is? I had to call 911 for a pretty bad accident on the way home. After I hung up it stated it was in emergency call back mode.


----------



## stanrc

From a BB user guide:

When you end an emergency call, the BlackBerryÂ® device enters Emergency Callback Mode. This mode enables the operator to call you back or determine your approximate location. Depending on your service provider, Emergency Callback Mode is active for five minutes or is canceled when you make a non-emergency call.

In Emergency Callback Mode, you cannot send and receive messages or browse web pages.

Your device exits Emergency Callback Mode at any time if you make a non-emergency call.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanrc* 
From a BB user guide:

When you end an emergency call, the BlackBerryÂ® device enters Emergency Callback Mode. This mode enables the operator to call you back or determine your approximate location. Depending on your service provider, Emergency Callback Mode is active for five minutes or is canceled when you make a non-emergency call.

In Emergency Callback Mode, you cannot send and receive messages or browse web pages.

Your device exits Emergency Callback Mode at any time if you make a non-emergency call.

Hmm thats pretty cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dankebudz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
In reference to the many people that do not understand txt messaging, let me explain.

When a "package" is put on a line, say its a 250 message pack for $4.99, that will allow you to message for a total of 250 message both sent and received. This has no cap or limit whatsoever. After you reach your 250 messages, you go into normal txt charges, whatever they may be. It is the customer's responsibility to monitor usage. So when you have overage due to not having the correct plan/package it is not VZWs fault for the increased usage. VZW cannot predict what a customers usage will be in the future. We can however, put you on a appropriate txt plan and try and backdate it as much as possible to reduce charges.

If anyone has any questions, I am a VZW Sales Rep, just PM me and I will get back to you.










O yea that's obvious.... The problem started when my sales rep./Verizon did NOT sign me up for a texting plan or just didn't have it on record. My sales receipt had it clearly listed on it AND I had my limit's displayed on my online account but when I talked to my sales rep. he said I had no texting plan set up... Are you kidding me? What 22yo doesn't have a text plan? It was obviously a failure on my sales rep. part or Verizon. Like I mentioned before - they had my billing zip code wrong in their data base but on my receipt it was fine?!? Sounds like someone/something fuct up! lol


----------



## iSpark

Just ordered the Droid with my "new every 2" deal from Verizon.








Getting pretty pumped to get this phone tomorrow or Thursday. I'm coming from a Razr v2 lol

Now I need to go back and finish reading this thread.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Im loving the new home++. Slows down ever day or so, but looks great considering its early beta. That, plus weather widget donate version and a nice skin = sexy time


----------



## [email protected]

Using home++ as well and I recently got the Google News/Weather widget ported over from the Nexus One.










If you guys want the Google News/Weather widget get the Barcode Scanner and point towards the barcode on the bottom:


----------



## Deagle50ae

My current setup


----------



## Jodiuh

Ooooh! Is that a Navi eye!?


----------



## Pheatton

So how does one take screenshots on their DROID??


----------



## stanrc

Some home replacement apps have the ability or if you are rooted you can download an app to do it. Something like drocap i think.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Home++ has it build in.
you have to go into the preferences and select it. 
To take a screeny just quick click the camera button and it will save a .png to the SD card


----------



## iSpark

Just got my Droid this afternoon. Loving it much and long time for sure.








So much to do and learn, and so little time.









How do you do the barcode scan? Like mentioned in a few posts back?

Just playing with the home screen. Here is what I have so far.


----------



## Nhb93

The Barcode Scanner is a free app just search for it.


----------



## shortfuse

is there any apps where i can access my home computer? like view save movies and listen to my mp3 on my droid?


----------



## Deagle50ae

Look for a program called Gmote

it accesses files on your PC for video playback.... it's in beta for handheld video playback though


----------



## Lu(ky

I got one and I love it so far.. Looking forward for more apps... Just downloaded the paid version of Robo Defense this game is fun and kills time...


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Sign me up! Got it for Christmas and it is nothing short of the most badass phone ever made (until next month of course)

My favorite apps so far are:

Flickster because I am a serious moviegoer
Advanced Task Killer Free
Pandora
Wikitude

And of course tGoogle Maps, the Facebook app, and the YouTube apps are all flawlessly killer.


----------



## manolith

i heart radio works pretty good on the driod.


----------



## Pheatton

I heart radio is good but Pandora for me is were its at.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Pandora is good.... but my gosh the sound quality is horrid played through anything but the android phone.
cymbals have a weird tick to them and bass is always a single note that sounds like a speaker being bottomed out.
Too much compression.

I still use it, but only at low volumes as an ambient source while doing other tasks.


----------



## Pheatton

Yeah is not great on say your pc. On the DROID its sounds very good though.


----------



## bluedevil

Got my running the way I want it.









Home++ and Weather Widget. FTW!


----------



## Deagle50ae

My weather widget/flip clock keeps stopping in Home++


----------



## r2tbone

PDANet is the best app you can get. Its hard to find but it's out there, I get 2.5 down and 360k up, fast enough to run hulu smoothly.


----------



## JeremyFr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


PDANet is the best app you can get. Its hard to find but it's out there, I get 2.5 down and 360k up, fast enough to run hulu smoothly.


how do you figure its hard to find, google it and the download is the first result to pop up.


----------



## r2tbone

I heard they removed it from the marketplace so some may not know where to look


----------



## oobe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


PDANet is the best app you can get. Its hard to find but it's out there, I get 2.5 down and 360k up, fast enough to run hulu smoothly.


I agree with it being _one_ of the best apps available. I have considered purchasing it to get https support.

And if I can't find something in the marketplace i just goto androlib and find it -- then scan the QR code with the app 'Barcode Scanner' and it brings it up in the marketplace.

Here is my speedtest result tethered with PDANet


----------



## Pheatton

Does PDANet get around having to purchase the tethering plan?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Does PDANet get around having to purchase the tethering plan?


I believe that's the point of it. Haven't tried it out yet, since I haven't had the need to yet. Good luck with it.

Just want to say the music player on the Droid, quite intelligent. I copied a folder with music in it over and it found all the songs right away. Quite surprised.


----------



## oobe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Does PDANet get around having to purchase the tethering plan?

Yes, the point is to use PDANet rather than use VZAccess Manager... which i don't even think verizon supports on the droid yet iirc.


----------



## Pheatton

This still can get you caught and VZW charging you.....


----------



## Pheatton

Looks like the Powermat is getting special batteries for the DROID. No more adapters!

Powermat at CES


----------



## r2tbone

I'm not saying use it for a constant connection but, it really helps out if need it for updates. I use the version from the site and it allows me to visit HTTP sites. Verizon has an unlimited data plan so if you use it as you would on your Droid, I can't see a problem with it.

Posted from my Droid via PdaNet.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Wow.... i read the whole thread.... I know... i need a life! Anyway, this phone looks sooo cool! I want one!


----------



## Nhb93

I just noticed starting today it would seem that the Browser is turning the GPS on, when I use Advanced Task Killer to kill it, it shuts it back off. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## r2tbone

Browser-Settings-uncheck Enable Location


----------



## oobe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


browser-settings-uncheck enable location


+1


----------



## bluedevil

I checked for using 3rd party teathering software while I was at work yesterday (again, I am a sales rep for VZW) and it is a breach of service/contract if data is used for anything but the the device itself.


----------



## Pheatton

Yeah... thats what I thought. Really dont wanna get nailed by VZW for overages doingthat.


----------



## r2tbone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oobe*


+1


Thought, I might get some rep for that one
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Yeah... thats what I thought. Really dont wanna get nailed by VZW for overages doingthat.


Defiantly, that's enough reason for me not to continue using it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


I checked for using 3rd party teathering software while I was at work yesterday (again, I am a sales rep for VZW) and it is a breach of service/contract if data is used for anything but the the device itself.


Thanks for the info


----------



## oobe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


I checked for using 3rd party teathering software while I was at work yesterday (again, I am a sales rep for VZW) and it is a breach of service/contract if data is used for anything but the the device itself.


and how will they figure out that you're using it to tether? you are pulling the same amount of data as if you were using the browser on the phone.


----------



## Pheatton

You'd be amazed at what that can see on their side.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
You'd be amazed at what that can see on their side.

Yes yes. It would be insane amounts of data,only teathering would do.


----------



## ericld

Just got a T-Mobile Cliq for the wife. I guess that counts. I am still trying to learn about it and all the apps. I still have a few more months before I can upgrade mine. Its an awesome phone. I do have one question though. She is Vietnamese and goes to these Viet sites for movies and music (mp3). Though when I try to play the music, it says it doesnt support the function. Is there an app I need to download to do this. Usually on the PC, it uses WMP.


----------



## reberto

My roommate and I got two Droids today (Moto one, not HTC). Love it.


----------



## oobe

+1 for my employer providing the Gorilla Glass that makes up the screen


----------



## TheOcelot

I get my upgrade at the end of the month and was thinking about the droid. But when you buy it, does Verizon make you pay $30 on top of your calling plan? Or is it $30 for the entire bill? (internet, email etc)


----------



## Nhb93

$30 on top of whatever calling plan you have. If you have a $60 calling plan, it now comes to $90.


----------



## reberto

You have to pay for the $30 smartphone plan on top of calling & texting


----------



## Deagle50ae

Just switched to GDE!
MUCH smoother than Home++

Home++ was getting unstable for me. It would crash in the middle of the night... rendering my alarm useless and making me late for work.

$3 for that security is worth it.

Using the W7 theme even though it's blasphemy!


----------



## lockdownx1x

Count me In!

Just Flashed my Firmware and running Sholes 2.0.1 E:1.1. Running smooth as butter.
Gallery is much better than stock 2.0.1


----------



## shortfuse

if u get google voice u can lower ur minutes hence lower ur plan. please correct me if im wrong cuz this is my deciding factor why im getting this phone... who in here uses g.voice?


----------



## lockdownx1x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


if u get google voice u can lower ur minutes hence lower ur plan. please correct me if im wrong cuz this is my deciding factor why im getting this phone... who in here uses g.voice?


I do, not extensively. Only to people I don't want to give out my REAL number to.

Very useful, but its very reliable and if you have it, then go right ahead and choose the one with lower minutes. Use it to call my Grand Parents.


----------



## shortfuse

got my invite last week still tryng to decide if i should get g.voice number or keep my old number. what did u do with urs?


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


got my invite last week still tryng to decide if i should get g.voice number or keep my old number. what did u do with urs?


You might as well create one. You can manage everything from voice.google.com and unlink and modify settings. I use mine for work contacts and whenever I have to give my number out, but don't want to use my personal one.


----------



## Far3nhe1t

I now own one!!!


----------



## xguntherc

How's everyone liking there Droid. My brother has one. they are pretty sweet phones.

I just got the Nexus One, and sold my G1. and I love it. It's an amazing phone. I can't put it down. lol. And the Galley is better on 2.1 than it was on 2.0 to whoever asked that. it's animated, and smooth. and pretty nice.


----------



## Far3nhe1t

I love everything about it so far. Only thing im really trying to figure out is how to save my battery a little bit better. However this battery lose could be due to the fact i have been playing with it 24/7


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


How's everyone liking there Droid. My brother has one. they are pretty sweet phones.

I just got the Nexus One, and sold my G1. and I love it. It's an amazing phone. I can't put it down. lol. And the Galley is better on 2.1 than it was on 2.0 to whoever asked that. it's animated, and smooth. and pretty nice.


I've been in love with mine since drop day. I do like the new gallery, that and the news/weather app. Someone pulled those apks and uploaded them, so I've been running them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Far3nhe1t*


I love everything about it so far. Only thing im really trying to figure out is how to save my battery a little bit better. However this battery lose could be due to the fact i have been playing with it 24/7


Biggest drains are the display, and web. Put your brightness to auto, or just dim it as low as you can tolerate to squeeze every ounce you can. Mine easily lasts an 8-10 work day, much longer if I don't use it that often. Task killers are pointless, but go ahead and use one if you really want to, just a heads up.


----------



## xguntherc

Task Killers are not "pointless" they help with battery life.. They do. They save the phone from working to much.

I also found with my G1 and now my Nexus one that if you completely turn off, and restart the phone every 3 days or so seems to keep the battery life better, and the phone running smoothly. you don't all need to do this, but I feel it helps and I shut down every 3rd morning for a few minutes while charging. and I use TasKiller every day.


----------



## Jimi

I love my droid, the ONLY let down is that most apps in the Market aren't multi-touch yet. Besides that it's awesome.

I love playing Pokemon on my gameboy emulator. The D-Pad is perfect for it.


----------



## Nhb93

You don't find it to be in a bad place compared with the original GameBoy? Can't GameBoy it up with a D-Pad on the right.


----------



## Mikezilla

What should I get, the Droid or the Eris? Which is better bang for the buck?


----------



## Nhb93

Probably going to get biased opinions here but I'm going to have to say the Droid. I wasn't ready to get a phone without physical buttons but the Eris does have a trackball and since the G1, the first Android phone, had one, a lot of the apps work well with it. The screen on the Droid is also so high-res that some apps had trouble from what I heard. Not sure of the screen res of the Eris so I can't say anything about that, Personal preference in the end, but the Droid feels like a rock in your hand which I really like, even if the keyboard isn't great. I would know, I just typed this whole post with it. And there are those two buttons that have no use, they're just blank.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Probably going to get biased opinions here but I'm going to have to say the Droid. I wasn't ready to get a phone without physical buttons but the Eris does have a trackball and since the G1, the first Android phone, had one, a lot of the apps work well with it. The screen on the Droid is also so high-res that some apps had trouble from what I heard. Not sure of the screen res of the Eris so I can't say anything about that, Personal preference in the end, but the Droid feels like a rock in your hand while I really like, even if the keyboard isn't great. I would know, I just typed this whole post with it. And there are those two buttons that have no use, they're just blank.

Wow thank you. Rep'ed


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Task Killers are not "pointless" they help with battery life.. They do. They save the phone from working to much.

I also found with my G1 and now my Nexus one that if you completely turn off, and restart the phone every 3 days or so seems to keep the battery life better, and the phone running smoothly. you don't all need to do this, but I feel it helps and I shut down every 3rd morning for a few minutes while charging. and I use TasKiller every day.


I know it's bad for to quote yourself, but I posted this a few pages back, and didn't feel like writing it again. This is what I mean by pointless:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


So, for about a week now I have been running without a task manager. I got out of my linux mentality when I started using my Droid, and fixated on keeping everything out of the memory, until I remembered how linux handles background processes. In Fedora I never kill any process unless it isn't working. You won't ever run out of memory, or be bogged down by things running. Android will close things itself, and free up memory when it needs to. When you press home, or back to the home screen, whatever you were running is no longer consuming CPU cycles, and therefore is no longer consuming power. Case-in-point, when using the browser you go home and run something else, then later go back to the browser, it isn't just sitting there waiting, it basically recalls its last state and starts running again. I've stopped worrying about what I've been running and let the beauty of linux work for me







.

My point of all of that being: task managers are running down batteries by constantly scanning the OS and memory, and killing things which need to re-run themselves later. I have noticed an increase in my battery life without it, and maybe a tad better since the 2.01 as well. Feel free to continue using it if you like, but just test it out for a day or two and see for yourself. It was tough for the first couple days for me.


I haven't used the task manager I bought since testing that out. It's your phone, not forcing you into doing anything, just trying to explain what I mean.


----------



## r2tbone

I find Advance Task Manager to be a well rounded app. I've had my Droid since November and I have gone through every App I could find and I've noticed a big difference in my battery life since I started using it. I love the widget that allows the one touch kill of all apps, it seems that there is always something running in the background. Games will kill an app faster than anything else, along with GPS. You can set your locations settings as a shortcut for quick access to turn them on and off.

HomeRunBattle3D is alot of fun and the graphics are the best I've seen yet. Also, GH mobile is fun for about 10mins and I get sick of it but, Mechanics Touch is just as fun as HRB3D.

Anyone else use DailyStrip? I love it! Every syndicated comic, back logged, and even no longer in print editions like Bloom County, Opus, and Calvin and Hobbes. I also found Cyanide and Happiness which has turned out to be one of my favorites, it's ******ed funny.

HD video is awesome..I could go on and on about the Droid

Current App List
Advanced Task Manager
AP Mobile
Astro File Manager
Nesoid
HRB3D
Head to Head Racing Lite
Guitar Hero World Tour
MechanicsTouch
DailyStrip
Facebook
Fishin'2 Go Full -surprisingly fun
Handcent
Lookout Security -anybody else use this? I'm not to sure about it.
Maps
Verizon
Picsay Pro
Robo Defense
Sportstap
TWC
Yellowbook
Yahtzee

Is everyone here running 2.0.1? I am and think it did really well but, I WANT 2.1!!! GIVE IT UP VERIZON!!!!

*edit*
AND WHERE IS OUR FLASH 10.1!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
if u get google voice u can lower ur minutes hence lower ur plan. please correct me if im wrong cuz this is my deciding factor why im getting this phone... who in here uses g.voice?

Actually, Google Voice isn't exactly a VoIP service. All it does is it just uses your actual minutes with a different phone number. Its only benefit, at the moment, is the free SMS.


----------



## Nhb93

Flash Lite later this year to all smart phone systems, except the iPhone. That last part just made me smile a little inside.

If you like Robo Defense, I would check out Crystalight Defense. It's a very unique type of game. It's a knock off of a Flash game called GemCraft, but I can't complain, because it works so well on the Droid. Touch controls are top notch, and I'd say it's well worth it's price, even if it doesn't have the same longevity as Robo Defense.


----------



## shortfuse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Actually, Google Voice isn't exactly a VoIP service. All it does is it just uses your actual minutes with a different phone number. Its only benefit, at the moment, is the free SMS.

frm what i heard u can add the number ongoing and outgoing number that was ported by google. hence u can add that number to u fave 5.. which i did. and yeah free sms


----------



## Eisernes

Got my Droid yesterday and I'm having alot of fun with it.


----------



## esocid

Rooted and installed Pete's Bugless Beauty 0.83 yesterday (0.84 came out just after I installed, search for it over at alldroid). You can retain all your apps/settings with the update.zip route, or start fresh with a nandroid restore. It felt so good to finally uninstall that visual voicemail. I'm still running Home++ and stock CPU clock. Dont' really feel like having to install something else to get WiFi working again.

It all went well for me, so PM me if you need advice.


----------



## smokinson

Does the Eris count??


----------



## oobe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokinson* 
Does the Eris count??

No. Hence the title "Official Motorola Droid Club". Not "Official HTC Eris Club"


----------



## smokinson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oobe* 
No. Hence the title "Official Motorola Droid Club". Not "Official HTC Eris Club"

lol is there a Official Eris club??


----------



## Shooter116

Has anyone checked out the new Beautiful Widgets skins? They are pretty awesome. I use the AirportOne skin for beautiful home. Looks great on a dark wallpaper!


----------



## skatingrocker17

I'd like to join. I'm currently working on overclock my Droid but it seems kind of complicated even though rooting my Droid was easy. I got it the day it came out and it's been working great ever since.


----------



## stanrc

I've got the boot image to OC mine to 800 or 1000mhz. I usually stay at 800 because it tends to freeze up on 1000mhz. Been running the sholes roms for a while and they work great


----------



## Eisernes

Had the Moto Droid for a few days now and I keep finding more and more cool things it can do. I do have one complaint however and that is the message system. It's awkward. There is no confirmation that a message you send went through and if you go to the gallery and try to send a picture to someone your contacts won't show up so you have to manually put in the persons number. Is there an app for that?


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eisernes*


Had the Moto Droid for a few days now and I keep finding more and more cool things it can do. I do have one complaint however and that is the message system. It's awkward. There is no confirmation that a message you send went through and if you go to the gallery and try to send a picture to someone your contacts won't show up so you have to manually put in the persons number. Is there an app for that?


Handcent SMS or Chomp SMS

I prefer Handcent.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Just got the full version of Robo Defense for the Motorola Droid. I haven't been this addicted to a game since CS:S came out.


----------



## mcgrunt42

ive had several smartphones/pocketpc's and the droid by far is the best, my favorite program to use on it is the entire phone, i love it.... google FTW!!!


----------



## Slider46

Finally got one









I use the landscape touch keyboard almost exclusively. The phone seems to run very well but it eats the battery up (coming from an ancient flip-phone). Simple solution - car charger and bring usb charging cable to work.

Apps:

Android System Info
Anti DT (Anti Droid Theft)
Backgrounds
Barcode Scanner
DroidLight
Mabilo Ringtones
Maps
Spare Parts
The Weather Channel
Volume Control

Games:

AntiBody (only one I like so far







)


----------



## esocid

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/29/v...gadget-awards/

Let's put some more votes behind our favorite gadget/smartphone/GPS (those are the three categories the Droid is in).

And feel free to vote for the other Android devices if you don't have a preference in those categories. The Nook, and Notion Adam Ink (which is my choice for most anticipated 2010 gadget) I think are the only 2. Depending on the price, I'm planning on getting the Notion Ink or the Nook and rooting it.


----------



## Pheatton

I voted!


----------



## t3lancer2006

We now have pinch to zoom in google maps! Who has overclocked their droid?


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


We now have pinch to zoom in google maps! Who has overclocked their droid?


Why would you guys OC the droid? I think the battery life is too short as it is.

According to a "leaked Verizon .pdf" Android 2.1 should be out next week or two for our moto droid.


----------



## Mr PaNda

The zagg is a pretty good shield for people that don't like bulky cases like me


----------



## Shadowclock

Got mine on Friday. Loving it...we need more app suggestions

Facebook
Flixster
YouTube
Talk To Me
The Weather Channel (I want a replacement, its spotty)
Pandora
Handcent SMS (My favorite with its speach to text)
Barcode
GPS Status (Gotta be something prettier)
Robo Defense (great tower game)


----------



## esocid

2.1 OTA rolling out this week, probably Thursday/Friday, on 2/10/2010. From what Engadget said was "rumored" to be in it, I'm not too pleased, since it sounds like the ROM I'm running, but not as good. Although stock users will get a slight upgrade.

Multitouch browser, News & Weather, Goggles included, no live wallpapers, and same app drawer as 2.0/2.0.1. The only thing good seems to be that it's based on the 2.1.1 build. We'll see when there's solid info about it.


----------



## Shadowclock

Yup as little time as I have had with my Droid I am interested to see what improvements they have made with 2.1

Is there a reason why we don't have any links to How To's or the like on the front page?

I have no idea how to Root or understand the benefits of doing it...googling it kind of turns up random things and I much rather trust input from my OCN community.


----------



## shortfuse

just in time cuz i just got my droid today, with a hook up from a friend and work discount i got the phone for free hahaha its good when u wait


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Yup as little time as I have had with my Droid I am interested to see what improvements they have made with 2.1

Is there a reason why we don't have any links to How To's or the like on the front page?

I have no idea how to Root or understand the benefits of doing it...googling it kind of turns up random things and I much rather trust input from my OCN community.

I'd be more than happy to write up a how to, but I know how some mods can be with material which they view as circumvention, so I would be hesitant to do so. I can tell you that androidforums has several guides and how tos.

As for why, and benefits, I can safely type up. I don't know how familiar you are with linux OSs, but gaining root access in android gives you permission to alter any file on the internal memory. Without root permission, you only have read and execute permissions for anything not on your sdcard. With root, you have read/write/execute. Why you would want this could vary. You could simply want to remove one of the prepackaged apps, or put a custom boot animation, or even flash an entirely different firmware.

Root permission gave developers access to manipulate and test stuff out. On the downside, you could accidentally screw something up by renaming or deleting something you didn't want to. It's easy to fix if you have the proper tools, which is why some people, who aren't familiar with linux, are cautioned when dealing with rooting.

You should first read up on it, so you at least understand what it is you are doing. And make sure you understand any undesirable consequences, e.g. voided warranty, possibly bricking it. The voided warranty is somewhat a point of contention, in my opinion. Technically, it does void the warranty, but you can unroot, and flash the stock 2.0.1 firmware and they won't be able to tell, and also I've seen people who posted that they took it back and played dumb and got a replacement. Not very honest, but the salespeople don't seem to know or care.

*With root* you can then flash new ROMs (firmware), overclock if you want, enable wifi tether, add custom boot animation, make recovery images of your system in case anything happens, remove stock apps...probably more.
*Downsides* are voided warranty, possibility of bricking your phone, most custom ROMs disable OTA updates (easy to solve, just flash the stock firmware back on), and if you do accept an OTA update, you will lose root access.

If you want some help with it you can PM me and I can go more in depth and point you in the right direction.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


I'd be more than happy to write up a how to, but I know how some mods can be with material which they view as circumvention, so I would be hesitant to do so. I can tell you that androidforums has several guides and how tos.

As for why, and benefits, I can safely type up. I don't know how familiar you are with linux OSs, but gaining root access in android gives you permission to alter any file on the internal memory. Without root permission, you only have read and execute permissions for anything not on your sdcard. With root, you have read/write/execute. Why you would want this could vary. You could simply want to remove one of the prepackaged apps, or put a custom boot animation, or even flash an entirely different firmware.

Root permission gave developers access to manipulate and test stuff out. On the downside, you could accidentally screw something up by renaming or deleting something you didn't want to. It's easy to fix if you have the proper tools, which is why some people, who aren't familiar with linux, are cautioned when dealing with rooting.

You should first read up on it, so you at least understand what it is you are doing. And make sure you understand any undesirable consequences, e.g. voided warranty, possibly bricking it. The voided warranty is somewhat a point of contention, in my opinion. Technically, it does void the warranty, but you can unroot, and flash the stock 2.0.1 firmware and they won't be able to tell, and also I've seen people who posted that they took it back and played dumb and got a replacement. Not very honest, but the salespeople don't seem to know or care.

*With root* you can then flash new ROMs (firmware), overclock if you want, enable wifi tether, add custom boot animation, make recovery images of your system in case anything happens, remove stock apps...probably more.
*Downsides* are voided warranty, possibility of bricking your phone, most custom ROMs disable OTA updates (easy to solve, just flash the stock firmware back on), and if you do accept an OTA update, you will lose root access.

If you want some help with it you can PM me and I can go more in depth and point you in the right direction.


Great and complete answers to my questions. Give me a bit longer to play with my phone and I will have more questions for you, that I am sure of









+rep to you good sir


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


*With root* you can then flash new ROMs (firmware), overclock if you want, enable wifi tether, add custom boot animation, make recovery images of your system in case anything happens, remove stock apps...probably more.
*Downsides* are voided warranty, possibility of bricking your phone, most custom ROMs disable OTA updates (easy to solve, just flash the stock firmware back on), and if you do accept an OTA update, you will lose root access


You can tether without root with an app called PDANet. Once the trial runs out you can use it for https anymore though, which kinda blows.

I'm content with the freedom of it prior to being rooted, of course I'd prefer to have it rooted, but there isn't enough of a difference that it's worth it.


----------



## shortfuse

i like watching naruto and bleach, is there a way i can watch those with my droid? i usually go to narutowire.com seems that phone does not support flash player any suggestion?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
i like watching naruto and bleach, is there a way i can watch those with my droid? i usually go to narutowire.com seems that phone does not support flash player any suggestion?

I heard rumors that Flash 10.1 should allow us to do this? Anyone want to stomp on my party for me being wrong here?


----------



## GI_Manny

has anyone prior to owning the Droid, owned either a LG Voyager or Envy Touch? I currently have the envy touch, and the Droid is looking nice









just curious to see anyones opinions after owning either on of these phones


----------



## shortfuse

i have own LG phones ssony ericsson p810i p900i p910i,venus, envy, and dare. i would say motorola droid is the best phone i had compare to my p series phones.


----------



## scutzi128

My one friend has a dare, one has a voyager, and one has an env touch. Compared to the droid they all look boring and like dumbphones (they all want a Droid now). There really is no comparison to the Droid with any other phone on Verizon besides the Eris.


----------



## GI_Manny

my 2 years is up on April 7th, looks like ill be getting the Droid


----------



## scutzi128

You may want to wait a bit as supposedly the iphone and the Nexus One might be coming to verizon this summer.


----------



## shortfuse

i work by google, not really impressed with the nexus ne however screen is brighter compare to the motorola droid, aside from that its the same sht... and droid has better memory 16gb compare to an 8gb...


----------



## Chr0n1c

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*


You may want to wait a bit as supposedly the iphone and the Nexus One might be coming to verizon this summer.


I don't know about Nexus One, but iPhone ain't got nothin' on Droid.


----------



## shortfuse

how do u take a screen capture of the desktop?


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


how do u take a screen capture of the desktop?


Download an app for it, I know most Home replacements (Home++, OpenHome) add a screenshot feature to the options when your looking at a home screen.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


Download an app for it, I know most Home replacements (Home++, OpenHome) add a screenshot feature to the options when your looking at a home screen.


Ok...newb question. What does FC stand for? Obviously its like a BSOD for your Droid.

EDIT: Just figured it out... Force Close


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Ok...newb question. What does FC stand for? Obviously its like a BSOD for your Droid.

EDIT: Just figured it out... Force Close


wow when I first read that I thought u said BSD. I was like I want that for my droid


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


wow when I first read that I thought u said BSD. I was like I want that for my droid












Anyone figure out a way to flawlessly sync their outlook exchange contacts/calendar for free yet?

Syncing in the default program settings doesn't appear to be working for me.

Payed I heard Touchdown works well. $19.99


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GI_Manny*


has anyone prior to owning the Droid, owned either a LG Voyager or Envy Touch? I currently have the envy touch, and the Droid is looking nice









just curious to see anyones opinions after owning either on of these phones


I went from a Voyager to a Droid. Best decision I've made so far in terms of phones.


----------



## Jimi

Does anyone know if the Verizon Update thing will show up and still let you update to 2.1 if your phone is rooted?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jimi* 
Does anyone know if the Verizon Update thing will show up and still let you update to 2.1 if your phone is rooted?

No, if your phone is rooted, you cannot do a OTA update.


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jimi* 
Does anyone know if the Verizon Update thing will show up and still let you update to 2.1 if your phone is rooted?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
No, if your phone is rooted, you cannot do a OTA update.

I believe you actually can do the OTA update, you will just lose root access, since it's a new firmware, and have to wait for some crafty people to find out how to gain root in 2.1. It's not hard to unroot though.

Some (most) ROMs block OTAs so, just read up.

I'm a little annoyed with Moto/VZW, whichever, or both, is making these splintered Android packages.


----------



## Jimi

I think I'm going to wait for a 2.1 rooted rom before I oc to 800mhz. People say it barely effects the memory, but does any1 have solid numbers?


----------



## shortfuse

any1 had used or using bugless beast?


----------



## skatingrocker17

The 2.1 update should be out sometime this week. I'm sure the creator of Smoked Glass will integrate it in the next release. From 550mhz to 800mhz, I do notice a speed increase especially when you slide up the list of applications at the bottom, it's much smoother. Applications also launch faster. But 800mhz vs. 1000mhz, not much of a difference really.


----------



## Jimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17* 
The 2.1 update should be out sometime this week. I'm sure the creator of Smoked Glass will integrate it in the next release. From 550mhz to 800mhz, I do notice a speed increase especially when you slide up the list of applications at the bottom, it's much smoother. Applications also launch faster. But 800mhz vs. 1000mhz, not much of a difference really.

How about battery life?


----------



## shortfuse

speaking of battery life DROID is cool, battery life SUX!!!!! had it charged whole nite til this morning and i check the status of last charged 6hrs its already drained sheesh i hope this fix this soon. give us atleast a better battery with higher milliamp


----------



## Jimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
speaking of battery life DROID is cool, battery life SUX!!!!! had it charged whole nite til this morning and i check the status of last charged 6hrs its already drained sheesh i hope this fix this soon. give us atleast a better battery with higher milliamp

It's actually the best battery out there for android phones (it's the same battery in the nexus one). It's your job to kill all processes that hog up memory and drain the battery. Download an app called TaskPanel you can select which apps it auto kills when it hits low memory and also you can set what apps you want to leave on when you hit the 'end all' button.


----------



## r2tbone

I generally get 12 hours out of mine (stock) without recharging


----------



## r2tbone

Agree with Jim. I kill my apps a lot throughout the day.


----------



## Nhb93

I can go for 36 hours, and have gone longer, on a single charge. Granted, I don't sit on it all day, but I do use it to text, play some Sudoku while listening to music, whatnot. I love the battery on this baby. My old phone, an LG VX8700 (still love it) near the end of my time using it would occasionally die completely overnight. Tempted to OC my Droid, but then I would be using an OC'ed phone and a stock PC.







Maybe I'll take this PC up to 3.1 just for the sake of saying it's OC'ed.


----------



## Sozin

Discuss the possibility of replacing my iPod Touch with a Droid. My screen is cracked, and I'd rather not replace it if the Droid will suffice as a music player/web browser.


----------



## Nhb93

Full web browser, and it's getting Flash support later this year. All the smart phone OS's are, except Apple's, so there's a plus right there. The Music player is not as feature packed as an iTouch, but the iTouch _is_ a music player. I'm sure there are other apps that function as a better music player, but I haven't looked into them, since the built in one does what I need it to do. With the Droid you can also use the web anywhere, not just where there is WiFi. It's really not much of a decision, unless you don't want to pay the data plan charge.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Full web browser, and it's getting Flash support later this year. All the smart phone OS's are, except Apple's, so there's a plus right there. The Music player is not as feature packed as an iTouch, but the iTouch _is_ a music player. I'm sure there are other apps that function as a better music player, but I haven't looked into them, since the built in one does what I need it to do. With the Droid you can also use the web anywhere, not just where there is WiFi. It's really not much of a decision, unless you don't want to pay the data plan charge.


Flash is unimportant to me. I don't really use any of the apps aside from Facebook and Last.fm, both which are possible using Android. I don't use my iPod Touch unless I'm walking to class, bored in class, or while driving to listen to music through my car.

I guess I'll need to look at the Droid's music player to see what it's like.


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Flash is unimportant to me. I don't really use any of the apps aside from Facebook and Last.fm, both which are possible using Android. I don't use my iPod Touch unless I'm walking to class, bored in class, or while driving to listen to music through my car.

I guess I'll need to look at the Droid's music player to see what it's like.


There are plenty of replacement ones too. mortplayer probably being my favorite. People seem to like "3" as well, search RockOn to find it, just don't download RockOn, it's buggy. MixZing, TuneWiki, there are plenty to chose from. Use pandora/slacker to stream music too, and you're set.

Use doubletwist to sync your music.


----------



## myresolution_72

Reading this thread gave me a lot of useful apps. Though I simply have a G1, and you all have the beautiful Droid. But that's fine, I still like my G1.


----------



## shortfuse

r u guys serious u get longer battery life? hmmm i have task killer and 2.0.1 has FC function right? i can force close it with the standard. tho onething i noticed that i cant FC is shopsavvy. and does home++ uses alot of batter life?


----------



## Jimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
r u guys serious u get longer battery life? hmmm i have task killer and 2.0.1 has FC function right? i can force close it with the standard. tho onething i noticed that i cant FC is shopsavvy. and does home++ uses alot of batter life?

I was using Home++ and at first it felt fine, but eventually the lag got to me and I uninstalled it. Home++ uses like 40k memory while the largest thing I use now only uses like 22k.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


How about battery life?


I haven't noticed any difference at all. I still get a full days use and then some.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


r u guys serious u get longer battery life? hmmm i have task killer and 2.0.1 has FC function right? i can force close it with the standard. tho onething i noticed that i cant FC is shopsavvy. and does home++ uses alot of batter life?


Uninstall the Task killer and see if it improves. Not like us Droid users really need them anyway.. YES you can easily argue this point, but in most cases.. task killers slow down the performance of this phone as well as drain the battery. I had ATK Pro and ended up getting rid of it for this very reason.


----------



## Jimi

We've been deceived:
http://www.overclock.net/technology-...d-delayed.html


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


Uninstall the Task killer and see if it improves. Not like us Droid users really need them anyway.. YES you can easily argue this point, but in most cases.. task killers slow down the performance of this phone as well as drain the battery. I had ATK Pro and ended up getting rid of it for this very reason.


This.
Android is linux. Linux handles resources well. Just because it is in memory doesn't mean it's using CPU cycles. If it needs memory, it will free some itself. If it makes you feel better, keep the task killer. At least give yourself a day or two without one and test it out.

Edit.
I was wondering what was up when Moto pulled the documentation for 2.1. It'll happen, but probably more like March, which was what the expected date was anyway.


----------



## shortfuse

i jsut deleted advance task killer imma see tomorrow if this is going to improve my battery life. if not i have a hunch its home++...


----------



## Jodiuh

why did the browsers on my droid, eris, annd a friends nex 1 become slow after getting down to 25 megs then? And why does it al of a sudden get faster after a reboot or task killl? Amd it's not just thhhe browser, the whoe phone starts to lag.


----------



## Jimi

As far as the Task-Killer debate goes. You're both partly right. Yes the android OS will free up memory and handle things well. But the problem is how low android lets the memory get before it goes into action. It seems to me that it will let the phone drop to around 30K RAM, which is enough to make things look not as smooth. That's about it. It isn't really laggy. Everything still gets done just as fast. It's just choppier. It probably helps to disable animations. I'd probably recommend having a task-killer, but not one that runs all the time killing processes.

It'd like to see how android 2.1 fairs on the droid since it is more visually pleasing. I hope it doesn't get really choppy with the animations.


----------



## Pheatton

Im running Advanced Task Manager and dont see any issues with it on my phone. I usually just keep it closed and use the widget/icon on my homescreen to end things. I normally only end them if I know I had A LOT of apps open.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chr0n1c*


I don't know about Nexus One, but iPhone ain't got nothin' on Droid.


I agree but some poeple prefer the Iphone because it is "cool" and Apple which to some people is important.


----------



## Hickeydog

WOOT!!!!! Got my Droid today. This thing is SO much better than my Touch.


----------



## shortfuse

Im on my droid rite now so much 4 d at&t commercial im on the phne and browsing funny att. Anyways since i uninstalled APK battery life is last longer and home++ is amazing


----------



## Shooter116

Glad to hear it solved your problems... those task killers can really be a bug. Me being so used to my Treos, I immediately downloaded one when I first got the phone. Feels good to no longer have to deal with it though!


----------



## Jodiuh

So you don't have a task killer running and you don't have a problem w/ the device being slow? That's the opposite of 2 friends of mine and their experiences. One has a DROID, no task killer, gets slow after awhile, they reboot it. The other uses a task killer once it hits 35MB and it gets speed back.

I just don't understand what's so hard about closing the damn application? Why does it need to run in the background? How bout a dedicated close option? And what's w/ the browser flipping out after awhile and needed a close or it's slow?


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


So you don't have a task killer running and you don't have a problem w/ the device being slow? That's the opposite of 2 friends of mine and their experiences. One has a DROID, no task killer, gets slow after awhile, they reboot it. The other uses a task killer once it hits 35MB and it gets speed back.

I just don't understand what's so hard about closing the damn application? Why does it need to run in the background? How bout a dedicated close option? And what's w/ the browser flipping out after awhile and needed a close or it's slow?


I don't have any of those problems you just described, and I don't have a task killer.


----------



## shortfuse

No slow problem here tho time to time i chck running apps and use the task killer home++ have.


----------



## Nhb93

Just found out my friend's little brother got a Droid, at age 13. Anyone else agree there's no need for that at all?


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Just found out my friend's little brother got a Droid, at age 13. Anyone else agree there's no need for that at all?

Back in my day I didn't get a cell phone til I was 18. All this land was trees, and gas was a nickel!

Yes, seems a little excessive that a person who can't even drive has something that expensive. But who knows, maybe we can get him into Linux at a young age







.

As an aside, I put on this 2.1 ROM this weekend that koush from alldroid has compiled for the Droid, from the N1 cyanogenmod ROM. The live wallpapers cause hard reboots occasionally, so I've stopped using them until someone figures out how to get the GPU to handle them, rather than the CPU. Can't sync Facebook, LED notification, and video record not working right just yet. As you can see at the lock screen, the network is listed as T-CDMA 64. You can edit the framework-res.apk yourself to make it say just about anything. Here's a video of the first beta, currently running the 2nd one.


YouTube- Nexus One / Cyanogenmod for Droid


----------



## stanrc

Here's a screenshot of mine


----------



## Shooter116

What are you using to get the black notification bar? Do you need a different Home app?


----------



## shortfuse

who else in here loves the gps navi??? i know i do, way better than TOM TOM (dumb dumb)..


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
who else in here loves the gps navi??? i know i do, way better than TOM TOM (dumb dumb)..

I love it even more now that they added night mode


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
who else in here loves the gps navi??? i know i do, way better than TOM TOM (dumb dumb)..

Just sold off my Tom Tom









The google maps is 90% fantastic
it loses 10% because Luther Westside Auto brought me into a 100% residential and dead end area. So much for test driving that new LR2.


----------



## shortfuse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
I love it even more now that they added night mode










errrr nite mode? how how?


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
errrr nite mode? how how?

Simply use the GPS at night! I don't think it works if you are in street-view though. But normally if you GPS during the day.. the negative space on the map will be the normal white. At night, it shows up as black with white letters, much easier on the eyes when it has to constantly be open.


----------



## scrotes

add pls and pmed


----------



## Shadowclock

Loving the tictactoe game where if you press on 3 X's it takes you to "special" videos.

On another note, how is everyone's 3G speed looking?

For me:
596 down
494 up
138 ping


----------



## stanrc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


What are you using to get the black notification bar? Do you need a different Home app?


Its a custom theme I made.


----------



## esocid

There are probably some home replacements that have themes which use black/grey status bars. Not sure what theme stanrc is using, looks familiar though. If you root, you can use metamorph to apply themes on top of either your stock firmware, or a custom ROM.


----------



## shortfuse

how do u back up ur bookmarks? i wanna try dolphin browser


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Loving the tictactoe game where if you press on 3 X's it takes you to "special" videos.

On another note, how is everyone's 3G speed looking?

For me:
596 down
494 up
138 ping


usually around 
1Mb down
500 up
140-ish ping

Nothing to sneeze at considering it's a freakin pocket phone lol


----------



## stanrc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esocid* 
There are probably some home replacements that have themes which use black/grey status bars. Not sure what theme stanrc is using, looks familiar though. If you root, you can use metamorph to apply themes on top of either your stock firmware, or a custom ROM.


Yours looks similar, which are you using?


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


Yours looks similar, which are you using?


It's just called black hero status bar, made by Formel at xda. He has a couple variations on it. Just changes the status bar and some notification icons.


----------



## scutzi128

Just a tip the latest update of hancent does nothing but add ads to the program so don't update it when you get the update notification.


----------



## stanrc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esocid* 
It's just called black hero status bar, made by Formel at xda. He has a couple variations on it. Just changes the status bar and some notification icons.

Interesting, I tried using that theme and the background of the icons in the notification bar didn't quite match the bar itself which is why i modified it and made my own. Looks good. Maybe he updated it.

Can you send me a link to it?


----------



## esocid

An "official" 2.1 OTA /system dump has been leaked. Although it sounds like it's what was supposed to be sent out back when Moto reneged and basically said, "oops, our bad, not yet." Pete, from alldroid, has it up at androidoverdrive.
But don't get excited, it's not a boot image just yet, plus the latest 2.1 ROMs include more than what the "official" update has, livewallpapers, nexus 1 launcher, tether via usb, custom kernels, etc. etc. On the upside, it may help getting root on 2.1 before the official drop.


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


An "official" 2.1 OTA /system dump has been leaked. Although it sounds like it's what was supposed to be sent out back when Moto reneged and basically said, "oops, our bad, not yet." Pete, from alldroid, has it up at androidoverdrive.
But don't get excited, it's not a boot image just yet, plus the latest 2.1 ROMs include more than what the "official" update has, livewallpapers, nexus 1 launcher, tether via usb, custom kernels, etc. etc. On the upside, it may help getting root on 2.1 before the official drop.


That's some great news! I'm waiting to root mine after the 2.1 OTA. BTW any word on when flash is coming out? Also what's with people saying you need to root in order to tether? I just use PDANet and it works fine without rooting.


----------



## Muhahahaha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


That's some great news! I'm waiting to root mine after the 2.1 OTA. BTW any word on when flash is coming out? Also what's with people saying you need to root in order to tether? I just use PDANet and it works fine without rooting.


Bad idea... the 2.1 update will FIX the current bug that even allows rooting in the first place!

I recommend rooting BEFORE the update. Rooting gives you all the 2.1 features NOW and more anyway.


----------



## Muhahahaha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*


usually around 
1Mb down
500 up
140-ish ping

Nothing to sneeze at considering it's a freakin pocket phone lol


1.71 Mbps down
0.81 Mbps up
95ms ping

Also, I'm using the Sholes Mod 2.0.5 ROM, and my Droid is currently OCed to 1.2GHz!


----------



## xLuckyNumber7x

I have a buddy that has a droid and he is wondering if there is a way to google pictures and then download them, any advice?


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


That's some great news! I'm waiting to root mine after the 2.1 OTA. BTW any word on when flash is coming out? Also what's with people saying you need to root in order to tether? I just use PDANet and it works fine without rooting.


The OTA will most likely close your ability to root, which will eventually be solved, but who knows when. The tethering is just bundled into the ROM is all. Should offer same functionality as PDAnet, but I haven't used it so I don't know what the differences are.

No word on flash. Rumors keep flying about late march as a second OTA, since there have been demos of it working on 2.1 on the N1 and Droid, but who knows. It'll probably be more like end of Q2.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xLuckyNumber7x*


I have a buddy that has a droid and he is wondering if there is a way to google pictures and then download them, any advice?


After you search, long press on the image, wait for the menu, go down to 'save image' and it will end up on your /sdcard/downloads


----------



## Sozin

Alright ladies, I request help.

Engadget posted a sale for the Droid at Best Buy, which is from Facebook, for $99 with a new Verizon contract.

Now, basically, this is my thing. My contract is over in April, and at that point I can get the Droid for whatever the price is at that point minus $100 for the renewal discount. Can I walk into Best Buy and grab one of these for just $99 this week, or would I still get roped into paying the early upgrade as well as not the sale price?

And yes, I asked the same question at the end of that thread on Facebook.

//edit

Awesome. Post count is now 1,234.


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Alright ladies, I request help.

Engadget posted a sale for the Droid at Best Buy, which is from Facebook, for $99 with a new Verizon contract.

Now, basically, this is my thing. My contract is over in April, and at that point I can get the Droid for whatever the price is at that point minus $100 for the renewal discount. Can I walk into Best Buy and grab one of these for just $99 this week, or would I still get roped into paying the early upgrade as well as not the sale price?

And yes, I asked the same question at the end of that thread on Facebook.

//edit

Awesome. Post count is now 1,234.


Don't quote me on this, but I think you are eligible for the upgrade price within a certain number of months toward your actual end of term. Believe it or not, I've called VZW customer service and actually gotten several helpful people who answered my questions, so if no one here knows for sure, you can always call them, or just mosey up to the BB mobile booth and ask them.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


Don't quote me on this, but I think you are eligible for the upgrade price within a certain number of months toward your actual end of term. Believe it or not, I've called VZW customer service and actually gotten several helpful people who answered my questions, so if no one here knows for sure, you can always call them, or just mosey up to the BB mobile booth and ask them.


If you definitely want to renew with verizion, you can renew and get your discounted upgrade as soon as 18 months after the last renewal (6 months before the 2 year mark.)

If that's the date you're talking about in April, you're out of luck most likely. 18 months is the earliest you can upgrade unless you're one of the lucky people that get the chance to upgrade to a smart phone early. I got a thing in the mail from Verizon the other day offering me an early upgrade.


----------



## Sozin

Mmm, I don't think I've gotten anything in the mail. I know that I got to upgrade early for a discounted rate when the Dare first came out though.

My actual date is April 6th I believe, and yes while I can upgrade to a phone for the discounted price, I won't get the $100 off for the new every two thing. So, going through Verizon I might as well just wait until April to scoop up the Droid for whatever the current price is minus $100.

Buuuuuuuuuut...if I can shimmy my way into a Best Buy and scoop up a Droid for the flat $99 without having to wait until April, I'm all over that. I've never renewed with anyone other than a VZW store, so I'm still unclear about this.


----------



## esocid

You should go and ask someone at BB. I got my Droid through them as a renewal with VZW, and they might offer a better price, never know.

Thanks to everyone who voted, we got gadget, smartphone, and gps in voter's choice, and gadget and gps in editor's choice over at engadget for their 2009 awards. Of course the iphone had to win something, we wouldn't want the fanboys getting butt hurt.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Alright ladies, I request help.

Engadget posted a sale for the Droid at Best Buy, which is from Facebook, for $99 with a new Verizon contract.

Now, basically, this is my thing. My contract is over in April, and at that point I can get the Droid for whatever the price is at that point minus $100 for the renewal discount. Can I walk into Best Buy and grab one of these for just $99 this week, or would I still get roped into paying the early upgrade as well as not the sale price?

And yes, I asked the same question at the end of that thread on Facebook.

//edit

Awesome. Post count is now 1,234.


Apparently the kicker for the deal they give is in the small writing. I have heard this happen and someone at Verizon (which is skeptical though) told me the same thing; if you are late on a payment anytime during your 2 yr contract through Best Buy they will charge you the full price of the phone. I decided not to mess with any small writing deals and pay the extra $100 for mine, hell the wife got the Eris for free too so that worked for me.

Another option you might try (which is what I did) is get an additional line for $9.99, buy the Droid for that line (got my wife the Eris free because she was available for it) and have your other line have nothing on it. Yes I will be paying $10 a month more until that contract is up and I can drop it in November but I got a new Droid


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Apparently the kicker for the deal they give is in the small writing. I have heard this happen and someone at Verizon (which is skeptical though) told me the same thing; if you are late on a payment anytime during your 2 yr contract through Best Buy they will charge you the full price of the phone. I decided not to mess with any small writing deals and pay the extra $100 for mine, hell the wife got the Eris for free too so that worked for me.

Another option you might try (which is what I did) is get an additional line for $9.99, buy the Droid for that line (got my wife the Eris free because she was available for it) and have your other line have nothing on it. Yes I will be paying $10 a month more until that contract is up and I can drop it in November but I got a new Droid










How did you manage that when both of those phones require a $30 data plan when you activate them? Wouldn't that cost you way more than $10 a month? Also, you could only get the Eris for free if you also started a new play for it as well, right?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


How did you manage that when both of those phones require a $30 data plan when you activate them? Wouldn't that cost you way more than $10 a month? Also, you could only get the Eris for free if you also started a new play for it as well, right?


I already had data plans though so it was only the $10 more. She was available for the 18month upgrade (I wasn't) which allowed her to piggyback on me purchasing a new Droid and get her Eris free.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


I already had data plans though so it was only the $10 more. She was available for the 18month upgrade (I wasn't) which allowed her to piggyback on me purchasing a new Droid and get her Eris free.


Well that worked out well


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Apparently the kicker for the deal they give is in the small writing. I have heard this happen and someone at Verizon (which is skeptical though) told me the same thing; if you are late on a payment anytime during your 2 yr contract through Best Buy they will charge you the full price of the phone. I decided not to mess with any small writing deals and pay the extra $100 for mine, hell the wife got the Eris for free too so that worked for me.

Interesting. It seems like I'll just wait till April for the phone. I've been waiting for a good six months so far, one more can't really hurt.


----------



## shortfuse

any good apps preffred widget to add with home++ ? cuz today is a suckie day in cali, its raining and i didnt bring a jacket rain coat with me and im soaking wet wether channel sucks for me so any other choice?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
any good apps preffred widget to add with home++ ? cuz today is a suckie day in cali, its raining and i didnt bring a jacket rain coat with me and im soaking wet wether channel sucks for me so any other choice?

Frankly for weather and news I really like the one mentioned in post 109 of this thread. He gives the barcode for the download too, oh and you just reminded me to rep him which I forgot


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


any good apps preffred widget to add with home++ ? cuz today is a suckie day in cali, its raining and i didnt bring a jacket rain coat with me and im soaking wet wether channel sucks for me so any other choice?


I use Beautiful Widgets. It costs like $1 though.


----------



## Pheatton

Ok this is getting annoying now. My Moto DROID keeps deleting text messages on its own. I have set NOT to delete them but it still does!! The option I have set is "Delete Old Messages" . It also has started to rings but the screen is black so I cant answer it.


----------



## xguntherc

What do you guys use to convert video's to the Droid?

and what resolution do you use. I use handbrake


----------



## Nhb93

I can't get HandBrake to work properly with my DVD's. It just mashes them up and jumbles the content to a total unviewable mess. Mind giving me so help on getting it to work. I'm trying to rip my Sons of Anarchy Season 1 to watch at practice.


----------



## shortfuse

i did that scanned it and everything but weather wasnt working...


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Ok this is getting annoying now. My Moto DROID keeps deleting text messages on its own. I have set NOT to delete them but it still does!! The option I have set is "Delete Old Messages" . I*t also has started to rings but the screen is black so I cant answer it.*


Are you rooted and using setCPU by chance?


----------



## Pheatton

Nope not rooted at all. I did read some threads last night about the text message issue. Seems Im not the only one having this issue.

As for the screen issue its never really been bad enough to not be able to answer it. Its black while it rings and it take a bit to bring up the screen to answer it. Im really hoping the 2.1 update drops soon.


----------



## xguntherc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I can't get HandBrake to work properly with my DVD's. It just mashes them up and jumbles the content to a total unviewable mess. Mind giving me so help on getting it to work. I'm trying to rip my Sons of Anarchy Season 1 to watch at practice.

If your use handbrake to rip directly from DVD to converting into a file output for your phone. I've found this doesn't work, it's choppy and skips and has sqaures and crap on the screen. Rip the movie to your PC in a file format first with DVDFab or DVD Decrypter or something, and then use handbrake


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Ok this is getting annoying now. My Moto DROID keeps deleting text messages on its own. I have set NOT to delete them but it still does!! The option I have set is "Delete Old Messages" . It also has started to rings but the screen is black so I cant answer it.


Is that happening with the standard messaging app? Handcent was doing that for some people, but I haven't experienced it. There are also a couple ways to backup your SMS, I use wavesecure, which is also handy in case your phone gets swiped. You can track and remote wipe it, and lock it down.

To any others in the rooting/developing realm, a bit ago someone was nice enough to "lose" an sbf, so you can pretty much restore your phone from anything, even most bricking cases, yes I'm using the term appropriately, excluding the most severe of course where something is broken or corrupt. I did mine yesterday no problem because I lost root and couldn't flash a stock firmware for some reason. It will be like your phone is back to an out of box state, have to reactivate, but that takes a minute tops.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esocid* 
Is that happening with the standard messaging app? Handcent was doing that for some people, but I haven't experienced it. There are also a couple ways to backup your SMS, I use wavesecure, which is also handy in case your phone gets swiped. You can track and remote wipe it, and lock it down.

To any others in the rooting/developing realm, a bit ago someone was nice enough to "lose" an sbf, so you can pretty much restore your phone from anything, even most bricking cases, yes I'm using the term appropriately, excluding the most severe of course where something is broken or corrupt. I did mine yesterday no problem because I lost root and couldn't flash a stock firmware for some reason. It will be like your phone is back to an out of box state, have to reactivate, but that takes a minute tops.


Yep its the built in messaging app.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


If your use handbrake to rip directly from DVD to converting into a file output for your phone. I've found this doesn't work, it's choppy and skips and has sqaures and crap on the screen. Rip the movie to your PC in a file format first with DVDFab or DVD Decrypter or something, and then use handbrake


No I was just trying to get it to rip over to my PC, but it kept giving me destroyed video. For some reason, it just doesn't want to make a viewable video rip.


----------



## r2tbone

**Proud Droid Owner Here**

BUT!!

Nexus One has just been approved by the FCC to run on a CDMA network.
Nexus One should be on Verizon in the next few months.
http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/26/n...-in-cdma-trim/

This just makes me hate Verizon's (any everyone else for that matter) contract agreements. I just wish I could upgrade my handhelds like I do my desktop.


----------



## r2tbone

Second thought...

Does anyone know if OCN will be putting together a Mobile Site anytime in the future?
(It should be optimized for Android IMO)


----------



## esocid

Now we can make our own splash screens, to an extent. As of yet, it's limited to 480x182, and you have to do some hex editing, and reflashing.


YouTube- Droid Custom Splash Screen


----------



## Shadowclock

A buddy of mine has the Droid and is using his bluetooth. Every time he picks up a call or makes a call the inital pickup gives a real loud static sound for a second before its a solid connection. Anyone else having this issue with the Bluetooth? I don't use one so I don't know what the issue is.

He called Verizon and they said it was the phone and the update that is coming out before end of this quarter (assuming he means 2.1) should take care of it.

Anyone want to clarify this or give another solution? For those rooted to 2.1 did it solve the problem or did you not even have one to begin with?


----------



## Pheatton

No issues with BT on my DROD. I just got the BT for my car installed this weekend works great.


----------



## Slider46

Anyone having issues with stability with the Smoked Glass rom?


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slider46* 
Anyone having issues with stability with the Smoked Glass rom?

I used to. I've moved to the droidmod rom with the smoked glass theme through MM.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
I used to. I've moved to the droidmod rom with the smoked glad theme through MM.

This is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Slider46

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
I used to. I've moved to the droidmod rom with the smoked glass theme through MM.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
This is definitely the way to go.

You guys were definitely right. DroidMod is a lot faster. Loving the multi-touch and overclocking of course.

*EDIT -

One thing I did notice (while making the above post on the Droid) is that the keyboard lags severely when trying to type a response on OCN. This also happens on DroidForums so i'm guessing it's an issue with the type of text box used on most forums that causes the lag.


----------



## Slider46

Got these using the "ShootMe" app...
(Resized them on photobucket and compression ruined the text.







)

I like mah apps as you can see.

Home -









Left 1 -









Left 2 -









Right 1 -









Right 2 -


----------



## Shadowclock

Anyone know a program that screen captures besides Home++ that doesn't have to be on a rooted phone? I like how I pimped out my phone with Beautiful Widgets and PandaHome but I can't share it with everyone


----------



## Dankebudz

Is it just me or do these batteries recharged redonkulously fast!? Mine died at work, I got home and put it in the dock. In about half hour it was full!


----------



## Slider46

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dankebudz* 
Is it just me or do these batteries recharged redonkulously fast!? Mine died at work, I got home and put it in the dock. In about half hour it was full!

I've also noticed that the AC charger will charge the battery extremely fast (compared to my previous non-smartphones).

The USB and car chargers I have are a little slower.

To get the best battery performance...

- Fully charge the phone.
- Fully drain the phone (to the point where it shuts off)
- Repeat this 3 times and you should notice the battery life increasing considerably.

I charged mine overnight on the day I got it, went to work the next day and it died before I left work. (About 8 hours after leaving the charger) Now, granted I was messin' with it all day







but I was shocked







.

Read up a bit on the battery, tried the above procedure and now it definitely lasts longer.


----------



## Dankebudz

My battery last about 2 days with moderate use. Maybe less if I'm really bored.

Anyone tried the app remote walkie talkie? It's hilarious talking to random people.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dankebudz* 
My battery last about 2 days with moderate use. Maybe less if I'm really bored.

Anyone tried the app remote walkie talkie? It's hilarious talking to random people.


Whats the app name? Never heard of it but sounds fun.


----------



## Dankebudz

Virtual Walkie Talkie. I live in Ohio and I had a buddy talking to some guy in Arizona! People say some strange things sometimes.


----------



## Concept




----------



## Slider46

Is that a skin for the Battery Left widget?


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Concept*












































How did u get all of that stuff to be blue instead of green? The widgets for example.. requires being rooted?


----------



## shortfuse

dude share how u got them pretty cool background, shortcuts and widgets.. share shrare share


----------



## Concept

It's definitely a learning experience. I'm am currently rooted and overclocked to 1.2GHz. I'm running Simply Stunning v2.0.2 custom ROM with the ese53 theme and a custom battery theme and have nanroid backup so I don't brick my phone. I pulled all this info of droidforum.net. I also gotta custom boot animation









  
 YouTube- Droid Custom Boot Animation


----------



## Slider46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Concept*


It's definitely a learning experience. I'm am currently rooted and overclocked to 1.2GHz. I'm running Simply Stunning v2.0.2 custom ROM with the ese53 theme and a custom battery theme and have nanroid backup so I don't brick my phone. I pulled all this info of droidforum.net. I also gotta custom boot animation










I too am running SimplyStunning 2.0.2 ESE53 although my phone is only stable with the 10-slot 1.0Ghz Kernal. I run it around 900 though and it seems plenty fast.

Nanodroid backup is a must - i've already been messing around with crap and had to re-image my phone because it crashed and wouldn't reboot









Where did you get that boot animation? I must have it!









Nevermind, found it on droidforums.


----------



## Jimi

Has anybody tried installing Debian on theirs? That would be the only thing that could persuade me to root my phone prior to the release of 2.1 for the droid. I would love to be able to boot into debian, air-crack a network and then use it on my droid.


----------



## shortfuse

with the overclock and such program running how is the battery life on ur droid? if this 2.1 ver. doesnt come soon i mite have to root my droid. i really dont see a purpose for rooting droid thats why i havent done it yet.


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jimi* 
Has anybody tried installing Debian on theirs? That would be the only thing that could persuade me to root my phone prior to the release of 2.1 for the droid. I would love to be able to boot into debian, air-crack a network and then use it on my droid.

I saw something about it on xda-devs in the N1 forum, so I didn't really look that hard at it, but it would be cool to try out. I probably won't because android is my linux fix when I'm away from my desktop.

To anyone looking for a true ROM, koush has officially joined up with cyanogen at forum.cyanogenmod,com. Launcher2 works flawlessly, landscape and all, thanks to ruqq. Now if you're wondering what I mean by true ROM, all the other ones out there just use those 2.1 releases, deodex stuff, and swap in/out what they want, and use a new kernel to OC. Cy and koush compile all the source code into their ROMs, so what you are getting is optimized, and not just piggybacked on other firmware. Plus they are using the AOSP (android open source project) which works on cleaning and fixing code for developers.

As of right now, receiving MMS is the only bug. He has left alldroid, where he was on v1.0.2 and has synced his release versions with Cyanogen's, so the new one is 5.0.4.

You need clockworkmod recovery, so you can flash it yourself, or find his app "ROM Manager" in the market. Any nandroid backups made in SPrecovery are not compatible, due to SPrecovery using a modified version of nandroid.


----------



## Deagle50ae

I'm now running DroidMod 1.0 and so far it's been great.
OC'd to 1ghz with custom profiles depending on use and battery life.
The install was a snap.

http://droidmod.org/


----------



## Pings

Add me. I made this post using my Droid. It's the best cell phone I have ever touched, and yes I've touched the iPhone.


----------



## Jimi

Overclocked to 1GHz running Cyanogen for Droid. By far puts the other ROMs to shame.


----------



## stanrc

I had been running droidmod for a while but switched to the cyanogenmod rom last night. Liking it so far. Running a custom theme.


----------



## Concept

Looking good guys. I am very impressed thus far with how customizable the droid is.


----------



## Jimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanrc* 
I had been running droidmod for a while but switched to the cyanogenmod rom last night. Liking it so far. Running a custom theme.



















Is that the dark desire metamorph theme? Didn't think it would work on cyanogen. Mind linking me?


----------



## stanrc

No, its one I made.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dro...anogenmod.html


----------



## Jodiuh

So...yeah, I'm back on a droid. Blame my router for the wifi issues. Blame verizon for some crappy droids out of the gate. This one has been running like a champ for nearly a week.

Gps...great.
Newsrob...awesome.
Stitcher...fantastic.

Hell, I'm even starting to like the keyboard.









I had been waiting on the n1, but got a good long chance to play with it tonight. Nice light weight, wider screen, faster (stock), better battery life. But the speakerphone is lousy and the ringer volume is less than 1/2 that of the droid. I would miss calls, emails, txts all day long with that.


----------



## b0klau

Count me in! I got mine yesterday and I'm lovin it. This is the best phone I've ever owned


----------



## Schizms

Ive had my droid for a few months now... rooted sine the second week i had it... just put The *Ultimate droid ROM* (7.5) on it the other day and i LOVE it! 24/7 OC on *1100/250*. never gets very hot at all, no reboots, no FCs. The new *Helix launcher* is amazing too, I love the *dedicated shortcuts* near the menu.


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


No, its one I made.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dro...anogenmod.html


You should really post that on cyanogenmod's forums


----------



## stanrc

Yeah might do that.


----------



## lj516

Add me please! Got my droid A week ago and I have definitely fallen in love with it! I'm running the smoked glass blue v6.0.1 overclocked at 1.2 ghz low voltage!


----------



## reberto

Running DroidMod 1.0, OC'd to 1.2ghz Max, 250mhz Min for a good mixture of speed and battery life, I love my Droid even more now than I ever had before (and I thought it was pretty damn awesome).


----------



## shortfuse

any good and reliable video of rooting? i read and read but i need visual and do u back up before u root or u back up after u root?


----------



## stanrc

The easiest way to do it is to download droidmod updater from the market. it will root your phone and install sprecovery which allows you to make full backups and install all sorts of ROMs. once you have that sprecovery its almost impossible to bring the phone.


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


any good and reliable video of rooting? i read and read but i need visual and do u back up before u root or u back up after u root?


http://alldroid.org/threads/15244-Vi...oting-Cust-ROM
That's for manually working. You can also just download DM Updater and use that to root your droid almost automatically.

I just swapped my kernel out for adamz 1.1ghz low voltage but im still running cyanogenmod 5.0.4.2 (stable). Saves some battery from the normal cyanogen kernel and scores a tad better on the benchmarks


----------



## shortfuse

since the 2.1 is taking along time imma join the darkside and root my droid, however i cant find the DROIDMOD updater on the market place. i will do it the hardway and do it via update.zip now once i rooted it i want the CYANOGEN mod anyone has the file?


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
since the 2.1 is taking along time imma join the darkside and root my droid, however i cant find the DROIDMOD updater on the market place. i will do it the hardway and do it via update.zip now once i rooted it i want the CYANOGEN mod anyone has the file?

Droidmod updater found by following these instructions
http://forum.droidmod.org/index.php/topic,73.0.html


----------



## shortfuse

any of u have done this? DMupdater to unroot? is it safe? and is there any bugs i should be aware of?


----------



## shortfuse

nevermind imma root this the manual way, so i can use cyanogenmod rom.


----------



## stanrc

Once you are rooted, download ROM manager from the market, it will install the cyanogenmod rom for you.


----------



## shortfuse

do i back up first or do i back up after i flash? i dont wanna loose any of my contacts incase i Fup. and if i find problems with root and i want to go back to stock how do i go about doing that?


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
any of u have done this? DMupdater to unroot? is it safe? and is there any bugs i should be aware of?

Did it to two Droids today (my own and my roommates) and neither had any issues. Both are overclocked as well


----------



## stanrc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


do i back up first or do i back up after i flash? i dont wanna loose any of my contacts incase i Fup. and if i find problems with root and i want to go back to stock how do i go about doing that?


Your contacts and stuff are already backed up to google. So you don't have to worry about losing that stuff. and yes there are a few ways to go back to stock, the DroidMod updater will allow you to do that easily.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


Your contacts and stuff are already backed up to google. So you don't have to worry about losing that stuff. and yes there are a few ways to go back to stock, the DroidMod updater will allow you to do that easily.


So you can run DM Updater right from a fresh phone and if you brick it you can go back to stock anyway? I do have contacts backed up to the cloud though.

Going to be rooting tonight.


----------



## stanrc

DM updater will root your phone and install a custom recovery image. Once you have this custom recovery image you can make backups and stuff like that. DM updater also has an option that will return you to stock.


----------



## BiG O

So I checked out cynogen mod, and it looks like it's built for Nexus. What do I do about trying it out on a Droid? I'm currently using DM.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


So I checked out cynogen mod, and it looks like it's built for Nexus. What do I do about trying it out on a Droid? I'm currently using DM.



As far as I know it installs the same as it would on a Droid. 2 different ROMs: 1 for Droid and 1 for N1. I am hearing a lot of good things about Cynogen (fastest, stable, clean).


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
So I checked out cynogen mod, and it looks like it's built for Nexus. What do I do about trying it out on a Droid? I'm currently using DM.

There are two versions. One compiled for N1 and one for Droid. Go to the forum and you'll see the droid section. ROM manager will take you through flashing the clockworkmod recovery and downloading and installiing the ROM. You can do it manually if you like, but koush's site doesn't show the latest recovery. It was on 1.6.3 last I checked and the current is 1.7.x.


----------



## Pheatton

Looks like we should be getting 2.1 this Thursday!!!

SOURCE


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Looks like wer should be getting 2.1 this Thursday!!!

SOURCE

Think I am still going to root tonight. SetCPU, Home Screenshots and many other features still won't be enabled with the update.


----------



## Jimi

I was going to wait for the online community to work out rooting for the 2.1 update before I rooted, but I'm glad I said screw it. Cyanogen and a few others are more advanced than any official update that will ever come out for the phone. Clock speeds have doubled if not more with better lower voltage kernels, AOSP-built ROMs exist with any imaginable feature from any form of android you could ever want, and so much more. There is no point in caring about the 2.1 OTA or any OTA in the future.


----------



## lordfeyr

New member here on OCN and just came across this thread. WOOT!!! I LOVE MY DROID! Please add me to the official fan club










Some apps that I am using and find very useful:

Google Translate - I work for Verizon installing their FIOS and you wont believe how many times I get to a house and the customer states they do not speak english. Now I can bust out my phone and hold a, slow, conversation with them in over 50 languages.

Mobile Defense - I actually used this once already because I thought I left my phone at my mother in laws. Logged onto the website and it pulled up a map showing it was at my house and connected to my home wifi network. I sent the page to the phone so I could find it and was surprised when a car alarm went off









Our Groceries - Never go to the store without knowing what to get again. Make shopping lists that are shared with other users, in my case my wife, and each person can update the list. So if she forgot to tell me to get something I can check it while Im there and see she made changes to the list.

Hoccer - Havent had a chance to really play with it but I think its interesting to be able to send files from one phone to another using gestures. For example swinging the phone like a frisbee sends that file to near by receivers.

Dolphin Browser - Looks Nice, Runs Smoot, Has Gestures like pinch to zoom.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordfeyr* 
New member here on OCN and just came across this thread. WOOT!!! I LOVE MY DROID! Please add me to the official fan club









Some apps that I am using and find very useful:

Google Translate - I work for Verizon installing their FIOS and you wont believe how many times I get to a house and the customer states they do not speak english. Now I can bust out my phone and hold a, slow, conversation with them in over 50 languages.

Mobile Defense - I actually used this once already because I thought I left my phone at my mother in laws. Logged onto the website and it pulled up a map showing it was at my house and connected to my home wifi network. I sent the page to the phone so I could find it and was surprised when a car alarm went off









Our Groceries - Never go to the store without knowing what to get again. Make shopping lists that are shared with other users, in my case my wife, and each person can update the list. So if she forgot to tell me to get something I can check it while Im there and see she made changes to the list.

Hoccer - Havent had a chance to really play with it but I think its interesting to be able to send files from one phone to another using gestures. For example swinging the phone like a frisbee sends that file to near by receivers.

Dolphin Browser - Looks Nice, Runs Smoot, Has Gestures like pinch to zoom.

I use "Talk to Me" instead of google translate...seems more simple to me. Does the google translate speak the translated language as well? Talk to me does but it does sound a little off.


----------



## Slider46

Got mah new ROM installed...

ChevyNo1's SimplyStunning v2.0.3 w/ Blue Glass Theme
ChevyNo1's 10-slot 1.0Ghz Kernel + WIFI Tether (Overclocked to 1000Mhz/125Mhz)
Added Blue/Orange/Red Round Battery Icon
Icons/Widgets are themed with HexFusionBlue (MetaMorph theme)
Added Droid Logo font
Using the HelixLauncher and its FAST. (only downside to this launcher is the animation can be a little slow when using the double-tap preview feature to move between screens, it slows down at the end of the animation)
Beautiful Widgets - Smaller Home with time and weather. (Cobalt skin)


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


There are two versions. One compiled for N1 and one for Droid. Go to the forum and you'll see the droid section. ROM manager will take you through flashing the clockworkmod recovery and downloading and installiing the ROM. You can do it manually if you like, but koush's site doesn't show the latest recovery. It was on 1.6.3 last I checked and the current is 1.7.x.


Yeah, I started flashing the clockworkmod recovery before I left for work, but it froze in the flashing process and made me nervous so I rebooted to avoid bricking. Does it normally take a few minutes?


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
Yeah, I started flashing the clockworkmod recovery before I left for work, but it froze in the flashing process and made me nervous so I rebooted to avoid bricking. Does it normally take a few minutes?

Did you do it through a terminal/adb or with ROM manager? Either way should take 3-5 seconds.


----------



## lordfeyr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


I use "Talk to Me" instead of google translate...seems more simple to me. Does the google translate speak the translated language as well? Talk to me does but it does sound a little off.


Yes it does. However the voice is in a robotic tone like the navigation.

It also takes voice input instead of just text.


----------



## shortfuse

WOW... the word DROID is a trademark for LUCASFILMS http://support.vzw.com/pdf/system_update/moto_droid.pdf all the way bottom disclaimer. i knew it when i decide to root they come out with a new update. oh well im still rooting imma wait and see the bugs on that freaking update. by the way how do i disable OTA update on the droid?


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
WOW... the word DROID is a trademark for LUCASFILMS http://support.vzw.com/pdf/system_update/moto_droid.pdf all the way bottom disclaimer. i knew it when i decide to root they come out with a new update. oh well im still rooting imma wait and see the bugs on that freaking update. by the way how do i disable OTA update on the droid?

Yep, and the Nexus 1 is sort of a play on the models of androids in Blade Runner (aka Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?)

You'll need to do this via an adb shell.

Code:



Code:


su
mount -o remount,rw -t yaffs2 /dev/block/mtdblock4 /system
cd /etc/security
mv otacerts.zip otacerts.zip.bak
mount -o ro,remount -t yaffs2 /dev/block/mtdblock4 /system
sync
exit

May or may not need to reboot, you can type reboot instead of exit just to be safe if you want. To enable, just do the mv command in reverse of what's there now.


----------



## Jodiuh

Yea! OTA day for us wimps!


----------



## Shadowclock

Rooted to Cyanogen...but I am having an issue with Metamorph and applying themes...says target does not exist when I apply it. I also need to figure out how to set the 1k overclock kernal. Any easy info would be greatly appreciated. I am really new to the whole terminal thing but willing to learn...still doing research but everything I have tried on other forums gives me a road block with me missing some access.

Oh and here was my home prior to Cyangen:


----------



## Shooter116

OTA Delayed









http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/...pdate-delayed/


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


I am having an issue with Metamorph and applying themes...says target does not exist when I apply it.


Cyanogen is completely different from the structure of the normal stock Android 2.0.1 and what all the other ROMs are based on. You have to use cyanogen specific metamorph themes. You can find these themes on cyanogen's forums.


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jimi* 
Cyanogen is completely different from the structure of the normal stock Android 2.0.1 and what all the other ROMs are based on. You have to use cyanogen specific metamorph themes. You can find these themes on cyanogen's forums.

Yes, the framework is all different from stock framework of 2.1 so you'll need to find MM themes which specify they are cyanogenmod 5.0.4 compatible. Doesn't matter if they're for the N1 or not. Take a look at that link, or browse xda-devs in the N1 forum.

As for your 1GHz OC, if you have the right kernel, just download SetCPU from the market and set it to autodetect and use the sliders in there. And what do you mean missing some access with whatever you're trying to do within a terminal?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esocid* 
Yes, the framework is all different from stock framework of 2.1 so you'll need to find MM themes which specify they are cyanogenmod 5.0.4 compatible. Doesn't matter if they're for the N1 or not. Take a look at that link, or browse xda-devs in the N1 forum.

As for your 1GHz OC, if you have the right kernel, just download SetCPU from the market and set it to autodetect and use the sliders in there. And what do you mean missing some access with whatever you're trying to do within a terminal?

Ok, I have done both the things you guys have mentioned. Downloaded Cyanogen specific themes for Metamorph which gave me that "file does not exist" error even though I chose that theme specifically out of Metamorph. EDIT: Think I was smoking crack last night....well it was late...anyway I am trying the actual Cyanogen theme...I think I got the other one from Droidforums...will update again to let you know if it worked out.

I also downloaded SetCPU from the market but didn't set it to AutoDetect...fixed that...thanks!

Edit 2: Well, thanks to you both for pushing me in the right direction, I know have a uber super duper Droid just the way I want it







+reps


----------



## TwistedTransistor

Should I root droid now I should I wait for 2.1 or does it even matters?


----------



## Jodiuh

Hmmm...what's the best free podcast app? I was using Stitcher, but got tired of losing my place. Listen? Mediafly?


----------



## arekieh

bye guys, nexus one timeeeeeeeeee. 
how many of you droiders are switching?
(i have a milestone on telus in canada)


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
bye guys, nexus one timeeeeeeeeee.
how many of you droiders are switching?
(i have a milestone on telus in canada)

Not a chance. No physical keyboard on a phone that costs that much and isn't any faster than my Droid in it's current state is a joke


----------



## zetswei

Anyone else show off their droid by hitting the screen with keys?







Blows my friend's minds all the time


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwistedTransistor*


Should I root droid now I should I wait for 2.1 or does it even matters?


It depends what you want to do. If you want to just root, the OTA will unroot you. If you root and install a ROM, then OTA will be blocked. Honestly the 2.1 ROMs are better than the OTA will be.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jimi* 
It depends what you want to do. If you want to just root, the OTA will unroot you. If you root and install a ROM, then OTA will be blocked. Honestly the 2.1 ROMs are better than the OTA will be.

That and you can't overclock the OTA as far as I know and that has been pretty huge for me.


----------



## TwistedTransistor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jimi* 
It depends what you want to do. If you want to just root, the OTA will unroot you. If you root and install a ROM, then OTA will be blocked. Honestly the 2.1 ROMs are better than the OTA will be.

Well, seing how a lot of people have different roms and all I want to install another one since the "stock" one is bad. I guess I will root it. Also what does nandroid does? I was reading but couldnt find right answer?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
That and you can't overclock the OTA as far as I know and that has been pretty huge for me.

Yea, I want to slightly bump it to 800.

Sorry for all of this questions, I new with droid so u guys understand.

What does OTA stands for? Official firmware update?


----------



## Pheatton

OTA stands for Over the air.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwistedTransistor*


Well, seing how a lot of people have different roms and all I want to install another one since the "stock" one is bad. I guess I will root it. Also what does nandroid does? I was reading but could find right answer?

Yea, I want to slightly bump it to 800.

Sorry for all of this questions, I new with droid so u guys understand.

What does OTA stands for? Official firmware update?


Nandroid sets up a backup for your stock ROM.

OTA stand for Over The Air...so it happens wirelessly so you won't have to hook it up to a computer or whatever.

English not your first language Twisted? Just curious.


----------



## TwistedTransistor

Nope, its not my first.









Thanks for help.

edit: Just saw mistakes that I made, need to type slower.


----------



## lj516

Has anyone used the wireless tether app? If not you need to! Creates a wireless access point anywhere for anyone you chose to bless with your wonderful wireless! And its fast! Although it drains the batt pretty fast and heats up the old processor too! I was hosting 3 computers last night and my cpu reached 55c.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lj516*


Has anyone used the wireless tether app? If not you need to! Creates a wireless access point anywhere for anyone you chose to bless with your wonderful wireless! And its fast! Although it drains the batt pretty fast and heats up the old processor too! I was hosting 3 computers last night and my cpu reached 55c.










60c is apparently the furthest you can take it without damaging components...careful. So it gives internet access to others? Nice...can't think of anywhere I need that in my situation but does sound super cool....oh now that I think about it my buddy has a laptop that he takes out on business trips...so what your saying is he won't have to pay the hotel he stays at for internet anymore?


----------



## r2tbone

I am considering going this route sometime this weekend. I have been keeping up religiously with this blog and many of the other mobile Android sites and anticipating the 2.1 update. When the first news hit that the OTA was delayed I was furious and ready to root right then but, I have since read that the initial update has gone out yet, no one has confirmed it. Does anyone know if the 2.1 OTA has hit? If it hasn't I will be rooting mine this weekend.

What is the name of the wireless tether? I signed up for the Tether Beta but was not selected. PDAnet works well but, requires a cord which is inconvenient.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


I am considering going this route sometime this weekend. I have been keeping up religiously with this blog and many of the other mobile Android sites and anticipating the 2.1 update. When the first news hit that the OTA was delayed I was furious and ready to root right then but, I have since read that the initial update has gone out yet, no one has confirmed it. Does anyone know if the 2.1 OTA has hit? If it hasn't I will be rooting mine this weekend.

What is the name of the wireless tether? I signed up for the Tether Beta but was not selected. PDAnet works well but, requires a cord which is inconvenient.


Check post 364 in this thread. OTA delayed to a TBD date AGAIN.


----------



## TwistedTransistor

For some reason when I connect Droid to computer and mount the usb connection all I have is some three folders and not like all other people that have many of them.

I am on XP if thats matters.


----------



## r2tbone

As the rumor-mill turns..

Has anyone read this?
I am wondering if its true that "1000 beta testers" were issued the OTA? Its hard for me to believe that 1000 phone savy geeks got the update to beta test and none of them even peep a word that confirms it was released. 
Then again, the whole article may be bogus.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwistedTransistor* 
For some reason when I connect Droid to computer and mount the usb connection all I have is some three folders and not like all other people that have many of them.

I am on XP if thats matters.

I have considerably more then 3. Not sure what the issue is Twisted...

Running win7 myself.


----------



## lj516

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*









60c is apparently the furthest you can take it without damaging components...careful. So it gives internet access to others? Nice...can't think of anywhere I need that in my situation but does sound super cool....oh now that I think about it my buddy has a laptop that he takes out on business trips...so what your saying is he won't have to pay the hotel he stays at for internet anymore?


Haha now I heard that its safe to take the CPU between 60 and 70 c now if it were the batt I would never get the batt up to that high of a temp! But ya I was in breckenridge colorado and was close to paying for the $10/night for wireless but really could not justify it! This way I wont ever be in that situation again!

Oh and I just installed the 1100 mhz kernal and maxed out with a cpu temp of 46 and batt temp of 35. Very happy with the results I will be staying here!


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r2tbone* 
I am considering going this route sometime this weekend. I have been keeping up religiously with this blog and many of the other mobile Android sites and anticipating the 2.1 update. When the first news hit that the OTA was delayed I was furious and ready to root right then but, I have since read that the initial update has gone out yet, no one has confirmed it. Does anyone know if the 2.1 OTA has hit? If it hasn't I will be rooting mine this weekend.

What is the name of the wireless tether? I signed up for the Tether Beta but was not selected. PDAnet works well but, requires a cord which is inconvenient.

If you're rooted, just search "android wireless tether" and it's hosted on google.code somewhere. pre-8 is the most recent version.

As far as I know, the ESE53 2.1 hasn't been rooted, so if you are even considering rooting, I'd do it now. You can drop back to 2.0.1 with the sbf tool, but it's not something that should be done lightly. That actually runs the risk of bricking your phone because it wipes and flashes the memory, so save it as a last resort.


----------



## TwistedTransistor

When u buy the app does it charge ur verizon account or u add ur card somewhere?


----------



## reberto

It uses Google Checkout, so it doesn't charge to your Verizon account.

PS: Please use decent grammar


----------



## Jodiuh

Wow...


----------



## shortfuse

cyanamogen or buglessbeast? which is better rom? and both have teethering right? and how do u flash rom?


----------



## lj516

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *shortfuse*   cyanamogen or buglessbeast? which is better rom? and both have teethering right? and how do u flash rom?  
   
 YouTube- Motorola Droid How to ROOT your Droid - The Easy Way!  



 
 is the youtube vid I used to root my droid and just go under his profile and look up his other tutorials. I have heard of many liking the BB but I personally prefer Adamz smoked glass v6.0.1. It includes the tethering and the helix launcher which is amazing! Adam also includes tons of kernals for overclocking at different voltages.Here is the smoked glass rom page


----------



## Jodiuh

Those links make OC and rooting very, very tempting.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Those links make OC and rooting very, very tempting.










I'll have to say, Cyanogen runs real clean. Overclocking to 1k and with Cyanogen and using live wallpaper and all the gadgets I think I get better battery life and it runs cooler then I did stock.


----------



## Jimi

cyanogen 5.0.5 is out


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


cyanogen 5.0.5 is out



This. ^^^

I am runing it, installed it today n it works without any bugs.


----------



## shortfuse

i need cyanogenmod rom. is there a clear tutorial of how to install cyanogen? grrrr this update is pissing me off...

  
 YouTube- DROID Running Android 2.1 Update 1


----------



## BiG O

I'm now running Cyanogen Mod 5.0.5. I like the looks of it, and it runs great, but I think I may be getting less battery life. I'll test for a couple more days, though yesterday did not look promising.


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
i need cyanogenmod rom. is there a clear tutorial of how to install cyanogen? grrrr this update is pissing me off... YouTube- DROID Running Android 2.1 Update 1

After rooting, download ROM manager from market, it'll do everything for you, flash recovery, download ROM. You can still do it manually if you like, as well.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 







60c is apparently the furthest you can take it without damaging components...careful. So it gives internet access to others? Nice...can't think of anywhere I need that in my situation but does sound super cool....oh now that I think about it my buddy has a laptop that he takes out on business trips...so what your saying is he won't have to pay the hotel he stays at for internet anymore?

Just be careful. People have tried to do this in the past actually using the phone as ALL their internet services..even at home. Well the phone companies weren't happy with this and somewhere in the contract says this is not allowed. The person that did that ended up racking up thousands of dollars in a single bill because of all the MB usage he used and yes he had the "unlimited plan" which wasn't so unlimited.

But maybe for a vacation it wouldn't be so bad


----------



## Liability

They want $50 or $60 a month for tethering, to which I give them a big middle finger. You can fly under the radar using apps like PDANet. Just don't go over 5GB a month though. That's the cap on their "unlimited" data plan.


----------



## Hickeydog

You just have to be careful with how much you use. Stay under 5gb a month and you won't raise any red flags.


----------



## stanrc

Here's how I understand it from what iv'e read.

The phone does have an unlimited data plan. However if they find out that you are tethering then that doesn't apply. Their tethering plans only allow for 5GB or something like that and that rule takes effect if they find out you are using your phone that way. I'm not sure how they would determine or prove that.

Just understand that at this point tethering the droid is against the EULA by Verizon.


----------



## Liability

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanrc* 
Here's how I understand it from what iv'e read.

The phone does have an unlimited data plan. However if they find out that you are tethering then that doesn't apply. Their tethering plans only allow for 5GB or something like that and that rule takes effect if they find out you are using your phone that way. I'm not sure how they would determine or prove that.

Just understand that at this point tethering the droid is against the EULA by Verizon.

Ask me if I care about what a multi-billion dollar corporation tells me to do with my phone.









Also, they _claim_ your data is unlimited, but it's really not. If they arbitrarily decide you're using too much, your "unlimited" plan suddenly becomes limited.

As far as them catching you tethering - it's behavior based. Let's say you have a phone that isn't capable of flash, and you're downloading flash files (advertisements, games, etc). AFAIK a device without flash installed will not download flash files. Pretty obvious giveaway. Just have to be careful with what you do. That becomes a moot point when Android finally gets flash support, though.

Just run with noscript always enabled, and don't do anything stupid like torrent or play WoW, and you're fine


----------



## stanrc

Yes, but if its illegal then you are not supposed to be discussing it on this site.

And obviously if you are breaking their EULA then it would be wise to be smart about it and keep it to traffic that the phone could usually handle.


----------



## shortfuse

i just rooted my phone, downloaded terminal emulator rom manager and astro file. now how do i get cyanogenmod? fawk i think i just ****ed up my phone.......did i miss a step? cuz i just clicked on flash clockworkmod it gave me an error, now i redid it again and nothing is happening.... my phone just froze, now its telling me to force close...


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


i just rooted my phone, downloaded terminal emulator rom manager and astro file. now how do i get cyanogenmod? fawk i think i just ****ed up my phone.......did i miss a step? cuz i just clicked on flash clockworkmod it gave me an error, now i redid it again and nothing is happening.... my phone just froze, now its telling me to force close...


Just relax, any problems that arise are fixable with an adb shell. What error did it give you? If you boot into recovery, is it clockwork recovery?


----------



## shortfuse

right now im following a diffrent video i just downloaded roothelper and downloaded the tool


----------



## shortfuse

im following this video

  
 YouTube- Motorola DROID - How to Create a Nandroid Backup - Part 1  



 
 but it didnt give me sp recovery it gave me clockwork i clicked on backup for now, whats next?


----------



## Shadowclock

2 simple steps.

1) DMUpdater to Root your phone 
2) ROM Manager to install Cyanogen.

Anything beyond that is for other apps to make everything pretty and increase functionality. Right?


----------



## shortfuse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


2 simple steps.

1) DMUpdater to Root your phone 
2) ROM Manager to install Cyanogen.

Anything beyond that is for other apps to make everything pretty and increase functionality. Right?


sorry but im just on a panic mode right now had to smoke to chill a lil bit. phone is actually rooted, checked if i have superninja and it does. i was following the video where it says clockworkmod but didnt do anything so i panic and look at a different video, second video tells me download rootdroid helper, when i was using that i mounted everything reboot it gave me clockwork recovery, so just to be safe i did a backup. rebooted phone and phone seems to be normal just received a txt so i know the phone still works. now what do i do? do i download rom on rom manager?


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


sorry but im just on a panic mode right now had to smoke to chill a lil bit. phone is actually rooted, checked if i have superninja and it does. i was following the video where it says clockworkmod but didnt do anything so i panic and look at a different video, second video tells me download rootdroid helper, when i was using that i mounted everything reboot it gave me clockwork recovery, so just to be safe i did a backup. rebooted phone and phone seems to be normal just received a txt so i know the phone still works. now what do i do? do i download rom on rom manager?


Make sure you have the latest verision of rom manager, as I know they updated it recently. Yes, if you've flashed clockwork, then select download rom and get the new cyanogen rom. It'll do almost everything for you.


----------



## shortfuse

i just did a back up and its on recovery mode, just to be safe i clicked on back up rom and clear data and cache, right now its backing up the file... once this is done backing up what do i do? i guess i dont have to do anything it. it jsut rebooted waiting for it to load up


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


i just did a back up and its on recovery mode, just to be safe i clicked on back up rom and clear data and cache, right now its backing up the file... once this is done backing up what do i do? i guess i dont have to do anything it. it jsut rebooted waiting for it to load up


Yep, just wait, and resync your stuff, go to market > downloads and get your apps again, unless you used astro or titanium, and redo any personal settings. Explore what it has to offer, and enjoy.


----------



## shortfuse

looks like it deleted all of my stuff oh well. now what do i need to overlock this beast? best app for OC? and can i change the grey bar on top? grey is ugly as hell if it was dark grey it couldve been ok. and how do i create a command so when the OTA update is launch it wont update by itself?


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


looks like it deleted all of my stuff oh well. now what do i need to overlock this beast? best app for OC? and can i change the grey bar on top? grey is ugly as hell if it was dark grey it couldve been ok. and how do i create a command so when the OTA update is launch it wont update by itself?


Yeah, /data contains anything personal on the phone like call log, contacts, messages, apps, but when you update to future versions of CM you don't have to wipe /data.

SetCPU for OCing.
For the status bar, several methods, from editing the framework yourself, to using a theme. There are plenty over at xda-developers in the Nexus1 section. Just look for ones that work with CM 5.0.5.
You are ok as far as not needing to disable OTA. Since it isn't a base directly from Moto, it doesn't include the OTA certs.
If you want the launcher2, easiest way is to search for helix launcher in the market, but I think 0.6 sucks so I grabbed 0.5 from xda and pushed it to /system/app.

You're pretty free with what you can do to customize it to your taste.


----------



## shortfuse

im actually using 5.0.4.2 seeing the new one was just recently released imma wait it of til some1 figure out a bug and fix it. so far im liking it tho i have a few dislikes. after installing cya, phone became sluggish so i downloaded overclock widget by billy chui. so far everything is set to 1g max and 800mhz min. theres a few advance set up that i dont get and still trying to figure out. aside from that phone is back to its normal speed. 2nd that i dont like is battery life looks like its taking alot. im recharging it now and see what will happen. 4. i lost my digital clock on the home screen. 4th grey bars. but im sure once i get a clear understanding on how this work i'll be happy


----------



## shortfuse

hmmm this is weird everytime i turn on my camera it opens really quick then goes back to homescreen. reboot fixed the issue but now i had my cpu set to 1g after rebbot it went back to 600mHz and max is now 800mHz and i cant go 1g. hmmm how do u install themes? do u download it on ur pc then mount and update.zip? cuz i tried using cya cmupdater it says no available theme.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
hmmm this is weird everytime i turn on my camera it opens really quick then goes back to homescreen. reboot fixed the issue but now i had my cpu set to 1g after rebbot it went back to 600mHz and max is now 800mHz and i cant go 1g. hmmm how do u install themes? do u download it on ur pc then mount and update.zip? cuz i tried using cya cmupdater it says no available theme.

Use MetaMorph for theming.


----------



## shortfuse

where do i get metamorph? market or do i download it using cya cm updater? err nevermind its on the market. but it says it requires busybox. so i rooted my phone does this means i already installed busy box?


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
where do i get metamorph? market or do i download it using cya cm updater?

You dont download anything that isn't cyanmod through that updater. Yes, you should get it through the market.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


where do i get metamorph? market or do i download it using cya cm updater? err nevermind its on the market. but it says it requires busybox. so i rooted my phone does this means i already installed busy box?


Cyanogen comes with busybox. If you have your phone rooted, download ROM Manager and flash Clockwork, download cyanogen ROM from their site, install the ROM through ROM Manager, dowload a Theme ONLY from their site, download Metamorph, install theme via metamorph.


----------



## Shadowclock

I installed cyanogen on a buddies phone and it didn't come with the market app...and its not in the app drawer...anyone got a clue here?


----------



## stanrc

Did you install 5.0.5 with the google apps?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


Did you install 5.0.5 with the google apps?


I downloaded and installed the first link...

Google Addons is the second link...do I need to install that too? Via Clockwork?


----------



## shortfuse

this is whack, now my phone doesnt rink but i hear incoming text, alarm doesnt work either, GPS stopped talking. did i do sumting wrong? how to reflash back with regular rom? im planning to revert back to my stock rom then reflash cyanogen again. do a fresh install u may wanna call it.


----------



## Shooter116

Currently tackling all this rooting bizz. Currently downloading Cyanogen 5.0.5 and will post again once I get everything going! Hopefully i'm doing everything right


----------



## Nhb93

Stupid question, but why root? I've looked it up, but have yet to find a really definitive answer, plus I know that OCN has a great way of being persuasive. So, hit me with it.


----------



## stanrc

Rooting unlocks the phone completely. Doing so allows complete control over the file system of the droid, this means modifying installed apps or adding themes. It takes customization to a whole new level.

It also allows you to install custom ROMs which are images that people have custom made with added features and other goodies.


----------



## Shooter116

I must say.. I have only played around with my newly rooted/flashed droid for about 15 minutes.. but I am loving every minute of it! Now I need a theme


----------



## bobbyt2012

Has anyone gotten the update to 2.1?


----------



## shortfuse

i really dont get how to update themes on this damn thing. i used cm updater downloaded the theme. clicked on download and clicked on apply now, droid reboots but nothing happens, it just gives me that triangle with lil droid. i press power it gives me the back up update and such. i tried doing an update thru sd card says FAILED. what am i doing wrong? can sum1 help me or sum1 has a video of how to install a theme? and revert back to stock ROM. was i suppose to delete the update.zip after i rooted the droid?


----------



## stanrc

What theme are you trying to install? Most themes are installed using metamorph they come preconfigured in a ROM. Also make sure you are using the right terminology, there is a big difference between theme and ROM, and you don't use the cmupdater to install themes, thats for ROMs.


----------



## BiG O

Quick question about cyanogen mod. I know I have to use themes made specifically for cyanogen, but I think I read somewhere, and it may have been in this thread, that it doesn't specifically have to be a Droid theme, N1 themes will work too. Is this true? I only ask because the Droid theme selection is a bit thin on their forums.

EDIT: Seems like there aren't too many N1 themes either...


----------



## Liability

Any "insiders" know if theres a chance of a price drop soon?









Yes, I know it's cheaper at wirefly/amazon/etc, but I can't go through them due to contractual issues.


----------



## Shooter116

I think it's safe to say I am now 100% satisfied with my setup. Cyanogen 5.0.5 paired with MM BowerBar with white text is simply amazing. Gives me the Smoked Glass notification bar/menu, and changes all green accents to blue.. including the lock screen!


----------



## TestECull

I'm up for upgrade in early April, looking to snag a Droid. I'm diggin' the 3.5MM jack and full querty.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


I think it's safe to say I am now 100% satisfied with my setup. Cyanogen 5.0.5 paired with MM BowerBar with white text is simply amazing. Gives me the Smoked Glass notification bar/menu, and changes all green accents to blue.. including the lock screen!


I love the Hexfusion theme.


----------



## shortfuse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


What theme are you trying to install? Most themes are installed using metamorph they come preconfigured in a ROM. Also make sure you are using the right terminology, there is a big difference between theme and ROM, and you don't use the cmupdater to install themes, thats for ROMs.


 im sure im talking about the right thing. if u open up ur cm updater u see the middle tab says theme. i was trying to install that but it wont let me install it. i really wanna reflash this rom cuz i think i screwed up. any easy way of reflashing the ROM? another thing is i downloaded OC widget set it to max everything. now it reverts to 250mHz and 600mHz. making the phone hellah slow.


----------



## stanrc

Are you using a Droid or Nexus? I don't know this cm updater program. Which oc widget did you download? If its setCPU then when you open the app there is a checkbox for "set on boot".

I assume the cm updater you are using has the ability to reinstall the rom. i would try that to get everything working again.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
im sure im talking about the right thing. if u open up ur cm updater u see the middle tab says theme. i was trying to install that but it wont let me install it. i really wanna reflash this rom cuz i think i screwed up. any easy way of reflashing the ROM? another thing is i downloaded OC widget set it to max everything. now it reverts to 250mHz and 600mHz. making the phone hellah slow.

Don't use CM Updater. Use MetaMorph and choose a MM theme from Cyanogens Motorola Droid themes forum section. Use SetCPU to overclock...yes it will cost you a $1. When you first open it up it will ask for what phone...choose the autodetect option..if you choose the Moto Droid the max OC will be 600.


----------



## shortfuse

fawking thing is really pissing me off, phone is really running slow. downloaded metamorph when t does it check it takes forever. clockworkmod crashes when i try to reflash. is there another way of flashing cyanogenmod?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


fawking thing is really pissing me off, phone is really running slow. downloaded metamorph when t does it check it takes forever. clockworkmod crashes when i try to reflash. is there another way of flashing cyanogenmod?


I think half of this is your not doing it in the right order or even knowing what your doing. More research and less do. I would definitely reflash your original backup and start from there.


----------



## shortfuse

yeah i know i fawked up on the install, its just that when i was doing the install i was following 2 different videos and i got confused, now i kindda have a feel of how to do it i wanna reinstall to stock and reinstall a new cyanogenmod rom. quick question if i use clockwork and update the .update.zip file which is the root file and phone is already rooted, would it screw up anything?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
yeah i know i fawked up on the install, its just that when i was doing the install i was following 2 different videos and i got confused, now i kindda have a feel of how to do it i wanna reinstall to stock and reinstall a new cyanogenmod rom. quick question if i use clockwork and update the .update.zip file which is the root file and phone is already rooted, would it screw up anything?

Don't you have a restore point you made already? Just restore it and start with ROM Manager again.


----------



## Shooter116

Oc'ed my droid to 1GHz and loving it! I was skeptical given my mindset of pc's and worrying about temps. But they really didnt change at all.. its cool


----------



## shortfuse

i'll reflash when i get home, right now its giving me an error I.d.10T user error .................................................. ................ lol


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


Oc'ed my droid to 1GHz and loving it! I was skeptical given my mindset of pc's and worrying about temps. But they really didnt change at all.. its cool


The problem isn't the CPU temp, it's actually the battery temp. CPU is safe up to 70Â°, but the battery is only safe up to 45Â°.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


The problem isn't the CPU temp, it's actually the battery temp. CPU is safe up to 70Â°, but the battery is only safe up to 45Â°.


Interesting... the CPU temp in my droid peaked at 39c. Charging while OC'ed to 800mhz. Highest I have seen my battery get to is 42c which was also directly after charging. Seems to cool down rather quickly though after unplugging.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


Interesting... the CPU temp in my droid peaked at 39c. Charging while OC'ed to 800mhz. Highest I have seen my battery get to is 42c which was also directly after charging. Seems to cool down rather quickly though after unplugging.


Also depends if u are charging with a wall charger or over the PC.

Paid for my droid 19.99 in BB price match. Also upgraded earlier since I did pass 20 month mark.

Lovin this phone, my best phone so far, like it way more than I did iPhone.


----------



## shortfuse

im back up and running phone is running perfect now, i think it is. i can actually set OC no more error when i run clockworkmod. screen runs smooth. i knew i just need to smoke a lil so i can figure it out. now im trying to install cyanogen 5.0.5ROM do i have to include google apps and module?


----------



## stanrc

Yes I always choose both. i know you need google apps, I dont know about modules.


----------



## shortfuse

I wonder what the module is for, hmmm so how do I install themes? Downloaded methamorph was I suppose to download the theme and save is on SD card? And unzip it?


----------



## stanrc

If you are running the cm rom then you have to make sure you only install themes built for that rom. The rom maker should specify how to install it, it could be installed through an update.zip or using Metamorph. If using mm then just download theme.zip file and place in /sdcard/AndroidThemes/ and then open mm and select pick theme and then install the parts that you want.


----------



## shortfuse

thanks stan... i just downloaded ur theme thru cyanogen on my droid. and used metamorph. do i install them one by one?


----------



## stanrc

MM lets you install it in parts or all together. It just depends on if you want all parts of the theme or not.


----------



## shortfuse

stan let me know when u get the updated version. i like this theme nice and simple. tho would it be possible to change to boot animation to R2D2? hehehe


----------



## stanrc

Thanks

yeah you can change the boot animation to whatever you want. there are a few guides out there for making your own and installing them, or just find one someone else has made. I haven't played around with making those yet.


----------



## shortfuse

after finishing and cleaning a new reinstall of cya and installing stans theme everything is running smooth. OCed to 691mHz min and 800mHz max. and suprisingly battery life is good. thanks stan theme works well on the DROID...


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


after finishing and cleaning a new reinstall of cya and installing stans theme everything is running smooth. OCed to 691mHz min and 800mHz max. and suprisingly battery life is good. thanks stan theme works well on the DROID...



691MHz? What kernel are you running and how many slots is it?









Cyanogen 5.0.5.3 is out and fixed a couple bugs found in 5.0.5. Bekits working on some awesome undervolted kernels and looking into adding swap, even though you'll need to buy a better quality sdcard to safely use it.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


691MHz? What kernel are you running and how many slots is it?









Cyanogen 5.0.5.3 is out and fixed a couple bugs found in 5.0.5. Bekits working on some awesome undervolted kernels and looking into adding swap, even though you'll need to buy a better quality sdcard to safely use it.


What bugs, specifically, were fixed? I just went back to DroidMod because Cyanogen was killing me with how slow launcher was. It was killing my battery life too.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


What bugs, specifically, were fixed? I just went back to DroidMod because Cyanogen was killing me with how slow launcher was. It was killing my battery life too.


My battery life is doing much better since I rooted to Cyanogen. (Currently on 5.0.5.

---- 5.0.5.3-N1
* Fix issue with backuptool not formatting /system
* Fix NPE crash in music app

---- 5.0.5.2-N1
* Actually fix the OpenVPN issues
* Added additional Chinese translations from clockrun
* A2SD fixes: prune dex cache and reset permissions on protected packages
* Revert the MMS layout changes to fix the right-side icons
* Kernel brought up to date with Google
* Fix issue where the install fails on a clean or non CM /system
* Fix a minor bug in Superuser app
* Disable V8 in Webkit and switch back to JSC due to app incompatibilities
* Default white "breathing light" is customizable (from ChainsDD)

---- 5.0.5.1-N1
* Added script-security option to fix OpenVPN
* Added Italian locales from Eugenio, nk02 and wsx from Androidiani.com
* Patch for CM issue 1182, obtained from google issue 1597
* Music appwidget now shows album art and previous button - from Eliot Stocker
* Fix issue with MMS user-agent being set incorrectly


----------



## Zippit

My droid will prolly be here next week.... CANT WAIT!

I'm upgrading from an LG cookie. xD


----------



## DraganUS

Is there diferent version of moto droid? I know about milestone, but I think about droid v1 or droid v2?


----------



## Pheatton

Skype Mobile was released today for the DROID.

Source


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Skype Mobile was released today for the DROID.

Source

Unfortunately it looks far from geek friendly...very cliche set of features. Would be super cool if the camera on our phones could be rotated and we could use this to "video conference".


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Unfortunately it looks far from geek friendly...very cliche set of features. Would be super cool if the camera on our phones could be rotated and we could use this to "video conference".



Yeah that would be nice. Its great for since my borther is living in the UK now.


----------



## shortfuse

attched files of my screen... stan any chance you have icons for ur theme? or can i use any icon package for this theme?


----------



## Jimi

bekits almost done his new low volt kernels and so far they are amazing.


----------



## r2tbone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Skype Mobile was released today for the DROID.

Source


Skype that does not utilize WiFi is pointless. Having to use Skype via Verizon's 3G network seems to be against everything Skype stands for. I personally was excited about this app because I travel over seas often and thought that I would be able to use my Droid..oh well


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
attched files of my screen... stan any chance you have icons for ur theme? or can i use any icon package for this theme?

Any reason why you didn't flash with Cyanogen 5.0.5?


----------



## shortfuse

like anythign thats new i always wait til sum1 figure out the bugs and fixes them first. i stay with older version cuz i know it works... so far im seeing that the 5.0.5.3 release has been stable but im still waiting til i dont see anymore bugs with it.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


Skype that does not utilize WiFi is pointless. Having to use Skype via Verizon's 3G network seems to be against everything Skype stands for. I personally was excited about this app because I travel over seas often and thought that I would be able to use my Droid..oh well


You could use Fring...


----------



## esocid

Anyone interested in a different Talk icon can try out one I've made. Nothing too fancy, but I'm working on one for Voice next.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...77#post6011577


----------



## Drackula2000

Anyone tried Rom Manager and or Ultimate Droid? I'm loving both so far. Also running AdamZ Medium Voltage 1200mhz kernel and super snappy.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/bla...se53-base.html Links for those interested.


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drackula2000*


Anyone tried Rom Manager and or Ultimate Droid? I'm loving both so far. Also running AdamZ Medium Voltage 1200mhz kernel and super snappy.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/bla...se53-base.html Links for those interested.


Rom Manager is an application created and managed by Koush. Koush is the man responsible for porting Cyanogen to the Droid.

So yeah whenever you see someone talking about cyanogen they most likely are using Rom Manager.


----------



## shortfuse

any1 having issue with yanogen being slow? lately my phone has been sluggish from sleep mode..


----------



## Drackula2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


Rom Manager is an application created and managed by Koush. Koush is the man responsible for porting Cyanogen to the Droid.

So yeah whenever you see someone talking about cyanogen they most likely are using Rom Manager.


Yeah I knew that. Its why Cyanogen is the only rom you can dl with the free rom manager. However if you haven't tried it ultimate droid is pretty cool and has some nice features. Also is updated frequently.


----------



## Zippit

Does anyone know if Cyanogen also works on the Milestone?


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


like anythign thats new i always wait til sum1 figure out the bugs and fixes them first. i stay with older version cuz i know it works... so far im seeing that the 5.0.5.3 release has been stable but im still waiting til i dont see anymore bugs with it.


This is a ridiculous way to look at it. You do realize that the newer versions have bug fixes. That's exactly why they're released. Bugs in 5.0.5.3 are fixed in 5.0.5.4, therefore making it the better version. You should update to the newest.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Does anyone know if Cyanogen also works on the Milestone?


No, it does not.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
any1 having issue with yanogen being slow? lately my phone has been sluggish from sleep mode..

Have you been using SetCPU for your phone? If you have, and you set the standby/sleep profile to any lower than 550, it will be very sluggish in waking up when you get notifications or phone calls. Aside from this issue, I havent experienced any noticeable slowdowns. This ROM with a non-live wallpaper is blazing fast.


----------



## r2tbone

Well I have been reluctant once again to flash over to a custom ROM but, I am excited about the news that came out today.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


Well I have been reluctant once again to flash over to a custom ROM but, I am excited about the news that came out today.


Thats great news!







I just hope to be in the 9,000.


----------



## shortfuse

i'll believe when they really release it. this is like the 3rd time they done it theres always a release date but when time comes it never happens..


----------



## Shooter116

It already has been released


----------



## Liability

Gah, why does my phone get super laggy at the shutdown menu? I'm on cyanogen 5.0.5.4 and the CPU is set to 800mhz.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liability*


Gah, why does my phone get super laggy at the shutdown menu? I'm on cyanogen 5.0.5.4 and the CPU is set to 800mhz.


Mine did that too, I think it just may be a bug with the ROM. Glad to know it wasn't just me though.


----------



## Zippit

Great news for us Milestone users... custom roms will be available soon! Wooo!


----------



## i_haz_a_bike

I have a question for you all.

I have had my droid for 3 days now. Whenever I make a phone call, the phone will get really hot. Not the battery, but the top by the camera.

Also after just a half hour call, the phone went from a 90% charge to 20%. This is unacceptable.

Is anyone elses phone getting better talk time than this? Is it supposed to get really hot in a call?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Slider46

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i_haz_a_bike* 
I have a question for you all.

I have had my droid for 3 days now. Whenever I make a phone call, the phone will get really hot. Not the battery, but the top by the camera.

Also after just a half hour call, the phone went from a 90% charge to 20%. This is unacceptable.

Is anyone elses phone getting better talk time than this? Is it supposed to get really hot in a call?

Thanks for the help!

You need to condition a new battery to get the most battery life.

Charge the phone for at least 12 hours.
Completely drain the phone until it shuts off.
Repeat steps 1 and 2 twice more to get the best battery performance.
Also, to increase battery performance, set your screen timeout to the lowest time thats reasonable for you. The screen is a big battery hog. Turn auto-brightness on. Also keep bluetooth off until you need it. Bluetooth service will constantly search for a signal - draining your battery in the process. You can keep GPS enabled since it is only actually 'on' when an app needs GPS. GPS doesn't search for a signal on it's own.

Any apps that use GPS to get your location or update data will drain the battery so keep them on a long interval if possible. (Set news and weather apps to update every hour or few hours instead of every 30 minutes. The same goes for Facebook and Gmail) You can turn off background data sync for gmail and facebook but they won't update until you open them. (Meaning you wont see e-mails until you check)

As for your problem with the heat, you can download TempMonitor from the market and run it in your task bar to check the temp. (The heat is coming from the CPU) I've had this phone up to about 50-55c for a few minutes while doing multiple things and/or while in a warm environment. 55c is pretty warm to the touch but not harmful for a moderate period of time. A shell/case will also increase the heat retained in the phone.


----------



## i_haz_a_bike

Thanks! I'll give that a try and report back.

+ rep


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i_haz_a_bike* 
I have a question for you all.

I have had my droid for 3 days now. Whenever I make a phone call, the phone will get really hot. Not the battery, but the top by the camera.

Also after just a half hour call, the phone went from a 90% charge to 20%. This is unacceptable.

Is anyone elses phone getting better talk time than this? Is it supposed to get really hot in a call?

Thanks for the help!

Sounds a tad bit excessive. It will get warm and it will wear down on your battery. I don't think 70% drop on a one hour call is what I am getting but I honestly don't talk on the phone that long. Do you have many apps running or WIFI/Bluetooth on the entire time? That could eat away at your battery pretty quick.

In regards to the OTA....YAY!!! Not because I want to use it but because whatever tweaks are in there can easily be implemented into the Custom ROMs, more specifically Cyanogen


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Sounds a tad bit excessive. It will get warm and it will wear down on your battery. I don't think 70% drop on a one hour call is what I am getting but I honestly don't talk on the phone that long. Do you have many apps running or WIFI/Bluetooth on the entire time? That could eat away at your battery pretty quick.

In regards to the OTA....YAY!!! Not because I want to use it but because whatever tweaks are in there can easily be implemented into the Custom ROMs, more specifically Cyanogen









Yep. New baseband is already in ROM manager too. Just have to activate again *22899.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


Yep. New baseband is already in ROM manager too. Just have to activate again *22899.


Heard about the baseband thing....but what is it? I also read that it WASN'T in the new OTA update.

EDIT: I mean, I know what it means

Quote:



In telecommunications and signal processing, baseband is an adjective that describes signals and systems whose range of frequencies is measured from zero to a maximum bandwidth or highest signal frequency; it is sometimes used as a noun for a band of frequencies starting at zero.


But what will the update of the baseband mean to us? Better speeds?


----------



## lj516

anyone had any issues with cyanogen and overclocking? I was at 1.1 with my smoked glass and figured I would give cyanogen a try and while browsing last night i hit 63C!!! With smoked glass I could not even touch 55 let alone 63!! But the good news is im getting a new droid through warranty. I have been having charging issues from the beginning and I'm still in my 1 month period. Just have to get back to stock


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lj516*


anyone had any issues with cyanogen and overclocking? I was at 1.1 with my smoked glass and figured I would give cyanogen a try and while browsing last night i hit 63C!!! With smoked glass I could not even touch 55 let alone 63!! But the good news is im getting a new droid through warranty. I have been having charging issues from the beginning and I'm still in my 1 month period. Just have to get back to stock










Never been anywhere close to that...heck I don't think I have ever gone past 42c.

EDIT: Finished updating my baseband. Not too sure if its an improvement for me or not. Seems slightly but cell towers are always so back and forth its hard to tell. Either way an update is an update and I am happy for it.


----------



## lj516

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Never been anywhere close to that...heck I don't think I have ever gone past 42c.

EDIT: Finished updating my baseband. Not too sure if its an improvement for me or not. Seems slightly but cell towers are always so back and forth its hard to tell. Either way an update is an update and I am happy for it.

What is your overclock at?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lj516*


what is your overclock at?


1000 at all times except when temperature reaches above 50c but again, never gotten that high.

Running 5.0.5.3 Cyanogen with Hexfusion theme and Nexus Live Wallpaper. GPS and data on at all times.


----------



## lj516

Better question.. what are you using to monitor your temps?


----------



## Pheatton

Updated mine manually to 2.1 this monring. The battery life is better, live wallpapers are really cool and the gallery is MUCH easier to use and much faster.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Updated mine manually to 2.1 this monring. The battery life is better, live wallpapers are really cool and the gallery is MUCH easier to use and much faster.

All of that has been in ROMs available to root users for a while. The only thing I'm looking to get is the new baseband version to see if it works any better.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lj516* 
Better question.. what are you using to monitor your temps?

I got SetCPU to monitor CPU temps. The battery widget to check battery temps.


----------



## lj516

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
I got SetCPU to monitor CPU temps. The battery widget to check battery temps.

Ah.. Are you sure its monitoring the cpu? Get the app Temp monitor and force it to read cpu temps. I have not yet found a way for setCPU to monitor the cpu.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Updated mine manually to 2.1 this monring. The battery life is better, live wallpapers are really cool and the gallery is MUCH easier to use and much faster.

Just updated mine.









If you don't want to wait for the update to push just google "force 2.1 Droid update".


----------



## DraganUS

Anyone here running Succulent Desire Rom? Share exp.


----------



## Jimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
All of that has been in ROMs available to root users for a while. The only thing I'm looking to get is the new baseband version to see if it works any better.

Baseband is a drastic improvement, if you're rooted and looking for it you can use Rom Manager and it will run an update.zip that should take care of everything. Just reboot after its automatically gone through updating and call *22899 to reactivate.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slider46* 
You need to condition a new battery to get the most battery life.

Charge the phone for at least 12 hours.
Completely drain the phone until it shuts off.
Repeat steps 1 and 2 twice more to get the best battery performance.

This is a false statement. The droid uses a lithium-ion battery. The battery prefers a partial rather than a full discharge. It performs best when above 40% charge.

http://www.batteryuniversity.com/parttwo-34.htm


----------



## Slider46

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jimi* 
This is a false statement. The droid uses a lithium-ion battery. The battery prefers a partial rather than a full discharge. It performs best when above 40% charge.

Let me clarify my statement..

You need to condition a *new battery* to get the most battery life.

Charge the phone for at least 12 hours.
Completely drain the phone until it shuts off.
*Repeat steps 1 and 2 twice* more (not every time) to get the best battery performance.
You fully charge and fully discharge the battery a few times when you first get it. It *does* help to increase the battery performance. (I can find plenty of Droid users that can vouch for this method including myself. Users have gone from getting ~9 hours of use to more than 14 hours) If there was nothing to that statement, it wouldn't be so widely accepted.

No, you don't discharge the li-ion to 0% every time - just the first few times.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Just updated mine.









If you don't want to wait for the update to push just google "force 2.1 Droid update".

Yep its pretty easy.

Here is the link that I used from AndroidCentral.

DROID manual update


----------



## Nelson2011

I want a milestone that works on AT&T's 3g network







lol. My friend has driod on verzion and it's awesome he got for 30 bucks


----------



## shortfuse

who updated with the 2.1? what do u guys think of the updated version?


----------



## Shooter116

I did... and it's okay. Nothing great since I had it before when I was rooted. I actually miss my CyanogenMod, but after dealing with how annoying it was to get it off my phone, I may just keep it stock and use HelixLauncher for now. Once more ROMS are released and have been in the mix for a while, i'll probably go back to the rooted world!

But some positives that I have noticed are:

Increased memory performance.. I used to have many services running with the same exact apps I have now, but for some reason now I always have much more memory free... don't really know why since I haven't changed anything, but I'm not complaining!

Battery life definitely increased for me.. I was getting 10+ hours a day with my phone before it even approached 20-30%.. which was still good, but now I can pretty much leave my phone uncharged for a full day, and still be able to use it the next day after leaving it uncharged overnight.


----------



## GI_Manny

so im kind of dumb when it come to phones. atleast ive never had a smartphone before. but im getting my droid this week.

have people be able to root after 2.1? or are they still working on that? im just trying to piece together info i found, but im confused as ever ...


----------



## Rian

Always thought this phone looks so sexy, but im happy with my htc hero







. My girlfriend has a G1 as well but i think the moto droid looks better since the g1 is a chunky brick


----------



## FieryCoD

Just curious. If you HAD a Motorola MILESTONE, would you be able to join the group? Since it's the GSM version of the Droid with a few changes?


----------



## Pheatton

Overall the update was a good one. Performance is improved and so is battery life. The builtin New/Weather is nice as is the live wallpapers. I can run many more apps and such for longer periods then I was able to with the 2.0.1.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GI_Manny*


so im kind of dumb when it come to phones. atleast ive never had a smartphone before. but im getting my droid this week.

have people be able to root after 2.1? or are they still working on that? im just trying to piece together info i found, but im confused as ever ...


Rooted 2.0.1 mods have all the features of the 2.1 release. I would go that route as no one has currently made a ROM based on 2.1.


----------



## GI_Manny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


Rooted 2.0.1 mods have all the features of the 2.1 release. I would go that route as no one has currently made a ROM based on 2.1.


thank you sir, if i get my droid thursday will it come with 2.1 release? can i go back to 2.0.1?


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GI_Manny*


thank you sir, if i get my droid thursday will it come with 2.1 release? can i go back to 2.0.1?


You should be able to flash back to factory of 2.0. I'm not positive. I'm also not certain it will even come with 2.1.


----------



## GI_Manny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
You should be able to flash back to factory of 2.0. I'm not positive. I'm also not certain it will even come with 2.1.

I guess ill find out later this week









(reps to ya)


----------



## lj516

Your droid will more than likely come with 2.0.1 but it will want to update right away. Just tell it to update later and your life will be much easier to get to the root! I had some battery issues with my droid so today i went and got a "certified new" droid and this is what I did!


----------



## Nhb93

Got my 2.1 Update just now actually. Woke up, and found it ready to be installed. Now we have pinch zoom. No, I didn't really care, but that's one fewer things that iPhone fan boys can say they have over us. It's super sensitive on the Droid as well. I believe that some of you rooters can already had this, but it's nice to have it anyway. Such a beautiful screen on this thing compared to the iPhone.


----------



## Dankebudz

Me too, woke up today to a message saying update was ready. LIVE WALLPAPERS!


----------



## Nhb93

Oh sweet. Didn't even really know what was included in the update, but that Droid Brain one is sweet. Where's the full list of updates?


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


Rooted 2.0.1 mods have all the features of the 2.1 release. I would go that route as no one has currently made a ROM based on 2.1.


False. Alot of the ROMs are actually 2.1 based (and have been for months). There are also at least 2 are independent AOSP built ROMs, too. There aren't any ESE81 ROMs that I know of yet (some say ESE81, but it isn't legit), but that's just the "droid's 2.1".


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


False. Alot of the ROMs are actually 2.1 based (and have been for months). There are also at least 2 are independent AOSP built ROMs, too. There aren't any ESE81 ROMs that I know of yet (some say ESE81, but it isn't legit), but that's just the "droid's 2.1".


I simply meant that no one has rooted 2.1 yet. You have to be 2.0.1 to root, as far as I know. I realize now the wording was poor.


----------



## Slider46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


False. Alot of the ROMs are actually 2.1 based (and have been for months). There are also at least 2 are independent AOSP built ROMs, too. There aren't any ESE81 ROMs that I know of yet (some say ESE81, but it isn't legit), but that's just the "droid's 2.1".


Chevy's ESE81 Just came out.

Been running it now for a few days with no problems.


----------



## GI_Manny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slider46* 
Chevy's ESE81 Just came out.

Been running it now for a few days with no problems.

awesome. might just go with 2.1 and take this.

get my droid today!


----------



## Jimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slider46* 
Chevy's ESE81 Just came out.

Been running it now for a few days with no problems.

Like i said, that is built from AOSP and labeled ESE81. So are a couplr others, such as cyanogen off the top of my mind


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


Like i said, that is built from AOSP and labeled ESE81. So are a couplr others, such as cyanogen off the top of my mind


I don't think Cyanogen is built from anything. The developer built his own source code...then again we could be talking about the same thing in a different way.


----------



## Shooter116

All this talk of all these different Roms and builds and updates is crazy! Unrooting and going back to stock made me scared to root again like I was before I first did it









Probably won't be going with Cyanogen again, but I may try out the new BB once it's up from ESE81 and solid


----------



## AIpha

I want a droid so bad







My g1 is outdated.


----------



## GI_Manny

so i got my droid today, and it pretty much updated to 2.1 as i was walking out the door of verizon. i dont mind it. i might keep it unrooted. does pretty much everything i need it to do right now


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GI_Manny*


so i got my droid today, and it pretty much updated to 2.1 as i was walking out the door of verizon. i dont mind it. i might keep it unrooted. does pretty much everything i need it to do right now


Put HelixLauncher on it right now and go with that, lets you have up to 7 screens.


----------



## BiG O

So, my roommate accidentally auto-updated her Droid to 2.1. I'm having issues sending it back to 2.0.1. I downloaded the update-stock.zip and changed it's name to update.zip and all that good stuff. However, when I go to apply it using the stock recovery, I get errors about the update. I figure I need to manually install SPrecovery since both ROM manager and DMUpdater seem to be unable to do so currently. This is getting really frustrating.

Any help people? I basically need instructions on what needs to be done to manually flash SPRecovery, and if that's even possible for 2.1.


----------



## GI_Manny

oh yea OP. can you add me to the list


----------



## Slider46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


So, my roommate accidentally auto-updated her Droid to 2.1. I'm having issues sending it back to 2.0.1. I downloaded the update-stock.zip and changed it's name to update.zip and all that good stuff. However, when I go to apply it using the stock recovery, I get errors about the update. I figure I need to manually install SPrecovery since both ROM manager and DMUpdater seem to be unable to do so currently. This is getting really frustrating.

Any help people? I basically need instructions on what needs to be done to manually flash SPRecovery, and if that's even possible for 2.1.


You'll need to use the stock verizon SBF to completely re-flash the phone.

Quote:



Now that a .sbf file has been released for our Droid's we can always recover them using RSD Lite. AllDroid - View topic - Droid 2.0.1 sbf file released! it is pretty easy to use this. Of course if you physically break your phone it won't help, but if you screw anything up software wise you are covered.

*If you unplug your phone while doing this it will break it beyond repair, Verizon will not be able to fix it. DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS UNLESS YOU ABSOLUTELY NEED TO USE IT*!

Requirements
A. http://www.mediafire.com/?2nojyrkfznj (.sbf file)
B. http://androidoverdrive.com/downloads/RSDLite_4.5.3.zip (RSDLite 4.5.3)
C. 
http://direct.motorola.com/hellomoto..._bit_4.2.0.zip (32-bit Motorola USB Drivers)
or
http://direct.motorola.com/hellomoto..._bit_4.2.0.zip (64-bit Motorola USB Drivers)

Instructions:
1. Download all of the files including the 32-bit OR 64-bit Motorola USB Drivers.
2. Install RSDLite AND the 32-bit or 64-bit Motorola USB Drivers (Depends on your system most will need 32-bit some will need 64-bit)
3. Connect your phone to USB and turn it off then turn it back on, while your phone is booting hold up on the DPAD. (Some users have said it is easier to hold the volume down button and camera button instead.)
4. Run RSD Lite 4.6 as Administrator (For all you Vista and 7 folks out there. If you are using XP you may not need to run as Administrator)
5. Click the ... next to the filename box and browse to where you saved the .sbf file and double click the .sbf file.
6. Hit start and below it should give you completion progress and all of that.
7. Once your phone is done being flashed (It may take a while so don't unplug it) it will reboot and you will be back at stock 2.0.1 no root.
8. Done

Credits:
dordodim for the sbf file. ikithme for guide.
Motorola for the awesome phone, usb drivers and RSDLite.


Then get the update.zip to get root _then_ re-flash SPRecovery from here


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slider46* 
You'll need to use the stock verizon SBF to completely re-flash the phone.

Then get the update.zip to get root _then_ re-flash SPRecovery from here

Once I've done the sbf install, I should be back to stock 2.0.1, right? If that's the case, I should be able to root with DMUpdater, correct? It's just easier than using the update.zip and manually doing it







.


----------



## Slider46

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
Once I've done the sbf install, I should be back to stock 2.0.1, right? If that's the case, I should be able to root with DMUpdater, correct? It's just easier than using the update.zip and manually doing it







.

You'll be back to 100% Verizon stock, no root.

*Either 2.0 or 2.0.1 - pretty sure it's 2.0.1

It says 2.0.1 in the post I quoted


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slider46* 
You'll be back to 100% Verizon stock, no root.

*Either 2.0 or 2.0.1 - pretty sure it's 2.0.1

It says 2.0.1 in the post I quoted









Then I should be able to use DMUpdater after that the steps you've listed there. Any word on the risk here? How easy is it to mess up? I don't plan on unplugging it during flashing or anything.

I know there's always risk, but everything I've been doing to my own phone seems to be working fine. Hopefully this will be the same. I appreciate the info.


----------



## pcnuttie

Count me in, i got one too









Also check this out guys, everything you need to know about secrets with the droid we have. They have a official forum for it also. How to hack it and etc.

http://www.droidforums.net/


----------



## Slider46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


Then I should be able to use DMUpdater after that the steps you've listed there. Any word on the risk here? How easy is it to mess up? I don't plan on unplugging it during flashing or anything.

I know there's always risk, but everything I've been doing to my own phone seems to be working fine. Hopefully this will be the same. I appreciate the info.


I haven't had to do it yet but I read up on the subject just in case. You're basically flashing ALL of the data on the phone, not just the /system/ and /data/ partitions. This includes the firmware/bios that allows the phone to boot up so I assume if the flash process is interrupted at the wrong time you could permanently brick the phone. If the device can't boot into stock/modified recovery - you can't recover it

When we use SPRecovery, clockwork, etc. we are only flashing the system and/or data partitions so the recovery data and boot firmware remains untouched and is always available to fix a bad ROM flash.

However, its highly unlikely it would become unplugged if it's just sitting on a desk while flashing.


----------



## shortfuse

trying to figure what to use to burn movies and watch it on the droid? and best compression so it doesnt take alot of memories...


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


Then I should be able to use DMUpdater after that the steps you've listed there. Any word on the risk here? How easy is it to mess up? I don't plan on unplugging it during flashing or anything.

I know there's always risk, but everything I've been doing to my own phone seems to be working fine. Hopefully this will be the same. I appreciate the info.


Ever flashed a router, or your bios? It's probably about as risky as those processes, but a little less. I've done it twice, once because I had to, and the second time because I made myself a custom splash to replace that ugly M. So just be extremely careful to not touch the usb cable and pray your power doesn't go out, unless you happen to have a ups on hand.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


trying to figure what to use to burn movies and watch it on the droid? and best compression so it doesnt take alot of memories...


Handbrake to encode.

H.264 encoder in mp4 container


----------



## shortfuse

i just downloaded it, but all it says is iPHONE they should add android... hehehe thanks for the info esocid


----------



## lockdownx1x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


i just downloaded it, but all it says is iPHONE they should add android... hehehe thanks for the info esocid


Its the same thing, same MP4 container file that the Droid Reads. Go with the iPod Touch Preset.


----------



## BiG O

So I flashed that sbf with RSD Lite. I had a TON of problems getting it to even start for a while. Come to find out, you need to make sure you use RSD Lite 4.6, not 4.5.3.

Seems to be working fine now. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Slider46

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
So I flashed that sbf with RSD Lite. I had a TON of problems getting it to even start for a while. Come to find out, you need to make sure you use RSD Lite 4.6, not 4.5.3.

Seems to be working fine now. Thanks for all the help.

Wow, weird. Glad you got it figured out


----------



## r2tbone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Put HelixLauncher on it right now and go with that, lets you have up to 7 screens.


Agree.

I manually updated mine to 2.1 a couple of weeks ago and I have been pleased. That's not to say that when I find a full proof way to root it that I won't do it just so I can overclock it and finally rid myself of the pesky lag that shows up from time to time.

Does anyone else wish that Google would market their OS just a little bit more so when the iPhone drops for Verizon that people would know that Android is a worthy alternative and imo the better choice?


----------



## Nhb93

I see a lot more Droid ads than iPhone ones lately. That's mostly because the iPad has sucked all of Apple's ad budget. IMO, in the long run, Android will do better, since it is more open to development than the iPhone. Maybe get a USB Keyboard for the thing in time.


----------



## t3lancer2006

My droid updates to 2.1, then I check the firmware number in system settings, and it says 2.0.1

Anybody else getting this? I also do not get any 2.1 upgrades.


----------



## SpykeZ

w0000t Just got my droid today







Been wanting one ever since I heard about google making their on phone software and so far, everything about this phone (motorolla droid) is but amazing in the smallest form possible.

My only problem seems to be when ever I turn my phone my "desktop" doesn't seem to switch it's orientationlike the apps do. any idea, seems to only switch orientation depending on if I have my phone's keyboard out or not.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
My droid updates to 2.1, then I check the firmware number in system settings, and it says 2.0.1

Anybody else getting this? I also do not get any 2.1 upgrades.

Take out your battery, wait 5-10 minutes. Put battery back in. Boot up. Check to see if the firmware number is updated. If not, do a manual update to 2.1.
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dro...ate-ese81.html


----------



## lj516

How are everyone's temps? I would like to know what CPU temps and battery temps other phones are getting because there seems like there are some weird issues with more voltage=less heat...

my settings
cyanogen 
bekit kernals
low V 1000 mhz~44-43C CPU 
Stock V 1000 mhz~41-42 CPU

both temps aquired during stress testing. Now tell me how that makes sense!

-remember setcpu shows batt temp not CPU.


----------



## SpykeZ

anyone know of a java emulator that can run .jar files? I found 1 but it's pretty limited to what it can do.

and like I asked above, anyone know why my home screens won't change orientation unless I have my keyboard out?


----------



## Liability

Anyone know of a simple app to change the function of the volume rocker when the phone is landscape? It's counter intuitive otherwise


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lj516*


How are everyone's temps? I would like to know what CPU temps and battery temps other phones are getting because there seems like there are some weird issues with more voltage=less heat...

my settings
cyanogen 
bekit kernals
low V 1000 mhz~44-43C CPU 
Stock V 1000 mhz~41-42 CPU

both temps aquired during stress testing. Now tell me how that makes sense!

-remember setcpu shows batt temp not CPU.


That does seem warm. The only time I get that hot is if I'm plugged in, and have been using the browser for a while, or playing Snesoid.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


anyone know of a java emulator that can run .jar files? I found 1 but it's pretty limited to what it can do.

and like I asked above, anyone know why my home screens won't change orientation unless I have my keyboard out?


Are you running stock? If so, I don't believe that it will reorient with the stock launcher (home). Check out home++ or maybe helix1. Cyanogenmod will let your home, and anything else, rotate 90, 180, and 270 (360 is essentially 0 again).


----------



## SpykeZ

are these roms or something? I just got mine and know nothing about modding it


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


are these roms or something? I just got mine and know nothing about modding it


Home++ and helix launcher are not roms, just programs for home replacement.

Things like Cyanogen are ROMs. If you look back through this thread, there is plenty of info on how to root your phone and apply ROMs.


----------



## AIpha

So I ordered the droid from newegg for $49.99. And I had a email saying "Verizon had approved me for service and they needed "additional information" before they could process/ship the phone. So I called them, and they wanted a $400 Deposit!!!!! I'm assuming this is a credit issue/No Credit issue. I'm only 19 and I've never had a credit card or anything of the sort. But I've also never failed to pay my phone bill on time*for T-Mobile*.(Which is the only bill I have that really could establish credit)

Anyone here work for Verizon/a cell phone company or know if paying my phone bill on time would even help my credit?


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
So I ordered the droid from newegg for $49.99. And I had a email saying "Verizon had approved me for service and they needed "additional information" before they could process/ship the phone. So I called them, and they wanted a $400 Deposit!!!!! I'm assuming this is a credit issue/No Credit issue. I'm only 19 and I've never had a credit card or anything of the sort. But I've also never failed to pay my phone bill on time*for T-Mobile*.(Which is the only bill I have that really could establish credit)

Anyone here work for Verizon/a cell phone company or know if paying my phone bill on time would even help my credit?

If you're only 19, and that is the only bill you have, you simply don't have enough credit. Verizon will charge a deposit for someone who doesn't have enough credit, or who has bad credit, it's standard. I believe they will refund it after a year or so.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
If you're only 19, and that is the only bill you have, you simply don't have enough credit. Verizon will charge a deposit for someone who doesn't have enough credit, or who has bad credit, it's standard. I believe they will refund it after a year or so.

Yeah, after a year. That's like the maximum though isn't it? I had to cancel the order..$400 is too much for me at the moment. I mean hell, I could stay with T-Mobile, have almost the same plan, and get a Nexus one for that amount of cash.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Yeah, after a year. That's like the maximum though isn't it? I had to cancel the order..$400 is too much for me at the moment. I mean hell, I could stay with T-Mobile, have almost the same plan, and get a Nexus one for that amount of cash.


No, I'm pretty sure it's standard. There aren't different levels that I know of. If T-Mobile has good service in your area, why not get the N1?


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


No, I'm pretty sure it's standard. There aren't different levels that I know of. If T-Mobile has good service in your area, why not get the N1?


Well the main thing was the price...I'm not wanting to drop $500 for it. (Same reason that just steered me away from the Droid.







)


----------



## SpykeZ

they also pay you interest on the deposit too unless they stopped doing that.


----------



## IntelFloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Well the main thing was the price...I'm not wanting to drop $500 for it. (Same reason that just steered me away from the Droid.







)


Im getting my Droid for 150 in the Verizon store next month. Screw paying 500+ for a phone.


----------



## Zippit

Mine was free so suck it.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


So I ordered the droid from newegg for $49.99. And I had a email saying "Verizon had approved me for service and they needed "additional information" before they could process/ship the phone. So I called them, and they wanted a $400 Deposit!!!!! I'm assuming this is a credit issue/No Credit issue. I'm only 19 and I've never had a credit card or anything of the sort. But I've also never failed to pay my phone bill on time*for T-Mobile*.(Which is the only bill I have that really could establish credit)

Anyone here work for Verizon/a cell phone company or know if paying my phone bill on time would even help my credit?


I am a VZW Sales Rep. The deposit is quite standard. There is two different levels of security deposits, $125 and $400. That's it.

Other companies security deposits can be much higher, just FYI. Alltel used to max out at $1,000 per line.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
I am a VZW Sales Rep. The deposit is quite standard. There is two different levels of security deposits, $125 and $400. That's it.

Other companies security deposits can be much higher, just FYI. Alltel used to max out at $1,000 per line.

What determines the level of deposits? I ran a credit check on myself and I don't _have_ any credit. However, my cousin who lives in Florida, doesn't have any credit either and had a deposit of $125.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
What determines the level of deposits? I ran a credit check on myself and I don't _have_ any credit. However, my cousin who lives in Florida, doesn't have any credit either and had a deposit of $125.

Age? Job status?


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Age? Job status?


Well I work two jobs, and I'm 19. I could see age being a factor, but it seems to be more of a credit issue. I'm currently with T-Mobile and never have missed a payment through the 2 years I've been with them. Was with Cricket a year before, and never missed a payment.(Not that anyone cares about Cricket...)


----------



## Pheatton

Is the your account with T-Mobile a pay as you go or contract? If its a contract based plan you should have built some credit off of that.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Is the your account with T-Mobile a pay as you go or contract? If its a contract based plan you should have built some credit off of that.


Yeah that's what I thought...I'm a Flexpay contract customer.(So I can't just like...up and leave.) but it's Flexpay...which is different than a normal contract, so I'm not really sure.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Yeah that's what I thought...I'm a Flexpay contract customer.(So I can't just like...up and leave.) but it's Flexpay...which is different than a normal contract, so I'm not really sure.



That may be why you not built any credit. I know how hard it is to do so. Cant get any credit cards an your own and no type of loan either. It was really frustrating when I was trying to build my credit. I finally had to have my parents co-sign a car loan for me.

It really sucks that we have become a society that is so dependent upon credit....


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


That may be why you not built any credit. I know how hard it is to do so. Cant get any credit cards an your own and no type of loan either. It was really frustrating when I was trying to build my credit. I finally had to have my parents co-sign a car loan for me.

It really sucks that we have become a society that is so dependent upon credit....


Yeah, you can get by with no credit, its just more expensive that way. And you need the money up front. Made me pretty upset, I seen the Droid for $49.99 and was like "WOW, THATS A LOW PRICE!" ordered it, woke up, received an email saying they needed more information, called them. When they said $400 deposit my jaw dropped and heart sank simultaneously.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Yeah, you can get by with no credit, its just more expensive that way. And you need the money up front. Made me pretty upset, I seen the Droid for $49.99 and was like "WOW, THATS A LOW PRICE!" ordered it, woke up, received an email saying they needed more information, called them. When they said $400 deposit my jaw dropped and heart sank simultaneously.


Take out a secure loan for $500, $1000, $3000. It will help you establish credit pretty quickly. Oh and get a credit card at your bank...spend the money and pay it off that same month. As long as you use credit responsibly your safe....its the people that sit in debt and get flooded with interest or spend beyond their means that get into trouble.

Once I established my credit the only thing I use it for is a house, leased cars, and getting approved for small things like phone lines. I HATE credit cards because of previous mistakes I made so I no longer use them. Their just a money sink.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Take out a secure loan for $500, $1000, $3000. It will help you establish credit pretty quickly. Oh and get a credit card at your bank...spend the money and pay it off that same month. As long as you use credit responsibly your safe....its the people that sit in debt and get flooded with interest or spend beyond their means that get into trouble.

Once I established my credit the only thing I use it for is a house, leased cars, and getting approved for small things like phone lines. I HATE credit cards because of previous mistakes I made so I no longer use them. Their just a money sink.

I went to my bank and applied for a credit card yesterday, got rejected. ;( I think it requires I have a co-signer.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Take out a secure loan for $500, $1000, $3000. It will help you establish credit pretty quickly. Oh and get a credit card at your bank...spend the money and pay it off that same month. As long as you use credit responsibly your safe....its the people that sit in debt and get flooded with interest or spend beyond their means that get into trouble.

Once I established my credit the only thing I use it for is a house, leased cars, and getting approved for small things like phone lines. I HATE credit cards because of previous mistakes I made so I no longer use them. Their just a money sink.


Yep thats the way I use my credit. Dont own a house yet but Im leasing a 2008 VW GTI and have my phone account through Verizon. Now this took around 6 years to build up to the point where I did not need a co-signer. Also working a a Dodge dealer for 9 years helped to. Was able to get a great deal in my first car that I needed a loan for.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


I went to my bank and applied for a credit card yesterday, got rejected. ;( I think it requires I have a co-signer.


Secured loan is basically you having money in the bank to cover the loan...its kind of a fake loan. You have $500 put in a secure location and the bank loans that money to you....inquire about it. It helps your credit when you have none. Also try getting a small amount for the credit card. $250 or $500, over time just request an increase to the amount...oh and don't go out and get a bunch of little credit cards...usually over 4 cards with end up hurting your credit and its more of a pain to close them out.

thread officially derailed +1 for me LOL


----------



## SpykeZ

Wow, pandora radio is pretty awesome, I'm gunna look into those lil AM broadcasters or whatever they are so I can listen through my car speakers







.

I also found this spiel about how wifi being disabled while in sleep mode or whatever drains the battery. Doesn't make sense ot me but I got an app that manages it now and I went from going into work 100% and coming out of work with about 10% battery left using the juicedefender app to 100% into work and about 70% coming out of work using this wifi app + juice defender. Can anyone explain this to me?

A few more questions. I need a good home replacement,I tried a couple that was quoted to me on the last page like home++ and something else and they were both icky.

What's the deal with these task killer programs? I get the idea of it shutting down a program from using the memory to save speed and battery but the programs keep popping back up after an hour or so, stuff I don't use like alarm, calender etc.

I got a different SMS program to manager my txts that I liked better, set it to my default but everytime I get a new TXT it pops up under the one that came with the phone as well as the one I downloaded.

Thnx guys


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
Wow, pandora radio is pretty awesome, I'm gunna look into those lil AM broadcasters or whatever they are so I can listen through my car speakers







.

I also found this spiel about how wifi being disabled while in sleep mode or whatever drains the battery. Doesn't make sense ot me but I got an app that manages it now and I went from going into work 100% and coming out of work with about 10% battery left using the juicedefender app to 100% into work and about 70% coming out of work using this wifi app + juice defender. Can anyone explain this to me?

A few more questions. I need a good home replacement,I tried a couple that was quoted to me on the last page like home++ and something else and they were both icky.

What's the deal with these task killer programs? I get the idea of it shutting down a program from using the memory to save speed and battery but the programs keep popping back up after an hour or so, stuff I don't use like alarm, calender etc.

I got a different SMS program to manager my txts that I liked better, set it to my default but everytime I get a new TXT it pops up under the one that came with the phone as well as the one I downloaded.

Thnx guys









I believe the Calendar pops back up because it's syncing again. Handscent for sms was my favorite.

edit: Yeah there is a setting you can change in for notifications. It's under phone settings I believe. Just take off the notification for text/sms messages. You'll still receive a notification for your other app.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
I got a different SMS program to manager my txts that I liked better, set it to my default but everytime I get a new TXT it pops up under the one that came with the phone as well as the one I downloaded.

Thnx guys









There should be an option about txt notifications in your phone settings. Look around there.


----------



## BiG O

The option to disable the notifications is not in phone settings. You have to go into the messaging app, and go into settings through that. There is a section for notifications with a checkbox. Simply uncheck that.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
Wow, pandora radio is pretty awesome, I'm gunna look into those lil AM broadcasters or whatever they are so I can listen through my car speakers







.

I also found this spiel about how wifi being disabled while in sleep mode or whatever drains the battery. Doesn't make sense ot me but I got an app that manages it now and I went from going into work 100% and coming out of work with about 10% battery left using the juicedefender app to 100% into work and about 70% coming out of work using this wifi app + juice defender. Can anyone explain this to me?

A few more questions. I need a good home replacement,I tried a couple that was quoted to me on the last page like home++ and something else and they were both icky.

What's the deal with these task killer programs? I get the idea of it shutting down a program from using the memory to save speed and battery but the programs keep popping back up after an hour or so, stuff I don't use like alarm, calender etc.

I got a different SMS program to manager my txts that I liked better, set it to my default but everytime I get a new TXT it pops up under the one that came with the phone as well as the one I downloaded.

Thnx guys









I love Pandora as well I use the headphone jack as a direct out to my audio in that I have in my car. Works much better then FM transmitter if your car has this.

Turn off notify just like above stated. Open up the default message app (that you don't use) and turn off notifications from there.

Home++ is a good one. I used to use PandaHome all the time before I rooted...rooting has so much more custumization I would never go back to packaged themes...here is a screenshot of what I came up with for Pandahome though.


----------



## pcnuttie

Those are cool icons and fonts, where did you get them?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Those are cool icons and fonts, where did you get them?


The icons were from Smorg....can't remember the font. I just downloaded a bunch of font packs and tried them out.


----------



## Pheatton

Anyone have experience with VZW getting your two year upgrade early? Im really interested in the Incredible but dont want to pay full retail like I did more my DROID.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Anyone have experience with VZW getting your two year upgrade early? Im really interested in the Incredible but dont want to pay full retail like I did more my DROID.


I believe you get $150 off for an early upgrade and $200 for the normal one. Bluedevil is a VZW rep so he can come in here and tell you the most accurate answer...or just call them.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Anyone have experience with VZW getting your two year upgrade early? Im really interested in the Incredible but dont want to pay full retail like I did more my DROID.

20 dollar fee for early upgrade. I just did mine like that..sorta. I did the early upgrade and renewed my contract (I never make it to the end of em since im always changing phones and want the new contract price lol) so I got my phone for 300 with a 100 mail in rebate.


----------



## Sozin

As much as this phone is nice, I can't wait to swap it for the Incredible.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
As much as this phone is nice, I can't wait to swap it for the Incredible.

no hardware keyboard









Aight so recommend me some apps that might be useful.

10001 cocktails
Amazon
Batterytime lite
Dolphin browser
Google Earth
Facebook
Endgadget
Google Sky map
Juice Defender
MSN/AIM
NES, SNES, SEGA emulators
Pandora Radio
Shopping
ShopSavvy barcode thingy
System..thingy..shows cpu useage and crap.
Trapster (quite useless actually)
Urban Spoon (so fun lol)
Wi-Fi Battery Saver

[edit] Found a police scaner called "scannerbuddy" funny thin is the first chicago station I tuned into their were like 7 cops chasing after someone haha, was pretty intense!


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


As much as this phone is nice, I can't wait to swap it for the Incredible.


Thats a couple of my friends have been saying. For me the DROID would be perfect without the keyboard but thats just me. I hate to carry phone holsters and dress slacks with a large phone in the front pocket is tacky at best. I love how slim the Incredible is.


----------



## SpykeZ

Of all the apps I've been able to find this, the only thing I can't seem to find is one that does gas prices for nearby gas stations. I found one but the prices were wrong, never updated, and only showed like 4 gas stations.

Anyone know of one?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Thats a couple of my friends have been saying. For me the DROID would be perfect without the keyboard but thats just me. I hate to carry phone holsters and dress slacks with a large phone in the front pocket is tacky at best. I love how slim the Incredible is.


Exactly why I'm going with the Incredible. I don't use the keyboard, but it was either this or the Eris, and I certainly wasn't about to get that joke of a phone.

The only nice thing about the keyboard is for the game emulators.


----------



## pcnuttie

Anyone have any Pandahome custom themes? Cuz i can't find so many free ones and i only see paid fee ones and i'm just lazy to spend 99 cents lol. Yea i'm cheap







I wanna see if someone has made a HD Theme. I just want something good unless i may just stick with live wallpaper or custom wallpapers but i still want themes cuz it has icons and features. I like mine. Kinda feels like Stardock for windows


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Anyone have any Pandahome custom themes? Cuz i can't find so many free ones and i only see paid fee ones and i'm just lazy to spend 99 cents lol. Yea i'm cheap







I wanna see if someone has made a HD Theme. I just want something good unless i may just stick with live wallpaper or custom wallpapers but i still want themes cuz it has icons and features. I like mine. Kinda feels like Stardock for windows










Why are you still using pandahome? Root, then use helix launcher, then theme with mega morph or apply theme roms on top of cyanogen or something like that.


----------



## pcnuttie

link?


----------



## Slider46

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


link?


Rooting: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dro...op-asking.html

Stuff to do with rooted Droid: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dro...do-before.html

Root app list: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dro...oted-only.html

Complete How-To Thread: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dro...-boot-ani.html

ROMS: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/android-roms/

^ Check the different sub-forums for different developers and different ROMs. They give you very good instructions on how to install ROMs so just read carefully


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


link?


Rooting is no simple thing. Cyanogen (google it or www.cyanogenmod.com) research how to root and apply the new ROM at least for 2 hrs then decide if you wanna do it.

If your still looking for PandaHome themes...it doesn't have to be specifically for PandaHome to work. AHome and several other theme packs work just fine as well.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Rooting is no simple thing. Cyanogen (google it) research how to root and apply the new ROM at least for 2 hrs then decide if you wanna do it.

If your still looking for PandaHome themes...it doesn't have to be specifically for PandaHome to work. AHome and several other theme packs work just fine as well.


Actually, rooting is so easy it's funny now. Just get DMUpdater, and it will automate the whole process.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
Actually, rooting is so easy it's funny now. Just get DMUpdater, and it will automate the whole process.

Well it is easy but it is also easy to mess up and get frustrated if you don't follow the instructions right...and on that note...rooting isn't so bad but installing a ROM and going from there is quite an endeavor. If he wants to play around with his phone for several hours to make it uber good then yes it will be fun and great.

But comparatively to installing PandaHome and applying a theme it is much more complex.


----------



## Jimi

All I have to say to those upgrading to an Incredible is: you better pray that a decent dev picks up an Incredible also. Despite the Droid not having the best hardware out of all the other android phones, it doesn't matter because we have the best devs. Cyanogen is being supported on both the Droid and Nexus One, ensuring that these phones are kept up to date with the latest tech that isn't on any other phone.

So we may not be able to take 8 megapixel pictures, but I think we droid owners got the best deal having a physical keyboard and getting any decent software ported to our platform.


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jimi* 
All I have to say to those upgrading to an Incredible is: you better pray that a decent dev picks up an Incredible also. Despite the Droid not having the best hardware out of all the other android phones, it doesn't matter because we have the best devs. Cyanogen is being supported on both the Droid and Nexus One, ensuring that these phones are kept up to date with the latest tech that isn't on any other phone.

So we may not be able to take 8 megapixel pictures, but I think we droid owners got the best deal having a physical keyboard and getting any decent software ported to our platform.

I have a feeling it will, because it has some impressive specs, and since it's HTC, people at XDA will probably get a hold of it and do some programming/modding for it. With a physical kb I would probably consider moving to it (if I could afford to, of course) but for now I'm happy with my Droid.


----------



## SpykeZ

anyone else playing Imobsters? Im stupidly addicted to this ******ed thing lol. I love looking at some of the lower lvl mobs and they got a ridiculous amount of high ranked stuff, so obvious they cheated to get it. lamers


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


All I have to say to those upgrading to an Incredible is: you better pray that a decent dev picks up an Incredible also. Despite the Droid not having the best hardware out of all the other android phones, it doesn't matter because we have the best devs. Cyanogen is being supported on both the Droid and Nexus One, ensuring that these phones are kept up to date with the latest tech that isn't on any other phone.

So we may not be able to take 8 megapixel pictures, but I think we droid owners got the best deal having a physical keyboard and getting any decent software ported to our platform.



I dont think that will be an issue. The specs and being an HTC device I think will help it a lot. Also its specs are very close to the N1.


----------



## SpykeZ

isn't HTC also a really popular brand?


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


isn't HTC also a really popular brand?



Yep they make the vast majority of Android based phones right now.


----------



## Nhb93

Even so, it's my understanding that the Droid still has the highest screen resolution out of all the Android Phones. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've yet to see one with a higher res.


----------



## Pheatton

Motorola DROID - 480 x 854 3.7inch TFT

HTC Incredible - 480 x 800 3.7inch OLED

So yes the Moto does have a very slightly higher screen rez.


----------



## SpykeZ

Screw TFT! I LOVE oled screens! MY GP2X Wiz has a Touch OLED Screen <3 Great when using it outside


----------



## shortfuse

im a true droid lover but with oLED taking over the scene i will have to go with the invincible. resolution wise droid is better but oLED technology will bring crisp,bright and clearer visibility. thats my 2 cents. now if they would come out with a droid2 with amoled and no keyboard im sold. honestly who in here uses the keyboard? i dont


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Screw TFT! I LOVE oled screens! MY GP2X Wiz has a Touch OLED Screen <3 Great when using it outside


Check the colors on both the Droid and the N1 OLED, the Droid actually has better colors (N1 has a red tint, which I could see and hate).

I'd like the HTC Inc' but it really needs a keyboard (I use my Droids all the time) and GPS (a phone that costs that much with no GPS is a freakin joke)


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Check the colors on both the Droid and the N1 OLED, the Droid actually has better colors (N1 has a red tint, which I could see and hate).

I'd like the HTC Inc' but it really needs a keyboard (I use my Droids all the time) and GPS (a phone that costs that much with no GPS is a freakin joke)


well I meant the oLED screen on my gp2x is great, I love the clearness on the droid but god forbid I get out in the sun


----------



## Nhb93

I use my keyboard a lot actually. I don't like messing with the touch screen for the most part. I think the screen looks fine outside, TBH. I use it on the way back from lunch a fair bit of the time, and I think there's very little glare, and it's very visible. I do have question for all of you though. How do you avoid artificial light bouncing off finger prints on the phone? I wipe it with my finger, but that doesn't do much. I have a screen protector on as well.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


anyone else playing Imobsters? Im stupidly addicted to this ******ed thing lol. I love looking at some of the lower lvl mobs and they got a ridiculous amount of high ranked stuff, so obvious they cheated to get it. lamers


Play World War... its the same but in an army theme... more fun in my opinion.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I use my keyboard a lot actually. I don't like messing with the touch screen for the most part. I think the screen looks fine outside, TBH. I use it on the way back from lunch a fair bit of the time, and I think there's very little glare, and it's very visible. I do have question for all of you though. How do you avoid artificial light bouncing off finger prints on the phone? I wipe it with my finger, but that doesn't do much. I have a screen protector on as well.



I just wipe it off on my shirt or pant leg.

As for the Incredible looks like its screen has some issues with to much red/orange in it. Engadget has a nice review on it here


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


I just wipe it off on my shirt or pant leg.

As for the Incredible looks like its screen has some issues with to much *red/orange in it.* Engadget has a nice review on it here


The Nexus One has the exact same problem (which to me at least is really annoying when using the device)


----------



## shortfuse

sum1 said world war? add me!!! BF29EF.. i think the deciding factor for the invincible would be its proc and memory and GPS navi. yes u get 1ghz snapdragon but 8gb of memory? i'll take the 550mhz with 16gb that u can overclock. my 2cents.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


sum1 said world war? add me!!! BF29EF.. i think the deciding factor for the invincible would be its proc and memory and GPS navi. yes u get 1ghz snapdragon but 8gb of memory? i'll take the 550mhz with 16gb that u can overclock. my 2cents.


Added.


----------



## mav2000

I use the keyboard very often...specially while replying to mails. While its not the best keyboard around and miles away from a BB in terms of usability I would die without having one on the phone.

Every time I use the onscreen keyboard, I end up with plenty of mistakes.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


sum1 said world war? add me!!! BF29EF.. i think the deciding factor for the invincible would be its proc and memory and GPS navi. yes u get 1ghz snapdragon but 8gb of memory? i'll take the 550mhz with 16gb that u can overclock. my 2cents.



Its actually 8GBS internal memory and an 8GB microSD.

Quote:



To sweeten the deal, there's an extra 6.6 gigabytes of storage (which for some reason Verizon is still reporting as 8 gigs, even with a footnote explainer) that you can use for music, video, photos, whatever. (At the time of this writing, apps are still constrained to the 512MB of ROM -- more than enough for more people, but something Google has promised to address in future updates to Android.)

And on top of that, Verizon's including an 8GB microSD card, and the phone can handle up to a 32GB card. You'll run out of battery long before you'll run out of music. (Side-effect: When you mount the Incredible as a disk drive, you actually see two -- one for the internal memory, and another for the microSD card.)


Source


----------



## BiG O

I'm not quite sure how this thread has become so derailed. This is the Droid discussion thread after all. We could create other threads to compare it to the Incredible. I was enjoying this thread, but lately it has become boring as there is no real information about the Droid being shared anymore.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


I'm not quite sure how this thread has become so derailed. This is the Droid discussion thread after all. We could create other threads to compare it to the Incredible. I was enjoying this thread, but lately it has become boring as there is no real information about the Droid being shared anymore.


Your right....anyone have any good LWP or bootanimations they would like to share?

Personal favorites are the Sholes Red Nexus LWP and the Cyborg Bootanimation.

http://droidboots.com/downloads/boot-animations/


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


I'm not quite sure how this thread has become so derailed. This is the Droid discussion thread after all. We could create other threads to compare it to the Incredible. I was enjoying this thread, but lately it has become boring as there is no real information about the Droid being shared anymore.


Sorry about that. I guess we should create an Incredible thread to.


----------



## Nhb93

If I'm fine with what the Droid does now, is there any point in me rooting and getting Cyanogen?


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
If I'm fine with what the Droid does now, is there any point in me rooting and getting Cyanogen?

There are plenty of advantages to rooting. All of which can be found in this thread. In short, yes, root.


----------



## Nhb93

I saw one app yesterday that said it would allow you to use your Droid as a webcam, not a webcam viewer, but as an actual webcam. Anyone try this one out? A webcam is surprisingly just about the only thing I've never had as a peripheral, aside from a joystick. This thing worth checking out?


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Your right....anyone have any good LWP or bootanimations they would like to share?

Personal favorites are the Sholes Red Nexus LWP and the Cyborg Bootanimation.

http://droidboots.com/downloads/boot-animations/


My favorite:


----------



## BiG O

I like that one a lot. I hadn't seen it.


----------



## slaney30

I have a droid since launch, and I keep being told by others they cannot hardly understand what I am saying when I speak into the phone. I can hear them fine.

I've read several things online on how to change the voice codecs and the phone security feature. I've changed these settings and people still have a hard time hearing me. Has anyone else run across this with their phone?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slaney30*


I have a droid since launch, and I keep being told by others they cannot hardly understand what I am saying when I speak into the phone. I can hear them fine.

I've read several things online on how to change the voice codecs and the phone security feature. I've changed these settings and people still have a hard time hearing me. Has anyone else run across this with their phone?


I hear that from my wifes Eris...Honestly I don't talk on the phone enough to know if anyone has problems or not. Easy fix would be to use bluetooth though. I don't like greasy face on my Droid anyway


----------



## shortfuse

my wife sent me a video of my son with her iPHONE 3gs, but the droid does not play it any of u had this problem? and whats the fix for this?


----------



## DraganUS

Its should play, go to market and search for mpg4 or 3gp player. That should help you.


----------



## GI_Manny

is anyone else having troubles with gmail? it wont let me login, i went to gmail and did a password recovery and it says my gmail has been disabled. im pretty sure i didnt do anything wrong...


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GI_Manny* 
is anyone else having troubles with gmail? it wont let me login, i went to gmail and did a password recovery and it says my gmail has been disabled. im pretty sure i didnt do anything wrong...

No problem whatsoever. Sounds very strange. Might have to do with all those stolen GMail passwords?


----------



## GI_Manny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


No problem whatsoever. Sounds very strange. Might have to do with all those stolen GMail passwords?


stolen passwords? havent heard that yet.

and i guess i cant make phone calls either. they all drop right away...


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


My favorite:



I like that alot except for the fact it's Nexus One. If someone made it just the Android logo but appearing slower, I would definitely use it.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


I like that alot except for the fact it's Nexus One. If someone made it just the Android logo but appearing slower, I would definitely use it.


There are multiple versions... the droid logo DOES show up slower then on the image.


----------



## shortfuse

qik.com who uses it? its pretty cool app.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


qik.com who uses it? its pretty cool app.


Played with it a little bit. It's a great app, just have no use for it right now.


----------



## Slider46

Short story time...

Woke up yesterday and checked a few e-mails on the droid, checked the weather, etc. Made one phone call - and when i went to use the dial pad, the screen didn't work. At all.

I had to pull the battery and reboot the phone thinking this would fix the issue. Nope. Touchscreen still non-functional. Then I figured i'd restore an older backup with SPRecovery thinking maybe the ROM I was using became corrupted. The problem persisted.

Frustrated at this point, I installed RSDLite 4.6 and flashed the stock 2.0.1 SBF and took it into Verizon. Non of the techs could get past the "Welcome to Android" screen since the first thing you have to do is touch the screen to get started. I guess the screen was totally dead.

They replaced it under warranty so I got a "Like-New" refurb. The refurb seems ok and doesn't show any signs of wear and tear but I still don't agree with their business practice of replacing a 3-month old phone with a 'who-knows-how-old' phone.

Hope it's the only replacement I have to get.


----------



## Pheatton

Wow never heard of that on a DROID yet. Im still in the process of trying to sell mine for the Incredible. I would raise all hell if they tried to force a refurb on me. Paid retail for it after all...


----------



## shortfuse

i have to agree with u that u have to pay for the deductible then u pay them monthly for the insurance and yet u get a refurb. same problem happend to me before when i flashed my 2.0.1 with cyanagenmod. all i did was pwrx and restore default if u made a back up flash it back to the old file and that took care of the problem.


----------



## GI_Manny

yea ive never liked the insurance they provide. I bought a Voyager a year ago. Cracked the screen and sent it in. got a refurb Voyager. Screen went black after 1 week. Sent that in and got another Voyager. Thing didnt turn on. Sent that one back and got an Envy Touch that worked till i got my Droid.

Refurbs are crap...


----------



## Pheatton

Exactly.


----------



## Liability

Well, here's a cool app. Let's you control your phone remotely









http://code.google.com/p/androidscreencast/


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liability*


Well, here's a cool app. Let's you control your phone remotely









http://code.google.com/p/androidscreencast/


Whats the use of that? Honestly?


----------



## BiG O

That's a pretty good looking app. I'm gonna have to give it a try.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Has everyone signed up for the flash 10.1 beta for android?

Linky


----------



## Liability

No, good catch.


----------



## EggrollZ9

Just got mine a couple weeks ago!

Apps I use way too often/very useful:

reddit is fun
Cestos
Layar
Opera
Quick Settings


----------



## shortfuse

i just did...


----------



## SpykeZ

https://www.mobiledefense.com/

any of you using that? Pretty awesome program. Running it right now, it stays inactive till it's needed to save battery. the GPS tracking they use is google maps >.<

oh and in case I didn't post it earlier or no one else did

http://androiddosbox.appspot.com/

dosbox running on android


----------



## Damarious25

ok. just got mine over the weekend. before i go through 60 pages i ask anyone whose been following this thread if there's a link to a thread post that talks about getting the best battery life?

and why do many apps decide to start them selfs when the phones idle?

often i find voice dialer, and a few other apps running after the phones been sitting with no use.

i constantly have to hit app killer after i do anything with the phone to keep it running app free.

anyone get the bigger battery?! i dont care about weight/size. just prolonged use.


----------



## Concept

Let's get up more screenshots of what the Droid can do! Switched to Cyanogen with Jrummy theme.


----------



## Concept

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damarious25* 
ok. just got mine over the weekend. before i go through 60 pages i ask anyone whose been following this thread if there's a link to a thread post that talks about getting the best battery life?

and why do many apps decide to start them selfs when the phones idle?

often i find voice dialer, and a few other apps running after the phones been sitting with no use.

i constantly have to hit app killer after i do anything with the phone to keep it running app free.

anyone get the bigger battery?! i dont care about weight/size. just prolonged use.

Droid doesn't need app/tast killer. It hurts the phone more actually.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damarious25* 
ok. just got mine over the weekend. before i go through 60 pages i ask anyone whose been following this thread if there's a link to a thread post that talks about getting the best battery life?

and why do many apps decide to start them selfs when the phones idle?

often i find voice dialer, and a few other apps running after the phones been sitting with no use.

i constantly have to hit app killer after i do anything with the phone to keep it running app free.

anyone get the bigger battery?! i dont care about weight/size. just prolonged use.

Best battery life? Root it and use a low volt kernal and underclock it. There are a set amount of apps that need to be running at all times. Kind of like your computer when you go to task manager there are always some system files running.

Do you keep Wifi or Bluetooth on often?


----------



## Damarious25

rep+ to both for the help so far! 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Concept* 
Droid doesn't need app/tast killer. It hurts the phone more actually.

Really? I have the basic free one, and the advance one which I never use. I noticed the basic one just kills things like music player, voice dialer, browser etc. I did notice somewhere when looking through the phone that there "are" still some internal things running that app killer doesn't touch. Is it those processes your talking about that if shut down could harm the phone?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Best battery life? Root it and use a low volt kernal and underclock it.

I'm new to smartphones, let alone rooting one. I'm not an idiot and with a well written "how to" wouldn't be afraid of it. i'd love to try what you've suggested. How much would underclocking it slow down my emulators?! And I can live without a live background.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Do you keep Wifi or Bluetooth on often?

I never have them on... As far as I know. I just use the 3g network. I don't have wireless setup in house so no wifi (should I? will this use wifi for data instead of data from my wireless service provider?). And I don't use any blue tooth devices.

I'm new to smart phones.

Is there a milestone/android forum worth checking out?! I googled many but it's hard to decide like that...

thanks so far!!!!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


rep+ to both for the help so far! 

Really? I have the basic free one, and the advance one which I never use. I noticed the basic one just kills things like music player, voice dialer, browser etc. I did notice somewhere when looking through the phone that there "are" still some internal things running that app killer doesn't touch. Is it those processes your talking about that if shut down could harm the phone?!


I still use Advanced task killer free and just kill it when I am killing everything else. Usually only use it on a reboot because for some reason on a fresh boot a lot of apps load up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


I'm new to smartphones, let alone rooting one. I'm not an idiot and with a well written "how to" wouldn't be afraid of it. i'd love to try what you've suggested. How much would underclocking it slow down my emulators?! And I can live without a live background.


I can't speak on rooting 2.1 because I rooted back on 2.0. There are a ton of guides/how to's/videos on how to root. Once rooted everything is pretty easy from there. (More on that below)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


I never have them on... As far as I know. I just use the 3g network. I don't have wireless setup in house so no wifi (should I? will this use wifi for data instead of data from my wireless service provider?). And I don't use any blue tooth devices.


WiFi will use your wifi data and is a ton faster. This does generally use more battery life due to its constant searching for wifi points but with a proper root ROM you can really cut down on this. I am sure your on a unlimited data plan with Verizon so besides speed there really isn't a benefit of wifi, but who doesn't like speed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


I'm new to smart phones.

Is there a milestone/android forum worth checking out?! I googled many but it's hard to decide like that...

thanks so far!!!!


Cyanogenmod forums

I personally love the JRummy Remix.

Just like computers and everything else. There is a learning curve but its pretty simple once you get into it, oh and lots of fun. Enjoy and don't get frustrated if everything doesn't work the first 5 times you try.

Good Luck


----------



## Pheatton

I use Advanced Task Killer Free. I have it set to keep the main apps running and only kill things that I start manually. I only kill apps once i know that I have a lot of things open. I really dont have to use it very often.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


rep+ to both for the help so far! 

Really? I have the basic free one, and the advance one which I never use. I noticed the basic one just kills things like music player, voice dialer, browser etc. I did notice somewhere when looking through the phone that there "are" still some internal things running that app killer doesn't touch. Is it those processes your talking about that if shut down could harm the phone?!

I'm new to smartphones, let alone rooting one. I'm not an idiot and with a well written "how to" wouldn't be afraid of it. i'd love to try what you've suggested. How much would underclocking it slow down my emulators?! And I can live without a live background.

I never have them on... As far as I know. I just use the 3g network. I don't have wireless setup in house so no wifi (should I? will this use wifi for data instead of data from my wireless service provider?). And I don't use any blue tooth devices.

I'm new to smart phones.

Is there a milestone/android forum worth checking out?! I googled many but it's hard to decide like that...

thanks so far!!!!


Android is based off of linux so all those programs are held in it's memory in case it you end up using it to to load it faster, in the instance you need the memory linux/android will auto close the program itself to free up the needed memory. Read the the post from the following link.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dro...ackground.html (this is also the android forum you should join







)

Basically the services or apps are just gunna reload again which will re-use your cpu time etc causing more use out of your battery. The only time I ever use a task killer is when I hit the home button while in the middle of a game, it doesn't close the game it just leaves it in the memory so I can continue where I left off, if I don't feel like going back into the game to exit out ill task kill it, which I use the "system" app for as it shows cpu time, memory usage, network usage etc.

As for battery life, get wifi battery saver and juice defender. Juice Defender alone is pretty good and works when your phone's screen is off by disabling the APN and only turning it on for 1 minute every 15 minutes for any updates it needs and if there is a bunch of stuff downloading you can set it to stay active is x KB/s for x seconds etc etc etc

Wifi Battery saver automatically runs in the background when your phone sleeps to enable the wifi if theres one available and if so, it'll save you some battery life vs using your 3G network as wifi is faster, it'll get your stuff downloaded quicker as opposed to waiting for the 3G network to do it slower (that's how it was explained to me anyways)

I usually get a lil over 10-15 hours of use out of my battery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Whats the use of that? Honestly?


Well, if your phone gets stolen......use your imagination


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Android is based off of linux so all those programs are held in it's memory in case it you end up using it to to load it faster, in the instance you need the memory linux/android will auto close the program itself to free up the needed memory. Read the the post from the following link.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dro...ackground.html (this is also the android forum you should join







)

Basically the services or apps are just gunna reload again which will re-use your cpu time etc causing more use out of your battery. The only time I ever use a task killer is when I hit the home button while in the middle of a game, it doesn't close the game it just leaves it in the memory so I can continue where I left off, if I don't feel like going back into the game to exit out ill task kill it, which I use the "system" app for as it shows cpu time, memory usage, network usage etc.

As for battery life, get wifi battery saver and juice defender. Juice Defender alone is pretty good and works when your phone's screen is off by disabling the APN and only turning it on for 1 minute every 15 minutes for any updates it needs and if there is a bunch of stuff downloading you can set it to stay active is x KB/s for x seconds etc etc etc

Wifi Battery saver automatically runs in the background when your phone sleeps to enable the wifi if theres one available and if so, it'll save you some battery life vs using your 3G network as wifi is faster, it'll get your stuff downloaded quicker as opposed to waiting for the 3G network to do it slower (that's how it was explained to me anyways)

I usually get a lil over 10-15 hours of use out of my battery

Well, if your phone gets stolen......use your imagination



Same way I use mine. I started my phone from scratch once I had all my apps loaded and found out which apps run when the phone starts then excluded those from it when I do hit the kill button.


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
I still use Advanced task killer free and just kill it when I am killing everything else. Usually only use it on a reboot because for some reason on a fresh boot a lot of apps load up.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
I use Advanced Task Killer Free. I have it set to keep the main apps running and only kill things that I start manually. I only kill apps once i know that I have a lot of things open. I really dont have to use it very often.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
Basically the services or apps are just gunna reload again which will re-use your cpu time etc causing more use out of your battery. The only time I ever use a task killer is when I hit the home button while in the middle of a game, it doesn't close the game it just leaves it in the memory so I can continue where I left off, if I don't feel like going back into the game to exit out ill task kill it, which I use the "system" app for as it shows cpu time, memory usage, network usage etc.

Ok. All great advice here but I still notice apps running after I've thought I've closed them. Happens a lot with: facebook, contacts, messaging and for some reason voice dialer always wants to be running?! I use the basic task killer free and with one click it shuts everything down and I don't have to enter the app to see whats running. I trust it and sometimes see 2 apps killed while the most I've seen is 7. I can't seem to kick the habit of running it. Your all saying I should look more at the "advance" task killer free and adjust that for use?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
WiFi will use your wifi data and is a ton faster. This does generally use more battery life due to its constant searching for wifi points but with a proper root ROM you can really cut down on this. I am sure your on a unlimited data plan with Verizon so besides speed there really isn't a benefit of wifi, but who doesn't like speed.

I'm in Canada so we don't have unlimited data plans yet... Sadly... On a good note, I turned my modems wireless on and set WAP protection (it's called wap right?) and set my droid to use my home's wifi 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
As for battery life, get wifi battery saver and juice defender. Juice Defender alone is pretty good and works when your phone's screen is off by disabling the APN and only turning it on for 1 minute every 15 minutes for any updates it needs and if there is a bunch of stuff downloading you can set it to stay active is x KB/s for x seconds etc etc etc

Wifi Battery saver automatically runs in the background when your phone sleeps to enable the wifi if theres one available and if so, it'll save you some battery life vs using your 3G network as wifi is faster, it'll get your stuff downloaded quicker as opposed to waiting for the 3G network to do it slower (that's how it was explained to me anyways)

I usually get a lil over 10-15 hours of use out of my battery

I got the two free apps you talked about but it suggested ultimate juice as well. Should I look into this?

Lastely, you all provided some great links I'll look into when I have more time. Thanks so far and keep the advice coming. Also, no one commented on this battery? Any good?!


----------



## SpykeZ

I personally don't use the pro versio n yet,spent too much money on alcohol this weekend lol, wouldn't hurt to buy it if you like it tho

A lot of those reoccuring in memory programs keep popping back up so they can sync or update, so if you keep task killing them they'll want to/come back up to try and do their thing, really though, get rid of task killer, its a stupid idea, your phone will shut down apps not needed on its own, keep task killing will only use more resources so your phone can reload. The facebook app is tied to your phonebook so that's what it keeps in sync, a contact in your phonebook will display a facebook if you use their full name.

So again, screw task killers unless you wanna shut down games you didn't exit out of, so again again, let your phone handle that. Get a program called system, it'll show you all those details what's using what, if your cpu time is really being used and you can't figure out why this program willshow you


----------



## SpykeZ

I personally don't use the pro versio n yet,spent too much money on alcohol this weekend lol, wouldn't hurt to buy it if you like it tho

A lot of those reoccuring in memory programs keep popping back up so they can sync or update, so if you keep task killing them they'll want to/come back up to try and do their thing, really though, get rid of task killer, its a stupid idea, your phone will shut down apps not needed on its own, keep task killing will only use more resources so your phone can reload. The facebook app is tied to your phonebook so that's what it keeps in sync, a contact in your phonebook will display a facebook if you use their full name.

So again, screw task killers unless you wanna shut down games you didn't exit out of, so again again, let your phone handle that. Get a program called system, it'll show you all those details what's using what, if your cpu time is really being used and you can't figure out why this program will show you what's using what


----------



## Damarious25

also... just had an issue where after typing a message all my app icons were gone. everything seemed to work fine when i looked for it but all the icons were gone. i had to reboot. don't like things like this happening with a brand new phone...

anyone know about this?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


also... just had an issue where after typing a message all my app icons were gone. everything seemed to work fine when i looked for it but all the icons were gone. i had to reboot. don't like things like this happening with a brand new phone...

anyone know about this?


Just sounds like a random ROM glitch. Nothing to be scared of really...unless it happens like once a day or something. You will be rooting soon and getting a custom ROM so no biggie right


----------



## mav2000

I have an affiliate account from gmail which has the login as [email protected] can i set it up in my droid?

AM trying the gmail route but it keeps saying that there is a connection issue.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damarious25* 
Ok. All great advice here but I still notice apps running after I've thought I've closed them. Happens a lot with: facebook, contacts, messaging and for some reason voice dialer always wants to be running?! I use the basic task killer free and with one click it shuts everything down and I don't have to enter the app to see whats running. I trust it and sometimes see 2 apps killed while the most I've seen is 7. I can't seem to kick the habit of running it. Your all saying I should look more at the "advance" task killer free and adjust that for use?

I'm in Canada so we don't have unlimited data plans yet... Sadly... On a good note, I turned my modems wireless on and set WAP protection (it's called wap right?) and set my droid to use my home's wifi 

I got the two free apps you talked about but it suggested ultimate juice as well. Should I look into this?

Lastely, you all provided some great links I'll look into when I have more time. Thanks so far and keep the advice coming. Also, no one commented on this battery? Any good?!

Those apps will always run as the phone seems to start them even after ending them. Mine is setup to exclude these from beng killed when I hit the icon to do so.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mav2000*


I have an affiliate account from gmail which has the login as [email protected] can i set it up in my droid?

AM trying the gmail route but it keeps saying that there is a connection issue.


You just set that up as a email account. Choose PoP3 or SMTP as required.


----------



## Pheatton

Looks like my DROID decided to wig out on me tonight. The Home and Search keys are not working. Seems its an issue that is only fixable by a factory reset. So I bought My Backup Pro and backed up all my data and apps.

Lets see how this goes...


----------



## Nhb93

Anyone ever have their battery go "oh hey, guess what? I'm down to 5%" just out of no where, then if you shut it off and bring it back, it's fine? Just happened to me now. Plugged it in. Looked again it was back to 60.


----------



## Damarious25

Issues with droid.

ran into the home screen not going to landscape even when auto detect is ON. rotted but its no big deal.

also, I did a factory reset for the hell of it last night cause the phone is still new and i didn't have much on it that wasn't easily replaced.

well, i gotta say, i didn't d/l ANY app killers, battery savers, wifi detectors or anything and the battery seems to be lasting a lot longer today... a lot longer...

what gives? lol


----------



## DemonSnake

Hi all!

Just got my brand new Milestone on Sunday








So far I can't complain about anything except the battery life. I gotta charge at least once a day. Maybe sometimes more









Wonderful apps, awesome touch screen, no issues whatsoever with the slide out qwerty. Camera's very grainy in low light conditions, and day shots look fabulous on the screen. However, when I transferred the pics to my 24 inch LCD, it looked horrible. But hey, its all good. Android 2.1!!!

PS: Please add me to the member list


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DemonSnake* 
Hi all!

Just got my brand new Milestone on Sunday








So far I can't complain about anything except the battery life. I gotta charge at least once a day. Maybe sometimes more









Wonderful apps, awesome touch screen, no issues whatsoever with the slide out qwerty. Camera's very grainy in low light conditions, and day shots look fabulous on the screen. However, when I transferred the pics to my 24 inch LCD, it looked horrible. But hey, its all good. Android 2.1!!!

PS: Please add me to the member list

hey. welcome to the club. they're fun little phones hey!!! love mine. check my latest post too. I was having issues with battery life too even after downloading all the battery saver apps. did a factory and decided to keep the phone fairly stock for a few days. this is day one and the battery is lasing a lot longer. only 3 apps on there now, one being the market itself. phones lasting a while. gotta reinstall my emulators but thats no prob.

edit: just in the middle of mass effect 2 btw. amazing game


----------



## Pheatton

Well my reset went fine last night. It amazed me how easy it was to get it back to the exact way I had it before.


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


hey. welcome to the club. they're fun little phones hey!!! love mine. check my latest post too. I was having issues with battery life too even after downloading all the battery saver apps. did a factory and decided to keep the phone fairly stock for a few days. this is day one and the battery is lasing a lot longer. only 3 apps on there now, one being the market itself. phones lasting a while. gotta reinstall my emulators but thats no prob.

edit: just in the middle of mass effect 2 btw. amazing game 


My battery life's zoomed up pretty well today. I've installed advanced app killer and juice defender. Neat lil apps! Keeps my data transfer and wifi in check when the phone's sleeping. 
My stock phone was pretty bad on battery life. The apps surely helped bro.

Thanks for the welcome








And I finished Mass Effect 2 a couple weeks ago. Loved it.


----------



## GI_Manny

i love my urbandictionary app. gives me a good laugh


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


Issues with droid.

ran into the home screen not going to landscape even when auto detect is ON. rotted but its no big deal.

also, I did a factory reset for the hell of it last night cause the phone is still new and i didn't have much on it that wasn't easily replaced.

well, i gotta say, i didn't d/l ANY app killers, battery savers, wifi detectors or anything and the battery seems to be lasting a lot longer today... a lot longer...

what gives? lol


landscape when you open the keyboard? If not then the phone only goes into landscape if you open the keyboard or your in an app. The home screen doesn't landscape do to lesser of evils. I'd personally get annoyed with my home screen flipping all over the place when im trying to go through the screen or whatever. Theres also some apps the developer didn't incorporate landscape into.


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DemonSnake*


My battery life's zoomed up pretty well today. I've installed advanced app killer and juice defender. Neat lil apps! Keeps my data transfer and wifi in check when the phone's sleeping.


I did the factory reset to remove all apps including app killer and juice defender.

What i'm finding is the droid is staying juiced longer without them. App killer seemed to constantly be checking for running apps so it's constant checking was killing battery life. Also, with juice defender, I just don't think it was working for me even though it was enabled. now i am new to smart phones so maybe there were some settings in app killer I missed by my droids lasting a lot longer without the 10+ gimmicky apps I had downloaded originally.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


landscape when you open the keyboard? If not then the phone only goes into landscape if you open the keyboard or your in an app. The home screen doesn't landscape do to lesser of evils. I'd personally get annoyed with my home screen flipping all over the place when im trying to go through the screen or whatever. Theres also some apps the developer didn't incorporate landscape into.


I had a little trouble understanding your post there buddy lol  all good. basically, the option "auto-landscape" stopped working. I found a thread that was like 30 pages on the topic. The thread was so large the forum admin closed it to open a second official one. The original one still exists if you find it to read, please post a link to it here.

It seems to be a VERY common problem that motorola is passing off as a fix. A lot of people are complaining and miss the feature. When you side the keyboard up, it goes to landscape but the droid originally stayed in landscape if the phone was tilted to a landscape position. It doesn't anymore.

Problem is, it's something that DOES work for the first few days people have the phone but then stops suddenly and the option to enable the feature is useless. So people call it a bug, motorola calls it a fix. You be the judge.


----------



## SpykeZ

ooo I didn't know that. Now that you mention it I think I remember seeing my home pages going to landscape but then I always thought it was only when I had the keyboard out....hmm....now im curious ahaha. I guess I could dig the feature of not having to open the keyboard to landscape it. i find myself using the onscreen keyboard more and more for quick txts. Keyboard for longer ones.


----------



## DemonSnake

Problem with having the droid in my country (India) is that I don't have access to paid apps. The only one's that show up on my market app are the free ones








I got money to spend on good apps but no way to do it









Suggestions anyone? Any sites or places where I can buy paid apps?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DemonSnake*


Problem with having the droid in my country (India) is that I don't have access to paid apps. The only one's that show up on my market app are the free ones








I got money to spend on good apps but no way to do it









Suggestions anyone? Any sites or places where I can buy paid apps?


http://www.androlib.com/


----------



## r2tbone

....Dropbox

if you haven't you should


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r2tbone*


....Dropbox

if you haven't you should


Cloud based storage correct? Do you have a direct link or barcode for the app?


----------



## r2tbone

Yep. No barcode but a direct link to the website.
http://www.dropbox.com/m/login


----------



## DemonSnake

Somehow, androlib.com doesn't open up fully on my droid. It loads upto a certain point and just keeps loading. I tried the mobile version of the site, that didn't work either. I registered on androlib, but couldn't find a way to download or buy apps. There's just an android market button which doesn't associate on my pc, cause the protocol says //market. Advice?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DemonSnake*


Somehow, androlib.com doesn't open up fully on my droid. It loads upto a certain point and just keeps loading. I tried the mobile version of the site, that didn't work either. I registered on androlib, but couldn't find a way to download or buy apps. There's just an android market button which doesn't associate on my pc, cause the protocol says //market. Advice?


Go on the site with your desktop and then use the barcode scanner to scan your screen. That should take you to the app, but then again not sure if you have access to it or not....


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Go on the site with your desktop and then use the barcode scanner to scan your screen. That should take you to the app, but then again not sure if you have access to it or not....


Will try that and post.

*Also, can someone explain the following to me.*

The droid is supposed to have 256mb of internal storage. My free internal storage says 79 mb. I added up all the apps sizes and that comes to 45 mb which means all my apps together add up to 45 mb. 
79 and 45 makes 124mb. Wheres the rest of my 132 mb?









Uh oh, apparently the MILESTONE comes with only 133mb and the DROID comes with 256mb internal storage! Hey that blows!
http://www.mobile88.com/news/read.as...-vs-comparison

*Further EDIT:*I installed an app which lets me know battery level, internal storage and SD storage details. It says total internal storage = 197mb and 79 mb free. It still doesn't make sense. If internal storage is 197 mb, 45 mb of which is taken by apps, and it says 79 mb free, wheres the rest? HALP!


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DemonSnake*


Uh oh, apparently the MILESTONE comes with only 133mb and the DROID comes with 256mb internal storage! Hey that blows!
http://www.mobile88.com/news/read.as...-vs-comparison


News to me lol. I never knew. Although I do feel the 32GB micro sd included is a sweet benefit.


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


News to me lol. I never knew. Although I do feel the 32GB micro sd included is a sweet benefit.


What? Where? 
The max size available right now is 16GB and thats what comes with the DROID. The milestone comes boxed with an 8GB.


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DemonSnake*


What? Where? 
The max size available right now is 16GB and thats what comes with the DROID. The milestone comes boxed with an 8GB.


sorry. typo. meant 16. could have been an in store deal but I did get the 16...


----------



## SpykeZ

Google announced it's officially working on apps2sd, which basically means those of us with the Droid and it's limited storage, we can run games and apps off of the SD card









Also, for you who like your emulators but hate the controls. Check out GameGripper

Ordered mine tonight, got the black grip with red transcluent buttons


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
Google announced it's officially working on apps2sd, which basically means those of us with the Droid and it's limited storage, we can run games and apps off of the SD card









Also, for you who like your emulators but hate the controls. Check out GameGripper

Ordered mine tonight, got the black grip with red transcluent buttons









Yeah, I read about that 2.2 android upgrade. I cannot wait. 16GB to mess around with! Plus it'll compete even better with the iphone that way.


----------



## Damarious25

Mind me asking what you guys stick on the internal storage? You don't have "that" many apps do you?


----------



## DemonSnake

I got quite a few apps, but I end up uninstalling one's I don't use. Once google releases android 2.2 with apps2sd support, i'll go beserk


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damarious25* 
Mind me asking what you guys stick on the internal storage? You don't have "that" many apps do you?

Well when it comes to games, theres a few that are...rather large.

Homerun battle3d is 20mb, space physics is only a couple but theres a lvl pack that's pretty large that uses the SD card for storage. Super KO Boxing 2 is like 80MB or so...again uses the SD for storage if you want.

At this moment I have 142MB used and 118MB free.

List of what I have:
10001 Cocktailes
Armored Strike (full)
Astro
Backgrounds
Barcode Scanner
Battery Time Lite
Battle for Mars (full)
Car Dock Speakerphone (auto enables speakerphone when docked)
cestos
dolphone browser
gensoid lite
handcent sms
hi aim
hi msn
Homerun Battle 3d
iMobsters
Juice Defender
Labrynth Lite
Lightup
Mahjong
Mobile Banking
Mobile Defense
Movies
Nesoid lite
Netrunners
Pandora Radio
Pobs (othello like game)
Scanner Buddy (full)
Shopping
Smart Keyboard Pro
Snesoid Lite
Space Physics
Speed Test
Super KO Boxing 2
System Panel
Uninstaller
Wi-Fi Battery Saver
WikiMobile

......guess that is a bit of apps haha.


----------



## Nhb93

I wonder if that Game Gripper will fit with the case on. I never take mine off, and I don't want to just for this. Great find. +Rep.


----------



## shortfuse

i wonder if they'll ever come out with an AV out i mainly use my phone for movies not games.


----------



## Nhb93

If AV stands for Anti-virus, they have one called Droid Security (I think that's the name). It's $5 and it's got good reviews. There's a free version as well.

EDIT: That was the name of the company that makes it. It's actually called Antivirus Pro, and there's another one called Security Pro that says it "protects against viruses, malware, and OS exploits." Worth at least looking at.


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Also, for you who like your emulators but hate the controls. Check out GameGripper


Ahhhhh-mazing! ordered! rep+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Well when it comes to games, theres a few that are...rather large.

Homerun battle3d is 20mb, space physics is only a couple but theres a lvl pack that's pretty large that uses the SD card for storage. Super KO Boxing 2 is like 80MB or so...again uses the SD for storage if you want.

At this moment I have 142MB used and 118MB free.

List of what I have:
10001 Cocktailes
...
WikiMobile

......guess that is a bit of apps haha.


Thanks for sharing the full list!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


If AV stands for Anti-virus, they have one called Droid Security (I think that's the name). It's $5 and it's got good reviews. There's a free version as well.


I'm pretty sure he means audio visual.

Also, anyone have a good link to really messing with the phone?! like backing up original OS data, then playing with the os? Like installing these rom packages. I know it's probably discussed already but this thresd is long and I'm not even sure what to search. 
I'd like to format my sd card and start fresh.

Any info on roms like features? battery life? just general information, not technical.


----------



## shortfuse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
If AV stands for Anti-virus, they have one called Droid Security (I think that's the name). It's $5 and it's got good reviews. There's a free version as well.

EDIT: That was the name of the company that makes it. It's actually called Antivirus Pro, and there's another one called Security Pro that says it "protects against viruses, malware, and OS exploits." Worth at least looking at.

mah bad i should've made it clear. Audio Video output so my kids can watch movies on backseat screens...


----------



## SpykeZ

My game gripper is on the way shall post a review of it


----------



## Nhb93

If you have the case that you can get from Verizon, can you let me know how if fits with that thing on? I don't want to have to take the case off just to play emulators. It does have a disclaimer that you can put too much pressure on the keyboard, so that also makes me nervous.

Speaking of the keyboard, you guys heard that they are working on a revised Droid with a better keyboard, I believe something more like that of the Devour.


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


Also, anyone have a good link to really messing with the phone?! like backing up original OS data, then playing with the os? Like installing these rom packages. I know it's probably discussed already but this thresd is long and I'm not even sure what to search. 
I'd like to format my sd card and start fresh.

Any info on roms like features? battery life? just general information, not technical.


rootyourdroid.info has some pretty good, and easy to follow guides and explanations, and also this thread from cyanogen's site has a collection of links too. Basically though, after you root, you have two options. I guess technically three. The most complex being you do everything from an adb shell.

The other two are you use custom recovery images (clockworkmod or sprecovery). What you use is really preference, but they are slightly different and won't be compatible due to some technical details I'll forgo. They accomplish the same purpose: backing up your filesystem, and installing ROMs, among some other things.
Some ROMs only use one recovery version, so just be aware of that. I use clockworkmod and ROM manager (both developed by koush), the latter being a very easy way to manage your ROM. I know there is a similar app for sprecovery but the name is escaping me. DM updater..... sounds right, but don't hold me to it.

Any other questions, just ask. Always glad to help.


----------



## DemonSnake

Alright, I've posted in the app suggestions thread as well but I'm just making sure it's read since it's droid related.

My droid's in a mess with relation to reminders. I've gone through about 3 to do list/organizer/notes apps. It's like, I set a couple of tasks with reminders and it just doesn't do it. When I open the app again, all those overdue reminders pile up instantly in the notification bar. I did read somewhere that advanced task killer could be the problem so I uninstalled it.

How good is the android at closing apps running in the background? Does that completely drain the battery power if apps run in the background for a while? Secondly, my alarm stopped working. I've overslept twice and got to work late cause of this. Could task killer be the cause for this? Thanks, I'm so frustrated and confused right now, my droid was supposed to help organize my work life, not mess it up!


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
If you have the case that you can get from Verizon, can you let me know how if fits with that thing on? I don't want to have to take the case off just to play emulators. It does have a disclaimer that you can put too much pressure on the keyboard, so that also makes me nervous.

Speaking of the keyboard, you guys heard that they are working on a revised Droid with a better keyboard, I believe something more like that of the Devour.

well, which case? Verizon had a few of them. I got the hard rubber like one that with million little dots on it for grip


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
My game gripper is on the way shall post a review of it









Great. I didn't [email protected] mine yet. Never realized I needed a paypal account. Also, shipping to canada costs more then the gripper itslef. Sucks but I think I'm willing to pay that much. Looking forward to your review man! Old school emulators FTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Speaking of the keyboard, you guys heard that they are working on a revised Droid with a better keyboard, I believe something more like that of the Devour.

I hate how often companies "improve" a product in these tiny ways. I just dished out a snall fortune for this thing and the keyboard actually gets great reviews so why mess with it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DemonSnake* 
Alright, I've posted in the app suggestions thread as well but I'm just making sure it's read since it's droid related.

My droid's in a mess with relation to reminders. I've gone through about 3 to do list/organizer/notes apps. It's like, I set a couple of tasks with reminders and it just doesn't do it. When I open the app again, all those overdue reminders pile up instantly in the notification bar. I did read somewhere that advanced task killer could be the problem so I uninstalled it.

How good is the android at closing apps running in the background? Does that completely drain the battery power if apps run in the background for a while? Secondly, my alarm stopped working. I've overslept twice and got to work late cause of this. Could task killer be the cause for this? Thanks, I'm so frustrated and confused right now, my droid was supposed to help organize my work life, not mess it up!

I wasn't sure how to add apps to task killers ignore list. [email protected] the app is running, open task killer, hold app you wanna ignore, a list will come up and select ignore. Then your alarm clock and to do lists should be fine.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


well, which case? Verizon had a few of them. I got the hard rubber like one that with million little dots on it for grip


Yeah, that's the one. That thing really helps the phone stay in your pocket, since it's so highly textured. If it works with that, I'll probably be picking one up too.


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DemonSnake*


Alright, I've posted in the app suggestions thread as well but I'm just making sure it's read since it's droid related.

My droid's in a mess with relation to reminders. I've gone through about 3 to do list/organizer/notes apps. It's like, I set a couple of tasks with reminders and it just doesn't do it. When I open the app again, all those overdue reminders pile up instantly in the notification bar. I did read somewhere that advanced task killer could be the problem so I uninstalled it.

How good is the android at closing apps running in the background? Does that completely drain the battery power if apps run in the background for a while? Secondly, my alarm stopped working. I've overslept twice and got to work late cause of this. Could task killer be the cause for this? Thanks, I'm so frustrated and confused right now, my droid was supposed to help organize my work life, not mess it up!


I stopped using a task manager about two months into my droid. Yes, the problems you are describing would point to a task manager killing them. Android, and linux in general, handles memory allocation and processes management well. When you stop using something, it stops using CPU cycles, and therefore stops using power, however it will remain loaded in memory either until it gets called on again, or something else needs the memory. Auto killing, or manually killing things just creates the need to load them up all over again. I've seen some people describe their phone feeling bogged down, but I can't say I ever do, and I have about 7 widgets on my home screens. Browser use will suck your battery no matter what, so that's the biggest culprit of my battery life.

With *very* little use, I can get ~50 hours out of my battery, and with heavy use up to 8.

Have you tried Astrid for a to-do/list program?


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esocid* 
I stopped using a task manager about two months into my droid. Yes, the problems you are describing would point to a task manager killing them. Android, and linux in general, handles memory allocation and processes management well. When you stop using something, it stops using CPU cycles, and therefore stops using power, however it will remain loaded in memory either until it gets called on again, or something else needs the memory. Auto killing, or manually killing things just creates the need to load them up all over again. I've seen some people describe their phone feeling bogged down, but I can't say I ever do, and I have about 7 widgets on my home screens. Browser use will suck your battery no matter what, so that's the biggest culprit of my battery life.

With *very* little use, I can get ~50 hours out of my battery, and with heavy use up to 8.

Have you tried Astrid for a to-do/list program?

Yep, advanced task killer was the problem. Good riddance! Thanks for the reply. Will try astrid today, though I just discovered the joy and simplicity of using google calender in my phone. Syncs right up to my google account.


----------



## GI_Manny

im sure this has been discussed before. but does anyone here us a free backup app?


----------



## lj516

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GI_Manny* 
im sure this has been discussed before. but does anyone here us a free backup app?

are you rooted?


----------



## GI_Manny

nope. i heard mybackup is good, might just pay the $5


----------



## Nhb93

Guys today I was taking my phone out of my pocket on the way back from lunch, 
I dropped my phone right on the sidewalk. It then proceeded to bounce. I was like crap my phone. I picked it up and it was fine. Just brushed the dirt off and good as new, although the bottom corner where it hit is a little rubbed down, but that's just cosmetic. Good thing this has flash memory unlike the iPhone (I think?) or I might be in trouble.


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Guys today I was taking my phone out of my pocket on the way back from lunch,
I dropped my phone right on the sidewalk. It then proceeded to bounce. I was like crap my phone. I picked it up and it was fine. Just brushed the dirt off and good as new, although the bottom corner where it hit is a little rubbed down, but that's just cosmetic. Good thing this has flash memory unlike the iPhone (I think?) or I might be in trouble.









The iPhone has flash memory as well. But it wouldn't matter because if you drop a iPhone the glass would crack like toast run over by a truck.


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DemonSnake*


Yep, advanced task killer was the problem. Good riddance! Thanks for the reply. Will try astrid today, though I just discovered the joy and simplicity of using google calender in my phone. Syncs right up to my google account.


Yes, the widget works just fine too. If you have several things you would like to see, astrid is nice, because google calendar will only show the most recent upcoming event.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GI_Manny*


im sure this has been discussed before. but does anyone here us a free backup app?


Astro file manager can backup your apps, SMS backup and restore (self explanatory) and both are free. If you ever decide to root, Titanium backup.


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenottawa* 
The iPhone has flash memory as well. But it wouldn't matter because if you drop a iPhone the glass would crack like toast run over by a truck.

Speaking of which, what is the motorola droid screen made of? I haven't installed a screen guard (hate them lil air bubbles that get trapped in there). And so far, with all the t-shirt rubbing there isn't a single scratch. I guessed it was glass as well. Also, if you press the droid/milestone screen down, hard, but slowly (just like how my girl liked it *hyuk hyuk*) it doesn't creak or anything. So that makes it glass right?


----------



## Nhb93

It's made of Gorilla Glass. Not sure if it's related to the Gorilla Glue brand, but it's apparently the toughest commercial glass available.


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
It's made of Gorilla Glass. Not sure if it's related to the Gorilla Glue brand, but it's apparently the toughest commercial glass available.

Nice.

Yesterday I had this friend all up in my face for getting the milestone. His argument was, "It's not a blackberry, period. And to make things worse, it's a Motorola ffs. They just suck".

Dunno how I manged to keep my calm and walk away, but I did


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DemonSnake*


Nice.

Yesterday I had this friend all up in my face for getting the milestone. His argument was, "It's not a blackberry, period. And to make things worse, it's a Motorola ffs. They just suck".

Dunno how I manged to keep my calm and walk away, but I did










Nice argument...tell him this.

Both take out your batteries. Put battery back in both phones. Turn on. See what phone boots up faster.

Then ask him how much he pays for all his apps, then inform him of the 38,000 in the Android Market that are free.


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Nice argument...tell him this.

Both take out your batteries. Put battery back in both phones. Turn on. See what phone boots up faster.

Then ask him how much he pays for all his apps, then inform him of the 38,000 in the Android Market that are free.










Roger that, will update this post when I get a reaction


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
It's made of Gorilla Glass. Not sure if it's related to the Gorilla Glue brand, but it's apparently the toughest commercial glass available.

It's actually made by Corning. The same people who make all the fancy cooking glass stuff.

If no one has been using it, or heard about the newest release of it, the Skyfire browser (the first version kind of sucked in my opinion, but it has vastly improved) seems to handle embedded videos well, either by transcoding or something. But the point is, you can go to hulu and have at it. Just watched two episodes of the daily show today at work







. All you have to do is touch the video, and then touch the little box within the browser above the "Video" tab. You'll see what I'm talking about when you try it out.


----------



## Nhb93

Are you telling me that the Droid has FLASH!? Sweet. Too bad I don't use Hulu really for anything at all.


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Are you telling me that the Droid has FLASH!? Sweet. Too bad I don't use Hulu really for anything at all.


Not yet, but the browser transcodes or does something similar to the video and you watch it through the browser's player, rather than the embedded flash player. I believe the date for flash and AIR is sometime in June.


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esocid* 
Not yet, but the browser transcodes or does something similar to the video and you watch it through the browser's player, rather than the embedded flash player. I believe the date for flash and AIR is sometime in June.

I believe you can register for a shout out from Adobe as soon as Flash 10.1 is released on their website?


----------



## r2tbone

Has anyone gotten an invite for the 10.1 beta or know if they have gone out yet?


----------



## shortfuse

today i was tempted to sell my droid and get an incredible, should i sell it for 150 and get the incredible?


----------



## Nhb93

8MP camera is tempting, but I don't think I could live without the physical keyboard. Not sure of the other specs, but if you can get another brand new phone for relatively cheap, might as well go for it.


----------



## shortfuse

i really dont use the keyboard on this, and not that it has a 8mp cam its more of the CPU 1ghz on the phone ispretty impressive. and the sense UI input is alot better than the motodroid.tho im not really sure im thorn between two...


----------



## DemonSnake

I use the physical keyboard when I'm chatting


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


today i was tempted to sell my droid and get an incredible, should i sell it for 150 and get the incredible?


You could easily get more than that if you sell it on ebay or craigslist


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
You could easily get more than that if you sell it on ebay or craigslist

not if its cdma... 2 cents


----------



## DemonSnake

Plus the 5 mp on the droid is pretty damn good anyway. 
I saw the 8mp on the Xperia X10. Horrible horrible touch technology. Plus it was humongous, no way you could sit down comfy with that thing in your pocket.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


today i was tempted to sell my droid and get an incredible, should i sell it for 150 and get the incredible?


I've been reading about people with the incredible and they were disappointed with as an update from the droid (few actually went back to it) and woulda rather waited for one of the newer phones coming


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damarious25* 
not if its cdma... 2 cents

Just because it's CDMA doesn't mean people wont pay retail for it... There are people that have verizon and don't want to pay $500 from verizon for the phone. There are people selling BNIB and used droids for use with Verizon for $250+ easy.


----------



## shortfuse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


I've been reading about people with the incredible and they were disappointed with as an update from the droid (few actually went back to it) and woulda rather waited for one of the newer phones coming



hmmm i know people is dissapointed with nexxus havent heard dissapointment about the incredible.


----------



## DemonSnake

Somehow I just wasn't too happy spending this much cash on an HTC. It either had to be the droid or the iphone. And since I wanted to break away from the iphone horde. Android it was, moto droid style. Haven't looked back since. That slide out qwerty is a win. I'm sure Damarious25 agrees.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
today i was tempted to sell my droid and get an incredible, should i sell it for 150 and get the incredible?


I sold my DROID today for $280.


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DemonSnake*


Somehow I just wasn't too happy spending this much cash on an HTC. It either had to be the droid or the iphone. And since I wanted to break away from the iphone horde. Android it was, moto droid style. Haven't looked back since. That slide out qwerty is a win. I'm sure Damarious25 agrees.


Damns straight lol. Even the touch screen is golden when you get use to it but I still need the slide out. Useing the gmote app I can sit back and use my droid over a wireless kb mouse for my htpc. This phone seems to surprise me all the time.

Using it to type this...


----------



## shortfuse

has any1 figured out how to use this app called USB WEBCAM? i tried looking at the vid but i still dont get it.. placaware.com


----------



## Nhb93

I got it to detect, but I've got nothing to try to use it with really, just WLM.


----------



## shortfuse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I got it to detect, but I've got nothing to try to use it with really, just WLM.


 how did u get it to detect? could it be because im using cyanogen?


----------



## Nhb93

You need the PC side client, I know that. I'm not sure what types of problems using that ROM could cause. I mean, do you have the Android thing in your device manager and have it set to the right location? There's a link to a video on that site somewhere that I followed and it makes it all clear. There's no audio, but it's high quality, so you can see exactly what the guy is doing.


----------



## shortfuse

i dont see the android thing on my device manager and thats where im lost... how did u manage ur pc to detect it?


----------



## DemonSnake

Ok guys, i'm back with problem number 2. I'm typing on my droid atm. Landscape screen keyboard ftw! My alarm seems to be malfunctioning again, its like I set it for 7 am, but it rings at 7.04 or 7.10 or some odd other time like that. I dont have task killer anymore, some of you might remember I had problems with the alarm earlier and uninstalled it.
Anyone suggest a solution?


----------



## Nhb93

When I plugged it in the first time it detected it, and must have done it all fine by itself. Must be the custom ROM.


----------



## DemonSnake

Good news chaps

http://www.neowin.net/news/android-o...akes-iphone-os

EDIT: How do you guys like my new avi








Photoshopped it myself


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DemonSnake* 
Good news chaps

http://www.neowin.net/news/android-o...akes-iphone-os

EDIT: How do you guys like my new avi








Photoshopped it myself

http://androidandme.com/2010/05/news...rs-isnt-fazed/


----------



## SpykeZ

https://squareup.com/

Software is available for android devices now














(was recently in beta for the nexus one)

Got my card reader being shipped to me


----------



## shortfuse

hmmm sounds interesting... but imma wait til alot of people supports this method of payment...


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
hmmm sounds interesting... but imma wait til alot of people supports this method of payment...

well it's not so much you walk into a store and they swipe your card with square up, that'd be a bit pointless. It's more for you, the consumer who would like to get paid easier than waiting for a check to bounce, or from people who never carry cash but only plastic.

It supports all the major cards, Visa, Master Card, Discover and a few others.


----------



## DemonSnake

Ummm guys? Bit of help here. Yesterday, my market kept giving me a network error please retry message even though I was connected via APN (browser pages loaded fine). I decided to give the phone a quick restart. Held the power button down and touched shut down. Next thing I see, the phone's restarting 

That was yesterday. This morning, I was in my car, and I had the phone on the seat next to me, I just happened to glance at it, and I see the android loading up screen (it had just restarted). Googling the problem didn't give me any solutions but gave me a whole lotta fear instead about faulty handsets and stuff.

Only difference I did was install Dolphin browser HD and try downloading a few youtube videos (which failed for some reason). Youtube videos through the app didn't stream either. Kept giving me the error "Sorry, video cannot be played".

Advice? Are there any apps or settings that are known to cause random restarts?

Thanks


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DemonSnake* 
Ummm guys? Bit of help here. Yesterday, my market kept giving me a network error please retry message even though I was connected via APN (browser pages loaded fine). I decided to give the phone a quick restart. Held the power button down and touched shut down. Next thing I see, the phone's restarting 

That was yesterday. This morning, I was in my car, and I had the phone on the seat next to me, I just happened to glance at it, and I see the android loading up screen (it had just restarted). Googling the problem didn't give me any solutions but gave me a whole lotta fear instead about faulty handsets and stuff.

Only difference I did was install Dolphin browser HD and try downloading a few youtube videos (which failed for some reason). Youtube videos through the app didn't stream either. Kept giving me the error "Sorry, video cannot be played".

Advice? Are there any apps or settings that are known to cause random restarts?

Thanks

Actually, I noticed that if I walk away from my wifi connection my droid still says I'm connected via the stock settings widge untill I try to load face book or a website. Then it trys to find another wifi to connect to. When it cant it doesn't automatically switch to 3G. I actually have to reboot. Not the same problem your having but a similar kinda glitch. 2.2 will be out soon. Rumor has it is it will unlock a lot memory for use.


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damarious25* 
Actually, I noticed that if I walk away from my wifi connection my droid still says I'm connected via the stock settings widge untill I try to load face book or a website. Then it trys to find another wifi to connect to. When it cant it doesn't automatically switch to 3G. I actually have to reboot. Not the same problem your having but a similar kinda glitch. 2.2 will be out soon. Rumor has it is it will unlock a lot memory for use.

You suggest I wait for 2.2? It's not that big of a problem right now. But o m f g. If you read some of the issues droid users have on the motorola website, it's so scary! It's like droid armageddon. I'll wait till 2.2 I guess. I'm sure they'll have stabilizing patches and bugs resolved. Plus this has to be an android issue not moto droid specific as I've read about this rebooting problem across all android devices.

Fingers crossed I guess


----------



## DemonSnake

Update: Two more random reboots after my last post. I'm slowly getting annoyed. Will use my mental resources and try and root out a problem here. I've got extended warranty for 3 years so I'm in no particular hurry to fight for my rights as a consumer


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DemonSnake*


Ummm guys? Bit of help here. Yesterday, my market kept giving me a network error please retry message even though I was connected via APN (browser pages loaded fine). I decided to give the phone a quick restart. Held the power button down and touched shut down. Next thing I see, the phone's restarting 

That was yesterday. This morning, I was in my car, and I had the phone on the seat next to me, I just happened to glance at it, and I see the android loading up screen (it had just restarted). Googling the problem didn't give me any solutions but gave me a whole lotta fear instead about faulty handsets and stuff.

Only difference I did was install Dolphin browser HD and try downloading a few youtube videos (which failed for some reason). Youtube videos through the app didn't stream either. Kept giving me the error "Sorry, video cannot be played".

Advice? Are there any apps or settings that are known to cause random restarts?

Thanks


I'd say first try removing the Dolphin browser, next try doing a factory reset. Are you running stock?


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


I'd say first try removing the Dolphin browser, next try doing a factory reset. Are you running stock?


Posting from my droid atm. Yeah man, running stock. Uninstalled dolphin HD, currently on 18 hrs uptime without a reboot. Come on Froyo!

Ps: what made you suggest removing dolphin?


----------



## Damarious25

I never liked dolphin.
loved the stock browser as i dont visit a lot of flash sites that require skyfire... was using orb with skyfire until the people at orb who have a "pay for" app found out you could use a mobile browser that did 100 times a better job decided to block access somehow. now no matter WHAT mobile browser i use to try and access my orb account the thing gets stuck in an infinite loading loop and i cant get in. rotted.

as for rooting the thing, i'm still on the fence. a lot of people praise it but from what i've read about froyo, i think froyo will do to the droid what i want to do, increase memory. i dont care for an overclock to be honest so i'm still holding off on rooting.

good luck with the random reboots. i'd seriously do a factory reset as random reboots would REALLY get under my skin. take an app inventory and reset the sucker. only reinstall the important apps.

EDIT. I still like the idea of rooting and will probably do it in the future as i've received a lot of help and advice to do so, I just haven't read enough about rooting... seems like when i search for info on rooting its ALL about overclocking the device. i need to do more research to find out the little things you can do as root user.


----------



## Dankebudz

soooooo, 2.2 = Downloading RAM??? LOL! awesome.


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


I never liked dolphin.
loved the stock browser as i dont visit a lot of flash sites that require skyfire... was using orb with skyfire until the people at orb who have a "pay for" app found out you could use a mobile browser that did 100 times a better job decided to block access somehow. now no matter WHAT mobile browser i use to try and access my orb account the thing gets stuck in an infinite loading loop and i cant get in. rotted.

as for rooting the thing, i'm still on the fence. a lot of people praise it but from what i've read about froyo, i think froyo will do to the droid what i want to do, increase memory. i dont care for an overclock to be honest so i'm still holding off on rooting.

good luck with the random reboots. i'd seriously do a factory reset as random reboots would REALLY get under my skin. take an app inventory and reset the sucker. only reinstall the important apps.

EDIT. I still like the idea of rooting and will probably do it in the future as i've received a lot of help and advice to do so, I just haven't read enough about rooting... seems like when i search for info on rooting its ALL about overclocking the device. i need to do more research to find out the little things you can do as root user.


Still going strong on that uptime. 19 hrs and counting. I think I'm cool with the factory reset for now. I'm quite positive about Google providing bug and stability fixes on Froyo along with all the tweaks and unlocks. So if my droid doesn't give me further problems I'm good the way it is.

Plus I use Estrongs File Explorer which has a good App backup option.

Next question guys - I added a new contact to my droid, name, phone number etc. Now when I go to compose a new text message and start typing the new contacts name in, it shows everyone else with a name starting with the same letters EXCEPT the new contact. Funny thing is, I've already sent and received messages from the new contact after adding her to my list. But whatever I try, her name doesn't show up in the auto complete drop down list like all the other names do! Even of people who I haven't ever sent or received texts from.

Ideas?


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dankebudz*


soooooo, 2.2 = Downloading RAM??? LOL! awesome.


Its not downloading. You see froyo is the RAM god. He's personally gonna find every machine and transform them, adding more RAM.

JUST GO LOOK IT UP

Edit. Now I don't feel so bad for not knowing a whole lot about the phone because there are people here who know a lot less. Look. Ok....


----------



## DemonSnake

**Crash update**

Was going strong, about 21 hrs of uptime or so. All I did was go into the media gallery to show a friend some photos. Scrolled through about 2 or 3 and then BAM...reboot.

Very good read on the above subject: http://androidforums.com/support-tro...llery-app.html


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DemonSnake*


**Crash update**

Was going strong, about 21 hrs of uptime or so. All I did was go into the media gallery to show a friend some photos. Scrolled through about 2 or 3 and then BAM...reboot.

Very good read on the above subject: http://androidforums.com/support-tro...llery-app.html



Did you factory reset yet?


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


Did you factory reset yet?


Could you please tell me what that does exactly? 
I have a few other things I want to try out before I do that. Like Delete certain folders from my SD card etc. Does factory reset delete everything?


----------



## GI_Manny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DemonSnake* 
Could you please tell me what that does exactly?
I have a few other things I want to try out before I do that. Like Delete certain folders from my SD card etc. Does factory reset delete everything?

factory reset deletes everything that isnt on your SD card. restores it to the factory default. kind of like reformating your pc


----------



## paras

hey guys do add me to the club coz just got the phone

and i have to say its just brilliant and the apps etc are just mind blowing

no way iam going back to iphone now ever


----------



## SpykeZ

Has anyone else had issues wih getting picture messages? Both he stock all and handscent sms wont download. I hit the button it says downloading but geta suck and ifthe screen times out the dkwnloadnhitton comes back. Im not rooted and running a moto droid


----------



## DemonSnake

So this happened to my droid today. Well started happening. LOL

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/tec...eling-off.html


----------



## shortfuse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Has anyone else had issues wih getting picture messages? Both he stock all and handscent sms wont download. I hit the button it says downloading but geta suck and ifthe screen times out the dkwnloadnhitton comes back. Im not rooted and running a moto droid


i have that problem with receiving MMS nessage fromwifes iPHONE


----------



## DemonSnake

**update**

64 hrs of uptime and counting. All's well. COME ON FROYO!!!


----------



## shortfuse

http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home...ily-love_money on my way out and saw this


----------



## Maestrotogo

I have both the Moto Droid and the HTC Incredible, and I am absolutely happy with the Android OS. I look forward to seeing what new phones will carry the DROID namesake.


----------



## pcnuttie

I got a question. I currently have the Droid and i hear so much good things about the HTC, is there a possibility i can just exchange my cell to get the HTC for free or what? What exactly does the HTC do?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


I got a question. I currently have the Droid and i hear so much good things about the HTC, is there a possibility i can just exchange my cell to get the HTC for free or what? What exactly does the HTC do?


it's not what does the HTC do, it's does droid do









HTC does everything the droid can, it's just about the form factor and what you want. I know a lot of people who don't like the HTC cause of the horrible battery life and no physical keyboard, but they like it cause it's got a faster CPU and it's thinner.

moto droid is fatter and heavier but has a physical keyboard and feels a lil more rugged.

All the androids do the same thing, unless their from AT&T...then your just getting whatever apple wants you to have. It's about how the phone feels in your hand and what features you like.

Personally I say if you want a faster phone, root the moto droid, get setcpu, OC the thing and wallah, you got something as fast as the HTC.

IF you wanna try the HTC and you got it from verizon, they have a program called...uhm.....something that's a trial, you have 30 days to bring it back and try a different phoine but you pay the restock fee of like 20-30 bucks.

I've had my moto droid for lil over a month now and I absolutely love it.

Oh and HTC can't do this...

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/14/g...belongs-video/


----------



## SpykeZ

I'm so collecting these


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
it's not what does the HTC do, it's does droid do









HTC does everything the droid can, it's just about the form factor and what you want. I know a lot of people who don't like the HTC cause of the horrible battery life and no physical keyboard, but they like it cause it's got a faster CPU and it's thinner.

moto droid is fatter and heavier but has a physical keyboard and feels a lil more rugged.

All the androids do the same thing, unless their from AT&T...then your just getting whatever apple wants you to have. It's about how the phone feels in your hand and what features you like.

Personally I say if you want a faster phone, root the moto droid, get setcpu, OC the thing and wallah, you got something as fast as the HTC.

IF you wanna try the HTC and you got it from verizon, they have a program called...uhm.....something that's a trial, you have 30 days to bring it back and try a different phoine but you pay the restock fee of like 20-30 bucks.

I've had my moto droid for lil over a month now and I absolutely love it.

Oh and HTC can't do this...

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/14/g...belongs-video/

Thats exactly what I did.







I have mine OC'd to 900mhz and I cannot tell the difference between the two.









Oh and BTW, the restocking fee (provided you are within 30 days from date of purchase) is $35.


----------



## SpykeZ

http://developer.android.com/sdk/and...ighlights.html

everyone needs to read this


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
http://developer.android.com/sdk/and...ighlights.html

everyone needs to read this
















Very nice +rep


----------



## Shadowclock

Launcher Pro just hit the scene. Very nice home replacement. Very slick and fast. Works on rooted or unrooted phones.









In case you missed it in the news section:
FROYO (Android 2.2) Improvements:

Quote:

*1) Improved Speed* -- Just as it was rumored, the next version of Android will have a JIT compiler, responsible for a significant (2x-5x) speed boost.

*2) Better Enterprise Support* -- The platform has lagged behind Windows Mobile and BlackBerry in terms of enterprise functionality, but FroYo will include over 20 new enterprise features. These include better Exchange support, with auto-discovery, improved security, and GAL lookup, and new device admin APIs.

*3) Cloud-to-Device API* -- Google services, Chrome extensions, and soon-to-be released Chrome apps will be able to sync with your Android device. If you need directions from Google Maps, it can be sent directly.

*4) Tethering* -- This was also a rumored feature for a few weeks. The feature will be in the "settings" menu, and clicking "portable wi-fi hotspot."

*5) New Browser* -- The Javascript interpreter in Chrome will be used in FroYo's native browser, offering a 2x-3x Javascript performance boost. Google's Vic Gundotra said it will be the fastest mobile browser available.

*6) Install apps on SD memory* -- One of the main problems people had with Android was that you could not install apps on your removable memory card, you were limited to the device's physical memory, which in some cases was quite limited. In FroYo, apps can be moved to, and launched from, the phone's SD card.

*7) Flash 10.1 and AIR support* -- This one is not a surprise, as Adobe and Google have both said this would be coming.

*8) Web-based Android Market* -- Without a doubt one of the weakest aspects of consuming apps on the Android Platform was that you were limited to only seeing what was shown on your mobile device's screen, which in most cases is not very appealing.

*9) App auto-updating* -- When an app you downloaded gets updated, you would get a notification that there was an update available in the Market. You'd have to navigate to the market and click OK three or four times per update just to get it installed. In FroYo, there will be an "Update All" icon, and the ability to check "allow automatic updating" when you download a new app. Apps can be purchased on the Web-based store and synced down to your Android device.

*10) Music Sync* -- Even though it's got a decent media player, Android devices have never had the music power that iPhone has with its built-in iPod functionality. With FroYo, however, users will be able to sync their local music collection with their Android device and stream wirelessly.
It's funny, a lot of these features are available currently for rooted phones only. Now if they just added in overclocking then I would unroot for sure.


----------



## Jimi

Yeah I've started using launcher pro to replace Helix 1. I find it snappier and it's app drawer is perfect. Has the 2.1 button, but doesn't have the whole cube 3d thing, just a flat black surface. I just wish that the tray could let you pin different apps, but I'm sure he's working on it.

I'm really glad it looks like Google is taking a hint from the android community and adding many of the features that the rooted users have developed. There will always be things that will require root, but soon they may kill off the need for ROMs, except for maybe themed ones.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


Yeah I've started using launcher pro to replace Helix 1. I find it snappier and it's app drawer is perfect. Has the 2.1 button, but doesn't have the whole cube 3d thing, just a flat black surface. I just wish that the tray could let you pin different apps, but I'm sure he's working on it.

I'm really glad it looks like Google is taking a hint from the android community and adding many of the features that the rooted users have developed. There will always be things that will require root, but soon they may kill off the need for ROMs, except for maybe themed ones.


The author of Launcher Pro is indeed working on letting you choose the pinned apps.

No matter what 2.2 is I will still want to overclock the droid and that is something that Motorola or Droid will never allow. That being said I am sure the custom ROMs will have Froyo before the OTA hits just like they did with 2.1.


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Launcher Pro just hit the scene. Very nice home replacement. Very slick and fast. Works on rooted or unrooted phones.









In case you missed it in the news section:
FROYO (Android 2.2) Improvements:

It's funny, a lot of these features are available currently for rooted phones only. Now if they just added in overclocking then I would unroot for sure.


I was watching the Live stream on Youtube! can't wait for this stuff to hit the stands









EDIT: I saw the reviews for Launcher Pro. Have you seen Zeam?


----------



## Damarious25

helix has been my fav so far.


----------



## Zippit

home++ is my favorite.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


home++ is my favorite.










theres one were beta testing on droidforums.net called zeam, still working on getting landscape snazzy but it's by far the best replacement I've used yet. Give it a try


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


theres one were beta testing on droidforums.net called zeam, still working on getting landscape snazzy but it's by far the best replacement I've used yet. Give it a try










Lol, thats exactly what I said just 2 posts ago


----------



## SpykeZ

Nothing wrong with. More mentiong of it


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
Nothing wrong with. More mentiong of it









Zeams definitely worth 2 mentions








Still using it


----------



## SpykeZ

Just a heads up gameloft 3d has some awesome games comming. I got dungeon hunter installed manually since their site to buy it broken but its a badd ass hack n slash


----------



## DemonSnake

Where did you get it from. I'm currently playing Asphalt 5 which is brutal too


----------



## SpykeZ

Well....publicly I cant tell you how or where as I did it in such a way they wouldnt be to happy about


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Well....publicly I cant tell you how or where as I did it in such a way they wouldnt be to happy about


Dungeon hunter is awesome!!! I love the control scheme too


----------



## shortfuse

fora long time i hadhadthisphone i never bought anything from the market. as of two days ago i finally made my first purchasedon the market, ROM MANAGER lol now can sum1 tell me how to install the boot animation without going thru the re-activation and re downloading of all my apps?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


fora long time i hadhadthisphone i never bought anything from the market. as of two days ago i finally made my first purchasedon the market, ROM MANAGER lol now can sum1 tell me how to install the boot animation without going thru the re-activation and re downloading of all my apps?


it would have taken you less time to ask google and get an instant answer than it would have to ask here and wait lol


----------



## Shooter116

Offical Droid II (shadow) pic?

http://gizmodo.com/5545366/is-this-t...a-droid-shadow


----------



## shortfuse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


it would have taken you less time to ask google and get an instant answer than it would have to ask here and wait lol


 funny was i thought about that when i got done typing my orignal message lol


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


funny was i thought about that when i got done typing my orignal message lol












http://androidforums.com/all-things-...gured-out.html

http://androidcommunity.com/forums/f...his-how-18628/


----------



## shortfuse

funny how u get tired of ur phne.... then u see another app that makes u love ur phne again and again... gotta love gmote, jrom manager, cyanogen, by the way has anyone seen a 3d home browser for the droid? ive seen it on an htc g1.


----------



## Shooter116

What do you mean by 3D home browser? Something like Slide Screen?

http://slidescreenhome.com/


----------



## shortfuse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


What do you mean by 3D home browser? Something like Slide Screen?

http://slidescreenhome.com/


3d cube from linux and g1


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
3d cube from linux and g1

You mean GDE.


----------



## shortfuse

yes gde...


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
3d cube from linux and g1

helixlauncher?


----------



## shortfuse

errr nope. i saw it on the old g1 phones when i was watching TV. show called leverage. he was switching screens and it was a 3d cube.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


errr nope. i saw it on the old g1 phones when i was watching TV. show called leverage. he was switching screens and it was a 3d cube.


Well what i'm saying is he could have had 2.1 + root on his G1, with either a ported Nexus One 3D app cube, or running helixlauncher since the phone would support it if its running 2.1.

Unless you mean something completely different than the 3d app cube that comes stock on the Nexus one... if that's the case then you shoulda been more specific


----------



## DemonSnake

Any idea when 2.2's actually hitting the mainstream? I keep going into phone updates on my moto milestone (2.1) and it's not available yet. Apparently the ripped N1 version is out, but I'm waiting for official releases.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DemonSnake*


Any idea when 2.2's actually hitting the mainstream? I keep going into phone updates on my moto milestone (2.1) and it's not available yet. Apparently the ripped N1 version is out, but I'm waiting for official releases.


Motorola says "in the near future" for the official 2.2 to roll out, but never exactly estimated a release date. I would say sit tight and don't get your hopes up just yet. Because it could take a while for carriers to finish with it. I wouldn't bother with checking for updates this soon, it will only make you want it more


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


Motorola says "in the near future" for the official 2.2 to roll out, but never exactly estimated a release date. I would say sit tight and don't get your hopes up just yet. Because it could take a while for carriers to finish with it. I wouldn't bother with checking for updates this soon, it will only make you want it more










I seen that posted yesterday on other sites..

I will wait for google to release it and then do the manual update. OTAs take way to long for VZW to release.....and I work for them.


----------



## Shooter116

Sounds like a plan to me. Me, I don't want to lose root, but once those custom ROM's start rolling in with Froyo... i'll be all over it!


----------



## identitycrisis

Sign me up, just got mine on sunday, and look what showed up from Amazon today:
woulda cost me like $150 at a store, got it for $26 shipped from amazon with the cc promo lol:


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *identitycrisis* 
Sign me up, just got mine on sunday, and look what showed up from Amazon today:
woulda cost me like $150 at a store, got it for $26 shipped from amazon with the cc promo lol:










That's a great deal man. I usually get the 75 cent covers for the phone but haven't had a need for the rest.

As for Froyo update...I know you remember how long it took for them to roll out 2.1 after their first mention of it....DO NOT hold your breath. No reason to check your phone for updates either. OCN will be on it right when it comes out and I am sure we will have an update quickly here as well.

Custom ROMs don't even have it ready yet for the Droid and I would assume they will get it pretty soon here for me to test. Will let you guys know how it goes


----------



## clark_b

I want to join!

for anyone who's curious I'm running CyanogenMod 5.0.7 with bekit's 5-slot 1.0ghz low-voltage kernel......its super fast


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


That's a great deal man. I usually get the 75 cent covers for the phone but haven't had a need for the rest.

As for Froyo update...I know you remember how long it took for them to roll out 2.1 after their first mention of it....DO NOT hold your breath. No reason to check your phone for updates either. OCN will be on it right when it comes out and I am sure we will have an update quickly here as well.

Custom ROMs don't even have it ready yet for the Droid and I would assume they will get it pretty soon here for me to test. Will let you guys know how it goes










hah thanks, only issue is, the phone won't fit in the docks with the case, I bought one advertised as 1mm thick in hopes









I am going to have to live with that. I was hoping the car one would be a cradle instead of a snap on, but it isnt. live and learn.

The guy at BB is a good salesman,. he took a key to that brand screen protector and it didn't leave any marks!

I work in some harsh environments, and want something that was going to protect the screen for sure. I fell for it I suppose. So I bought one at BB and will return it since I got it on amazon for half off. Haha


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


he took a key to that brand screen protector and it didn't leave any marks!

I work in some harsh environments, and want something that was going to protect the screen for sure.


The glass of the phone itself can do that too.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
The glass of the phone itself can do that too.

Wasn't going to say anything but yea...not that many of us have tested it


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Wasn't going to say anything but yea...not that many of us have tested it









Wow, now I feel even dumber, I never read that, the screen is ultra durable or something?


----------



## JMCB

So my brother came over to the house the other day to show me this phone. I wish I weren't stuck in this ****ty T-Mobile contract...


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *identitycrisis* 
Wow, now I feel even dumber, I never read that, the screen is ultra durable or something?

it's actually a really high class glass they used on it. I'll see if I can get the info on that.

As for the invisishield glass protector, it's military grade, they actually use that same stuff on helicopter blades to keep small debris from chipping them


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMCB* 
So my brother came over to the house the other day to show me this phone. I wish I weren't stuck in this ****ty T-Mobile contract...

Heh, I waited and waited, the day I got out of contract I went and picked it up.

I hope the screen protector can be justified some how, I really work in some nasty areas... I guess its nice to know the screen is ultra durable!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *identitycrisis* 
Wow, now I feel even dumber, I never read that, the screen is ultra durable or something?

It's made from Gorilla Glass.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMCB* 
So my brother came over to the house the other day to show me this phone. I wish I weren't stuck in this ****ty T-Mobile contract...

That's ok the smartphone market is exploding right now with new phones. By the time your contract is up for renewal there will be a ton of great phones to choose from.


----------



## Tom1121

Hey guys I need a guide on rooting and flashing roms. The one on the OP is a broken link. I want to be able to overclock and things like that. If anyone can pm me these things I'll rep you and give you an e-hug.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tom1121*


Hey guys I need a guide on rooting and flashing roms. The one on the OP is a broken link. I want to be able to overclock and things like that. If anyone can pm me these things I'll rep you and give you an e-hug.


How to root

As for installing roms...my suggestion would be to download (Purchase if you want more options) ROM Manager from the market and install the ROMs through there. Easiest way to do it. The author of the app maintains his own site as well:

www.Cyanogenmod.com


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Wasn't going to say anything but yea...not that many of us have tested it

















YouTube- Motorola Droid Scratch Test

And I tried it myself.


----------



## Shooter116

I can vouch for the screen too! I used a razorblade though.. with extreme confidence. Not a scratch on it either. After that I put my screen protector on, which now has scratches on it lol.


----------



## identitycrisis

So I put that stupid screen on, far from perfect, seems like it stretched from putting it on. Stupid POS, what a waste of 10 bucks....

/end rage


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


So I put that stupid screen on, far from perfect, seems like it stretched from putting it on. Stupid POS, what a waste of 10 bucks....

/end rage


Which one did you buy? The better ones for these screens are usually the ones that static cling, and don't use any liquids or moisture at all.


----------



## SpykeZ

Whats the easy way to overclock to 800mhz using the nandroid backup method? I did a google search but I get garbled responses on everything.

evilboot8-nand.zip

I was trying to find that one and do a restore with that but I can't find the damned file anywhere


----------



## shortfuse

download the low voltage bekit kernel from ROM MANAGER and download OVERCLOCK WIDGET from the market..


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
Which one did you buy? The better ones for these screens are usually the ones that static cling, and don't use any liquids or moisture at all.

this was a zagg screen protector, its sticky on the back, but has you apply some sort of liquid on the back to help apply it. but it spread

this is it: http://www.zagg.com/invisibleshield/...ns-shields.php

but I didn't pay $25 Haha

I am also kinda pissed all the accessories fit to the droid so I cant keep any kind of case on it, I guess I should have assumed that.


----------



## DemonSnake

There's these Android Tablet PC's on the market I had no idea about!!! I think I'm going to get one


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DemonSnake* 
There's these Android Tablet PC's on the market I had no idea about!!! I think I'm going to get one 

I would be mildly interested if their was a team of people in the android community that would be making/updating ROMs for it. I don't like the idea of having a stagnant OS on it.


----------



## Jimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
I would be mildly interested if their was a team of people in the android community that would be making/updating ROMs for it. I don't like the idea of having a stagnant OS on it.

Agreed, this is why I'm so happy I got a droid. The incredible and all the other latest new android phones don't have cyanogen (the evo finally just got rooted i think). I'm always going to make sure my next upgrade has this ability. But maybe in the future we might not even want ROMs. For example, look at froyo. Google definitely took a hint. They copied cyanogen's built in tethering function and even made the wifi tether app built in also. Slowly all the features we are using will become integrated and become stock. Only thing that the custom ROMs do is give the Google devs some ideas.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


Agreed, this is why I'm so happy I got a droid. The incredible and all the other latest new android phones don't have cyanogen (the evo finally just got rooted i think). I'm always going to make sure my next upgrade has this ability. But maybe in the future we might not even want ROMs. For example, look at froyo. Google definitely took a hint. They copied cyanogen's built in tethering function and even made the wifi tether app built in also. Slowly all the features we are using will become integrated and become stock. Only thing that the custom ROMs do is give the Google devs some ideas.



apps2sd as well is a huge one


----------



## shortfuse

im buying this.... http://chinagrabber.com/7-android-ta...apad-m003.aspx


----------



## Nhb93

Only thing you have to worry about is that it's from China...

I'm thinking about rooting, since everyone says it's so good. I'm just worried about the apps I have, mainly the games that I don't want to have to replay. I might just wait for 2.2, since I don't do anything on unrooted that I think I need to root for, but it's something to do.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Ok, I know it's probably been mentioned before, but...

I have google voice setup to make and receive all calls (domestic and international) on my Droid. I've been looking around, but I've seen some people on the interwebs say that Google Voice uses my Minutes. Is this true, or does it not use any minutes, and in theory I could go the whole month without using one minute?

Edit, nevermind, I checked on my usage on verizonwireless.com and it had it calling my own number.

Edit 2: Why the heck does google voice call my verizon phone number to call using my google voice number? Madness!


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Only thing you have to worry about is that it's from China...

I'm thinking about rooting, since everyone says it's so good. I'm just worried about the apps I have, mainly the games that I don't want to have to replay. I might just wait for 2.2, since I don't do anything on unrooted that I think I need to root for, but it's something to do.










The extra freedom you get from root is very worth it, it's time consuming but really, the time you spent actually rooting is only 10 mins at most, the rest is phone restarts and downloading files. After backing up your droid with nandroid it'll backup games saves and all that so you can just copy paste.


----------



## Dankebudz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damarious25* 
Its not downloading. You see froyo is the RAM god. He's personally gonna find every machine and transform them, adding more RAM.

JUST GO LOOK IT UP

Edit. Now I don't feel so bad for not knowing a whole lot about the phone because there are people here who know a lot less. Look. Ok....

you took the bait.... Plz explain to me why I can't download RAM now....

Sorry it's been awhile since I've updated the members list and junk. Added new people and updated my app list!


----------



## shortfuse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Only thing you have to worry about is that it's from China...

I'm thinking about rooting, since everyone says it's so good. I'm just worried about the apps I have, mainly the games that I don't want to have to replay. I might just wait for 2.2, since I don't do anything on unrooted that I think I need to root for, but it's something to do.










so is everything else... china u.s hencho in mexico its all the same to me, im buying this just toslap it on the face whoever owns an iPAD plus its a good idea to have a tablet tho i'llbe using this jsut to watch movie for the kids. ANDROID FTW!!!!


----------



## Dankebudz

Also, What's a good home replacement. I'm not rooted and don't mind paying for one.

Annnnnd what's a good way to back up everything on my droid??? Like contacts, apps, and everything else... Or is automatically saved somewhere by the mighty google corp?? Is it even possible to flash it back to where I want it to (wherever I back up to, not a factory reset) if need be??


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dankebudz* 
Also, What's a good home replacement. I'm not rooted and don't mind paying for one.

Annnnnd what's a good way to back up everything on my droid??? Like contacts, apps, and everything else... Or is automatically saved somewhere by the mighty google corp?? Is it even possible to flash it back to where I want it to (wherever I back up to, not a factory reset) if need be??

1) It's still in beta but I personally love Zeam. I've been trying to break it and find everything wrong that I could, theres only one lil compat problem with beautiful widgets and other than that it seems to be damn good now. Pretty quick as well.

2) do a nandroid backup. Saves EVERYTHING on your phone.
http://forum.droidmod.org/index.php?...ic,1004.0.html


----------



## TestECull

I love my droid. Air Horn, AK47, soundboards out the wazoo....lulz are guaranteed


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TestECull*


I love my droid. Air Horn, AK47, soundboards out the wazoo....lulz are guaranteed










Judging by your post. Welcome to the thread


----------



## GI_Manny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TestECull* 
I love my droid. Air Horn, AK47, soundboards out the wazoo....lulz are guaranteed









i just download the David Lee Roth soundboard. so great!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TestECull*


I love my droid. Air Horn, AK47, soundboards out the wazoo....lulz are guaranteed










They could do away with most of those soundboards and I wouldn't lose any sleep.

Would like some Anime soundboards though


----------



## Nhb93

Well if someone else buys that tablet, and tests it out for OCN, I might consider it. It would be sweet to mock the iPad owners since it costs less than half the cheapest model.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Well if someone else buys that tablet, and tests it out for OCN, I might consider it. It would be sweet to mock the iPad owners since it costs less than half the cheapest model.

I'd rather have an EEEPad with Froyo on it


----------



## shortfuse

well so far im trying to contact peepsfrom china and japan about android tablet that uses android 2.1 so far no good news. i mite buy this just for the heck of it, i mean look at the price. 180.00 its reasonable, and if i dont like it im sure i can find sum1 to buy it for 100.00, just curious tho. how hard would it be to update this with a 2.1? i mean im sure the hardware is compatible with the newer OS.


----------



## SpykeZ

For any of you who are rooted and want to overclock easily. Get this
















http://code.google.com/p/milestone-overclock/

I thought it was too good to be true. So I downloaded it and a system info app and sure enough it said 800mhz, (im using the moto droid btw) so I thought maybe it was a prank so I load up dungeon hunters which can run like butt on the droid later on and sure enough, i wasn't lied to, the game stopped lagging and I could finally play it!

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

They also recommend using setcpu to define better cpu usage









You can install directly from the website if your keen on doing it that way instead


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


For any of you who are rooted and want to overclock easily. Get this
















http://code.google.com/p/milestone-overclock/

I thought it was too good to be true. So I downloaded it and a system info app and sure enough it said 800mhz, (im using the moto droid btw) so I thought maybe it was a prank so I load up dungeon hunters which can run like butt on the droid later on and sure enough, i wasn't lied to, the game stopped lagging and I could finally play it!

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

They also recommend using setcpu to define better cpu usage










You can install directly from the website if your keen on doing it that way instead


If you're rooted there are a ton of ways to overclock your phone









I had mine up to 1300 at one point but decided on a low voltage 1100 right now.

SetCPU is a paid app to get exactly the speed you want. Flashing different kernals allow you to go higher and get different voltages.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


If you're rooted there are a ton of ways to overclock your phone









I had mine up to 1300 at one point but decided on a low voltage 1100 right now.

SetCPU is a paid app to get exactly the speed you want. Flashing different kernals allow you to go higher and get different voltages.


Oh I know all that, but with this app theres no need to flash different kernals, it just does it on the fly







but we all have our ways we like doing it, there is no wrong way.

oh...and ROFLMAO, thanks for putting my post in your sig hahaha


----------



## SpykeZ

Guys, I have the needed files and all for the froyo update














We were asked not to post such files anywhere else without permission first so I'm just waiting for authorization to share with you guys









Quote:



When you normally think about performing an OS upgrade, a performance increase is not in the same sentence. However Google is completely changing the game. With an early version of Android 2.2 Froyo running on the Droid we ran Quadrant to see where we stand. Previously our stock Droid scored 360 and overclocked to 800 mhz a score of 507. Tonight we nailed a 818 at stock speed and 2.2 Stay tuned, we'll have a special treat for you soon!


Someone OC'd 2.2 to 800mhz and nailed like a score of 1025


----------



## SpykeZ

Well here you go, courtesy of droidforums.net and the members responsible for the work they did. So thanks to them







*You are responsible for anything that happens to the phone, do not blame me or anyone else mentioned in this post.*

Source for Froyo Relase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miami1683*


Well You heard me post about it ealier tonight. I have also made reference to this for weeks.

What has this and every other Android community wanted? Well Froyo of course for whatever device you are carrying!!!

Well thanks to MDW and P3Droid we have the full rom YES that's right the full ROM for public release!!!!

This is actually 2.2 Froyo RC build for us to play with. Only at MDW or Droidforums will you find this file!!!

A special thanks needs to be sent out to BBcrackman, P3,Olta and the MDW staff!!!! Without them and our relationship with them none of this would be possible!!!!

***Please do not post links on other websites without permission***

I know that everyone has been waiting for this to drop, including me. So without futher teasing or foreplay. Jump into the forum and get your froyo download.

Disclaimer: At this time the kernel has been changed to protect the original source, (you loose wifi) The original file has everything working at this point in time.

Downloads:
These files are nandroid backups. You must download them, extract them, and then place in the appropriate folder.

Install Instructions Clockwork Recovery:
1) Download file
2) Extract folder named 2010-06-05.06.15.32
3) Place folder 2010-06-05.06.15.32 in the /sdcard/clockwork/backup folder on your sdcard
4) Restart phone in recovery
5) Go to nandroid, select restore, select the above folder and press the camera button.

Install Instructions SP Recovery:
1) Download file
2) Extract folder named froyo-BS-20100605-0547
3) Place BS-20100605-0547 in the /sdcard/nandroid folder on your sdcard
4) Restart phone in recovery
5) Go to Backup/Restore, select advanced restore, select the above folder and press the camera button.

Clockwork Recovery Nandroid:

Download 1

mirror #1

mirror #2

SP Recovery Nandroid:

Download 1

mirror #1

mirror #2

added to the fun is www.mydroidfiles.com/downloads/P3DF-Flash.zip

flash

Instructions for installing flash are dowenload the file. Extract the files via 7zip or a like program. Move the full APK to your card ( I put mine in the download file) install using astro or a like app. Enjoy

www.mydroidfiles.com/downloads/update.zip

above are the root files needed for SPrecover root. Please just falsh as an update zip and it should give SU permissions back


2.2 overclocking kernals and wifi fix

Stock speeds benchmark.









And whatever this guy oc'd to is nuts lmao


----------



## esocid

Thanks for sharing the froyo







. I'll be waiting for the koush/cyanogenmod release though, but I hope others use it. I didn't know P3droid was so active. I like his kernel over bekit's for cyanogenmod.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esocid* 
Thanks for sharing the froyo







. I'll be waiting for the koush/cyanogenmod release though, but I hope others use it. I didn't know P3droid was so active. I like his kernel over bekit's for cyanogenmod.

I'm on froyo as we speak







Still working on getting it rooted so I can go back to OC'd

Just a headsup for everyone, after installing froyo a lot of thought it was extremely laggy, just give it about 20 minutes or so to calm down, after that it's snappy


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
I'm on froyo as we speak







Still working on getting it rooted so I can go back to OC'd

Just a headsup for everyone, after installing froyo a lot of thought it was extremely laggy, just give it about 20 minutes or so to calm down, after that it's snappy

On your Moto Droid?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
On your Moto Droid?

yes sir, running better and quicker than ever


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


yes sir, running better and quicker than ever










Mmmm I might have to do that tonite......Mmmm....


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Mmmm I might have to do that tonite......Mmmm....










go for it







some pretty cool features. They reworked the camera so theres a lot more settings and just seems to flow better. Video you can turn the LED on for night recording. It's so damn snappier etc. If your already rooted and got sprecovery and what not it's really not a long process at all.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


go for it







some pretty cool features. They reworked the camera so theres a lot more settings and just seems to flow better. Video you can turn the LED on for night recording. It's so damn snappier etc. If your already rooted and got sprecovery and what not it's really not a long process at all.


Umrooted.....but I had SP Recovery and RSD Lite handy.







So I guess I am almost done.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Umrooted.....but I had SP Recovery and RSD Lite handy.







So I guess I am almost done.










Oh definetly, most of the rooting process is just rebooting and downloading the files. The actual root and update process is pretty quick. Just make sure you do a data/cache wipe in sprecovery first


----------



## bluedevil

Unpacking the system image now....


----------



## bluedevil

Did I do something wrong? All I see is a loop with the DROID letters and the eye.


----------



## Tom1121

Which rom did you try and install? The kernal that came with it might of been too high of an overclock. You can pm me if you want and i'll help ya.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tom1121* 
Which rom did you try and install? The kernal that came with it might of been too high of an overclock. You can pm me if you want and i'll help ya.

I dunno....trying to go back to rooted 2.1 atm.


----------



## SpykeZ

did you do a whipe of the chache and data in sprecovery?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
did you do a whipe of the chache and data in sprecovery?

Gonna do this again......with that 1st.


----------



## Tom1121

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
I dunno....trying to go back to rooted 2.1 atm.

Like spyke said make sure you format everything and wipe everything then install.


----------



## Tom1121

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
did you do a whipe of the chache and data in sprecovery?

Spyke how does 2.2 compare to say Bugless Beast?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Gonna do this again......with that 1st.

also when doing the advanced recovery only choose the options for the files that are with the package, so the 2.2 only included boot and system so choose those two.


----------



## bluedevil

I got it to go.....god that took forever. Signing into my Gmail account now....


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tom1121*


Spyke how does 2.2 compare to say Bugless Beast?


I dunno, I don't have a need for those custom roms, but i can say theres -320% lag, screen switching and all that is so fluid with launcher pro it's awesome. Froyo rocks


----------



## shortfuse

so this version of froyo works with rooted droid?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


so this version of froyo works with rooted droid?


yes


----------



## bluedevil

This is sooooo wicked fast! Ran Stanford and got a score of 1249!


----------



## r2tbone

My first Droid died on me 6/1/10, it bricked for no reason. (build week 42/09)

I got my new in 6/4/10 shipped from Verizon and I was worried that it was a refurb but the build date is 21/10, which was last week.

I thought I would post this because, I was an early adopter of the Droid (I got lucky that my contract was up 2 weeks before it dropped) and I am wondering if anyone else who got their Droid early (Nov09) has had any problems?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


This is sooooo wicked fast! Ran Stanford and got a score of 1249!

























Glad your liking it bro. Go to the market and search for launcherpro







best launcher to date.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
















Glad your liking it bro. Go to the market and search for launcherpro







best launcher to date.


Yep been running that for a good month now.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Yep been running that for a good month now.









Try one of the OC'ing kernals. 800mhz on this phone ROOOCKS, seems to run cooler too during apps, dunno if it's cause it doesn't have to work as hard to process stuff or what.

http://www.mydroidfiles.com/download...-v32kernel.zip

just rename it to update.zip and you shoudl know how to do the rest in SPRecovery.

Just go to isntall, allow install from sd card then click the install button and wallah. Get set cpu and put it up to 800mhz.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Try one of the OC'ing kernals. 800mhz on this phone ROOOCKS, seems to run cooler too during apps, dunno if it's cause it doesn't have to work as hard to process stuff or what.

http://www.mydroidfiles.com/download...-v32kernel.zip

just rename it to update.zip and you shoudl know how to do the rest in SPRecovery.

Just go to isntall, allow install from sd card then click the install button and wallah. Get set cpu and put it up to 800mhz.


Lol....seems I am always 2 steps ahead of you, been running at 1ghz since yesterday.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Lol....seems I am always 2 steps ahead of you, been running at 1ghz since yesterday.

oh well woohoo to you









anywho, seems these idiots still havent' fixed the notorious bug with gmail where it gets stuck on sending and won't do just that, send the damn email. It's been a problem since android came out and they still haven't fixed it?


----------



## Dankebudz

Me and my producer/DJ Friend (and electro-musical sensai) were wondering if it would somehow be possible to run Serato on a Droid?? Entirely pointless - the screen would be so small and finding tracks in the library would be hard - BUT it would be so cool!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


oh well woohoo to you









anywho, seems these idiots still havent' fixed the notorious bug with gmail where it gets stuck on sending and won't do just that, send the damn email. It's been a problem since android came out and they still haven't fixed it?


Mmmm I don't get it, or I just don't notice it.
















I have noticed a vast improvement on battery life with 2.2, not saying my 1ghz OC is helping.


----------



## shortfuse

ok so i followed instruction restored the file while it was install it gave me an error on the E file dont really know what it was, right now phone still rebooting. what the hell? WIFI wont enable


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


ok so i followed instruction restored the file while it was install it gave me an error on the E file dont really know what it was, right now phone still rebooting. what the hell? WIFI wont enable


if you read the post it was said you'll lose wifi, unless you use the OC'ing kernals at the bottom which has the wifi fix in them, so..don't shoot me


----------



## shortfuse

lol yeah i skipped reading that part lol imma do this when i come back from vaca right now i need the phoneto work so i dont wanan take the risk...


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


lol yeah i skipped reading that part lol imma do this when i come back from vaca right now i need the phoneto work so i dont wanan take the risk...


I recommend starting with the 800MHz one first. The performance kick it gives is amazing and I haven't really seen that much a need for anything faster to warrant the battery murder. Do make sure you install setcpu tho! Have your phone downclock to like 300mhz when it sleeps and it'll ramp up your battery time a whole heck uvalot and it's sleeping so it doesn't need THAT much cpu power.


----------



## shortfuse

i dont use SETCPU i use OCwidget since its free sorry the chinese in me likes it CHEAP... lol so how do i install p3's kernel?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
i dont use SETCPU i use OCwidget since its free sorry the chinese in me likes it CHEAP... lol so how do i install p3's kernel?

Download the speed you'd like to OC to, rename it to update.zip, put it in the root of your SD card IE not in a folder.

Boot into SP Recovery, scroll down to install, and then click on ALLOW update.zip from sdcard, then select to APPLY update.zip from sdcard (deprecated) watch the status it should go through the process and then say reboot to continue, reboot phone

It seems like a LOT of steps but it really isn't, takes like a whole 2 minutes.


----------



## shortfuse

its pretty much the same step when i rooted the phone, however i still have the update.zip file when i rooted the phone. do i delete the old update.zip or what? thats the part im lost.


----------



## bluedevil

Yep its that easy.









SpykeZ, your Droid doing good?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


its pretty much the same step when i rooted the phone, however i still have the update.zip file when i rooted the phone. do i delete the old update.zip or what? thats the part im lost.


yup, delete the old .zip it's irrelevant.

And yep, my droid is doing better than when I bought it














LOOVE FROYO! LOOOOVE LAUNCHER PRO!! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE....everything really.


----------



## SpykeZ

YouTube- windows 95 on android
win95 on the android lol


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


YouTube- windows 95 on android

win95 on the android lol



Too funny......you can't believe the ohhs and awes I got at work when I showed my coworkers Froyo on my Moto Droid.







Most of them were like, wow! How did you do that? Then I show them this bench......then their mouths really drop!


----------



## Jimi

Wow people still use SPRecovery? Clockworkmod started to drastically surpass it a LONG time ago, although I don't know how the latest version compares, but clockwork pretty much does everything you can imagine.

I'm not going to bother with froyo until cyanogenmod 6. No point.

Thanks for the froyo baseband update, though!


----------



## Damarious25

rooting seems to be getting easier all the time. thanks to spykez and bluedevil for keeping this thread going. thanks to others as well. i havent been on in a while and have a few messages to send.

anyways, i've still never rooted but i have done factory resets with clearing the cache. i'm not worried about keeping contacts or downloads. so rooting seems like something i want to do with the mentioned 800 oc with 300mhz while in sleep.

so, my question is, how hard is it to unroot and go back to stock if im interested in the official froyo once released? is this a once you do it theres no turning back? when people say "backup before you root", is that for contacts and downloads or is there more to it? if i know i can just do a factory reset (or something similar) to get back to stock phone, i'll root tonight..............


----------



## Damarious25

Oh, also, I invested in the seido Innocell 2800mAh Extended Life Battery.

as stated on the site:

Quote:

1. Fully Charge the Battery After Each Drain -- Because our battery exceeds the amount that the Droid's firmware can handle, you will need to charge it beyond 100% as your battery meter may suggest. Meaning that after your Droid "thinks" that is full, you need to leave it in there for an additional 2-3 hours to fully charge the battery.

2. Rebooting -- You might find the battery meter reading 40-50% halfway through the day. If that is the case, you will need to restart the droid, once you do that, you will get an accurate reading on the meter. You will only need to do this once, because subsequent rebooting will give you consistent and accurate readings.
It does make my phone last longer which is nice, but I have to reboot a few times a day and I never know when I'm on the "final reboot" and the thing will die. I was hoping froyo would have something to fix this so I get an accurate reading all the time without having to reboot. i've tried different battery meter apps but they all have the same problem.

ideas?


----------



## Shooter116

@Damarious

The easiest way I know of to unroot and go back to stock is to use RSDLite and flash the .SBF file for Android 2.0.1. After that, you can install the stock 2.1 update over 2.0.1 and then you'll have the official 2.1 again. Once you are back at this point, you can even flash the SPRecovery .SBF file over stock 2.1 and you'll be right back with a rooted Droid running stock 2.1

THEN you can go further and install your favorite 2.1 based ROM again. You can pretty much loop this procedure over and over. As long as you follow directions you won't have any problems.

If you were just wanting to unroot, then you would just stop after installing 2.1 over 2.0.1. Flashing the .SBF for SPRecovery will root your phone and potentially stop your chances of having the OTA pushed to your phone.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


rooting seems to be getting easier all the time. thanks to spykez and bluedevil for keeping this thread going. thanks to others as well. i havent been on in a while and have a few messages to send.

anyways, i've still never rooted but i have done factory resets with clearing the cache. i'm not worried about keeping contacts or downloads. so rooting seems like something i want to do with the mentioned 800 oc with 300mhz while in sleep.

so, my question is, how hard is it to unroot and go back to stock if im interested in the official froyo once released? is this a once you do it theres no turning back? when people say "backup before you root", is that for contacts and downloads or is there more to it? if i know i can just do a factory reset (or something similar) to get back to stock phone, i'll root tonight.............. 


Well with SPRecovery (or clockwork i have no experience with) you just make a full backup file of your phone, takes a few minutes for it. Then if you root yadda yadda, just boot up SPR click restore, choose your unrooted backup, it restore, reboot, wallah, your back to unrooted, 5-8 minutes or so.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Well with SPRecovery (or clockwork i have no experience with) you just make a full backup file of your phone, takes a few minutes for it. Then if you root yadda yadda, just boot up SPR click restore, choose your unrooted backup, it restore, reboot, wallah, your back to unrooted, 5-8 minutes or so.


Yep pretty much.


----------



## lewblue83

oh man i just rooted my phone and installed froyo. WOW that was pretty easy. a little time consuming, but you definitely dont need to be a programmer or C++ expert lmao.

i overclocked it to 1ghz and im in love with my droid again. Screw the Incredible. Keep waiting for those backorders and ill be enjoying my 2.2 rooted and overclocked droid. LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lewblue83* 
oh man i just rooted my phone and installed froyo. WOW that was pretty easy. a little time consuming, but you definitely dont need to be a programmer or C++ expert lmao.

i overclocked it to 1ghz and im in love with my droid again. Screw the Incredible. Keep waiting for those backorders and ill be enjoying my 2.2 rooted and overclocked droid. LOVE IT!!!!!

put launcherpro on there as well, it'll speed things up even more







Also use setcpu to set your profiles for when the phone sleeps (when you turn off the scree) to like 300mhz, your phone isn't being used then so it doesn't need the CPU power so it'll save you a great chunk of battery. You can do the same for when it's charging if you want.

Congrats on the root though


----------



## shortfuse

ok im trying this again, with the current fix and such.. any known issue with 2.2 yet? i know moto torch dont work so im wondering what else i should expect.... ijsut did the update.zip still getting errors on enabling WIFI. and why is it googlemaps unsuccesfully installed?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
ok im trying this again, with the current fix and such.. any known issue with 2.2 yet? i know moto torch dont work so im wondering what else i should expect.... ijsut did the update.zip still getting errors on enabling WIFI. and why is it googlemaps unsuccesfully installed?

Ugh, im going to have to highlight the part where it says wifi will be disabled unless using one of the OC'ing kernals.

And just reinstall googlemaps from the market, it's a hit or miss.


----------



## shortfuse

nevermind i figured it out... for some odd reason when u change file to update.zip. itand save it onur SD card. it shows the file name as update.zip.zip, so i went ahaead and change it on my computer by just update... and the .zip is auto stll no flash 10.1? gettignannoyed by this, im having issue with moto torch and rom manager, moto torch wont turn on gives me FC, rom manager wont flash nor reboot into recovery, overclockwidget wont take new FREQ. still having issue installing google maps...


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


nevermind i figured it out... for some odd reason when u change file to update.zip. itand save it onur SD card. it shows the file name as update.zip.zip, so i went ahaead and change it on my computer by just update... and the .zip is auto stll no flash 10.1?


Ok I will say what SpykeZ already said, please read the WHOLE post. Flash 10.1 is there. You just have to read.


----------



## lewblue83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Ok I will say what SpykeZ already said, please read the WHOLE post. Flash 10.1 is there. You just have to read.


x10 ^ lmao. READ the ENTIRE post, i know its long and a lot of words. but i did it, and i have flash, googlemaps, wifi, and overclocked.


----------



## shortfuse

Yeah mah bad on not reading about flash wifi is fixed will be installing flash in a bit just need to smoke and relax lol however ocwidget and torch doesn't work anynews on the fix for torch?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shortfuse* 
Yeah mah bad on not reading about flash wifi is fixed will be installing flash in a bit just need to smoke and relax lol however ocwidget and torch doesn't work anynews on the fix for torch?

setcpu works and has better support







no idea what this torch stuff is.


----------



## shortfuse

but setcpu is not free lol, torch is the app for ur led light and use it as a flash light..so far so good with flash still no luck with google maps. curious tho if i cant install google maps would this affect my navi?


----------



## shortfuse

so i just purchased setcpu everytime i set it itsays NO ROOT access, checked the phone superninja user still there, then immissing my terminal emulator, did the phone just unrooted itself? did a few reading on droidforum and it seems a few people was having issue. am i doing sumting wrong here?


----------



## lewblue83

my phone is a BEAST with the updated baseband, updated froyo, and 1.2Ghz overclock!!!


----------



## bluedevil

That's pretty crazy.....


----------



## Nhb93

I'm still waiting for the OTA update of 2.2, because I'm too lazy to root, even if school did end yesterday. Kid in my class got the HTC Evo 4G on Sprint, and was trying to telling me that it's better than the Droid, I just laughed it off and said we got 2.2 already.







We also have a higher resolution screen than the Evo, even if it does have a .6" larger screen, which BTW, is very impressive in person. Kick-stand is a nice touch as well. Silly Motorola didn't make the Droid's dock hold the phone while in the case.

Another kid with a BlackBerry was trying to get my to respect the iPhone since it "inspired" all the other smart phones on the market today. I just refuted that if you're making a phone with nothing but a touch screen, how much variation can you make on a touch screen on the front, and a body behind it?

BTW, any other Android smart phones no Verizon with full QWERTY keyboards? I was drawing a blank trying to think of one. I don't plan on getting a new phone till Verizon goes 4G and a 4G Droid variant comes out, but it would be nice to know.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I'm still waiting for the OTA update of 2.2, because I'm too lazy to root, even if school did end yesterday. Kid in my class got the HTC Evo 4G on Sprint, and was trying to telling me that it's better than the Droid, I just laughed it off and said we got 2.2 already.







We also have a higher resolution screen than the Evo, even if it does have a .6" larger screen, which BTW, is very impressive in person. Kick-stand is a nice touch as well. Silly Motorola didn't make the Droid's dock hold the phone while in the case.

Another kid with a BlackBerry was trying to get my to respect the iPhone since it "inspired" all the other smart phones on the market today. I just refuted that if you're making a phone with nothing but a touch screen, how much variation can you make on a touch screen on the front, and a body behind it?

BTW, any other Android smart phones no Verizon with full QWERTY keyboards? I was drawing a blank trying to think of one. I don't plan on getting a new phone till Verizon goes 4G and a 4G Droid variant comes out, but it would be nice to know.

the devour which has the motionblur. 4G is over rated especially what their doing with the rates....BOOOO


----------



## lewblue83

i think the LG ally is the only other android phone on verizon with full qwerty.


----------



## esocid

For anyone who hasn't tried ADW Launcher...nothing I have used compares. Helix1/2, LauncherPro were all the same. It's the best implementation of the 2.1 launcher I've seen to date. I haven't even installed an overclocked kernel and it runs like butter. It's included in the cyanogenmod 5.0.8-test1, which I moved to because 5.0.7.1 was draining my battery for some reason. It's in the market, so anyone not using CM can get it too.


----------



## paras

when is the 2.2 update for the droid coming out and what kind of performance boost can i expect?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paras*


when is the 2.2 update for the droid coming out and what kind of performance boost can i expect?


should be within a month hopefully. I'm using 2.2 right now the performance boost is <3


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


should be within a month hopefully. I'm using 2.2 right now the performance boost is <3


That time can't get here soon enough


----------



## Shooter116

Supposedly before June is over if we're lucky. Doesn't bother me though, rooted 2.2 is where it's @!


----------



## paras

is it safe to go 2.2 before official launch?

i mean should i wait for the official release?

also which is the best player to watch on ur droid? i wanna watch youtube files like .flv and .mp4


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paras*


is it safe to go 2.2 before official launch?

i mean should i wait for the official release?

also which is the best player to watch on ur droid? i wanna watch youtube files like .flv and .mp4


theres minor little bugs with me 2.2 but apparently theres new 2.2 roms around that fixes all those issues.


----------



## DemonSnake

Bah, why can't they release it officially for the milestone/droid. I'm getting tired of waiting.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DemonSnake*


Bah, why can't they release it officially for the milestone/droid. I'm getting tired of waiting.


It's been said its slated for late July, since the Motorola Droid X is shipping with 2.1 on it, (launches on July 15th) I know they are not going to release 2.2 for the the Motorola Droid before that.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Anyone using anything in conjunction with cyanogenmod? I have recently rooted and modded my phone and am looking for some cool things to do with it now. Like, does anyone know of any mods that could make the Droid be able to flip perspective upside-down or in any direction like the iPad?

EDIT: nevermind the 360-degree roation thingy. it was included in Cyanogenmod the whole time, it just neede to be activated in the basic phone settings, not the advanced UI settings.


----------



## bluedevil

My Droid decided not to work today.







It will not register a usb/power cable at all. I did manage to revert back to 2.1 before I didn't have no power. I tried 4 different chargers, as well as a new battery. I decided she went belly up. I have my replacement coming on Thursday.









That is all.

R.I.P.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
My Droid decided not to work today.







It will not register a usb/power cable at all. I did manage to revert back to 2.1 before I didn't have no power. I tried 4 different chargers, as well as a new battery. I decided she went belly up. I have my replacement coming on Thursday.









That is all.

R.I.P.

That's a bummer.. they will probably send you a refurbished one, so hope for a fresh one! I've heard some bad replacement stories for the Droid.

On a happier note, I am loving 2.2


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

I read somewhere that the 13th is the official supported 2.2 release, no idea if it will be full rollout or segmented.
I dont care, i can't wait.


----------



## shortfuse

lost my droid when i was in ny. left if in the restroom of six flags nj. called asurion and sure enough next day it got mailed cant wait to get back home in cali to root the newly refurbished phone/replacement. 5.8 cya here i come!!!!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Someone explain to me the proper way to root and install 2.2. I cannot believe I have to void my warranty just to get flash capability.


----------



## DemonSnake

Bah, I checked system updates on my droid, and it said there was one available. I downloaded a 32 mb file, thought I was finally moving on to 2.2 and after the reboot, all I got was 2.1 update -1. *** is this?


----------



## SmasherBasher

That's what I'm stuck on. Who wants to help me root my droid, droid eris, and mytouch3g tonight? Anyone?


----------



## Shooter116

Rooting the droid is super easy. This thread tells you exactly what you need to do:

http://androidforums.com/all-things-...d-2-1-ota.html


----------



## SmasherBasher

Rooting went OK. Now how do I get Flash on it?


----------



## Nhb93

Just find the 2.2 ROM, or a custom one based on it. It has Flash 10.1 built into it. I believe that's all there is to it.


----------



## rusky1

I hope this is the right place to post this.

Went to Verizon today and secured myself a Droid X for Thursday









Add me to the club!


----------



## wickedout

Droid owner here:

Apps I use:

Advanced Task Killer
Beautiful Widget
Audio Manager
Barcode Scanner
IMDb for movies
My Verizon
Shazam
SportsTap
Where's my Droid
RingDroid

Waiting on 2.2 OS to be released. Can't wait to have!


----------



## shortfuse

finally got my new phne lost my old one, need to root this badboy but cant find a tutorial on how to root 2.1 WITHOUT REVERTING BACK TO 2.0.1...


----------



## shortfuse

disregard msg just saw the link above me


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Rooting went OK. Now how do I get Flash on it?


If you just want the flash app:

http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html

Go to that link from your Droid. You have to download it straight to your phone.


----------



## Zippit

BEST overclocking app ever! I can now overclock my milestone to whatever I want without a custom kernal!







I'm just doing 800Mhz with .45v default is 550Mhz with .50v


----------



## tiger187126

i will join you at 10 am est today with my new sweet droid x.


----------



## DemonSnake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


BEST overclocking app ever! I can now overclock my milestone to whatever I want without a custom kernal!







I'm just doing 800Mhz with .45v default is 550Mhz with .50v










What about us folks who haven't rooted?


----------



## SpykeZ

Forgot to comeback and mention this but the game gripper doesn't work very well with any cases, you'll need your droid bare bottom.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


BEST overclocking app ever! I can now overclock my milestone to whatever I want without a custom kernal!







I'm just doing 800Mhz with .45v default is 550Mhz with .50v










I think I'll stick with setCPU for now. It's working just fine. Thanks for the post though


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DemonSnake*


What about us folks who haven't rooted?










Nope. As far as I know you need root. You can try though.


----------



## shortfuse

follow the link shooter posted. root is pretty easy to do...


----------



## eikast

Hey, I'm a Droid Owner.
Specs as follows...
ROM: Froyo Kangerade V5.0.9
Kernal: Chevy ulV 1.2Ghz
Baseband: C_01.43.01P

Runs like a champ, I have my setcpu profile set as ondemand and so far after 12 hours of usage I am only at 50% battery. Plus my phone never warms up, CPU never goes beyond 38C.


----------



## CASEfan

Just installed Sapphire 0.8.4. INCREDIBLE ROM! Easily the fastest, smoothest, most stable ROM I've tried. Everything works as it should: OC, Flash, tethering, everything. Highly recommended.


----------



## shortfuse

has any1 tried simplystunning 4.5?


----------



## BiG O

I'm using Bugless Beasr V 0.5 and it's amazing.


----------



## shortfuse

BB v.5 uses froyo right? does it really save battery life? how about Ultimate Droid v5 has any1 tried it?


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


BB v.5 uses froyo right? does it really save battery life? how about Ultimate Droid v5 has any1 tried it?


Yes, BB uses Froyo. I get fine battery life.

I very much dislike Ultimate Droid. It's slow, and just based on Cyanogen mod whether he admits it or not.


----------



## wierdo124

Love my new Droid!

What are the pros/cons of rooting?


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Love my new Droid!

What are the pros/cons of rooting?


http://android-dls.com/wiki/index.php?title=Why_Root

There are tons of pros. No real cons because you can always get back to stock if you want to.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


http://android-dls.com/wiki/index.php?title=Why_Root

There are tons of pros. No real cons because you can always get back to stock if you want to.


For some reason he doesn't list one of the more important reasons which is SPEED! AKA Overclocking your Droid


----------



## BiG O

Very true


----------



## shortfuse

so i downloaded CM6.0 rc1 but now having issue with market. keeps on crashing i donwloaded the KANGRADE gapps but i have no clue how to install it. was i suppose to change it to update.zip? or can i flash with using astro file andunzip it? then i checkedon acct sync im not logged in on my gmail. and i cantsee where to sign in. i see add but it says twitter ms and facebook. what did i do wrong?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Love my new Droid!

What are the pros/cons of rooting?


cons = about 20 minutes or so of your life spent toying with your phone..but is that a real con?

my biggest pro = being able to control CPU speeds. while my phone is sleeping I have it set to downclock the cpu, the battery life I save out of doing this is incredible.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


cons = about 20 minutes or so of your life spent toying with your phone..but is that a real con?

my biggest pro = being able to control CPU speeds. while my phone is sleeping I have it set to downclock the cpu, the battery life I save out of doing this is incredible.


You have to be careful with how low you set it during idle though. If you put it all the way down to 125MHz, it has problems waking up quickly when you receive a phone call.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


You have to be careful with how low you set it during idle though. If you put it all the way down to 125MHz, it has problems waking up quickly when you receive a phone call.


Its slower waking up... but by the time I grabbed my phone its already awake.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
You have to be careful with how low you set it during idle though. If you put it all the way down to 125MHz, it has problems waking up quickly when you receive a phone call.

i have it at 300mhz for said reason


----------



## mav2000

Awww crap, I seem to have lost the ability to root my Milestone... every time I go through the whole process and then when I finally get to update.zip, it says that there is an error in the signature... anyone faced this before?


----------



## BiG O

Yes, i've seen this before. If you're using CLockworkmod Recovery, you can disable that check in the settings somehwere.


----------



## shortfuse

yes i have had that before, all u have to do is revert back to ur old rom. do a nandroid recovery. the best 2.2 android flash i have done rather been succesful is plexrom 928mod.thou have to revert back to an old RM flash 2.0.2.4. works newer version doesnt


----------



## mav2000

Got it working....had to go back to 2.36 and rework it from there. On another note, froyo is UNOFFICIALLY available for Milestone as well.


----------



## Damarious25

Hey folks. Been busy with school and not on much but will be back soon. Gotta question though. I bougght the psx2 app for my milestone. Its friggin great but I wanna play ff7 smoothly. Some claime it works fine for them, think they're rooted and overclocked? I never did root and froyo is just around the corner so Pip not gonna root now... just wondering if there's anything I can do to get the pesky app running a touch better. Could it be my bios? Could it be my bin file? Should I try a format other then bin?

What are you guys doing to get this running a bit better???


----------



## bluedevil

Ahem.....
http://support.vzw.com/how_to_use/droid_upgrade.html


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Ahem.....
http://support.vzw.com/how_to_use/droid_upgrade.html


Oh, its out already down there? I'm in canada so it'll be a little longer. Thanks though.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


Oh, its out already down there? I'm in canada so it'll be a little longer. Thanks though.


Not quite....It's coming though....


----------



## Damarious25

Not sure why you guys care. You're all rooted and doing things I can only dream of.....


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


Not sure why you guys care. You're all rooted and doing things I can only dream of..... 


Not I. I did it once...didn't really see a benefit to OCing....


----------



## Damarious25

Oh wow. I thought it was all the rage. Do you think it could run the psx app a little better though? Ff7 runs good enough but I also tried afaster game but it was sadly to slow and unplayable. :-(


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Not I. I did it once...didn't really see a benefit to OCing....


Some games run better and the phone in general seems snappier but, mostly its my ability to underclock it while the phone sleeps. My phone was literaly going for almost 24 hours recently and was only half empty


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Ahem.....
http://support.vzw.com/how_to_use/droid_upgrade.html



Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Not quite....It's coming though....










YES! YES YES!

I've been waiting.


----------



## wierdo124

Comes next week!
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/new...date_next_week


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Comes next week!
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/new...date_next_week


Been running bugless beast for quite some time, so i've had this for a while. You should look into it.


----------



## bluedevil

2.2 Update.








http://www.droid-life.com/2010/08/03...otorola-droid/


----------



## Nhb93

Hmm, I just got it, but after remembering that nerfed 2.2 (finally get to use nerf outside of a game patch), I'd like to finally root it and get a custom ROM. Sadly, I can't figure out how to downgrade 2.2. Anyone have any ideas? Also, what are some of your favorite 2.2 ROM's?


----------



## BiG O

You need to Use RSD lite to flash a .SBF of the stock rom for the droid. Also, I like Bugless Beast.


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Little Droid x review for people looking into it..

Got the Droid x last week, it was back ordered fast. I'm coming off the Storm 1 and this phone is blazing fast. The UI is so smooth and flows so fast. I also have a wireless N router at my apt but I find myself not needing to connect to it, lol. The browser on this phone is really really fast. As long as I'm in 3G (which I am 99% of the time) it loads everything really quick.

Another thing I'm loving about this is how customizable the UI is. From placing and resizing widgets to the amount of widgets and apps you can get, it's pretty amazing. You can pretty much customize this phone to anyway you want. I like being able to use the NES and PSX emulator as well! Playing some old school Super Mario 3 and Final Fantasy VII on your phone is pretty baller. (I was also playing some Resident Evil 2 last night.) Games run smooth as butter and look amazing, nice scaling.

Goggle navigation is like wow. It's so good, I feel that I should have paid for it. Just speak your destination and it will map it in seconds, very helpful while driving. Swype is amazing, I'm still getting use to it but wow I love it. Who needs physical keyboard when you have that? I'm also getting really well battery life, I can say better then my Storm. I can go for probably a day and half without a charge, that's being on FB, texting, checking emails, using the browser and still playing with my UI and checking out the market.

The camera is really solid. I've been uploading some pictures to FB and Ill check them out later on my PC and they look really good. Video looks great, really smooth and the sound is very clear, love that it records in HD. FM radio is a big plus too, I like to listen to the radio in the morning at work and I used to have to stream it now I just pop on my headphones from the droid.

The only cons I can say about it now is the FB app kinda blows. The BB one was better, I updated yesterday and it still is meh. The vibrate on it is also light, I usually keep my phone on my desk so I'm use to feeling it from my storm and I can't feel it most of the time with the Droid x.

Well that's it for now.


----------



## BiG O

Most of that is pretty standard among Android devices lately. I'm glad you like it though.


----------



## Shadowclock

Best ROM yet: Lithium!

It's in its infancy but still runs like a champ and it has 8 or so of the top devs working together on it.


----------



## BiG O

Pretty much just looks like all of JRummy's other Roms. I personally haven't been a fan of them. I think BB and Cyanogen tend to run smoother.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
Pretty much just looks like all of JRummy's other Roms. I personally haven't been a fan of them. I think BB and Cyanogen tend to run smoother.

I do like BB but his ROMs don't have enough pazazz for me and Cyanogen takes too long to come out with anything that he feels is "stable" enough.

However I have done both for a month or longer at a time.


----------



## Nhb93

I can't for my life get RSD to recognize my phone so I can go and root it. I've already tried Google for help, and went to the boot loader, but still nothing.

I also think we should have a more detailed from page, with links to rooting, and recovery. What apps do you guys recommend for backup again? I went through about 40 pages looking, but it got tedious.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I can't for my life get RSD to recognize my phone so I can go and root it. I've already tried Google for help, and went to the boot loader, but still nothing.

I also think we should have a more detailed from page, with links to rooting, and recovery. What apps do you guys recommend for backup again? I went through about 40 pages looking, but it got tedious.

As for rooting the best page I found was HERE.

After you do that download a ROM from the many choices that are out there on Droidforums.net and follow the instructions given on the follow up page from the link above HERE.

Once you have it rooted and your first ROM installed I would use ROM Manager for all your ROM needs including support for backing up and what not. Easiest way to handle trying out different ROMs. Here is a general guide on how to navigate through ROM Manager. Of course he has made lots of updates since that guide so use it as a general purpose help.

Good Luck!


----------



## Nhb93

It has to be a problem that I already went to 2.2. I think that's why RSD isn't detecting my phone. I'll have to wait for a root from 2.2 to come out.


----------



## Dankebudz

The club is stickied now, NICE!


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Big O, I'd like to suggest that you add the Droid x and soon coming Droid 2 (or when it comes) to the OP, so we can keep all Moto Droids fans in the same thread. :hug:


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!* 
Big O, I'd like to suggest that you add the Droid x and soon coming Droid 2 (or when it comes) to the OP, so we can keep all Moto Droids fans in the same thread. :hug:

I think that's a good idea too. Maybe we should see what other people think about it. It makes sense to me, it's just that it's been all Moto Droid 1 up until now.


----------



## Shadowclock

@ BigO

Definitely will want to add Droidforums.net to your list of suggested sites. Cyanogen as well as lots of other big developers make their home or 2nd home there.

Oh and I agree with adding more Droids to the list.


----------



## GI_Manny

is anyone having volume control issues with 2.2? in 2.1 (using your volume control on the side) went from silent, then vibrate, the diff levels of volume. now it goes to silent mode right to ringer. No vibrate unless the ringer is on.

its kinda hard to discribe i guess...

and now my vibrate isnt even working.. uuuugh


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GI_Manny* 
is anyone having volume control issues with 2.2? in 2.1 (using your volume control on the side) went from silent, then vibrate, the diff levels of volume. now it goes to silent mode right to ringer. No vibrate unless the ringer is on.

its kinda hard to discribe i guess...

and now my vibrate isnt even working.. uuuugh

It's actually the other way around for me. I have vibrate and no silent.


----------



## GI_Manny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
It's actually the other way around for me. I have vibrate and no silent.

you have to make it silent by going in the settings and turning vibrate to "never". kind of annoying. i set it to silent when at work. but then i use vibrate like 90% of the time.

but as of today it seems like my vibrate doesnt even work anymore...


----------



## Dankebudz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!*


Big O, I'd like to suggest that you add the Droid x and soon coming Droid 2 (or when it comes) to the OP, so we can keep all Moto Droids fans in the same thread. :hug:


I vote for more Droids, I'm pleased with this phone so I'll probably be upgrading to whatever they release as an update to it.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dankebudz* 
The club is stickied now, NICE!











It's been stuck for months.


----------



## Nburnes

Woo! Droid 2 is official. http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/10/m...icial-android/


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nburnes* 
Woo! Droid 2 is official. http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/10/m...icial-android/

Says 1Ghz processor...can't see how much of an actual improvement this is over our current processor? I know our default is 550 for the Droid but will this new 1Ghz processor be a monster overclocker as well? Can't wait to find out....I would almost pre-order if I knew ahead of time.









Well, here is some more info:

Quote:

Design-wise, the Droid 2 measures 4.58 inches tall by 2.38 inches wide by 0.54 inch thick and features a 3.7-inch WVGA (480x854) capacitive touch screen. One of the complaints of the original Droid was the flat keyboard, so Motorola improved it this time around and raised the keys. In addition to the physical and virtual keyboards, the smartphone will also come preloaded with Swype. Other improvements include a faster 1GHz TI OMAP processor and double the RAM (512MB).
Double the RAM is cool also...hmmmmm


----------



## ripjack

Hi fellas,

can someone please point me in the direction of a Milestone rooting tutorial that's reliable. I google'd it but just want to make sure I get something that everyone knows is trustworthy and won't kill my phone.

Also, is it still true that you can't put custom roms on the Milestone? Or has this changed in the past few months?

Thanks


----------



## identitycrisis

Did anyone else get Froyo direct from verizon today? i got into work, pulled out my phone and I had the update waiting for me...

Looks pretty cool, it added extra homepages and seems a bit snappier, my applications tab loads a lot quicker than it used to when trying to add shortcut icons to the homepages.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ripjack*


Hi fellas,

can someone please point me in the direction of a Milestone rooting tutorial that's reliable. I google'd it but just want to make sure I get something that everyone knows is trustworthy and won't kill my phone.

Also, is it still true that you can't put custom roms on the Milestone? Or has this changed in the past few months?

Thanks


There are a couple ways to do it from what I understand and I had some links to help someone out a couple pages back...ill hit you up with the link to the post...gimmie sec

EDIT: Here it is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*


Did anyone else get Froyo direct from verizon today? i got into work, pulled out my phone and I had the update waiting for me...

Looks pretty cool, it added extra homepages and seems a bit snappier, my applications tab loads a lot quicker than it used to when trying to add shortcut icons to the homepages.


You mean the OTA update. I believe it has been out for a week or so. Don't really keep up with OTA's since I am already on Froyo but yes its much better.


----------



## identitycrisis

Well no one I knew had it yet (like 5 people with Moto Droids). And no one has gotten it yet, so I was curious, I know they were saying sometime soon, but wasnt exactly sure. Haha


----------



## kdbolt70

Just got the Droid 2! My first Android phone (coming from a Blackberry). So far, I love it! Any recommendations for apps? Any way I can avoid the $20/month Verizon charge for mobile wifi hotspot? is PDANet the recommended tethering app?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdbolt70* 
Just got the Droid 2! My first Android phone (coming from a Blackberry). So far, I love it! Any recommendations for apps? Any way I can avoid the $20/month Verizon charge for mobile wifi hotspot? is PDANet the recommended tethering app?

Can you just NOT pay the $20? Wait a few weeks till it gets rooted and hotspot for free.

*Most Wanted Apps (FREE):*
Barcode Scanner
GPS Status
Handcent
Quadrant
Shazam
Talk To Me
Where's My Droid
Zedge
Mobile Defense

*Most Wanted Apps (PAY):*
Better Keyboard...unless it comes with Swype?
Beautiful Widgets

Besides that...once you figure out how to root:

ROM Manager
SetCPU


----------



## Shooter116

I don't know if you guys know... but Swiftkey is a great Keyboard app! It's still in beta, but it's in the market. The word prediction is simply amazing. It literally remembers what words you use the most and when, and you can type extremely fast by just tapping the next word or tapping space bar. I've been using it for a while now and I type faster than I did with Swype and the stock keyboard!


----------



## SpykeZ

anyone got the more recent 2.2 files? I got 2.2 when it first came out for rooted users and it's got some bugs in it.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
anyone got the more recent 2.2 files? I got 2.2 when it first came out for rooted users and it's got some bugs in it.

Here are some









http://www.peteralfonso.com/p/downloads.html


----------



## SpykeZ

o.0 all I see are weird code names lol, which one is froyo rooted? or at least froyo so I can root it myself. The only real bug I have is the fact google maps can't update, it keeps failing.


----------



## Shooter116

FRG01B and FRG22 are the Froyo roms on that page. I would go with a Deodexed version if you plan on installing any themes and such.

FRG22 is the newer one though


----------



## SpykeZ

http://www.peteralfonso.com/2010/08/...yo-rooted.html

I used whatever was in that one, it fixed my google maps updating issue and seems to be running quicker too


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
http://www.peteralfonso.com/2010/08/...yo-rooted.html

I used whatever was in that one, it fixed my google maps updating issue and seems to be running quicker too









Nice! glad to see it worked out for ya


----------



## ripjack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
There are a couple ways to do it from what I understand and I had some links to help someone out a couple pages back...ill hit you up with the link to the post...gimmie sec

EDIT: Here it is.

Thanks bud. Finally got around to doing it. After doing a bit more research I came across another easier method. I used the "Universal Androot" app, which was a one click solution







. Can vouch that it worked on my Milestone with 2.1.

Giving you some rep for your troubles though.


----------



## SpykeZ

lol if it's not one thing it's another. Seems GPS is always running when the phone is idle so the only way to shut it off is by disabling it. Guess it's better than having the other issues I had but damnit lol.


----------



## Schoat333

I got my OTA update notice today.... Too bad Im already running Froyo FRG22 and don't want the OTA.

For anyone running a custon ROM, or leak, that doesn't want the OTA. It will keep bugging you, even if you click install later.

As long as you have sprecovery, or clockwork installed, you can let it attempt to update. Sprecovery and clockworks should both block the update, force a reboot, and then the notification will stop.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schoat333* 
I got my OTA update notice today.... Too bad Im already running Froyo FRG22 and don't want the OTA.

For anyone running a custon ROM, or leak, that doesn't want the OTA. It will keep bugging you, even if you click install later.

As long as you have sprecovery, or clockwork installed, you can let it attempt to update. Sprecovery and clockworks should both block the update, force a reboot, and then the notification will stop.

Which custom ROM do you have that bugs you for updates? Any custom one I have had blocks anything to do with OTA updates.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Which custom ROM do you have that bugs you for updates? Any custom one I have had blocks anything to do with OTA updates.

People running BB Roms have been getting this notification, and I'm running the leaked copy of FRG22. I don't know about other custom roms, as I have never messed with them. Just a general FYI for those that do get the notification.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Forced the OTA last week and found that tethering wont work with XP.
Also it looks like if I use the stock tethering Verizon will charge me anyways, even with a 10 month old contract.


----------



## shortfuse

any1 has an .apk file of flash player for a non rooteddroid? friend from work got the update but cant find flash on market. anybody has a copy?


----------



## GI_Manny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


any1 has an .apk file of flash player for a non rooteddroid? friend from work got the update but cant find flash on market. anybody has a copy?


http://www.droid-life.com/2010/06/17...otorola-droid/

go to this on your phone


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shooter116*


I don't know if you guys know... but Swiftkey is a great Keyboard app! It's still in beta, but it's in the market. The word prediction is simply amazing. It literally remembers what words you use the most and when, and you can type extremely fast by just tapping the next word or tapping space bar. I've been using it for a while now and I type faster than I did with Swype and the stock keyboard!


Swype puts Swiftkey to complete shame.


----------



## shortfuse

jsut downloaded CM rc3. this thing is a BEAST!!!! i highly recommend it!!!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


jsut downloaded CM rc3. this thing is a BEAST!!!! i highly recommend it!!!


How is it compared to Lithmod? The most amazing thing for me moving to Lithmod is the battery life while using a 1Ghz P3 Ultra low volt kernal. My battery life is phenomenal. I forgot to plug in my phone last night and with moderate use I am still at 40% this morning









Oh and the other drawback when I was on CM was the lack of some killer themes which Lithmod has it all in that respect. Just sad JRummy isn't going to have as much time to help out with Lith...hopefully the other 8 or so Devs can help pick up any slack.


----------



## shortfuse

i cant really comment on the battery life seeing that i just installed this yesterday however cm6 rc3 is snappier im actually running 600mHz min and 700mHz max i dotn see anymore reason to go 900mHz and 1ghz. alot of modification can be done with this new release, draw bar and clock time colors is one of them, and oh yeah the icons/widgets seems more clear and crisp but maybe thats just me. i say backup ur lithium and try cm6 rc3 do ur own comparison.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shortfuse*


i cant really comment on the battery life seeing that i just installed this yesterday however cm6 rc3 is snappier im actually running 600mHz min and 700mHz max i dotn see anymore reason to go 900mHz and 1ghz. alot of modification can be done with this new release, draw bar and clock time colors is one of them, and oh yeah the icons/widgets seems more clear and crisp but maybe thats just me. i say backup ur lithium and try cm6 rc3 do ur own comparison.


600 min will probably kill your battery while on idle...I run 250 min. I tried 125 min but the phone didn't wake up fast enough to catch a phonecall









SetCPU will get you a "Screen Off" profile...which is where I set the 250 min 250 max so that nothing running in the background while my screen is off will drain my battery.


----------



## shortfuse

yeah i tried 250 but its too damn slow for me from sleep mode, i use my phone alot due to work so im set with 600 tho later imma try 500 or 400 just to see. so far im down with 80% not bad cuz when i was using UD era.v1 im down likw 50% by now


----------



## SpykeZ

Look for a game on the market called galaxy dominiation. Quite the blast

http://www.androlib.com/android.appl...tion-Bnnw.aspx


----------



## wierdo124

I'm chicken to root


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I'm chicken to root









But yet you have a 8400 at 4Ghz









EDIT: 1 click root


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I'm chicken to root









bro, it's literally impossible to brick these things. instal spfrecovery, put update.zip on sd card, boot into sprecov, whipe data, run update, root done.

In essence that's all there really is


----------



## DQ Hero

just ordered a droid. i have the eris but tired of the small screen...i have fat fingers lol. Add me please it should come in monday i hope. Free droid FTW!!!!


----------



## Fatty Beef

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQ Hero* 
just ordered a droid. i have the eris but tired of the small screen...i have fat fingers lol. Add me please it should come in monday i hope. Free droid FTW!!!!

Just got mine. Its pretty neat. And 0 dollars. Woot


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQ Hero* 
just ordered a droid. i have the eris but tired of the small screen...i have fat fingers lol. Add me please it should come in monday i hope. Free droid FTW!!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fatty Beef* 
Just got mine. Its pretty neat. And 0 dollars. Woot

How are you guys getting free droids?


----------



## Concept

Really like the UD 7 ROM


----------



## DQ Hero

i got my free droid from newegg. just got it in and powered on and set up for my account. Works AWESOME and is alot faster then my little eris. Anyone know of how you cna make a eris into a movie/mp3 player?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DQ Hero*


i got my free droid from newegg. just got it in and powered on and set up for my account. Works AWESOME and is alot faster then my little eris. Anyone know of how you cna make a eris into a movie/mp3 player?










was there some kind of deal I missed out on for the Droid being free? Apps that come with the phone should already allow movie and mp3 play if I remember...if not then there are plenty of apps available for just that.


----------



## GI_Manny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*









was there some kind of deal I missed out on for the Droid being free? Apps that come with the phone should already allow movie and mp3 play if I remember...if not then there are plenty of apps available for just that.


i think you have to be a new verizon customer? new phone through newegg, but you have to get it with the contract. i could be wrong though...


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GI_Manny*


i think you have to be a new verizon customer? new phone through newegg, but you have to get it with the contract. i could be wrong though...


Yea and I was looking for it for a friend of mine but still can't find it....so I was assuming it was a past deal thing....only thing on there now is a $400 unlocked one


----------



## GI_Manny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Yea and I was looking for it for a friend of mine but still can't find it....so I was assuming it was a past deal thing....only thing on there now is a $400 unlocked one










yea it ended a while ago


----------



## wierdo124

I broke down and rooted via EasyRoot.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I broke down and rooted via EasyRoot.











Which ROM are you trying out?

How do you like it?


----------



## elementskater706

Droid owner here.

I'm thinking of trying Cyanogenmod 6. Anybody here have experience with it? Is it alot faster than the stock 2.2 rom for the Droid?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elementskater706*


Droid owner here.

I'm thinking of trying Cyanogenmod 6. Anybody here have experience with it? Is it alot faster than the stock 2.2 rom for the Droid?


CM6 is probably the most customizable ROM out yet....IF you take the time to play with the huge amount of settings. As for speed...almost every custom ROM out there will be faster then stock. The biggest boost to battery life and speed you can do when going to a new ROM is choosing the right kernal (allows to overclock and undervolt CPU).

Personally I like LithiumMod due to its default setup of nice themes and it runs really smooth. BuglessBeast is another popular one that is an "already setup" theme.

CM6 is kind of bare at first but like I said, if you take the time I think it is the most customizable.

Google XDA forums if you have a spare week to go over everything that is rooting and ROMs or if you need help just read the last 5 pages of this thread...should be good to go.


----------



## Schoat333

I recommend Sapphire. I have been running it for a few weeks now, and it has been perfect. No slow downs, bugs, or FC's at all.


----------



## elementskater706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


CM6 is probably the most customizable ROM out yet....IF you take the time to play with the huge amount of settings. As for speed...almost every custom ROM out there will be faster then stock. The biggest boost to battery life and speed you can do when going to a new ROM is choosing the right kernal (allows to overclock and undervolt CPU).

Personally I like LithiumMod due to its default setup of nice themes and it runs really smooth. BuglessBeast is another popular one that is an "already setup" theme.

CM6 is kind of bare at first but like I said, if you take the time I think it is the most customizable.

Google XDA forums if you have a spare week to go over everything that is rooting and ROMs or if you need help just read the last 5 pages of this thread...should be good to go.


I love customizing my phone and I don't mind taking the time to do it. I rooted it in the past and overclocked the cpu, but I never installed custom rom. I assume it's pretty easy.

What I like about CM6 is that they have their own updater built-in. Do other roms have that feature? I've seen the name buglessbeast a few times but I've never heard of LithiumMod. I'll check them out.

THanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elementskater706*


I love customizing my phone and I don't mind taking the time to do it. I rooted it in the past and overclocked the cpu, but I never installed custom rom. I assume it's pretty easy.

What I like about CM6 is that they have their own updater built-in. Do other roms have that feature? I've seen the name buglessbeast a few times but I've never heard of LithiumMod. I'll check them out.

THanks for the suggestions.


The built in updater your referring to is ROM Manager? ROM Manager is great and you can actually get LithiumMod and Buglessbeast along with several other ROMs directly through there as well.


----------



## elementskater706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


The built in updater your referring to is ROM Manager? ROM Manager is great and you can actually get LithiumMod and Buglessbeast along with several other ROMs directly through there as well.


I was referring to the CM updater that was shown on their website. It looks like it may be the same thing as ROM manager, but you can only download CM.

I have a question about ROM Manager. As long as you are rooted, you can download any ROM listed there and it will initiate the install automatically upon reboot?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elementskater706*


I was referring to the CM updater that was shown on their website. It looks like it may be the same thing as ROM manager, but you can only download CM.

I have a question about ROM Manager. As long as you are rooted, you can download any ROM listed there and it will initiate the install automatically upon reboot?


My early use of CM Updater never worked for me but that was back in 5.1...

As far as ROM Manager, you are correct. It's a wonderful tool to try out and install many different great ROMs....remember to always do a backup incase the install doesn't go as planned or you don't like what you are trying...restoring takes no time at all and everything goes back to how it was.


----------



## elementskater706

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


My early use of CM Updater never worked for me but that was back in 5.1...

As far as ROM Manager, you are correct. It's a wonderful tool to try out and install many different great ROMs....remember to always do a backup incase the install doesn't go as planned or you don't like what you are trying...restoring takes no time at all and everything goes back to how it was.


Is the backup and restore built into ROM Manager?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elementskater706* 
Is the backup and restore built into ROM Manager?

Yes, when you choose a ROM it will download and after the download there are two check box options: Wipe Cache and Backup. Wipe Cache is necessary if your going from say 2.1 to 2.2...its almost always better to wipe cache but you will lose some things you might not want to. There are a billion ways to not lose what you're wiping but I'll let you figure that out.

I almost always choose the backup option.


----------



## elementskater706

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Yes, when you choose a ROM it will download and after the download there are two check box options: Wipe Cache and Backup. Wipe Cache is necessary if your going from say 2.1 to 2.2...its almost always better to wipe cache but you will lose some things you might not want to. There are a billion ways to not lose what you're wiping but I'll let you figure that out.

I almost always choose the backup option.

Cool. I can't wait to get home and try out some new ROM's.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## DQ Hero

Dummy question but what does rooting do?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DQ Hero* 
Dummy question but what does rooting do?

Speed, customization, something to tinker with....that's just some of the benefits.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 









Which ROM are you trying out?

How do you like it?

Tried CM6...unforunately (with Higgins' help) it won't work. Clockworkmod won't flash properly...just keeps going to the regular recovery if i hold X.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Tried CM6...unforunately (with Higgins' help) it won't work. Clockworkmod won't flash properly...just keeps going to the regular recovery if i hold X.

So you already rooted properly? By the regular recovery do you mean the SPRecovery that came with the root?

11 hours ago that you posted...you probably already figured it out


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
So you already rooted properly? By the regular recovery do you mean the SPRecovery that came with the root?

11 hours ago that you posted...you probably already figured it out









I didn't try SPRecovery. I rooted via Easy Root, then downloaded Busybox, Rom Manager and a couple others. Then via rom manager i tried to flash Clockworkmod, and it did nothing. I tried the manual way...nothing.

I think i give up and will stick with rooted Froyo


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I didn't try SPRecovery. I rooted via Easy Root, then downloaded Busybox, Rom Manager and a couple others. Then via rom manager i tried to flash Clockworkmod, and it did nothing. I tried the manual way...nothing.

I think i give up and will stick with rooted Froyo









You should try using Rom Manager to flash SPRecovery first. Worth a shot... then if it works you can install Clockwork over SPRecovery.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
You should try using Rom Manager to flash SPRecovery first. Worth a shot... then if it works you can install Clockwork over SPRecovery.

This. So many roots out there...I figured the one you did came with SPRecovery. Without ROM Manager you will be installing kernals and ROMs manually which isn't all that fun at all.








I got 400 rep


----------



## shortfuse

onething i encountered when updating/flashing to cmROM is if u have an existing .update.zip on ur directory it doesnt flash right so try deleting it..


----------



## elementskater706

So I finally installed CM6 after much pain, and I think I pinpointed what I did wrong.

I started with this guide and my phone updated with the latest FRG22D. I flashed SPRecovery with RSD Lite and then the phone went crazy. It would start up and say the charger needed to be plugged in, even though it was already. It kept saying "Process system is not responding", or something similar. I figured that SPRecovery wasn't compatible with 2.2?

So anyways, to fix it, I booted into the flashing mode or whatever you call it and flashed stock 2.1 through RSD Lite and everything was fine after that. I followed the rest of the instructions and it works great now!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elementskater706*


So I finally installed CM6 after much pain, and I think I pinpointed what I did wrong.

I started with this guide and my phone updated with the latest FRG22D. I flashed SPRecovery with RSD Lite and then the phone went crazy. It would start up and say the charger needed to be plugged in, even though it was already. It kept saying "Process system is not responding", or something similar. I figured that SPRecovery wasn't compatible with 2.2?

So anyways, to fix it, I booted into the flashing mode or whatever you call it and flashed stock 2.1 through RSD Lite and everything was fine after that. I followed the rest of the instructions and it works great now!


Yea, you have to follow the appropriate way of doing it depending on what version of droid your on. The one-click root probably would have been the easiest since they update that.

Glad you got it all fixed though. Show some screens when you get it all setup.


----------



## wierdo124

http://www.unstableapps.com/?p=79

Dude stole our money promising support and now he says "lolsry, can't do 22D


----------



## SpykeZ

Anyone else use those screen protectors for their phone? Obviously I didn't know the glass was unscratchable when I got the phone and it's been on there for like 3 months, finally took it off cause it was all scuffed and the glass has this like...cloudiness now on the edges of the phone that I can't seem to get rid of. Dunno if it's a residue or something that seems to be on the back of those things, it's taking forever to whipe it off.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
Anyone else use those screen protectors for their phone? Obviously I didn't know the glass was unscratchable when I got the phone and it's been on there for like 3 months, finally took it off cause it was all scuffed and the glass has this like...cloudiness now on the edges of the phone that I can't seem to get rid of. Dunno if it's a residue or something that seems to be on the back of those things, it's taking forever to whipe it off.

Try a touch of Goo Gone.


----------



## SpykeZ

Well after using a cloth...mainly my shirt..for like half an hour I finally got it clean. Jesus christ no wonder those things stay on so good.


----------



## SpykeZ

Anyone know how to stop the official update from bugging me? Or at least an updated version of froyo I can install?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Anyone know how to stop the official update from bugging me? Or at least an updated version of froyo I can install?


If your on a rooted ROM just accept the update. It will fail and will stop asking you. Well, download but don't update.

EDIT: If that didn't work then try the method listed HERE.


----------



## wierdo124

Ok someone recommended that rooting guide regardless of OS version awhile back. I wanna do it. But will it erase all my texts, apps, etc? I'd do a titanium backup, problem is i'm not rooted. Thanks easy root


----------



## SpykeZ

If you root your phone no, you won't lose anything. It just gives you access to root permissions


----------



## wierdo124

But it sounds like I'm basically flashing a new os..

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## SpykeZ

if you flash a new OS then yes you are. If your just putting something like SPrecovery on there just TO put a new OS on there.....


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
if you flash a new OS then yes you are. If your just putting something like SPrecovery on there just TO put a new OS on there.....

The guide has me installing SPRecovery and then applying an update.zip.
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dro...s-version.html


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
The guide has me installing SPRecovery and then applying an update.zip.
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dro...s-version.html

He says all it does is "The update.zip in this procedure installs su, Superuser.apk, busybox, and disables FRS so that it all stays that way after each boot."

My guess would be that it is not a ROM just an installation pack for those items which actually make your phone completely "rooted".

Best way to completely protect your entire phone is to run the backup on SPRecovery BEFORE you run the update.zip. Then you can always just go back to the original state of your phone including the texts and such.


----------



## SpykeZ

I believe all the update.zip is to change around some system files to enabling the ability to get access to get superuser


----------



## wierdo124

Alright, i just did it and it was way easier than i thought. It's booting now, see if i'm rooted.


----------



## wierdo124

Well it appears i'm rooted. All my info is intact, and I DL'd Rom Manager and it worked. Terminal emulator too...i typed 'busybox' and it spit a mouthful of info.


----------



## SpykeZ

now get adblock and set cpu and an oc'ing kernal and up the cpu


----------



## wierdo124

Droid is now running CyanogenMod6. I installed via Rom Manager...went very smooth. Titanium took care of all my apps...SMS backup was good with my texts, and launcherpro was great. I booted up CM6, DL'd Titanium, restored, DL'd SMS Backup, signed in, it restored. Chose LP as my home app, and restored backup. Completely seamless


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Droid is now running CyanogenMod6. I installed via Rom Manager...went very smooth. Titanium took care of all my apps...SMS backup was good with my texts, and launcherpro was great. I booted up CM6, DL'd Titanium, restored, DL'd SMS Backup, signed in, it restored. Chose LP as my home app, and restored backup. Completely seamless









See now your hooked...you'll be ROM hopping weekly from now on


----------



## SpykeZ

you overclock it yet!?


----------



## bluedevil

Running Bugless Beast V0.5......flawless at 800mhz.....runs perfect.


----------



## SpykeZ

are you running launcher bro by any chance?


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Running Bugless Beast V0.5......flawless at 800mhz.....runs perfect.









Seriously... I'm considering throwing in the OC'ing towel with this rom. Stock kernel for one day with setCPU not even installed... battery life and performance has been simply amazing!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
See now your hooked...you'll be ROM hopping weekly from now on









I haven't managed to notice any difference besides a few settings that vanilla android didn't have. I can't even change the notification bar, that's the main thing i wanted to do.

Pondering switching to Chevyno1's SS.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I haven't managed to notice any difference besides a few settings that vanilla android didn't have. I can't even change the notification bar, that's the main thing i wanted to do.

Pondering switching to Chevyno1's SS.

Give bugless beast 0.5 a look.. and nextheme is a great (though somewhat played) theme that really adds to the "droid-ness"


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I haven't managed to notice any difference besides a few settings that vanilla android didn't have. I can't even change the notification bar, that's the main thing i wanted to do.

Pondering switching to Chevyno1's SS.

Here....this is the notification bar from the Droid Inc, tis sweet.

Just install as update, you know the usual.








http://www.megaupload.com/?d=66KWTGF3


----------



## wierdo124

Guys, i just found a media player that utterly DESTROYS the stock as well as everything i've ever tried (doubletwist, mspot, etc)

It's called Zimly.


----------



## SpykeZ

does it play xvids and ****?


----------



## wierdo124

Try it yourself. I don't know anything about video formats..and i only use it for music

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Rangerscott

You can add me to the list.


----------



## Nausicaa

Add me!


----------



## t3lancer2006

Giving my GF my droid, Droid x is coming in today.


----------



## wierdo124

I ran Bugless Beast for a day, now i'm giving SS a try. SS is FAR better looking.

I found CM6 to be very slow after a week or two.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I ran Bugless Beast for a day, now i'm giving SS a try. SS is FAR better looking.

I found CM6 to be very slow after a week or two.


Simply Stunning on FRG22 now? What is it under in ROM Manager...if it even is?

So strange that everyone has different experiences even with the same phone and same ROM. You don't even get that many differences from computer to computer on how OS's run.


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah SS is on v4.8, FRG22D. Super fast release cycle compared to BB.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Yeah SS is on v4.8, FRG22D. Super fast release cycle compared to BB.

Is it in the free section of Rom Manager?


----------



## wierdo124

No, unfortunately. I bought the premium version.

BB is faster, but SS looks better out of the box.


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Hey add me to the list please. Droid 2 running BB 0.5.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## SpykeZ

anyone here notice what a lame pile of **** the youtube app is? I literaly can't find ANYTHING on there other than ******* playing their ****ty covers of songs of some pimply face ****** sceaming at cats walking by. If it's an official music video it like, DOESNT exist.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
anyone here notice what a lame pile of **** the youtube app is? I literaly can't find ANYTHING on there other than ******* playing their ****ty covers of songs of some pimply face ****** sceaming at cats walking by. If it's an official music video it like, DOESNT exist.

Yea, for some reason some videos are not made to play with the mobile app. You get a error going to mobile youtube through your browser when looking at some videos.


----------



## SpykeZ

oh right on, I got wifi tethering to work on my droid so my itouch (note I got it for free, I did not waste money on it) is pulling internet off of my phone


----------



## Mongol

Picked up my Droid 2 yesterday...how do I join?


----------



## SpykeZ

doing what you just did and the OP putting you into the list, join the android community too


----------



## Nausicaa

I love my Droid. I am on UltimateDroid 8.0, 1 day and its at 70%.
That was light use, but I know my old windows 'smartphone' was so much stupider and this is just a joy to use! Maybe the reason I had such good battery life on the old one was cause I never used it!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
anyone here notice what a lame pile of **** the youtube app is? I literaly can't find ANYTHING on there other than ******* playing their ****ty covers of songs of some pimply face ****** sceaming at cats walking by. If it's an official music video it like, DOESNT exist.

You're not alone...Google seems so giddy to update the Gmail and Car Home (which were fine, and it's not like everyone uses Car Home anyway), but they leave us hanging like this with a horrid YouTube app. I've taken to just downloading my favorite vids and putting them on my SDcard if i want to show people. Seems to be faster, sadly.


----------



## SpykeZ

well im glad it's not just me, like i was seriously BAFFLED at how crappy it was, didn't know if I was doing something wrong! hha


----------



## Nausicaa

Is there an alternative application for youtube? It really is a horrible application.

I just downloaded 'Pokedroid' I feel like a little kid again!

What are you guys using as your launchers? That MUI-rom seems great, have you seen it? Its like iOS but better, with the best of both.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* 
Is there an alternative application for youtube? It really is a horrible application.

I just downloaded 'Pokedroid' I feel like a little kid again!

What are you guys using as your launchers? That MUI-rom seems great, have you seen it? Its like iOS but better, with the best of both.

For launchers? LauncherPro is the best out there in my opinion and the developer is always coming out with something new. He just came out with gesture movements for the icons at the bottom of the screen...so smart.


----------



## Nausicaa

^ Hmm thats neat, is it in the free version too?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nausicaa* 
^ Hmm thats neat, is it in the free version too?

I think the only paid thing is the widgets he made. I got the payed version for the facebook widget alone.


----------



## SpykeZ

The only paid for version isn't on the android market unless he's recently changed that. So when you see Launcher Pro on the market, that's the free version.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


The only paid for version isn't on the android market unless he's recently changed that. So when you see Launcher Pro on the market, that's the free version.


They just or will be soon opened up his country for android "marketability" so the paid version should be on the market soon. However, you are certainly correct the only one on the market currently is the free one. I hope he gets the paid one up because that should be a hefty increase in money for the guy so he can make it a full time job


----------



## Nausicaa

I don't like how I can't change the app drawer to be like the iPhone, since I have a lot of applications. It is very easy to configure though.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nausicaa*


I don't like how I can't change the app drawer to be like the iPhone, since I have a lot of applications. It is very easy to configure though.


if you use launcher pro they give you the option to mess with the app drawer. What exactly is it you want to do, like hide apps or something? I dunno what else launcher pro does with the app drawer but I know you can choose what apps show up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


They just or will be soon opened up his country for android "marketability" so the paid version should be on the market soon. However, you are certainly correct the only one on the market currently is the free one. I hope he gets the paid one up because that should be a hefty increase in money for the guy so he can make it a full time job










ill buy it the moment it hits the market. I refuse to buy anything that's not on the market just for the main fact I have to keep track even more serial numbers and crap than I already do for my PC, I like my apps being tied to my google account since I'm constantly messing with the kernals and what not and starting fresh. open up market and all my paid apps are sitting there waiting for me.


----------



## Nausicaa

^ Why not just use Titanium backup?

You know the app drawer how it is on a vertical slide? The Samsung Captivate has an ability to make it go horizontally? I would like that option in LauncherPro, but unless they have it, I don't really want it.


----------



## SpykeZ

oooo so it can slide the apps left to right? with the phone still verticle?

I did some searching and found an app called vLauncher, mentions having an app drawer and **** like the iphone?


----------



## Nausicaa

Yup, just like the iPhone. I love that feature.
I would rather the app drawer did it by pages, I hate waste.


----------



## SpykeZ

well give that vLauncher app a try, I'll keep looking and see if I can't find ya something


----------



## gamenahd

Got me a Droid 2 a few weeks ago. Great phone


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamenahd* 
Got me a Droid 2 a few weeks ago. Great phone









If you upgraded from a Droid 1 then I wouldn't call that an upgrade. How do you like it though? Does the Droid 2 record 720p or is that only the Droid X?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17* 
If you upgraded from a Droid 1 then I wouldn't call that an upgrade. How do you like it though? Does the Droid 2 record 720p or is that only the Droid X?

That would be the X.


----------



## SpykeZ

Ok I'm finally geting fed up with this update asking me to update my phone. What's the latest froyo release and where can I get it?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Ok I'm finally geting fed up with this update asking me to update my phone. What's the latest froyo release and where can I get it?


Why don't you just accept the update? Clockwork will prevent it from actually running it I thought but it will prevent from asking for the update again.

Besides that I can't remember the exact instructions I read over at droidforums.net on how to get rid of the annoying requests because I've never had to deal with them before.


----------



## SpykeZ

I can accept it but it keeps coming back. To get rid of it I gotta go through a bunch of steps to edit some files and blah blah it's just easier to get the latest update


----------



## mav2000

You can just put autoupdate off.


----------



## waar

my droid's screen is screwed up. it'll randomly stutter and start selecting stuff that's on the screen. but as soon as i lock it and unlock it again it's fine.. for a few seconds. has prevented me from answering some calls sometimes (and it has made calls by itself too)

going to have to call up VZW and get myself a replacement.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Im in, I've had my droid for around 4 months now.


----------



## SpykeZ

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I give up, I just won't use my damn android for music! These ******ed developers are all doing the same damn thing, copy each other.

I have an idea, let ME choose where my music is loaded from. GREAT IDEA. I'm quite a big fan of all the music files from games and ringtones NOT showing up on my playlists. I can't even "hide" them, no, they're either there or I delete them off my god damn phone


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waar* 
my droid's screen is screwed up. it'll randomly stutter and start selecting stuff that's on the screen. but as soon as i lock it and unlock it again it's fine.. for a few seconds. has prevented me from answering some calls sometimes (and it has made calls by itself too)

going to have to call up VZW and get myself a replacement.

Root it and install a custom ROM and you won't have that issue. However, if you like a stock phone they will probably replace your droid with a droid 2.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I give up, I just won't use my damn android for music! These ******ed developers are all doing the same damn thing, copy each other.

I have an idea, let ME choose where my music is loaded from. GREAT IDEA. I'm quite a big fan of all the music files from games and ringtones NOT showing up on my playlists. I can't even "hide" them, no, they're either there or I delete them off my god damn phone

You'd think someone would have came up with a simple option like that before....


----------



## SpykeZ

I just talked to the developer of Zimly who's got the only decent working media app and said they were rebuilding the whole thing from scratch, asked me if I wanted to be a tester


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
I just talked to the developer of Zimly who's got the only decent working media app and said they were rebuilding the whole thing from scratch, asked me if I wanted to be a tester









Zimly didn't find the .avi movie I had on my SD card.

The plastic thing on the back of the phone that you can only see when you slide it open is starting to peel. Is there any negative effect if I just remove it outright?

Also, am I the only one who finds 2.2 SLOWER than 2.1? It seems that loading my home screen takes longer than it used to. I don't want to get a custom ROM just yet, but I'd love to speed this thing up like it used to be.


----------



## SpykeZ

I don't know what stock 2.2 is like lol, I've never been without launcher pro which drastically speeds it all up.

As for the plastic thing, are you talking about that like, foam like square on the back of the battery cover? if so thats there to make sure your battery stays caput


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
I don't know what stock 2.2 is like lol, I've never been without launcher pro which drastically speeds it all up.

As for the plastic thing, are you talking about that like, foam like square on the back of the battery cover? if so thats there to make sure your battery stays caput

If I set my 2.2 custom ROM to stock speeds I notice a significant slow down. Root away in my opinion.

Also, no Spyke he is talking about just sliding the keyboard out, if you flip the phone over while the keyboard is out on the back of the screen half its a clear plastic "film".


----------



## SpykeZ

Oh, ya you can take that off, it's just like the screen protector, prevent scratches. I ripped mine off.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
Oh, ya you can take that off, it's just like the screen protector, prevent scratches. I ripped mine off.

Might be there to make it slide more "rigid" I suppose. Did you find it opening easier without it on? I still have mine on.


----------



## SpykeZ

Haven't noticed a difference honestly. The only difference I noticed now is theres scuff tracks on the back from the sliding mechanism on the back but didn't make any grooves, just like, wore the pain off a bit?


----------



## waar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Root it and install a custom ROM and you won't have that issue. However, if you like a stock phone they will probably replace your droid with a droid 2.

You'd think someone would have came up with a simple option like that before....


had the same issue with CM (forgot which version i was running)

something is just wrong with the screen.


----------



## wierdo124

I found CM6 to be too slow.
Ran BB 0.5 and it was good.
Switched to SS. It was slightly slower, but pretty.
Switched back to BB. Had some issues but ran it longer.

Monday i switched to Ultimate Droid 1.0.0. Honestly the BEST rom i've EVER used..freaking amazing.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I found CM6 to be too slow.
Ran BB 0.5 and it was good.
Switched to SS. It was slightly slower, but pretty.
Switched back to BB. Had some issues but ran it longer.

Monday i switched to Ultimate Droid 1.0.0. Honestly the BEST rom i've EVER used..freaking amazing.


Hmmmm tempting.....tempt me more?


----------



## wierdo124

Ultimate Droid has:
Sweet stock theme
Reworked lockscreen and includes options for a rotary lockscreen
Ability to install/uninstall built in apps from GUI
Ability to install/uninstall themed apps
Ability to switch boot animations from GUI
Ability to install keyboards on the fly from GUI (includes HTC IME, Swype, android vanilla kb)
Ability to switch fonts on the fly
Various quick commands (God mode, free up certain memory, bunch more)
Full independent backup/restore functionality

There's also application install settings, audio settings, input settings, UI settings, and transition/animation settings.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Ultimate Droid has:
Sweet stock theme
Reworked lockscreen and includes options for a rotary lockscreen
Ability to install/uninstall built in apps from GUI
Ability to install/uninstall themed apps
Ability to switch boot animations from GUI
Ability to install keyboards on the fly from GUI (includes HTC IME, Swype, android vanilla kb)
Ability to switch fonts on the fly
Various quick commands (God mode, free up certain memory, bunch more)
Full independent backup/restore functionality

There's also application install settings, audio settings, input settings, UI settings, and transition/animation settings.


I pretty much have all of this already on Lithmod. Only thing is I never liked the stock theme. I love red themes and if I can get that with UD I might give it a go.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
I pretty much have all of this already on Lithmod. Only thing is I never liked the stock theme. I love red themes and if I can get that with UD I might give it a go.

Lithium developers appear to be MIA. Everyone's dropping LM.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Lithium developers appear to be MIA. Everyone's dropping LM.


Yea the hype and cooperation didn't last very long for sure. It won't be too much longer before I move on. I saw some things from Cyanogen 6.1 test build...that would get me moving pretty quick.


----------



## SpykeZ

So how do you install a new rom, just boot up in sprecovery and install update.zip ?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


So how do you install a new rom, just boot up in sprecovery and install update.zip ?


Download ROMManager from the marketplace.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Download ROMManager from the marketplace.


By far the simplest solution.


----------



## grizzly818

oh man, I am so in this group. I've had my Droid since release day last November. Currently rooted and been running Sapphire 1.1.1 for a while. I haven't been paying attention to the latest and greatest ROMs out there due to my computer taking over my attention but I am quite content with this one for now.


----------



## Mongol

LOL...please don't laugh and call me a FBHOAR, but I currently installed Unleashed 2.7 on my Droid 2, and none of the pictures of my FB contacts/phone contacts are syncing. is that due to Blur removal? (I know the social networking widget is long gone)

What's the best custom rom for FB contacts/phone contacts syncing? Can anyone give a fellow OCNer some tips/leads?







Cookies + rep for your help.

(FB = Facebook)


----------



## aLb.Strykr

did anyone manage to update to 2.2 Froyo on MIlestone for Telus?? if so can you PLEASE pm me on how to do it, to afraid to try because i might b rick it, just came from iphone into droid 3 days ago , any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## SpykeZ

milestone = droid = same thoughout everywhere. Doesn't matter what carrier. You'll actually have to TRY to brick these suckers to succeed at such. As everyone, including me, always thinks it's a choir, but in reality, it's easier than making mac n cheese


----------



## Royraiden

For all of you Droid users, is it possible to unlock the Droid x for use with other carriers?If there is , is it easy?I want that Droid so bad but verizon closed here a few years ago (Puerto Rico).I went through craiglist and found several at good prices, I could buy one of those through my cousin who lives in Connecticut, that is if it can be unlocked though.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


For all of you Droid users, is it possible to unlock the Droid x for use with other carriers?If there is , is it easy?I want that Droid so bad but verizon closed here a few years ago (Puerto Rico).I went through craiglist and found several at good prices, I could buy one of those through my cousin who lives in Connecticut, that is if it can be unlocked though.


Unlocking guide...
http://hyfeno.com/motorola-droid-x-unlocked/


----------



## Royraiden

I dont quite get it, has anyone done this ?I dont want to buy the phone and find out that im not able to unlock it







My carrier uses only cdma phones Im on my Blackberry Curve 8530 right now, would that make it easier for it to work with the carrier since the Droid x is cdma?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


I dont quite get it, has anyone done this ?I dont want to buy the phone and find out that im not able to unlock it







My carrier uses only cdma phones Im on my Blackberry Curve 8530 right now, would that make it easier for it to work with the carrier since the Droid x is cdma?


CDMA to CDMA is apparently your best chance. Whether it works or not I am not entirely sure and I really am not sure how to do it from the 15 min of research I did. Looks complicated but plausible.

Sorry that's all I got


----------



## Royraiden

Thanks then, lets see if someone has more info about it.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
LOL...please don't laugh and call me a FBHOAR, but I currently installed Unleashed 2.7 on my Droid 2, and none of the pictures of my FB contacts/phone contacts are syncing. is that due to Blur removal? (I know the social networking widget is long gone)

What's the best custom rom for FB contacts/phone contacts syncing? Can anyone give a fellow OCNer some tips/leads?







Cookies + rep for your help.

(FB = Facebook)

I coudln't live without Facebook contact integration either









Blur shouldn't matter, just get the Facebook for Android app, and make sure you go into the settings and under sync options choose "Sync All"

Speaking of which, anybody have any idea why every time i reboot i have to re-enable Facebook contact sync?


----------



## SpykeZ

could just be an app bug, try a different facebook app? uninstall reinstall?


----------



## Mongol

Thanks for the help fellas...I've tried everything (uninstall/reinstall/reboot/re-flash) and nothing works. Even under settings for updating pictures, I have FB selected as my pic source and no luck.

And just when I thought I was sick of this rom, I went to reinstall my vanilla Droid 2 rom only to find out it's gone...the backup does not exist. I can't even go back to stock now.









Can anyone point me towards a stable, fully functional rom? Free/donation...doesn't make a difference, I want this epic unleashed garbage off before I send this phone into orbit.


----------



## Mongol

Well, I'm hoping Angdroid's 2.4.5 R2D2 clean rom will fix the issue. From what I'm reading it saves .apk's (other roms delete) to sd card and allows you to install those you want to keep.

Or I can go with the superclean rom that removes all bloatware and blur completely. Guess I'll find out, and post results here for anyone else that's interested, or has issues with their custom roms.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *********** 
Well, I'm hoping Angdroid's 2.4.5 R2D2 clean rom will fix the issue. From what I'm reading it saves .apk's (other roms delete) to sd card and allows you to install those you want to keep.

Or I can go with the superclean rom that removes all bloatware and blur completely. Guess I'll find out, and post results here for anyone else that's interested, or has issues with their custom roms.










Download ROM Manager and try as many ROMs as you want and it backs up for you. As long as you check the box.


----------



## Mongol

Yes, that's the plan from here on out.

Well, Angdroid's Green rom 2.4.5 has got me back to stock with much of the bloatware gone. I'm still running with some speed, and it's kept my memory usage to ~100mb. My lovely clock/weather widget is gone, but hey...








FB/Phone contacts pics are all sync'd. (It wouldn't have been that big of a deal if I didn't have >300 ppl to keep track of...and that's real world, none of that 'omgz I need moar friendz!' teenaged mumbo jumbo)


----------



## GI_Manny

so i thought these screens were suppose to be indestructible... just dropped mine and it pretty much shattered...


----------



## SpykeZ

dun think anyone ever said they were indestructable, mostly scratch proof


----------



## GI_Manny

BAAAAAH! well good thing i have insurance on it...


----------



## Nausicaa

Wow what height?
I drop mines all the time, nothing bad so far.
So far...

The screen however is very odd. It registers some of my touches wrong. Parts will just skip, unless that is a fault of swype. But it also happens at the top of my screen.

Is there a way to trigger swype when in portrait mode and Swiftkey in landscape?


----------



## wierdo124

Droid screens are indestructable. One on Androidforums got ran over by a tractor and was only scratched. I don't have a screen protector, and no scratches.

*********, ROM Manager also lets you go back to the stock ROM too.


----------



## GI_Manny

i dropped it from about 3 feet. fell off my lap when i was getting out of my car. screen still works i guess. but it looks like a broken windshield...


----------



## wierdo124

Haey guise...anybody wanna upload the stock gallery apk? I managed to fubar mine


----------



## GI_Manny

so i filled a claim through Asurion for my busted droid. looks like im getting an upgrade to the droid2


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GI_Manny* 
so i filled a claim through Asurion for my busted droid. looks like im getting an upgrade to the droid2

*******s getting the upgrade, maybe I should bust mine too


----------



## wierdo124

Not like you can change kernels on D2s anyway...D1 has so much more modding community.

But on another note, i just switched to ShadowROM to try it out. Seems to be CM6. I've noticed no differences.


----------



## SpykeZ

ooooo well screw that than! I just like the keyboard better is all


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Not like you can change kernels on D2s anyway...D1 has so much more modding community.

But on another note, i just switched to ShadowROM to try it out. Seems to be CM6. I've noticed no differences.

Actually I think they have 3 or 4 ROMs in ROMmanager alone for D2. Also, they were able to overclock the D2 to a iffy stability of 2500Mhz









I was tempted to mistakingly "lose" my Droid1 but I know after a while Asurion will boot you for too many claims and I don't want to lose my flexibility when I think I will be upgrading before years end already.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Actually I think they have 3 or 4 ROMs in ROMmanager alone for D2. Also, they were able to overclock the D2 to a iffy stability of 2500Mhz









I was tempted to mistakingly "lose" my Droid1 but I know after a while Asurion will boot you for too many claims and I don't want to lose my flexibility when I think I will be upgrading before years end already.


ROMs yes, kernels no. Same problem with the X, they can't get into the bootloader. They can only do workarounds.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Actually I think they have 3 or 4 ROMs in ROMmanager alone for D2. Also, they were able to overclock the D2 to a iffy stability of 2500Mhz









I was tempted to mistakingly "lose" my Droid1 but I know after a while Asurion will boot you for too many claims and I don't want to lose my flexibility when I think I will be upgrading before years end already.


you're only allowed so many claims a year, I think it's like 3?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


you're only allowed so many claims a year, I think it's like 3?


That would be 2. 2 claims would be the max in a 12 month rolling calendar year. Meaning if you say made a claim in Dec '09 then another in Sep '10, you now have no insurance, you are high risk.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


That would be 2. 2 claims would be the max in a 12 month rolling calendar year. Meaning if you say made a claim in Dec '09 then another in Sep '10, you now have no insurance, you are high risk.


Thanks for the knowledge blue







Still though, I don't want to pay 50-80 for the claim and then turn around and get a new phone in 2 months









Not to mention there is a whole lot more flexibility in ROMs for D1 vs D2.

Oh I got a question too...if you shut off service to your D1 and activate the D2 or other phone...can you utilize the wifi to add new apps or how does the market react to multiple phones being connected to the same gmail account? Or could you just simply use any gmail account....was thinking of giving the non-3G phone to a sibling as just an app toy/internet browser...maybe later with gingerbread use it for VoIP calling.


----------



## SpykeZ

From what I've read it looks like if you have wifi or bluetooth you can

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dro...nthly-fee.html

Soon you won't need a contract!! Check out what google's adding









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
Source

I love this bit

Quote:

It's not all about the visuals, though, because Google's working to add even more functionality at the core of Android. Perhaps the biggest addition (that we can confirm so far) has been support for video chat using the same protocols that powers video chat on the desktop version of Google Talk. We've heard this rumor before, but our source is confident that this will be up and running by the time Gingerbread hits the net. *Building upon that, we've also learned that Google's adding SIP support in their Google Voice application to allow you to receive calls to your Google Voice number over WiFi and cellular data. For those who use Android devices without a voice plan, this means you can still use your phone as a phone as long as you're near a WiFi connection.*


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpykeZ* 
From what I've read it looks like if you have wifi or bluetooth you can

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dro...nthly-fee.html

Soon you won't need a contract!! Check out what google's adding









Sounds like they are all conflicted...it still doesn't really answer my question of how the phone reacts to being either
A) logged into 2 phones with 1 gmail account to the market
B) logged in a gmail account that isn't associated with an active smartphone.

As for the quote...that's what I was talking about for VoIP (Voice over IP) that gingerbread will have.

EDIT: Then again I guess if I am giving the phone to a sibling I don't want my contacts synced to a phone they are using so option B would be my question I suppose....can you still download market apps under that circumstance?


----------



## GI_Manny

so im kinda hating my droid2. i was using the first droid for almost a year without rooting.

but i think im going to root my droid2. there are a billion apps that you CANT uninstall (blockbuster, NFS) crap like that.

the email shortcut now only lets you have one email assigned to it, on the droid you can put multiple emails in there...


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GI_Manny* 
so im kinda hating my droid2. i was using the first droid for almost a year without rooting.

but i think im going to root my droid2. there are a billion apps that you CANT uninstall (blockbuster, NFS) crap like that.

the email shortcut now only lets you have one email assigned to it, on the droid you can put multiple emails in there...

1-click root for Droid 2 - Have fun!


----------



## GI_Manny

yea i saw that site earlier.

i didnt have a problem with my unrooted droid. but this droid2 feels very restrictive, there are atleast 3x as many apps that are always running in the background that i dont need. sure the clocks are faster than the droid, but not with that many things going on at once...


----------



## alexanat

The Droid 2 always looked cool to me because with the Froyo update, didn't you guys get wireless hotspot? The original Droid (what I have now) didn't get that and it was something that looked pretty cool to mess with.

Connect laptop to wall -> connect droid to laptop -> connect droid to internet.

Internetz everywhere!

But really, is the Droid 2 that bad?


----------



## GI_Manny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexanat* 
The Droid 2 always looked cool to me because with the Froyo update, didn't you guys get wireless hotspot? The original Droid (what I have now) didn't get that and it was something that looked pretty cool to mess with.

Connect laptop to wall -> connect droid to laptop -> connect droid to internet.

Internetz everywhere!

But really, is the Droid 2 that bad?

are you talking about tethering? i was able to do that with an app on my droid


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GI_Manny*


are you talking about tethering? i was able to do that with an app on my droid


Agreed...I have wireless tethering just from my 3G alone....rooted on Droid1 that is.


----------



## SpykeZ

Wireless tethering working here as well, I use it to broadcast internet for my iTouch when im not home cause for whatever reason browsing on the droid even OC'd to 800mhz is a laggy exerpeience. Typing is always like 2 characters behind and god forbid I need to erase what i wrote, scrolling lags. Doesn't do that on the iTouch so that's where wifi comes in









You all using the barnacle wifi tether app?


----------



## GI_Manny

so this is a really dumb question. but i followed the rooting process for my droid2. and after the program finished, was something suppose to happen? how do i really know if my droid2 is rooted...

disclaimer: im a rooting n00b. take it easy on me


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GI_Manny*


so this is a really dumb question. but i followed the rooting process for my droid2. and after the program finished, was something suppose to happen? how do i really know if my droid2 is rooted...

disclaimer: im a rooting n00b. take it easy on me










The SuperUser icon is a big indicator.


----------



## GI_Manny

havent seen that yet... does it come up when you finish?


----------



## SpykeZ

it'll be in your app drawer


----------



## GI_Manny

oh cool. ok haha. i was expecting something a bit more obvious once it finished. thanks dudes


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GI_Manny* 
oh cool. ok haha. i was expecting something a bit more obvious once it finished. thanks dudes

It's only really obvious you're rooted when your notification bar's color is changed due to a "fresh" ROM and you have SetCPU up on your homescreen sporting your overclock


----------



## bluedevil

Refresh my memory, once one has BB V.05 on, and tries to OC past 528mhz, don't you need a OCing kernal to get to the desired OC? If so, could someone link me to a kernal to at least 1.1ghz with low voltage?


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Refresh my memory, once one has BB V.05 on, and tries to OC past 528mhz, don't you need a OCing kernal to get to the desired OC? If so, could someone link me to a kernal to at least 1.1ghz with low voltage?

I believe the BB rom comes with a kernel capable of 800MHz. If you want anything higher than that, youll need a new kernel


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schoat333* 
I believe the BB rom comes with a kernel capable of 800MHz. If you want anything higher than that, youll need a new kernel

I c now.....any bigger/better kernels?


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
I c now.....any bigger/better kernels?

I don't know if they are compatible with BB, but kernels for CM have up to 1.2GHz. I honestly don't see a difference above 800, and I used to run 1.1GHz and stopped and didn't even notice.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
I c now.....any bigger/better kernels?

Here is a link to the release notes on the rom from droidforums.

A quote for what kernels can be used.

Quote:

*All Froyo kernels are supported as long as they are using the "anykernel.zip" format by Koush*
Link BB V0.5 Droid forums


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Refresh my memory, once one has BB V.05 on, and tries to OC past 528mhz, don't you need a OCing kernal to get to the desired OC? If so, could someone link me to a kernal to at least 1.1ghz with low voltage?

I personally use Slayher's low volt kernals. Those seem to work best on my phone. Some people have better luck with Chevy's. Both of which you can get on ROM Manager.


----------



## Schoat333

I use the stock sapphire 1GHz kernel, but limit it to 800mhz. Everything runs smooth.


----------



## grizzly818

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schoat333* 
I use the stock sapphire 1GHz kernel, but limit it to 800mhz. Everything runs smooth.

Sweet, another Sapphire user.







I love what cvpcs does.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
I personally use Slayher's low volt kernals. Those seem to work best on my phone. Some people have better luck with Chevy's. Both of which you can get on ROM Manager.

Free version?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Free version?

No but I use ROM Manager so much I just purchased the Premium....if you're unwilling to do so you can get them off the Cyanogenmod forums as well.


----------



## Aluc13

Hi everyone. I was wondering if this was only for the Motorola Droid and Droid 2 cause I have a Droid X and didn't see an official or unofficial thread/club.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aluc13*


Hi everyone. I was wondering if this was only for the Motorola Droid and Droid 2 cause I have a Droid X and didn't see an official or unofficial thread/club.


A droid is a droid







Were all family members >.<


----------



## wierdo124

I'm on a slayher kernel. If i choose to i can kick her into overdrive to 1GHz and it's rock solid.


----------



## Chr0n1c

Had an upgrade on my line for the last few months.. finally got my Droid X.

Rooted and ready to go. What's next?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chr0n1c*


Had an upgrade on my line for the last few months.. finally got my Droid X.

Rooted and ready to go. What's next?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Throw a fresh ROM on it, overclock it to 2000 and throw up some screenies


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Throw a fresh ROM on it, overclock it to 2000 and throw up some screenies









*sizzle*


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
*sizzle*









Yea I meant screens of the smoke variety


----------



## wierdo124

Supposedly they can pull it off, i don't own one.


----------



## bluedevil

Yay! My new Droid Pro will be here soon!







So who wants my old Droid 1?








http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/s...phoneTopRated=


----------



## SpykeZ

Keep it!! gingerbread update will allow you to make calls and so forth through wifi!


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Yay! My new Droid Pro will be here soon!







So who wants my old Droid 1?








http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/s...phoneTopRated=

Bleh, I figured out quick that I am perfectly fine without a physical keyboard. Wish I had gotten the Droid X for that purpose...although Droid1 has such great "hackability" in comparison to all the other phones that it assists my nerdgasms much better


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Yay! My new Droid Pro will be here soon!







So who wants my old Droid 1?








http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/s...phoneTopRated=

meh. Fast, but that's about it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Bleh, I figured out quick that I am perfectly fine without a physical keyboard. Wish I had gotten the Droid X for that purpose...although Droid1 has such great "hackability" in comparison to all the other phones that it fits assists my nerdgasms much better









100% agreed. I'd buy a DX if it had the mod community, and potential, of the D1.


----------



## SpykeZ

<3 my droid 1. I just wish it wouldn't lag in the phone dialer like it does, which is odd cause during phone calls when I open up the number pad all is well.


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah i've noticed that too.<br />
<br />
Also - i'm now running Ultimate Droid 2.0.0 with slayher's 1.2LV kernel.


----------



## wierdo124

Who else LOVES the new Swype?!?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Who else LOVES the new Swype?!?


Please explain.


----------



## GI_Manny

i dont like Swype at all


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GI_Manny* 
i dont like Swype at all

I am with you. IMO Swype is inaccurate and slow for me.


----------



## wierdo124

: Swype...the newest version released the 11th is even better.


----------



## Nausicaa

I use ultrakeyboard, like swiftkey and swype at the same time.
I have random problems, seems like my phone hates ulv kernels and runs better on low voltage.
Does anyone ever have their phone not take pictures right? It seems that the camera likes to not work randomly.


----------



## bluedevil

Gotta say, I am loving my new Droid Pro.....the keyboard is a dream to type on and really the spead is great. I get about 1500+ on Quadrant and 73FPS on NeoCore.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
Gotta say, I am loving my new Droid Pro.....the keyboard is a dream to type on and really the spead is great. I get about 1500+ on Quadrant and 73FPS on NeoCore.









Is pro 2.1 or 2.2? If it's 2.1 you have a lot of room on quadrant


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Is pro 2.1 or 2.2? If it's 2.1 you have a lot of room on quadrant










2.2.....lol.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


2.2.....lol.










awww poo, guess you need an overclock kernal then. I'm liking the DX and D2 that are getting 2300+ on 24/7 clocks.


----------



## wierdo124

Is there a root for the DPro yet?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Is there a root for the DPro yet?

Yes it is. Root is obtainable via z4root in the market.


----------



## wierdo124

Is there a way to hijack the bootloader? Or did Motorola quit trying to keep people out and just let it go the way they did the D1?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Is there a root for the DPro yet?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Yes it is. Root is obtainable via z4root in the market.

z4root doesn't quite work for the Droid Pro. Tried it myself on a Verizon demo phone earlier this week. (Don't ask.) If you end up trying it, you'll have to battery pull to get your phone back.

Right now there's no reliable way to root the Droid Pro. Give it a few days.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


z4root doesn't quite work for the Droid Pro. Tried it myself on a Verizon demo phone earlier this week. (Don't ask.) If you end up trying it, you'll have to battery pull to get your phone back.

Right now there's no reliable way to root the Droid Pro. Give it a few days.


Well not positive as I don't have one personally to test but here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=842074

Says it doesn't work reliably but it does work if you keep trying.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Well not positive as I don't have one personally to test but here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=842074

Says it doesn't work reliably but it does work if you keep trying.


Yeah, I read the same thing before I posted. I don't have six hours to "keep trying" though. I'd rather just wait until it's stabilized and working reliably.


----------



## SmasherBasher

My D1 has been acting fishy. it random force closes, sometimes will hang if I'm swapping between apps. Sometimes I have to pull the battery. Doesn't matter what ROM I use, even stock. Warranty is obviously void since I set it in a pool of coffee. Only the dot on the back of the phone is red. Battery is not. Should I go through insurance to get a new D1?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


My D1 has been acting fishy. it random force closes, sometimes will hang if I'm swapping between apps. Sometimes I have to pull the battery. Doesn't matter what ROM I use, even stock. Warranty is obviously void since I set it in a pool of coffee. Only the dot on the back of the phone is red. Battery is not. Should I go through insurance to get a new D1?


I don't think changing out the ROM is going to fix having set it in a pool of coffee.









If your insurance covers liquid damage, then by all means do it. I don't remember if it does or not.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


I don't think changing out the ROM is going to fix having set it in a pool of coffee.









If your insurance covers liquid damage, then by all means do it. I don't remember if it does or not.


Just say it was stolen, insurance covers that and you can keep a spare mem card. It's not like they can use a damaged phone anyway so sending it back won't help them.

Usually random force closes are due to overclock or a kernal not being compatible with a certain ROM but if you are trying different ROMs then I would say most likely it is probably due to the coffee damage.


----------



## Nhb93

Loading the home screen takes forever since I got the 2.2 update on the D1. Sometimes it takes close to 15 seconds for the icons to come up. Really annoying.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


Loading the home screen takes forever since I got the 2.2 update on the D1. Sometimes it takes close to 15 seconds for the icons to come up. Really annoying.










try launcher pro


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Loading the home screen takes forever since I got the 2.2 update on the D1. Sometimes it takes close to 15 seconds for the icons to come up. Really annoying.









Many of the newer custom ROMs (CM 6.1) has an option to save homescreen into cache that will prevent these Redraws.


----------



## wierdo124

What they said. LauncherPro is faster...and it'll be getting faster yet soon (Fred is completely rewriting it from square one), but if possible lock it into the memory. I used to have problems with that on CM6, but haven't had any problems on BB, SS, or UD.


----------



## Schoat333

I'm loving this Avalon theme for sapphire 1.1.1. The theme is still in beta, and has a few quirks, but its perfect for winter.


----------



## SpykeZ

get rid of that task killer naow.

Unless you have it for an actual reason, it doesn't benefit you in the slightest way.


----------



## wierdo124

Nice theme, but yes, kill the task killer, nao.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


get rid of that task killer naow.

Unless you have it for an actual reason, it doesn't benefit you in the slightest way.


I'm keeping it because I'm alpha/beta testing a few apps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Nice theme, but yes, kill the task killer, nao.


See above.


----------



## SpykeZ

ah that makes sense than lol


----------



## wierdo124

What are y'all getting in Quadrant? I just ran and got 1514, which makes me miles ahead of Nexus One, Droid X, Evo, etc.


----------



## bluedevil

I get that on my stock clocked Droid Pro.


----------



## ttaylor0024

Ooo, didnt know this was here!

My droid:
2.1 rooted running Lithium Mod, 1GHz. Pure awesome.


----------



## SpykeZ

...you're rooted and you have 2.1? there a reason you prefer it over 2.2?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


...you're rooted and you have 2.1? there a reason you prefer it over 2.2?










He is right...and if you are on the new Lithmod you should be on 2.2.1 AOSP.


----------



## wierdo124

Eclair is great, but Froyo is better. I love the graphics of Gingerbread though, i have them on my D1.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluedevil* 
I get that on my stock clocked Droid Pro.









You also have stock Froyo, no root, no custom ROMs, and a full year of advancement


----------



## kwudude

I have a milestone, does that count?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwudude* 
I have a milestone, does that count?

milestone = droid!


----------



## wierdo124

MOTOROLA DROID GUYS GUYS GUYS GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.droid-life.com/2010/11/22...ad/#more-20222

i'm so happy.


----------



## SpykeZ

pew pew I hope I hope


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


MOTOROLA DROID GUYS GUYS GUYS GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.droid-life.com/2010/11/22...ad/#more-20222

i'm so happy.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


pew pew I hope I hope


No way...sorry, don't mean to deflate you guys but it ain't gonna happen. Not before even google has announced it and on an older phone.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


No way...sorry, don't mean to deflate you guys but it ain't gonna happen. Not before even google has announced it and on an older phone.


they're not sending it out yet, just saying there may be an update. Motorola is between a rock and a hard place - they sold craptons of these phones and would piss a lot of people off by not updating them, but it may slow them down.

Old or not, i think they'll update it if they can. no matter regardless, i'll get Gingerbread anyway.


----------



## error10

Most likely just the "2.2.1" update.


----------



## wierdo124

Heh, i'm on 2.2.1 already....but i'm also on FRG22D


----------



## mav2000

Yeah and the Milestone guys are still on 2.1...wonder what we would do without xda....this is the last time I am ever getting a moto...bottom line their after sales service sucks...


----------



## SpykeZ

motorola is better than HTC lol. they're as quick to abandon older phones as they are to release a new one


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah, remember, soon as the Incredible dropped, HTC left Droid Eris users deserted. My friend has an Eris, it's stupidly slow. I'm gonna root it and put froyo on it, it's obvious HTC has no plans to do it. Like i said, with so many D1s out, Motorola finds themselves between a rock and a hard place. If they were to leave the D1 on 2.2, they'd have a lot of pissed off customers.


----------



## SpykeZ

uhm the d1 got 2.2 as it is, or did I read your post wrong? lol

I can't see how gingerbread would slow the D1 down, it's already fast as it is.


----------



## wierdo124

typo







fixed


----------



## wierdo124

http://www.droid-life.com/2010/11/30...next-24-hours/


----------



## wierdo124

And 2.3 has dropped. It's in the SDK.

Looks like N1 users will get the OTA in the next few weeks.

On a sad note, my D1 has developed a problem..my charger port is loose. I've gotta have it sitting just right for it to charge. Taking it back - it's under warranty. Here's to hoping they give me a Droid X...


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
And 2.3 has dropped. It's in the SDK.

Looks like N1 users will get the OTA in the next few weeks.

On a sad note, my D1 has developed a problem..my charger port is loose. I've gotta have it sitting just right for it to charge. Taking it back - it's under warranty. Here's to hoping they give me a Droid X...

Good Luck! I'd take the DX in a heart beat now that they have 2.2 going on it.


----------



## wierdo124

And Motorola has already stated it WILL get Gingerbread.

Unfortunately i'm much more likely to get a D2. Oh well, that'll get Gingerbread too. I'm sure both will get Honeycomb too.


----------



## Damarious25

been a while since I posted here. milestone user on stock 2.1 who was afraid to root in the past. now my cells older and the gingerbread man is creeping around corners and making an official appearance I think I will root to 2.3 when it's available. When do you think that will be? My guess, in about 2 days an early .sdk (is that what you root with?) for 2.3 will be available.

And will it be difficult to stick on a milestone?


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Here's to hoping they give me a Droid X...


WHY? Why would you give up the second most open phone on the market (and easily the most open phone on Verizon) for something with a locked bootloader and a big screen?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


been a while since I posted here. milestone user on stock 2.1 who was afraid to root in the past. now my cells older and the gingerbread man is creeping around corners and making an official appearance I think I will root to 2.3 when it's available. When do you think that will be? My guess, in about 2 days an early .sdk (is that what you root with?) for 2.3 will be available.

And will it be difficult to stick on a milestone?


Depends on whether Motorola are a bunch of dimwits and ram plugs into the exploits we use. I do'nt know about the Milestone but the Droid has a way to do it regardless of what OS (via RSDLite)

We won't get a good Gingerbread ROM till either the Nexus S releases or the Nexus One receives its OTA. The SDK is just what developers need for apps, it gives us no way to create ROMs off of it. Google said they'd be open sourcing Gingerbread and giving the N1 OTA in a couple weeks. Beyond that i would imagine a month to get a good ROM based off it for Droid...maybe less. But idk if that'll be compatible with Milestone.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


WHY? Why would you give up the second most open phone on the market (and easily the most open phone on Verizon) for something with a locked bootloader and a big screen?


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Depends on whether Motorola are a bunch of dimwits and ram plugs into the exploits we use. I do'nt know about the Milestone but the Droid has a way to do it regardless of what OS (via RSDLite)

We won't get a good Gingerbread ROM till either the Nexus S releases or the Nexus One receives its OTA. The SDK is just what developers need for apps, it gives us no way to create ROMs off of it. Google said they'd be open sourcing Gingerbread and giving the N1 OTA in a couple weeks. Beyond that i would imagine a month to get a good ROM based off it for Droid...maybe less. But idk if that'll be compatible with Milestone.


thanks for the info. Also, again, I'm a noob with cell rooting. I've never done it.

I always read that everyone who roots installs a mod, like cyanogen. Is there a way to just root your phone to use apps that require root (OC app) but keep the stock 2.1 and original data and just have root access without having to fiddle with mods and backups???


----------



## grizzly818

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damarious25* 
thanks for the info. Also, again, I'm a noob with cell rooting. I've never done it.

I always read that everyone who roots installs a mod, like cyanogen. Is there a way to just root your phone to use apps that require root (OC app) but keep the stock 2.1 and original data and just have root access without having to fiddle with mods and backups???

ROMs like Cyanogen are pretty much a tweaked Android OS based on certain versions. (like Linux where you can install Ubuntu, Kubuntu, etc) When you root your phone you don't necessarily have to install them, it just gives you the ability to install them if you want to. You will still have the ability to download and use all apps that require root access.

We have all been noobs at the whole rooting thing at one point in time. If you want to root just find a good guide and follow along.


----------



## SpykeZ

whats this update my phone is bothering me about? the useless one?


----------



## Jimi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damarious25* 
thanks for the info. Also, again, I'm a noob with cell rooting. I've never done it.

I always read that everyone who roots installs a mod, like cyanogen. Is there a way to just root your phone to use apps that require root (OC app) but keep the stock 2.1 and original data and just have root access without having to fiddle with mods and backups???

Basically once you've rooted you can install a new bootloader which will let you install ROMs. It's completely up to you.


----------



## Damarious25

I know it gives the option but do I have to? If I root can I still use stock android that comes with the phone? I don't want to install a mod but I want to be able to overclock. Thats all.


----------



## grizzly818

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


I know it gives the option but do I have to? If I root can I still use stock android that comes with the phone? I don't want to install a mod but I want to be able to overclock. Thats all.


Nope, you don't have to, it just gives you the option to. You can continue to use stock android while overclocking and using other apps that require root access.


----------



## Cole19

I can haz droid. = )


----------



## Jimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


I know it gives the option but do I have to? If I root can I still use stock android that comes with the phone? I don't want to install a mod but I want to be able to overclock. Thats all.


The stock kernel will allow you to overclock to 600MHz (stock is 550MHz) and that is all. If you want to overclock higher, you'll need to use a hacked bootloader so that you can flash to an overclocking kernel.


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grizzly818*


Nope, you don't have to, it just gives you the option to. You can continue to use stock android while overclocking and using other apps that require root access.



ooooooOOOOOOOoooooooo.

I was always under the impression I had to install a mod if I rooted. this IS good news. will begin after I cook supper


----------



## GI_Manny

im using rooted 2.2 with stock android. just wanted to get rid of all the crap that comes installed on the droid2


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimi*


The stock kernel will allow you to overclock to 600MHz (stock is 550MHz) and that is all. If you want to overclock higher, you'll need to use a hacked bootloader so that you can flash to an overclocking kernel.


must have been in the middle of typing when you posted.

someone told me before there weren't many stable mods for the milestone.
also, what happens to apps I've paid for when I install a modded kernel?

damn. I thought this was gonna be simple. its getting more difficult.

how much does overclocking help with games? I bought the PSX emulator and I wanna play ffvii which right now is ALMOST playable. would an OC to 800/1000 help? I also was gonna by the gamegripper but i have a larger battery and case around my phone so the grippers out.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


must have been in the middle of typing when you posted.

someone told me before there weren't many stable mods for the milestone.
also, what happens to apps I've paid for when I install a modded kernel?

damn. I thought this was gonna be simple. its getting more difficult.

how much does overclocking help with games? I bought the PSX emulator and I wanna play ffvii which right now is ALMOST playable. would an OC to 800/1000 help? I also was gonna by the gamegripper but i have a larger battery and case around my phone so the grippers out.


Again, the Milestone is basically the same phone as the Droid1, you should be able to use all the same roots, ROMs, kernals that Droid 1 uses without issue. Yes, an overclock will allow PSX to play much better, I have heard statements that without overclock PSX is unplayable and with a solid overclock it runs fine.


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Again, the Milestone is basically the same phone as the Droid1, you should be able to use all the same roots, ROMs, kernals that Droid 1 uses without issue. Yes, an overclock will allow PSX to play much better, I have heard statements that without overclock PSX is unplayable and with a solid overclock it runs fine.


thanks. so i just checked all the links i bookmarked months ago and they're all about 6 months old, or older. anyone have a quick link to root instructions or a video?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damarious25*


thanks. so i just checked all the links i bookmarked months ago and they're all about 6 months old, or older. anyone have a quick link to root instructions or a video?


Are you still on 2.1? If I remember correctly you are. If so,

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=747598

I believe there is even an app in the market place for this. This is the easiest way.

Are you on 2.2.1? If so,

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/met...ed-frg83d.html

Basically you should be able to just:

1) Download the version you want, rename to update.zip, place on root of SDCard
2) Power off phone
3) Hold power button and X (on keypad) till the SPRecovery comes up
4) Let the update.zip install

You should be rooted. It has been so long since I have rooted I honestly can't remember what all I did and it has changed a lot.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## Damarious25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Are you still on 2.1? If I remember correctly you are. If so,

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=747598

I believe there is even an app in the market place for this. This is the easiest way.

Are you on 2.2.1? If so,

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/met...ed-frg83d.html

Basically you should be able to just:

1) Download the version you want, rename to update.zip, place on root of SDCard
2) Power off phone
3) Hold power button and X (on keypad) till the SPRecovery comes up
4) Let the update.zip install

You should be rooted. It has been so long since I have rooted I honestly can't remember what all I did and it has changed a lot.

Hope that helps some.


2.1-update 1
so 2.1 hey.


----------



## ttaylor0024

Yay! My phone decided it didnt want its screen to turn on anymore, so a replacement is coming my way... Pressed the power button to turn the screen off after a text and it was never to be seen again. The touch screen still worked though?

You know whats hard to do? Flash your phone back to stock without being able to see what you are doing lol. Got it done though! I would feel like an idiot sending a rooted & ROMd droid to motorola!


----------



## wierdo124

if you couldn't tell it was rooted idk how they would know anyway









i would just send it back rom'd.


----------



## ROM3000

Hey everyone. Here's some pictures of my X.


















Coming from an iPhone, I must say that the Android OS has its quirks but it has been getting better and better with every update. I can't wait for Gingerbread. The one thing I love most about Android is that you can customize your phone exactly how you want. As for the X hardware wise, the screen size sure comes in handy sometimes. Some apps and games I have downloaded are:

Launcher Pro (must have







)
Angry Birds
Extended Controls
Papi Jump
Astro
SNesoid Lite
Shazam


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROM3000;11664992*
> Hey everyone. Here's some pictures of my X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from an iPhone, I must say that the Android OS has its quirks but it has been getting better and better with every update. I can't wait for Gingerbread. The one thing I love most about Android is that you can customize your phone exactly how you want. As for the X hardware wise, the screen size sure comes in handy sometimes. Some apps and games I have downloaded are:
> 
> Launcher Pro (must have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Angry Birds
> Extended Controls
> Papi Jump
> Astro
> SNesoid Lite
> Shazam


She's quite a gal if I don't say so myself, why the break up??

.
..
...
..
.


----------



## ROM3000

She's quite nice and she even transforms!


















As for why the switch, a Verizon family plan ended up being cheaper between us than having a separate AT&T account. Also, it was just time for a change.


----------



## Blueduck3285

I just got my droid x. I will be posting a picture of it later. I was wondering if anyone has an idea of where I can find the clock app that has the weather and time in the retro format. I saw it on the home screen of the incredible and liked it, was wondering where I can pick it up.


----------



## grizzly818

What you saw on the Incredible is part of HTC Sense. It's an overlay made by HTC for their android phones. Check out Beautiful Widgets in the marketplace. I think it costs a couple of bucks but it gives you a whole set of widgets that emulate the HTC Sense clock. Plus you can download a bunch of different skins for it.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizzly818;11716458*
> What you saw on the Incredible is part of HTC Sense. It's an overlay made by HTC for their android phones. Check out Beautiful Widgets in the marketplace. I think it costs a couple of bucks but it gives you a whole set of widgets that emulate the HTC Sense clock. Plus you can download a bunch of different skins for it.


Awesome thank you.

I absolutely love this freaking phone. I thought, "I would never need anything that powerful". But after playing with it in the store, I just had to get one. Amazing that they can do. After talking with sales people at T-mobile and Verizon, seems like anything that is not a smart phone is going to be phased out over the next few years so I was going to have to make the change at some point in time anyway.

Edit: Is there a way to dual boot on the droid phones so you can try out windows phone 7?


----------



## grizzly818

Awesome, the Droid X is pretty sweet phone. I play with my sister's every now and then when i see her. I'm still running on the original Droid rooted and all. I don't see a point in upgrading for a little while for myself. (waiting for dual-core, LTE, Android 3.0 phone)

About the dual booting, it might be possible, but I'm not quite sure if it is on the X though because it has locked boot-loader. I've been slacking on keeping up with the latest news on the Android front though so I'm not sure what exactly the devs have been up to with all the phones.


----------



## Shadowclock

Gingerbread....

Whose brave?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Anyone know how to dramatically increase the battery performance of the droid x?


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;11719806*
> Anyone know how to dramatically increase the battery performance of the droid x?


Find a good kernal that works for your phone. If your rooted that is.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Going to try gingerbread tonight after work

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Find a good kernal that works for your phone. If your rooted that is.


Think my bootloader is locked


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Think my bootloader is locked


Shouldn't matter...just unlock it. XDA forums have ways to root the Droid X.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Gingerbread....

Whose brave?


Eah I'll wait until BlackDroid or Chevy makes a release. At least then I'll get more customization options. I'm curious to how gingerbread performs though. Quadrant scores went way up with the release of Froyo.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowclock;11719572*
> Gingerbread....
> 
> Whose brave?


installing now


----------



## SpykeZ

wow, they really vamped the looks up! Really looks fancy now, like an actual high priced smart phone OS <3 It also comes rooted.

[edit] PLEASE remember if you've never done this before DONT Motorola Droid series devices are the EASIEST to brick. seriously? This guy is a complete tool, that statement is the exact opposit.

[edit edit] where the hell is my market lmao


----------



## SpykeZ

Ya don't use this rom. It doesn't let you log into your gmail account at startup like the rest did, and theres no other way to do it. The manage accounts setting makes you go through some weird setup procedure and won't connect to the domain server?

[edit] camera is broken as well, google apps isn't there, usb storage doesn't work so you can't access your SD card.


----------



## SpykeZ

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/and...rebakedv2.html

Here's a useable rom, stuff is still missing though like accelerometer.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Is there a way to remove apps from the phone from when it was first set up like the crappy blockbuster app that wont let me uninstall it the normal way?

Edit: Also looking for an app that with one touch will kill most unneeded apps and turn off wifi and gps for power saving. My GF killed her Droid X in less than 5 hours, not really productive.

PS: I found a weather/clock app thats like the HTC one, its Animated Weather Here... better one Fancy Widget Here!


----------



## SpykeZ

I really wish google would pull those app killers off the market. They're useless unless your testing an app. We've been. Through this since the release of android and the ******* at verizon and such keep putting it on peoples phones


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;11723129*
> Is there a way to remove apps from the phone from when it was first set up like the crappy blockbuster app that wont let me uninstall it the normal way?
> 
> Edit: Also looking for an app that with one touch will kill most unneeded apps and turn off wifi and gps for power saving. My GF killed her Droid X in less than 5 hours, not really productive.
> 
> PS: I found a weather/clock app thats like the HTC one, its Animated Weather Here... better one Fancy Widget Here!


Power control bar will let you switch on and off gps and wifi, but there will be two separate buttons. That should be a widget already on your phone.


----------



## GI_Manny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;11723129*
> Is there a way to remove apps from the phone from when it was first set up like the crappy blockbuster app that wont let me uninstall it the normal way?


youll have to root your phone (dont know if you have already). then get "Root Explorer". find the files in "system/app" and change the .apk extension to .bak

doesnt really get rid of them, but they dont show up because your phone cant find the file. thats the only walkaround i have found, and its great so far. there's also a list of files which are safe to do this to floating around somewhere. ill have to find that later though

EDIT: ah ha! here ya go : LINK. and i guess you can delete them. but i renamed them just in case something happens and i need them back.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GI_Manny*


youll have to root your phone (dont know if you have already). then get "Root Explorer". find the files in "system/app" and change the .apk extension to .bak

doesnt really get rid of them, but they dont show up because your phone cant find the file. thats the only walkaround i have found, and its great so far. there's also a list of files which are safe to do this to floating around somewhere. ill have to find that later though

EDIT: ah ha! here ya go : LINK. and i guess you can delete them. but i renamed them just in case something happens and i need them back.


Yea, I usually just delete them


----------



## SpykeZ

Was there ever a reason given by google why they keep adding this nonsense to our phones? Every update seems to remove some and then add some. Google Goggles was standard then became just an app in place of some other useless junk


----------



## Blueduck3285

Is the a free app for adding widgets to my lock screen? The ones I know about are paid.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Is the a free app for adding widgets to my lock screen? The ones I know about are paid.


depends what sort of app you want on your lock screen.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


depends what sort of app you want on your lock screen.


The fancy widget (clock/weather). It would be nice to see the weather outside along with then time without having to unlock my Droid X.

Sorry for all the questions and posts. My GF and I just got Droid X's sat and I am absolutely loving it. I am getting better with it, just need to learn a few things like what "rooting" is exactly, I understand its function and all but just silly little things that I like to know.

Thank you all for helping/putting up with me and all my questions/posts. Hopefully soon I will know enough to where I can help out around here


----------



## [email protected]

Sign me up i have one.. but after new years i'm exchanging for a new cellphone. I want a faster one


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


The fancy widget (clock/weather). It would be nice to see the weather outside along with then time without having to unlock my Droid X.

Sorry for all the questions and posts. My GF and I just got Droid X's sat and I am absolutely loving it. I am getting better with it, just need to learn a few things like what "rooting" is exactly, I understand its function and all but just silly little things that I like to know.

Thank you all for helping/putting up with me and all my questions/posts. Hopefully soon I will know enough to where I can help out around here 


Honestly Blueduck, if you want to know all there is about your DroidX and rooting then go to XDA forums and look up the DroidX portion of that forum.

As for what apps we use by all means ask those questions here. For adding a weather widget on the lock screen I found the paid app Widget Locker was the best. A few dollars for something you want and will use for the life of your phone is a pretty simple investment to be honest.


----------



## swisha

"the weather channel" has an app/ widget for free. i use it.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swisha*


"the weather channel" has an app/ widget for free. i use it.


Does it allow the weather widget on the lock screen?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Honestly Blueduck, if you want to know all there is about your DroidX and rooting then go to XDA forums and look up the DroidX portion of that forum.

As for what apps we use by all means ask those questions here. For adding a weather widget on the lock screen I found the paid app Widget Locker was the best. A few dollars for something you want and will use for the life of your phone is a pretty simple investment to be honest.


http://www.droidforums.net/

I personally use them







talented bunch there


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah Droids are nearly impossible to brick. If you can get into the bootloader, you can flash a recovery and install android. and it's dang neared impossible to screw up the bootloader.

I'm not going to Gingerbread until Koush, Chevy, or blackdroid releases one.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Yeah Droids are nearly impossible to brick. If you can get into the bootloader, you can flash a recovery and install android. and it's dang neared impossible to screw up the bootloader.

I'm not going to Gingerbread until Koush, Chevy, or blackdroid releases one.


well all the gingerbread releases as of now are broken anyways. Though if you just wanna see what it looks like it's worth grabbing. I really like the improved UI. Makes it seem not so cheap like anymore







and runs really good too


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Honestly Blueduck, if you want to know all there is about your DroidX and rooting then go to XDA forums and look up the DroidX portion of that forum.

As for what apps we use by all means ask those questions here. For adding a weather widget on the lock screen I found the paid app Widget Locker was the best. A few dollars for something you want and will use for the life of your phone is a pretty simple investment to be honest.


I have been looking over their forums as well as the DroidXforums.com. Between the too I have figured out what rooting is, how to root (Z4root ftw), and how to hide the preinstalled apps. Talented is an understatement at sites like OCN and XDA and DXF.

Ps any idea on an app for OCN like the xda and dxf forum apps? Those make life easy. (I am not a fan of tapatalk, mostly because you have to pay for it. I like free.


----------



## Rangerscott

I've had to worst luck with the Droid 1. On my third one. If it's not software freezing the things up, its the hardware not working. I'm having to switch this plans so hopefully I can get rid of this pile of poo.

I find 2.2 to be worst than 2.1. I've also tried unrooted versions and still problems. I was told there was a bunch released with hardware problems.


----------



## grizzly818

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott;11732850*
> I've had to worst luck with the Droid 1. On my third one. If it's not software freezing the things up, its the hardware not working. I'm having to switch this plans so hopefully I can get rid of this pile of poo.
> 
> I find 2.2 to be worst than 2.1. I've also tried unrooted versions and still problems. I was told there was a bunch released with hardware problems.


That's unfortunate. I've had my Droid since the original release last November and it's been solid for me since. It's been a long time since I last used 2.1. But I think I remember there being some issues with the original official release of 2.2 not working perfectly on the Droid. You've tried both rooted with custom roms and nonrooted with official releases?

If your phone is not working right/not happy with it have you tried to get an upgrade or something? Droid 2, Droid x, and the Incredible are all pretty sweet phones.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott;11732850*
> I've had to worst luck with the Droid 1. On my third one. If it's not software freezing the things up, its the hardware not working. I'm having to switch this plans so hopefully I can get rid of this pile of poo.
> 
> I find 2.2 to be worst than 2.1. I've also tried unrooted versions and still problems. I was told there was a bunch released with hardware problems.


My wife is having the same issue with her Eris. No matter how many times she takes it back there are weird anomolies that prevent it from working correctly. The reason? Everytime you take the broken phone back they give you a refurbished (broken) phone. Why were these refurbished and sent back to the masses? Because most of the issues aren't found without a full day or more worth of testing. She was on stock and had hardware issues, got refurbished, same issue, I rooted it and put on 4 different ROMs, same exact issue. Does this always happen with refurbished phones? Nope, but the next time we go to return this thing I am throwing the Lemon Law at them and making them give her a new phone.


----------



## SpykeZ

Been getting bugged about the stupid 2.2.1 update so I finally had enough and found this custom rom

http://androidforums.com/droid-roms/224899-rom-charity-smoked-glass-themed-version-11-froyo-2-2-1-frg83d.html

looks amazing, runs great, acts great, did I mention it looks amazing?


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah been thinking about trying that or MIUI


----------



## Shooter116

I have found BB 0.61 to be simply amazing. I love the gingerbread theme and keyboard. Still using the 800mhz kernel as I can safely say I lost interest in having high clocks on my Droid. Now that my warranty is up, I want to make sure I keep this thing going until something SICK drops for Verizon.. I love the simple ROMs!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Question for yall smart people. I havent really found an answer for my specific phone (Droid X) but have for other older phones. There was a way to activate a "emergency" battery for times in need if your phone was "dead". My gf keeps killing her X and I want to make sure she has a way of getting help if need be (be it stop using the damn phone or the hidden battery trick).

Thoughts?


----------



## SpykeZ

ya, carry a couple quarters for a pay phone or a spare battery.

Battery dead, it's dead.

Now there ARE ways to preserve the battery to last longer. Most phones spend more time being inactive than they do in use, root the phone, install set cpu so you can set a profile for when the phone screen is off and downclock the cpu. Phone in sleep mode isn't doing a whole lot and doesn't need to do a whole lot so downclocking it can save a massive amount of battery. I took my battery from lasting about 12 hours up to 30+ before


----------



## grizzly818

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Now there ARE ways to preserve the battery to last longer. Most phones spend more time being inactive than they do in use, root the phone, install set cpu so you can set a profile for when the phone screen is off and downclock the cpu. Phone in sleep mode isn't doing a whole lot and doesn't need to do a whole lot so downclocking it can save a massive amount of battery. I took my battery from lasting about 12 hours up to 30+ before


^ This

I think this is probably the biggest reason to root an Android phone. Being able to "overclock" your processor. I find that a lot of times it ends up being more useful to be able to downclock it with a program like SetCPU. I think my Droid runs at 125 MHz when the screen is off and 800 when doing things.

I always keep a charger in my car just in case. I got one of those car lighter to USB adapters and I just so happen to have like 3 micro usb cables lying around (Yay standardization!)


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grizzly818*


I think my Droid runs at 125 MHz when the screen is off and 800 when doing things.


How does your phone handle receiving phone calls when the screen is off? I used to keep mine clocked at 250/125 with the screen off... but it would take awfully long to turn the display on whenever I was getting a phone call. I ended up switching it 550/125 and it works great.


----------



## grizzly818

It's not too bad. There is a little noticeable lag when I get an incoming call but it doesn't prevent me from actually being able to answer it in time. It might be more of an issue if I actually get phone calls more than I do. I only receive phone calls maybe like 4 or 5 times a week, definitely not enough to change anything.


----------



## SpykeZ

Ya same here, when I do get a call it's a bit slow to open but meh, it's usually just family that calls me when im at the store or something. Nothing worth sacraficing my battery for lol


----------



## Blueduck3285

What app are yall using for over/down clocking?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


What app are yall using for over/down clocking?


set cpu


----------



## wierdo124

SetCPU...


----------



## Damarious25

thanks for all the help spykez!!!

on another note, what would a rooted milestone with froyo on it go for now?
included accessories:
dock
stock battery and larger siedio battery
seidio case to fit the large battery
2 USB cables
Still have original box and documents

theres also been a screen protector and case on it since the first day.
the screen has never been truly touched so peel the protector off, put the stock battery
in, and the things literally like new

I won't sell it unless its actually worth something. I could use the extra cash. also switching to "pay as you go" plan so won't even really have 3g internet for it.

EDIT:
also, I rooted for the first time last night and lost a few purchased apps. SetCPU was one of the first ones I bought ages ago before I knew you had to be rooted. it's not in my marketplace as being purchased anymore (lost a few apps this way). now that its rooted i'd love to try it. anyone have the sdk?


----------



## SpykeZ

it's not under marketplace > downloads?


----------



## Damarious25

no. along with an app "Orb" that must've been recently removed all together (cause it was crap, didn't work, cost $10.00, was NEVER updated and it had horrible reviews). 
as well as a few games I paid for, one was this cool glyder game. it was pretty fun but I never played it cause of a slight lag. I bet it would have been perfect now but...


----------



## SpykeZ

look up an app called "my market" it allows you to see all apps on all networks for all phones


----------



## Pinkerton

I'm a longtime owner of this great phone.

Although I prefer the HTC phones like the G2 (because HTC always makes solid smartphones) and I really like the Nexus 1. Aside from that, I'm happy to own the Droid 1 (Not as huge a fan of Droid 2 and Droid X, but they are still real good smartphones)


----------



## wierdo124

Settings > Applicatons > find Market and hit Clear Data. That should fix it.


----------



## Blueduck3285

I picked up setcpu, decent app, but saw QuickClock which helps undervolt to save batt power as well as underclocking, and its only a buck!


----------



## bk7794

I have a droid 2..do I count?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bk7794;11849265*
> I have a droid 2..do I count?


I dunno, how else do you add?


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;11849283*
> I dunno, how else do you add?


2+2=5....Am I qualified for the group?


----------



## grizzly818

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


2+2=5....Am I qualified for the group?


Only for extremely large values of 2.


----------



## wierdo124

Any motorola droid is welcome here, be it D1, D2, DX, or DP.


----------



## SpykeZ

What about the Apple Droid? Some ****** on my friend facebook was trying to argue with me that apple released a droid lol.


----------



## Pinkerton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124;11855661*
> Any motorola droid is welcome here, be it D1, D2, DX, or DP.


As long as its part of the Motorola Droid family tree, right?

All of you HTC or Google android phones are not welcome!









(Is Motoblur like a ******ed cousin?)


----------



## SpykeZ

Motoblur is motorola's half ******ed step child custom UI. Kinda like the sense ui for HTC.

I wish it'd be gone with, no one likes it.


----------



## wierdo124

motoblur is worse than Sense IMO. Sense doesn't bother me except when it's on slow phones. IE: Droid Eris.


----------



## wierdo124

Just tested MIUI.

Garbage. Looks great, has potential, but it wouldn't find any of my texts, and GO SMS kept force closing as did everything else. Quite a mess. Back to UD2.5 for wierdo.


----------



## SpykeZ

ya I'd rather have sense over motoblur but I'd rather not have either of them. I really don't see the point of putting your trash on a phone without testing to see how it's going to let the phone run.


----------



## Dealth0072

Hey guys, I am going to be getting my first Android tomorrow, the Droid 2 Global and was wondering since I'll be rooting, the current best ROM for it. (Gingerbread, removes all bloat, all Blur, etc.)

I'll be rooting with Z4Root after research because that is apparently the simplest method now.

Am I in the right direction, or does someone recommend I take another?


----------



## SpykeZ

unless you REAALLLLY wanna play around with roms and **** ultimate droid and bugless are the more popular ones. I would personally just wait till gingerbread custom roms are out.


----------



## Dealth0072

Will Ultimate Droid work on the D2G? Will Bugless?

I can't seem to find the goal of either of those ROMs, do they just remove bloat and blur?


----------



## Owhat

Droid X right here! Count me in!


----------



## PrimeSLP

Original Droid here

rooted

running at 800mhz

Ultimate Droid 2.5

anyone have a gingerbread rom yet?


----------



## SpykeZ

theres 2 good gingerbread roms out right now with random bugs like the browser doesn't work unless it's on wifi, the accelerometer doesn't work, and I think another major bug. I tried it out just to see how it looks but it's amazing. I'll post links if ya want.


----------



## mothow

add me.I have two.one just died though


----------



## Dealth0072

Apparently you can not use Droid 2 ROMS on the Droid 2 Global, so I'm pretty sure my options are limited to Fission or nothing I believe?


----------



## SpykeZ

I've never heard of such a silly thing o.0

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/index.php

ask there


----------



## Dealth0072

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global/106016-do-droid-2-roms-work-my-d2g.html

Guess that answers it.
The only ROM for the D2G is Fission, and apparently all that does is remove blur and give a vanilla experience...I guess that would be alright then.


----------



## wierdo124

Yup.

There isn't any Gingerbread roms out yet that fit my expectations. I think blackdroid will be the first to the party. He had it pretty close but scrapped it and is rebuilding from the ground up. RafficaX has an alpha build so i assume it's almost ready.


----------



## grizzly818

I've been checking up the droid/xda forums daily for any updates on a stable fully featured gingerbread rom for the droid. Waiting patiently for even just a completely stock gingerbread one.
Anyone been following CES? From what I've seen the Bionic might be my next upgrade and I will definitely be looking into the Xoom (mmm Tegra 2







) once it gets released.


----------



## GI_Manny

So i have 2.2 on my Droid2. just download 4ZRoot and unrooted my phone. Trying to update to 2.3 but it crashes in Clockwork Recovery and doesnt update. any one have any advice? ive been googling for a couple hours now and cant find anything


----------



## wierdo124

Tryign to install 2.3 (gingerbread, unstable) or the 2.2 (froyo OTA from verizon)? Clockwork is supposed to block the froyo OTA. It does it for a reason.

And yeah both the Xoom and Bionic are looking amazing. I might have to get both.


----------



## PrimeSLP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124;11906959*
> Yup.
> 
> There isn't any Gingerbread roms out yet that fit my expectations. I think blackdroid will be the first to the party. He had it pretty close but scrapped it and is rebuilding from the ground up. RafficaX has an alpha build so i assume it's almost ready.


actually I think Pete of Buglessbeast is the closest from what I have seen on his latest rom release


----------



## bk7794

my droid notification tone went away, where do you think it went?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PrimeSLP*


actually I think Pete of Buglessbeast is the closest from what I have seen on his latest rom release


lolwut.

there's a big difference between throwing some Gingerbread apks and goodies onto a Froyo rom and building a Gingerbread rom from the ground up.


----------



## Pinkerton

My Droid sometimes pisses me off after its out in the cold for too long. This is what I get for shoveling all this snow all day yesterday lol


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeSLP;11918461*
> actually I think Pete of Buglessbeast is the closest from what I have seen on his latest rom release


His rom is only using the theming from gingerbread


----------



## SpykeZ

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/android-roms/110459-rom-gingerbread-update-zip-w-gapps.html

man this guy has been working seriously hard on this. I've been waiting for him to get the accelerometer to work and now it does? Gingerbread incoming!


----------



## wierdo124

Blackdroid has Gingerbread pretty much done.


----------



## SpykeZ

oh nice. got a link to a thread on it?


----------



## PrimeSLP

I used blackdroid roms for about a week and reverted back to buglessbeast

blackdroid is known to steal a lot of other peoples work and claim it as his own.

Im gonna stick with BB


----------



## SpykeZ

sounds like steve jobs....

HEEYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

lol


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeSLP;11951324*
> I used blackdroid roms for about a week and reverted back to buglessbeast
> 
> blackdroid is known to steal a lot of other peoples work and claim it as his own.
> 
> Im gonna stick with BB


....he gives everyone credit dude. Look at the credits in his ROM, or in the threads.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Anyone flash the new Clockwork recovery version 3.0? It's a little laggy but it works. I installed it to try out Gingerbread but it was buggy and the camera wasn't working.


----------



## Shadowclock

@BlueDevil

If I remember correctly you are (were) a Verizon employee. Can you give us specific details on their change of the "new every two" policy?

Reference


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowclock;11983931*
> @BlueDevil
> 
> If I remember correctly you are (were) a Verizon employee. Can you give us specific details on their change of the "new every two" policy?
> 
> Reference


Posted. It is what it is.


----------



## Dealth0072

Add me please?
Droid 2 Global.

Question, my phone seems to find it funny that if I put it on battery saving mode to make crackles, pops and twitches in my music, why is that?
Is it DPC latency because I'm using a power saving plan on the phone? When I put it to Normal or Performance it fixes the issue. It's slightly annoying since I want to cram as much battery life as I can out of the phone.

Running the D2G with the latest Fission ROM by the way, but the same thing happened at stock. Tried the stock music player and Meridian, same deal.


----------



## esocid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeSLP;11904492*
> Original Droid here
> 
> rooted
> 
> running at 800mhz
> 
> Ultimate Droid 2.5
> 
> anyone have a gingerbread rom yet?


Yes. An RC.0 on Cyanogenmod (7.0-RC0).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeSLP;11918461*
> actually I think Pete of Buglessbeast is the closest from what I have seen on his latest rom release


Pete doesn't ROM. He cooks. Difference being that he assembles/removes stuff, no coding or compiling whatsoever.

See Weirdo's post below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124;11930292*
> lolwut.
> 
> there's a big difference between throwing some Gingerbread apks and goodies onto a Froyo rom and building a Gingerbread rom from the ground up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124;11955233*
> ....he gives everyone credit dude. Look at the credits in his ROM, or in the threads.


Didn't you ever see the screencap of BlackDroid pulling code from CM and just repacking it? He didn't even bother removing lines saying where it came from. Or just see cyanogen calling him out. Dude is a hack.

Pic is from April 2010.










Not trying to start a flame here, but it is what it is. He may credit everyone now, but he dug a hole for himself.


----------



## bk7794

what is the picture of the speaker that is in the notification top bar...I bring it down and it says no notifications and it has that picture of a loudspeaker there. How do I get rid of it?

Must be speakerphone Icon, but I call someone and its on regular earpiece...


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


Yes. An RC.0 on Cyanogenmod (7.0-RC0).

Pete doesn't ROM. He cooks. Difference being that he assembles/removes stuff, no coding or compiling whatsoever.

See Weirdo's post below.

Didn't you ever see the screencap of BlackDroid pulling code from CM and just repacking it? He didn't even bother removing lines saying where it came from. Or just see cyanogen calling him out. Dude is a hack.

Pic is from April 2010.










Not trying to start a flame here, but it is what it is. He may credit everyone now, but he dug a hole for himself.


cool, but at least he learned his lesson...every credit is listed on UD.


----------



## Shooter116

Yesterday, I dropped my Droid for the VERY FIRST time since buying it. And it was on concrete...... and it slid under my car.... the day after taking my screen protector off.

I think it's safe to say I no longer enjoy looking at my OG droid









Droid Bionic here I come!


----------



## PrimeSLP

yeah BD learned his lesson but not until he got caught.

oh well

gonna try a Gingerbread rom sometime this week


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PrimeSLP*


yeah BD learned his lesson but not until he got caught.

oh well

gonna try a Gingerbread rom sometime this week


What the heck are you talking about? What lesson was I "supposed" to learn?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


What the heck are you talking about? What lesson was I "supposed" to learn?


LOL we're talking about blackdroid, not bluedevil. Blackdroid is the developer of UltimateDroid.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


what the heck are you talking about? What lesson was i "supposed" to learn?


roflmao


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


roflmao


ROFL!


----------



## esocid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;12031474*
> What the heck are you talking about? What lesson was I "supposed" to learn?


Oh you know!









Lol.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esocid;12036389*
> Oh you know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.


Maybe we are one in the same?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Maybe we are one in the same?










then how come neither of you have made a DPro ROM yet?


----------



## SpykeZ

maybe they did and only released it to us cool kids!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124;12043518*
> then how come neither of you have made a DPro ROM yet?


Lol.....I don't have the time.....


----------



## Dealth0072

Update: Now, my D2G seems to like to distort my music whenever it wants. It blips, crackles, skips, whatever.

Using stock music player, Meridian, any battery saving, etc. (It used to go back to normal if I changed one of the above variables, now it does not.)

Anyone have any idea what it could be? Happened on stock and Fission.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dealth0072;12054392*
> Update: Now, my D2G seems to like to distort my music whenever it wants. It blips, crackles, skips, whatever.
> 
> Using stock music player, Meridian, any battery saving, etc. (It used to go back to normal if I changed one of the above variables, now it does not.)
> 
> Anyone have any idea what it could be? Happened on stock and Fission.


Return it to stock ROM and take it back with the 1 year warranty in store.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dealth0072;12054392*
> Update: Now, my D2G seems to like to distort my music whenever it wants. It blips, crackles, skips, whatever.
> 
> Using stock music player, Meridian, any battery saving, etc. (It used to go back to normal if I changed one of the above variables, now it does not.)
> 
> Anyone have any idea what it could be? Happened on stock and Fission.


Dunno if it applies to yours but I know the moto droid 1 were notorious for having a ****ty 3.5mm jack in them.


----------



## SpykeZ

Newegg just released an app for us







unless I somehow missed it


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Newegg just released an app for us







unless I somehow missed it


They released it last week I think. It may have been the same day, but I went to the site on my phone and they had a "Get our Android app here" button, and didn't even realize it hadn't been out before then. Works fine, but the full site is better for searches.


----------



## SpykeZ

lol won't even work on my phone. Says some network connection error.


----------



## SirBash

I'm in! Even though I'm really late haha! I have a Motorola Droid Milestone (European version) on the AT&T network, so I'm only running on Edge


----------



## Shadowclock

Just started running Gingerbread Cyanogen 7.0 Build 15. Everything is working perfect, ran some quadrants...nothing different...the only thing I really like about this vs Froyo is the TV turn off animation on screen off/on. That's about it...don't see anything different yet.


----------



## SpykeZ

just about everythinng for gingerbread is under the hood stuff.

http://developer.android.com/sdk/android-2.3-highlights.html

there is an updated UI, Wifi Calling and other small perks.


----------



## wierdo124

I've been running the UD nightlies. Some things are still broken (camcorder, accelerometer), but overall its coming along well.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;12169976*
> just about everythinng for gingerbread is under the hood stuff.
> 
> http://developer.android.com/sdk/android-2.3-highlights.html
> 
> there is an updated UI, Wifi Calling and other small perks.


Yea, I know about the wifi calling and such but I figured the under the hood stuff would net some better quadrant scores, yes I know benchmarks aren't a full test of improvement but still









Oh and I haven't seen an app that utilizes wifi calling....unless I just don't know how to use the feature at all









I'd like to use it on my wife's eris that we discontinued for a new phone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124;12171291*
> I've been running the UD nightlies. Some things are still broken (camcorder, accelerometer), but overall its coming along well.


CM has the accelerometer fix but the camcorder is still pretty well inoperable.


----------



## SpykeZ

http://mobile.downloadatoz.com/tutor...e-nexus-s.html

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=926699

http://www.getele.com/technology/int...ngerbread.html

some random info on it if you care at all.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Not sure if I asked to be added to the list yet, but I would love to be added. Have had my DroidX for a month or so now. Love it. Rooted stock rom.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowclock;12179142*
> Yea, I know about the wifi calling and such but I figured the under the hood stuff would net some better quadrant scores, yes I know benchmarks aren't a full test of improvement but still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I haven't seen an app that utilizes wifi calling....unless I just don't know how to use the feature at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to use it on my wife's eris that we discontinued for a new phone.
> 
> CM has the accelerometer fix but the camcorder is still pretty well inoperable.


Yeah they got it from BD







post was old, i think he fixed it that night.


----------



## SpykeZ

anyone else running gingerbread? Just installed ultimate droid RC2 <3


----------



## wierdo124

UD RC's were a joke, didn't even work properly. What good is an RC when several things are still broken?

I'm running Liquid Gingerbread. It's finished. Everything works.


----------



## SpykeZ

Only thing that isn't working for me is the camera, which I rarely used. I've heard liquid is good outside the horrible battery life people are reporting


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah i can confirm the battery life.


----------



## Tunapiano

Here is my Droid 2 desktop


----------



## wierdo124

Those still looking for a stable Gingerbread ROM for the OG Droid, Chevy has SS 5.0 released now. Looks good..i'm on LGB but might try it. Never have liked his theme though.


----------



## Cole19

My Droid screen has gone crazy, some parts of the screen don't work and others seem to be pressed about a million times. I've already tried to do the factory reset? Do you guys have any other suggestions before I got ahead and replace it? I have tried cleaning the screen with alcohol to remove any residue as well?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Those still looking for a stable Gingerbread ROM for the OG Droid, Chevy has SS 5.0 released now. Looks good..i'm on LGB but might try it. Never have liked his theme though.


I had to drop ultimate droid :\\ all a sudden I Was getting constant reboots every time there was the slightest lag, my phone wouldn't wake back up and would have to pull the battery.

I'm on cyanogen now and it's amazing.


----------



## wierdo124

CM runs like crap on my phone.


----------



## grizzly818

I was running the CM 7 nightlies for a little while. Generally I didn't have any problems with it except for the few random bugs. Peter Alfonso from the Bugless Beast ROMs recently put out a completely stock gingerbread ROM for the Droid and I've been using it for the past couple of days and I have to say, I'm very impressed with it. It helps since I have been looking for a completely stock option before I tackle any of the future custom ROMs with GB.


----------



## corpse fan

driods are so awesome


----------



## wierdo124

UD 3.0 dropped last night!


----------



## Shooter116

Anyone looking for a stock Gingerbread rom, check out pete's at www.peteralfonso.com. It rocks... hard.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124;12325086*
> Yeah i can confirm the battery life.


dude, I just started using cyanogens built in overclocking feature to see if there was any difference in speed and battery and not only has my phone never been as snappy and non laggy, but my battery time has increased by a hell whole lotta time.

I do a lot of web browsing/facebook at work then music the last couple hours and by the time I get home my battery is telling me to charge.

I unplug at 8am, it's 7pm now and my battery is only 50% now







without listening to music today. Normally it'd be about 20-30%


----------



## PrimeSLP

switching to BB stock gingerbread









bye bye liquid gingerbread


----------



## Shadowclock

Cyanogen Nightlies seem to be the furthest along for gingerbread. They are stock but they also have the Theme Chooser and several people have put up some Metamorphs for things that haven't been themed yet. Most other ROMs have known bugs still listed and I think as of the last 5 or so builds there are no "common" bugs for the Nightlies.

RC1 should also be dropping tonight.


----------



## SpykeZ

I personally LOVE cyan right now, I'm still on like nightly #35 cause I have - issues and my battery life/speed of my phone has NEVER been better.

I dropped set cpu and used cyan's built in OC feature and not only made my battery last long doing the same thing set cpu was doing, but my phone is almost near lagless.

The custom cyan settings are pretty handy as well.

Using bugless beast and it's RC2 and still has all the issues it does, it's pathetic to say it's even out of beta.


----------



## wierdo124

I tried one CM nightly and won't try it again for a while. wouldn't even boot.


----------



## esocid

I've been using the CM nightlies since they started, and things have come along nicely. No complaints here. GPS/data/camera all fixed, and seems like new stuff is added each time they compile in addition to whatever they fix.

Weirdo, I didn't have to wipe up until about the 5th nightly. After I wiped they worked fine.


----------



## wierdo124

I wiped, it just kept doing the boot animation over and over again. sometimes it would get to the lock screen, then go back to the boot animation. Never hard reset (i never saw the Moto screen again) it just did the boot animation over again for a half hour or so


----------



## wierdo124

Any of you used RaidZero's Recovery? I just flashed it. Based off SP but you can charge in recovery, and it has pretty much all the features of CWM.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Any of you used RaidZero's Recovery? I just flashed it. Based off SP but you can charge in recovery, and it has pretty much all the features of CWM.


Not I, but I am on CM7 RC1 Build 3 with Cyanbread theme and loving it. Also on Reprimed kernal 200-900. Battery life and stability are looking great


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah i'm on CM7 build 3 as well, finally got it to work properly









Seems pretty good, but it may also be because i didn't do a TiBu restore because XDA told me not to..


----------



## Nhb93

My keyboard seems to be making sounds after I press certain keys. I think they're sticking. Is that a possibility?


----------



## SpykeZ

On a Droid 1? Mine does that as well now to, I notice it a lot more when the keyboard is "cold" compared to lets say..web browsing when the phone heats up a little bit and warms up the pad a bit making it not so stiff.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;12820195*
> On a Droid 1? Mine does that as well now to, I notice it a lot more when the keyboard is "cold" compared to lets say..web browsing when the phone heats up a little bit and warms up the pad a bit making it not so stiff.


Yeah D1, forgot the club expanded.







I think it's my Space Bar actually, or at least that immediate area. At least I'm not the only one. I wouldn't get a replacement anyway, because that's just me.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;12820212*
> Yeah D1, forgot the club expanded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's my Space Bar actually, or at least that immediate area. At least I'm not the only one. I wouldn't get a replacement anyway, because that's just me.


Another reason to get used to software keys...really it isn't bad at all


----------



## wierdo124

i thought i'd need the hard keyboard.

i never use it.


----------



## Hoodcom

Well, I went from a Motorola Razr to a Motorola Droid X a few days ago.









Apps I got that I used the most is Mercury, a MSN Messenger app that actually works well for me.

Internet access and mobile IM was what I wanted most out of a new phone and I am quite happy.









I am curious, are there any good media players for music and/or video for the droid?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodcom;12996467*
> Well, I went from a Motorola Razr to a Motorola Droid X a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apps I got that I used the most is Mercury, a MSN Messenger app that actually works well for me.
> 
> Internet access and mobile IM was what I wanted most out of a new phone and I am quite happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious, are there any good media players for music and/or video for the droid?


Zimly has an amazing interface for video media and Power Amp is a fantastic music player, even supports FLAC, it's the 5 dollar app that was enough for me to sell my 4G iTouch 8gb

Superb interface, awesome options and customability (I made that word up ) easy on the battery....


----------



## wierdo124

Zimly is a bit slow IMO.

Winamp > Zimly > Power Amp.


----------



## SpykeZ

I haven't tried winamp yet but you're the first to say it's better than poweramp o.0


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Can Droid X owners join?


----------



## wierdo124

Yessir.


----------



## harrison

Droid X i just got 1 can i join?


----------



## Blueduck3285

For those who arent tech savy, hold on just a bit longer, 2.3 GB release should be around the cornor. For those who are a bit more tech oriented GB 2.3 for the X baby


----------



## SpykeZ

I thought they weren't releasing GB since 2.4 is so close and were just gunna merge it all together.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13117880*
> I thought they weren't releasing GB since 2.4 is so close and were just gunna merge it all together.


Doesn't mean they were planning on updating the x with 2.3. The x is lucky to get gingerbread.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SpykeZ

oh nice!! To be honest there really isn't all that much snazz to gingerbread, some minor stuff here and there and a lil bit shinier UI.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I am withdrawing from the club. I am sick of this POS. It is slow, it locks up, the battery sucks after the first 6 months, and it is just generally buggy. The first one I had came a defective power jack and the battery door kept falling off. I sent it back and this one has screen bleed, the keyboard keys (which are designed for the smallest hands in the world) do not work right, and I had to fix the battery door again as well.

i shouldn't need a program to constantly run to teel the other programs to shut down on a regular basis. I tried rooting and overclocking and saw no real-life benefit other than a higher number on the screen. I even tried different Cyanogenmods but they gave an infinite amount of issues until I finally bit the bullet and reverted back to stock.

I still have the phone but unless I hear some really great things going on soon with Android, my next one will be a Windows 7 phone.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;13548470*
> I am withdrawing from the club. I am sick of this POS. It is slow, it locks up, the battery sucks after the first 6 months, and it is just generally buggy. The first one I had came a defective power jack and the battery door kept falling off. I sent it back and this one has screen bleed, the keyboard keys (which are designed for the smallest hands in the world) do not work right, and I had to fix the battery door again as well.
> 
> i shouldn't need a program to constantly run to teel the other programs to shut down on a regular basis. I tried rooting and overclocking and saw no real-life benefit other than a higher number on the screen. I even tried different Cyanogenmods but they gave an infinite amount of issues until I finally bit the bullet and reverted back to stock.
> 
> I still have the phone but unless I hear some really great things going on soon with Android, my next one will be a Windows 7 phone.


Sorry you are having so many issues. Also the newer versions are less buggy, as I have moved from my Moto Droid to the Moto Droid Pro. I love my phone, its fast, great feel, and just plain works. My suggestion, go to a store and play with the new wave of phones, you will be blown away.









Just some FYI, you don't need a task-killer with Android.
http://geekfor.me/faq/you-shouldnt-be-using-a-task-killer-with-android/


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;13548506*
> Sorry you are having so many issues. Also the newer versions are less buggy, as I have moved from my Moto Droid to the Moto Droid Pro. I love my phone, its fast, great feel, and just plain works. My suggestion, go to a store and play with the new wave of phones, you will be blown away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some FYI, you don't need a task-killer with Android.
> http://geekfor.me/faq/you-shouldnt-be-using-a-task-killer-with-android/


Dude, if I don't kill all the tasks first (which are not that many since my last format) it takes a good 10 seconds to open almost anything. Forget about having any kind of live wallpaper or persistent-type apps running. I am surely going to look into the new Android phones first since I have about $60 worth of apps already bought and paid for and I am alreadsy integrated into the Googleverse, but it better be pretty impressive.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;13548595*
> Dude, if I don't kill all the tasks first (which are not that many since my last format) it takes a good 10 to 15 seconds to open almost anything. forget about having any kind of live wallpaper or persistent-type apps running. I am surely going to look into the new Android phones first since I have about $60 worth of apps already bought and paid for and i am alreadsy integrated into the Googleverse, but it better be pretty impressive.


I understand, but all the issues that you told me about that are power related, are due to using a task killer. Trust me on this, I haven't used a task killer since I got my Droid Pro, which was way back in Dec. The crappy battery life, the 10-15 seconds of waiting, and tasks not closing. Android is designed to close apps natively, so when you close them with a task killler, then restart them at a later date, you are using more power than just leaving it running in the 1st place. Trust me, I see this day in and day out (VZW rep). This is your issue.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;13548640*
> I understand, but all the issues that you told me about that are power related, are due to using a task killer. Trust me on this, I haven't used a task killer since I got my Droid Pro, which was way back in Dec. The crappy battery life, the 10-15 seconds of waiting, and tasks not closing. Android is designed to close apps natively, so when you close them with a task killler, then restart them at a later date, you are using more power than just leaving it running in the 1st place. Trust me, I see this day in and day out (VZW rep). This is your issue.


I'm going to try it right now and I'll report back. I just thought I would get flamed to hell and along you come being all helpful and stuff...


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker;13548757*
> I'm going to try it right now and I'll report back. I just thought I would get flamed to hell and along you come being all helpful and stuff...


Naw, its completely understandable to be frustrated. Also running a task killer adds to the fragmentation that occurs as well, thus slowing your phone down massively and causing tons of Force Closes. So all and all, task killers are evil.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Naw, its completely understandable to be frustrated. Also running a task killer adds to the fragmentation that occurs as well, thus slowing your phone down massively and causing tons of Force Closes. So all and all, task killers are evil.










So far, so good. I uninstalled Advanced Task Killer this morning right after reading your post and I still have 80% battery. I didn't really use it for anything today other than a few short calls, but I know that even on days like this the battery would have been dying already.

Damn task killer. i'm putting back on my beautiful Widgets stuff and I'll se how it stands after that.

Thanks again.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


So far, so good. I uninstalled Advanced Task Killer this morning right after reading your post and I still have 80% battery. I didn't really use it for anything today other than a few short calls, but I know that even on days like this the battery would have been dying already.

Damn task killer. i'm putting back on my beautiful Widgets stuff and I'll se how it stands after that.

Thanks again.


Sweet.


----------



## Rangerscott

I just wish programs weren't attached to other programs. I don't need 8 programs turning on when I open the web browser. I'll open what program I want opened when I need it to be opened.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


So far, so good. I uninstalled Advanced Task Killer this morning right after reading your post and I still have 80% battery. I didn't really use it for anything today other than a few short calls, but I know that even on days like this the battery would have been dying already.

Damn task killer. i'm putting back on my beautiful Widgets stuff and I'll se how it stands after that.

Thanks again.


I'm glad he got to you before you left. I was just going to do it but saw he did.

The big problem with people installing task managers is because the idiots at cell places don't have the slightest idea that Android is based off of Linux and how the operating system even handles it's apps.

Android starts up and puts the apps mostly used in the background till they are needed. This uses very little to near NO batterly life to do this. This way apps can launch quicker. Theres a lot of services and apps you can't even see unless you use the right app ( I use one for beta testing apps ). If memory starts to run low Android automatically closes what app isn't being used as much to make room for another.

Using a task manager causes Android to want to keep opening the app to store it so that's where your battery and power goes to. Constantly having to re-run apps


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13555835*
> I'm glad he got to you before you left. I was just going to do it but saw he did.
> 
> The big problem with people installing task managers is because the idiots at cell places don't have the slightest idea that Android is based off of Linux and how the operating system even handles it's apps.
> 
> Android starts up and puts the apps mostly used in the background till they are needed. This uses very little to near NO batterly life to do this. This way apps can launch quicker. Theres a lot of services and apps you can't even see unless you use the right app ( I use one for beta testing apps ). If memory starts to run low Android automatically closes what app isn't being used as much to make room for another.
> 
> Using a task manager causes Android to want to keep opening the app to store it so that's where your battery and power goes to. Constantly having to re-run apps


Yeah I am starting to understand the processes of Android a little better now. I'm glad I don't have to go to a W7 phone now but on the other hand I still want to check one out.

OT: if you are going to quote someone in your sig, at least give them credit and get it right.









No bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country. -George S. Patton


----------



## SpykeZ

haha, wasn't even sure who said it. I read it somewhere and forgot to look up who said it lol


----------



## jackeyjoe

Hrm... why is this club stickied when none of the others are









Eh, its a good phone for its time. It can stay... for now


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;13559283*
> Hrm... why is this club stickied when none of the others are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, its a good phone for its time. It can stay... for now


Because alot of people have/love this phone. I would recommend you keep it for a very long time.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Because alot of people have/love this phone. I would recommend you keep it for a very long time.


The galaxy S club has more posts... just sayin. I don't think clubs should be stickies (only guides) but I'll have to have a talk to the other mods about it









I just don't want to have double standards by stickying this one and not the other clubs, know what I'm getting at?


----------



## Ubermicro13

Had my Droid since release day, I love it and would never give it up. It is currently retired but I still use it everyday for all sorts of things. Currently running the latest version of CM7.

I hope more unlocked phones like the good 'ol D1 come out.

Sent from my Thunderbolt


----------



## SpykeZ

I believe they were saying the droid 3 was supposed to have an unlocked boot loader.

I hope the tiered data pricing they're going to do is good because if it's even more ****ed up I'm telling them to cancel my contract.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;13560535*
> The galaxy S club has more posts... just sayin. I don't think clubs should be stickies (only guides) but I'll have to have a talk to the other mods about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't want to have double standards by stickying this one and not the other clubs, know what I'm getting at?


They continue making different Motorola Droids







this isn't limited to just the D1.


----------



## Nausicaa

Got mines stolen, got another one same one immediately lol.
Love this phone (D1).


----------



## bluedevil

I have bad news guys.......I ordered a iPhone 4 today.







Only because my boss made me do it.


----------



## Nausicaa

I don't think its bad news. I had an iPhone4 for a bit, loved it. Was not at all upset by it, thought it was an amazing phone. I got the Droid a few days earlier, if I didn't I would have probably kept the iPhone 4.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;13614328*
> I have bad news guys.......I ordered a iPhone 4 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only because my boss made me do it.


you're dead to me


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13614512*
> you're dead to me


Don't worry...I will be still in the Android land.


----------



## Damarious25

Hey fellow Droid lovers, I need your help appraising mine for sale. Smartphones have lost there appeal and I want to downgrade. Please help me appraise my phone here.


----------



## KOBALT

IN









DROID X

Liberty GB 2.0.1 v5 @ 1.3GHz


----------



## Blueduck3285

Droid X's getting some official GB love from Verizon. Let the party begin!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

New DROID x2 owner here. Love it to death


----------



## RagingCain

DROID, DROID 2, DROID X2, owner here. Hello









Post powered by DROID X2


----------



## blueblazer96

I'm guessing I can join here,Droid X since launch day


----------



## TwiggLe

Just got my first ever smartphone on tuesday. It was a DroidX, locked it up on the BootLoader 3.04 screen doing Verizon's Gingerbread 2.3 update the next morning. No clue how but I randomly fixed it...

Loving it so far other then that hiccup.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*


Just got my first ever smartphone on tuesday. It was a DroidX, locked it up on the BootLoader 3.04 screen doing Verizon's Gingerbread 2.3 update the next morning. No clue how but I randomly fixed it...

Loving it so far other then that hiccup.


DroidXforums is where youll want to spend some time. Great info and these phones = hard to brick. I have pulled the USB cable mid restore, crapped up updates and still 3000000000000000 sbf's later its still purring like the day I got it, only better looking!


----------



## wierdo124

I think i'm going to return to Froyo on mine though. No Gingerbread roms seem to give me good battery life.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13732834*
> DroidXforums is where youll want to spend some time. Great info and these phones = hard to brick. I have pulled the USB cable mid restore, crapped up updates and still 3000000000000000 sbf's later its still purring like the day I got it, only better looking!


I say MyDroidWorld.com. home of p3









Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124;13733203*
> I think i'm going to return to Froyo on mine though. No Gingerbread roms seem to give me good battery life.


TBH, I am happy with the standard .596 release with a couple mods and adw launcher installed.


----------



## SpykeZ

No issues with the latest cyanogenmod + launcher pro. I've had to rely on my phone heavily the last week cause I moved with no access to a good computer so my phone gives me about 6 hours of web browsing video games trillian and sometimes GPS


----------



## Shooter116

The only gingerbread ROM that ran well (meaning 24/7 stable and 1.1 ghz. OC) was Pete's GPA ROMs. I used CM7 and it had very nice features, but was too buggy for me in certain aspects. TBH I though GPA was the fastest I've ever seen my phone... until I went back to Froyo using Bugless Beast. Not to mention 28 hours on battery? MMMM I think so!

As soon as I flashed that backup I realized why I liked this ROM so much.

BB FTW!

Once the Bionic releases, I'll finally be able to put this OG Beast to rest. It's got some scars, but it held it's own and I never had to return it.


----------



## Nhb93

My friend's Droid X benchmark:


----------



## Nhb93

Sorry to double post, but I have a question. My phone just told me that Messaging has stopped responding, so I FC'ed it. Now all my texts are gone. Is this normal? Can I get them back?


----------



## Sauce Boss

Droid 2 all the way! BUT I just got my upgrade so I think ill be going to Droid 3









Sign me up bud.


----------



## koolcid

I'm still rocking an og droid. Running liquid gingerbread 2.3 (android 2.3.4) and chevyno1's ulv 1.25 Ghz kernel


----------



## RyanRacer48

Droid 1, 2, 2 global, and now D3


----------



## wierdo124

Anybody picking up a Bionic?


----------



## Socom

Update me to Bionic please!







I'm really loving it so far!


----------



## wierdo124

I'm still tossing the Bionic around...I might opt to wait for the Vigor.


----------



## SpykeZ

http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...olics-run.html

Who here's gunna try it. I'm unfortunately poor enough that I can't even afford it lol


----------



## wierdo124

I would, but the Droid doesn't have enough internal ROM space to run two of them


----------



## teaue

http://snipr.com/xekg0 Why reflect this V3 keyboard is very slow?


----------



## Mongol

D2 ~ Droid Bionic...vanilla...will be getting rooted soon enough.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;14959680*
> D2 ~ Droid Bionic...vanilla...will be getting rooted soon enough.


It was rooted prior to its release.

Sent from my rooted DROID BIONIK


----------



## Damarious25

I have a milestone and the mini usb is gone on it. It won't recognize any USB cables whether they are plugged into a wall or PC. Therefore it will not charge.

Telus said it will cost me the price of a new phone to send away for repairs. Damn thing is only just over a year old. Any way I can get an old phone and fix it myself? I mean, the mini USB is soldered to the motherboard of the phone right?! Can it be done?


----------



## SpykeZ

Cool story bro


----------



## Mad Pistol

Dang, I never signed into this.

Droid X2 here. Loving it.









Also, the 2.3.4 update absolutely rocks! The phone feels night and day faster now (putting that dual core to work.)


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Does this club count Droid X's, as well?

And are we allowed to talk about like cyanogen mod and stuff? >.>


----------



## wierdo124

Yes sir on both counts.


----------



## xd_1771

Are you guys serious!? There's a club on here just for this particular phone?








I'm getting a Milestone (Droid variant) tonight (hopefully) for $80 to replace a half-damaged iPod Touch (and apparently, since it is unlocked and I will be able to do it, separate cellphone as well!)


----------



## SpykeZ

...where the hell have you been little brother? I've talked to you HOW much about android!?!? Milestone is the same thing as the Moto Droid 1 so make sure you cyanogenmod the hell out of it and run that CPU 800-1000MHz.


----------



## xd_1771

I'm aiming straight for the Ghz on this one. Seeing how easily the HP TouchPad can be taken from 1.2 to 1.7GHz with little impact to battery life (thanks to throttling features like AMD Cool'n'Quiet and Intel SpeedStep), I'm definitely going to push upward.

Now, all this depends on that other buyer (apparently) NOT buying it...


----------



## Shadowclock

Moto Droid...my phones been running the best it has in a year.

Key components:

CM 7.1 Stable - standard 800mhz OC
ADW Launcher EX - Fast Preset
Opera Mini - Fast browsing without all the features

It's a shame after all this time and I finally got it running flawlessly again that the Galaxy Nexus is right around the corner.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;15494955*
> I'm aiming straight for the Ghz on this one. Seeing how easily the HP TouchPad can be taken from 1.2 to 1.7GHz with little impact to battery life (thanks to throttling features like AMD Cool'n'Quiet and Intel SpeedStep), I'm definitely going to push upward.
> 
> Now, all this depends on that other buyer (apparently) NOT buying it...


Stick with 1ghz. It gets unstable after and you won't notice a difference and it gets pretty hot.


----------



## xd_1771

^ The same goes for the TouchPad and 1.7GHz.
I just got it by the way








(I was going to steal--ahem, get it for $80, but ended up paying $110 and getting it from a different person since that first deal sold - it's not unlocked, but that's not an issue; I can get an unlock code anytime for $10 and this works with Telus SIM cards anyway).


----------



## xd_1771

Does anyone know if firefox for android is compatible with the droid? I'm not sure...


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Does anyone know if firefox for android is compatible with the droid? I'm not sure...


it is but it's not widely used because they have an issue with it taking up too much memory and it's slow compared to others.

Use Dolphin, there's dolphin HD and dolphin mini, I use mini personally and love it.


----------



## xd_1771

Darnit. Now how shall I sync my bookmarks...


----------



## xd_1771

Okay, I am having an EXTREMELY hard time installing clockworkmod recovery. Can anyone help? ROM manager is not working so I'm trying other methods (adb shell) but there has to be an issue everywhere, it's ridiculous....


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771;15550373*
> Okay, I am having an EXTREMELY hard time installing clockworkmod recovery. Can anyone help? ROM manager is not working so I'm trying other methods (adb shell) but there has to be an issue everywhere, it's ridiculous....


Did you use one click root or an app to root your phone? Are you rooted? ROM manager sometimes pushes an update that doesn't work properly but usually within 24 hours it will get a fix to that update. That has happened to me on 2 occasions in the last 2 years.


----------



## xd_1771

No, hard root. I'm about to try a method (renaming an .sbf to update.zip) that SpykeZ told me about.


----------



## SpykeZ

wait what? .sbf? non o no I said when you download a rom like for clockworkmod it'll come as a .rar

you rename that to update.zip


----------



## wierdo124

Screw clockworkmod. Get RZR Recovery.


----------



## xd_1771

So who here knows some good build.prop edits I can make


----------



## KenjiS

Just wanted to pop in to say I got to see a RAZR Maxx today, and that is one tempting piece of hardware... Even though im ATT I gotta say it tempted me to dump ship for Verizon...


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Just wanted to pop in to say I got to see a RAZR Maxx today, and that is one tempting piece of hardware... Even though im ATT I gotta say it tempted me to dump ship for Verizon...


The only reason I'd buy a Droid RAZR Maxx over a Nexus is because I wouldn't be near a charger for 24 hours. The nexus is superior in every other way but battery life.


----------



## xd_1771

Heads up to you OG Droid owners! There are fairly stable Android Ice Cream Sandwich (4.0) meetings that are up for the GSM Motorola Milestone! (i.e. Droid variant for Europe, Canada). I use a 4.0.4 ROM and it's absolutely perfect







and I find that it actually runs faster than Gingerbread, be it MIUI or whatever.

I think the ROMs for the CDMA Droid itself are, however, still in development.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> Heads up to you OG Droid owners! There are fairly stable Android Ice Cream Sandwich (4.0) meetings that are up for the GSM Motorola Milestone! (i.e. Droid variant for Europe, Canada). I use a 4.0.4 ROM and it's absolutely perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I find that it actually runs faster than Gingerbread, be it MIUI or whatever.
> 
> I think the ROMs for the CDMA Droid itself are, however, still in development.


What's the name of this ROM and any word of one being made for the Droid X?


----------



## xd_1771

Not sure about Droid X.

CyanogenMod 9 for Motorola Milestone - THREAD ON XDA


----------



## stevman17

Need help guys: I have a totally stock Verizon Droid 3. The phone is freezing up constantly and is out of warranty. (I have to remove the battery to get it to start again after about 30 minutes of use.) Should I bother trying to fix it or have it repaired?

If so, how would I go about that?

If not, any phone recommendations? I want something cheap as possible that is durable and can go on the internet, use email, and be used as a GPS.

Alright, thanks.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Any room for a Droid Pro user?

Now I'm curious if there are any 4.0 or better roms for my phone...
This is my first android phone, so I'm still figuring out what to do with it.
Had a tablet before, but it's a totally different animal. (apps are made for its resolution and not stretched, much more intuitive than a rooted Nook Color with cm7.1)


----------

